# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قصص الملائكة

## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين وسلمَ تسليما كثيرا.*
*
*
**
*
*
*أما بعد*
*فقد كان من خبر هذا الكتاب أنني حين شرعت في الطلب قديما كنت أقرأ مع بعض الإخوان كتاب الإيمان لمحمد نعيم ياسين فلما وصلنا إلى مبحث الإيمان بالملائكة ذكر أنه يجب الإيمان بالملائكة الذين وردت أسماؤهم في الكتاب أو السنة بالتفصيل. فكان قوله: "يجب ... بالتفصيل" شديد الوقع على نفسي وسألت كيف السبيل إلى ذلك؟ أعني إلى معرفة كل الملائكة الذين ذكروا في الكتاب والسنة بالتفصيل، فكانت كل الأجوبة لا تشفي غليلي. فسألت هل يوجد كتاب جامع في هذا الأمر؟ أعني كتاب أُفْرِدَ للحديث عن الملائكة تفصيلا، فكان الجواب: لا يوجد، وكم تمنيت أن لو وُجِدَ مثل هذا الكتاب لِيَتِمَّ إيماننا بهذا الركن من أركان الإيمان وهو الإيمان بالملائكة على وجهه.*
*ثم مضى نحو عقد من الزمان وإذا بأخي محمد يرغب إليَّ أن أضع كتابا عن الملائكة فأثار ما كان في نفسي قديما، وقلت في نفسي: إنها أمنية قديمة ولكني لست أهلا لها، ثم بعد أيام أعاد طلبه هذا، وظل مدة من الزمان يسألني ذلك وقال: إن التأليف الآن قد كثر جدا فإن لم تبدأ في صنع هذا الكتاب صنعه غيرُك، فكنت أتمنى أن يصنعه غيري لصعوبته وعدم وجود تأليف سابق فيما كنت أظن، وقلة المراجع بين يدي، إلا أنني كنت أتمنى أن أصنعه أنا ولكنها كانت أمنية بعيدة إذ كنت أعلم أنني لست لها أهلا.*
*فلما زاد إلحاح أخي محمد على هذا الأمر وانشرح صدري له عزمت على البدء في جمع مادته ولكن لم يكن عندنا من الكتب ما يُمَكِّنُنا من ذلك، فعزمتُ في صيف عام 1997م على البدء بما تيسر لدي فشرعت في قراءة صحيح البخاري وكان عندي الطبعة اليونينية غير كاملة، وبعض أجزاء من صحيح مسلم طبعة دار التحرير وعلى هامشها تعليقات مأخوذة من شرح الإمام النووي فبدأت باستخراج ما فيهما من الأحاديث عن الملائكة وفي أثناء ذلك إذا بأخي محمد يشتري سنن الدارمي فأخذته فقرأته كله واستخرجت ما فيه وهو قليل جدا، ثم جاءني بسنن الدارقطني فقرأتها كلها واستخرجت ما فيها، ومشيت هكذا لا يقع تحت يدي كتاب إلا قرأته كله لاسيما إذا كان من كتب السنة فقرأت صحيح سنن النسائي للإمام الألباني كله وبعض ضعيف النسائي وسنن ابن ماجه تحقيق عبد الباقي قرأتها كلها أو بعضها لا أذكر الآن، وأكثر سنن أبي داود وبعض سنن الترمذي والشمائل له والزهد لابن المبارك والزهد لأحمد وتلبيس إبليس لابن الجوزي والنهاية في الفتن والملاحم لابن كثير والصحيح من التذكرة للقرطبي وتنبيه الغافلين للسمرقندي وكل ما وقع تحت يدي في هذا الوقت قرأته كله أو جله حتى اجتمعت لدي مادةٌ كثيرة عن الملائكة، وفي أثناء ذلك جمعت كل أو أكثر الآيات التي تتحدث عن الملائكة ثم وقفت وقفة هامة لتنظيم هذه المادة وترتيبها فلما قمت بذلك وجدت أن ما اجتمع لدي عن ميكائيل يمكن تنظيمه بحيث يكون موضوعا كاملا فكتبت قصة ميكائيل كلها كما ستراها هنا إن شاء الله تعالى، ثم سِرْتُ في باقي القصص على نهجها مِنْ ذكر الاسم والعمل المكلف به وأعوانه ...الخ*
*وقد استغرقتْ كتابةُ مسودةِ الكتاب نحو سنتين ونصف، كنت في أكثرها بعيدا عن كتبي إذ كنت ما زلت طالبا في الجامعة وأسكن في المدينة الجامعية وأعود للبيت كل خميس وجمعة ففيهما كنت أنتهز الفرصة للكتابة*
*ولما انتهيت من مسودته في شتاء سنة 2000م لم أكن خَرَّجْتُ أحاديثه بل نقلت أحكام العلماء التي قابلتني فقط كأحكام ابن كثير وابن الجوزي وغيرهما، وذلك لعدم وجود الكتب بين يدي، فلما يَسَّر الله تعالى لي الحصول على بعض كتب التراجم كالتقريب والتهذيب لابن حجر والجرح والتعديل وسؤالات الحاكم شرعت في تخريج كل أحاديثه مرة أخرى معتمدا على ما وقفت عليه من أسانيد إذ لم تكن الشاملة قد ظهرت بل لم يكن عندي حاسوبا وكان هذا من أفضل ما استفدته إذ لم أكن أعتمد على سرعة استخراج طرق الحديث بضغطة زر بل كان بمراجعة كثيرة مني والبحث بنفسي عن مواطن الحديث وفي الأماكن التي يمكن أن يوجد فيها كأن يكون مثلا في كتاب الرقائق أو التفسير ونحو ذلك فربما قرأت الباب كله إن لم أكن قرأته قبل ذلك وربما أعدت قراءته أكثر من مرة، وكنت أنظر في تخريجات المحققين ولا أعتمد عليها إذ كانوا –أحيانا- يخطئون في الإحالة فكنت أرجع إلى كل الأماكن التي يحيلون عليها للاطمئنان بنفسي على صحة هذه الإحالات، وكان أمرًا شاقًّا جدا، ولكن ما أكثر ما أفدت من ذلك ولله الحمد.*
*ثم لما انتهيت من ذلك أخذني أحد الأصدقاء –جزاه الله خيرا- إلى فضيلة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي لينظر في الكتاب وكان ذلك في عام 2004م ولكن لم يتيسر ذلك ولكن قابلت بعض تلامذة الشيخ فراجع معي كثيرا من أحاديثه وناقشني مناقشات جادة نافعة جزاه الله خيرا ونصحني نصائح أفدت منها كثيرا ومنها أن أحذف الضعيف فحذفت أكثره فكان نحو ثلث الكتاب حتى هممت بأن أصنع ضعيف قصص الملائكة.*
*ثم عرضه أخي محمد على بعض دور النشر فأراد أحدهم شراءَه بثمن بخس دراهم معدودة تقل عن ثمن مسند الإمام أحمد طبعة شاكر! وعجبا والله لهؤلاء الناشرين! ولكني ولله الحمد لم أكن فيه من الزاهدين فأخذته واحتفظت به سنوات كثيرة ثم عرضته مرة أخرى بعد نحو عشر سنوات على بعض دور النشر في السعودية فوافقت إحدى الدور على نشره وطلبوا مني أن أعمل له (فَسْح إعلام = تصريح نشر) فكلفني ما كلفني حتى إذا انتهيت منه، إذا بهم يقولون: إن الدار لن تستطيع نشره الآن!! وهكذا ظل حبيس المكتب حتى وجدت هذه الدار التي تولت طباعته... فأرسلت لصاحبها الكتاب فأخذه، وثمنَ طباعته فأكله، فلا تسل عما وراء ذلك، وإنما أقول ذلك مصرحا به تبرئة للذمة لئلا ينخدع بهذه الدار أحد، لا رغبة في غيبة أحد، ويكفي أن تعلم أن صاحب هذه الدار بعد أن أخذ الكتاب وثمنه ماطلني كثيرا في مجرد الرد على الجوال؛ إذ لم يكن هناك وسيلة للاتصال بيننا إلا الجوال، وأنا في بلد وهو في بلدة أخرى، لكنه لما علم أني أعمل طبيبا في السعودية كانت هاتان الخصلتان (طبيب + في السعودية) كافيتين عنده لأن يأخذ الكتاب لنفسه! إذ هو خالٍ عن هاتين الخصلتين فليس طبيبا كما أنه لا يعمل في السعودية. وبناء على ذلك فهو أولى بهذا الكتاب مني، فكان أن قام بإغلاق هاتفه عني إذ كان يعلم أني لا أستطيع الوصول إليه إلا من خلاله، ثم لم يكتف بذلك بل قام بعمل (حظر) لرقمي فلا يصل إليه، ثم في مثل هذه الأيام من العام الماضي وصلت إليه في الأجازة وذهبت إليه حيث هو ووقعت معه عقدا (على ورق فقط طبعا) فلما عرف أنني سافرت (رجعت ريمة لعادتها القديمة)، وتبرئة للذمة أيضا أقول إنني تحصلت منه على نحو خمسين نسخة من الكتاب وكان الاتفاق أن يرسلها لي في السعودية وقد أعطيته ثمنها بل أكثر من ثمنها زيادة على ثمن الكتاب، ولكن ...* 
*ولأن جميع الحقوق محفوظة للمؤلف! كما كتب هو على غلاف الكتاب الداخلي، وأيضا فقد مضى على طبع الكتاب نحو سنتين إلا قليلا، فقد استخرت الله تعالى في كتابته في المنتديات رغبة فيما عنده من ثواب وطمعا أن يغفر لي ما خالط عملي هذا من قلة الإخلاص أو عدمه، وما شَابَهُ من سوء القصد والعمل، وأسأله سبحانه أن يغفر لي وللمسلمين ما قدمنا وما أخرنا وما أسررنا وما أعلنا وما هو –سبحانه- أعلم به منا، وأن يرزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل، وألا يتوفنا جميعا إلا وهو راض عنا، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه * 
*هذا وأُذَكِّرُ إخواني بأن هذا أول عمل حديثي لي وبعض الأحكام الموجودة فيه لا أرضاها الآن ولكن ليس لدي الوقت الكافي لمراجعتها فأنا أكتب الكتاب كما طُبِعَ وكما كتبته قديما فما كان فيه من صواب فمن الله، وما كان فيه من خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان، والله ورسوله منه بريئان*
*وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

وقد رتبته على تمهيد ومقدمة وأبواب 
ذكرت في التمهيد شيئا مما أشرت إليه من قصة الكتاب 
وأما المقدمة فقد اشتملت على عدة أبواب هامة عن الملائكة منها: باب عن معنى كلمة (ملائكة) واشتقاقها، وحكم الإيمان بالملائكة، وذكر خلق الملائكة وفيه بحث عن وقت خلقهم، ثم باب عن أصناف الملائكة، وآخر عن أوصافهم، وباب عن عصمتهم وغير ذلك مما سيمر بك إن شاء الله تعالى
وأما الأبواب فتأتي بعد المقدمة 
وأولها باب قصة جبريل عليه السلام وفيه فصول
ثم باب قصة ميكائيل عليه السلام وفيه فصول 
ثم باب قصة إسرافيل عليه السلام وفيه فصول منها التوفيق بين التعارض الظاهري الكثير في قصته من مثل كونه لم يطرف منذ وكل بالصور مع ما ذكر من نزوله مع جبريل وميكائيل لبشارة إبراهيم عليه السلام وتعذيب قوم لوط وحروبه مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحو ذلك، وكذا التوفيق بين ما روي من أن النفاخين في السماء الثانية وأنه ما من صباح إلا وملكان موكلان بالصور ...الخ مع ما يروى من أن إسرافيل أحد حملة العرش، وغير ذلك مما تقر به عين الناظر إن شاء الله تعالى.
ثم باب قصة ملك الموت عليه السلام وفيه فصول واستشكالات وأجوبتها، ومن فصوله فصل في ذكر الحالات التي لا يقبض فيها ملك الموت الأرواح 
ثم باب قصة منكر ونكير عليهما السلام وفيه فصول 
ثم باب ذكر ملك الأرحام وفيه فصول 
ثم باب ذكر ملك الجبال وفيه فصل واحد 
ثم باب ذِكْرُ الحفظة على العباد وفيه فصول 
ثم باب ذكر خزنة السماوات وفيه فصلان 
ثم باب ذكر حملة العرش وفيه فصول 
ثم باب ذكر الحافون من حول العرش
ثم باب الملائكة وعلامات الساعة وفيه فصول
ثم باب الملائكة يوم القيامة وفيه فصول 
ثم باب ذكر خزنة النار وفيه فصول 
ثم باب ذكر خزنة الجنة وفيه فصل واحد وفوائد 
ثم بابٌ يشمل فصولا بديعة عن الملائكة منها: فصل عن الملائكة الذين نزلوا من السماء أول مرة، وفصل عن الذين رأوا الملائكة وآخر عن الذين سمعوا الملائكة وغير ذلك 
ثم ختمته بباب الفضائل. 
فتم به الكتاب، ولله الحمد والمنة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

يسر الله لك، وأبدلك خيرًا مما حرمت منه، واصل فالخير خير الآخرة، موفق مسدد

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمإن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينـه ونستغفـره، ونعـوذ بالله من شـرور أنفسنا ومن سيئـات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضـل له، ومن يضلل فلا هـادى له. 
وأشهد أن لا اله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله.
{يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلَا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ } [آل عمران: 102]
{يَاأَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا} [النساء: 1]
{يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلًا سَدِيدًا (70) يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا (71)} [الأحزاب: 70، 71]
أما بعد:
فقد شكا إلىَّ بعضُ إخواني -أصلح اللهُ شانَهم وشاني- ندرةَ وجود كتاب جامع عن قصص الملائكة  المكرمين-صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين-[1] 
وهذا الموضوع مع جلالته وتطاولِ الأزمان عليه لم يَتَصَدَّ أحدٌ لوضع كتاب عنه فيما أعلم –والله أعلم- إلا ما كان منثورا في كتب العقيدة من الحديث عن الملائكة لأنه ركن من أركان الإيمان الستة 
وكذا في كتب التفسير عند تفسير الآيات المتعلقة بهم 
ثم دواوين شروح الحديث وغيرها
لكن لم يفرده أحد بتأليف مستقل يجمع فيه ما تفرق في غيره؛ فقلت كما قال الأول: «لعل ذلك فضلٌ ذَخَرَهُ اللهُ لمن يشاء من العبيد، ولا يكون في الوجود إلا ما يريد». 
ولكني أحجمت عن الإقدام على هذا العمل؛ لأنه أمر جلل. 
ولما كنت أعلم عن نفسي العجز والكسل؛ توانيت خشية التقصير والزلل 
ورحت ألتمس لنفسي معذرة، وأقول: فنظرة إلى ميسرة. 
وتمنيت أن لو قام غيري بذلك؛ إِذْ لستُ مِنْ أهلِ هاتيك المسالك 
ولكن شرح الله له صدري، ويَسَّرَ لي أمري؛ فخضت عُباب هذا البحر، ودفعت عن نفسي الإعياء والبُهْر[2]، حتى انتهيت وفي نفسى مزيد، فسبحان المبدي وسبحان المعيد.


والإيمان بالملائكة أحد أركان الإيمان الستة كما قال تعالى: {آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ} [البقرة: 285]


وفى حديث جبريل -عليه السلام- أنه سأل النبي ﷺعن الإيمان فقال: «الْإِيمَانُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ بِاللهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِـه  ِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَتُؤْمِنَ بِالْبَعْثِ...» [3]


وقد ذكرت قصة كلِّ ملَكٍ مفردة، وذكرت معها بعض ما يتعلق بها من المسائل والأحكام، تذكرةً لأولي الألباب والأفهام.
ومتى كان الحديث فى الصحيحين أو أحدِهما اقتصرت فى التخريج عليه، إلا أن يكون فى لفظ غيرهما زيادةٌعليه؛ فأذكرها مع بيان ذلك. 
ولا أطيل في التخريج إلا إذا اقتضى الأمر ذلك.


واللهَ أسأل، أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، وأن يتقبله مني بقبولٍ حسنٍ؛ إنه نعم المولي ونعم النصير.
______________________________  __________________________
[1] قلت هذا قديماً حين شرعت فى جمع مادة هذا الكتاب فى صيف عام 1997م ثم انتهيت منه فى شتاء عام2000م. 
وفى تلك الفترة لم أكن وقفت على أي كتاب أُفرد للحديث عن الملائكة بله قصصَها. 
ثم وقفت بعد أن جاوزت ثلث الكتاب، على كتاب عن الملائكة للشيخ محمد رجب بيومي. 
وكنت أحسب أن كتابَىْ: الحبائك فى أخبار الملائك للسيوطي والعظمة لأبى الشيخ فى عدادالمخطوطات ثم وقفت عليهما بعد ذلك فاستفدت من العظمة لأبي الشيخ دون الحبائك.
[2] البُهْر: انقطاع النَّفَسِ من الإعياء، يقال: (وقع عليه البُهْرُ) وهو ما يعتري الإنسان عند السعي الشديد والعَدْوِ من النَّهِيجِ وتتابع النَّفَسِ.
[3] صحيح: رواه البخاري (50 ، 4777 ) ومسلم (9 ، 10 ) وانظر اللؤلؤ والمرجان (5) .

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[معني كلمة ملائكة]
يطلق لفظ (الملَك) على الواحد والجمع[1]:
فمن إطلاق لفظ (الملَك) على المفرد قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «هَذَا مَلَكٌ نَزَلَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ لَمْ يَنْزِلْ قَطُّ إِلَّا الْيَوْمَ...» [2] وسيأتي -إن شاء الله تعالى- عند ذكر الملائكة الذين نزلوا من السماء أول مرة.
ومن إطلاقه على الجمع قوله تعالى: {وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا صَفًّا} [الفجر: 22]
وأما معنى الملك في اللغة فهو بإيجاز: القوى الشديد، أو الرسول. وسنزيد ذلك بيانا فى البحث الآتي. 

بحث فى كلمة مَلَك:الملائكة مختلف فى واحدها وأصلها كما يلي:
(1) قال قوم: أصل مَلَك مَلْأَك على وزن مَفْعَل؛ فالهمزة عين الكلمة. والجمع ملائكة، على وزن مَفَاعِلَة.
وممن ذهب إلى هذا الرأى: صاحب الكشاف، والنسفى، والجَمَل، وغيرهم. 
(2) وقال قوم: أصلها مَأْلَك، على وزن مَفْعَل؛ فالهمزة فاء الكلمة، ثم دخلها القلب المكاني، فأخرت الهمزة فجعلت بعد اللام، فصارت مَلْأَك، على وزن مَعْفَل، بتأخير الفاء. والجمع ملائكة، على وزن مَعافلة.
وممن ذهب إلى هذا الرأى: الكسائى، وابن برى، والبغوى، والخازن، والبيضاوي، والليث، والأزهري، وجمهور أهل اللغة.
وعلى كِلَا القولين، أُلْقِيَتْ حركة الهمزة (وهى الفتحة) على الساكن الصحيح قبلها (وهو اللام) ثم حذفت الهمزة تخفيفا لكثرة الاستعمال، وحين الجمع رد إلى أصله، فقيل ملائكة، وملائك بالهمزة.
(3) وقال قوم: عين الكلمة واو، وهو من لاك الشئَ يلوكُهُ: إذا أداره في فيه. فكأن صاحب الرسالة يديرها في فيه. 
قال المواردي: وإنما سميت الرسالة ألوكاً؛ لأنها تؤلك في الفم. والفرس يألك اللجام، ويعلكه بمعني: يمضغ الحديد بفمه.[3]
وعلي هذا، فأصل كلمة ملَك مَلَاك، علي وزن مَفْعَل، ولكنه أجوف، ثم حذفت عينه (الألف) تخفيفاً؛ فيكون أصل ملائكة ملاوكة، فأبدلت الواو همزة علي غير قياس -كما أبدلت واو مصائب- فصارت ملائكة.
وممن ذهب إلي هذا الرأي أبو عبيدة. وضُعِّف هذا الرأي؛ لأنه لم يشتهر لاك بمعني أرسل.
(4) وقال آخرون: مَلَك فَعَل، من الملك وهو: القوة؛ أي أن الميم أصل؛ ولا حذف فيه، ولكنه جمع علي فعائلة شذوذاً.
(5) وقال النضر بن شميل: لا اشتقاق للمَلَك عند العرب.[4]
قلت: وأما من حيث المعنى المشتق منه الملك فقد اختلفوا أيضاً علي قولين: 
أحدهما: أنه من الألوكة بمعنى الرسالة. وهذا يشير إلي أن الهمزة أصلية والميم زائد. يقال: أَلَكَ بين القوم أَلْكًا وألوكاً: كان رسولاً بينهم. وتقول: أَلِكْني إليها أي: أرسلني إليها. قال الهذلي:
أًلِكـْني إليها وخــير الرســـول*(م)* أعلمهم بنواحـي الخــبروالألوك والمألَكة والمألُكة: الرسالة. قال لبيد : 
وغـلام أرســـلته أمــــه *** بألـوكٍ فبذلنـا ما ســــألوقال عدي بن زيد:
أبلـغ النعمـان عـني مألَـُكــاً[5] *** إنه قد طال حبسي وانتظـاري
ومن رجح أنه من الألوكة قال: لأن الملائكة رسل الله إلي الناس أو كالرسل إليهم؛ فمعنى الرسالة يعم الملائكة كلهم. قالوا: أما بالنسبة إلي مُبَلِّغِ الوحيِ فظاهرٌ أن معني الرسالةِ يشمله. وأما بالنسبة إلي غيره؛ فلأنهم وسائط بين أمر الله تعالى وبين الناس يرسلهم إليهم: لحفظهم في عموم الأوقات، ولرفع أعمالهم، وتصويرهم في الأرحام، وقبض أرواحهم، وتحصيل أرزاقهم، وتدبير أمورهم. كما قال تعالى: {وَالنَّازِعَات

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

=  فوائد:الأولي- التاء في (ملائكة) لتأكيد معنى الجمع وليست لتأنيث اللفظ؛ وذلك لاعتبارهم التأنيث المعنوي في كل جمع حيث قالوا: كل مؤنث بتأويل الجماعة. 
وقيل: التاء للمبالغة: كعلامة ونسابة. 
وقد ورد بغير تاء في قوله:
* أبا خالد صلت عليك الملائك *الثانية- (ملائك) بغير تاء ممنوعة من الصرف؛ لأنها على صيغة منتهى الجموع، وأما بالتاء (ملائكة) فمصروفة؛ لخروجها بالتاء عن صيغة منتهى الجموع.
الثالثة- قد تأتي كلمة (ملك) في الشعر علي الأصل -أي مَلْأَك– كما فى قوله:
فلست لإنسي ولكن لِمَلْأَكٍ   * * *     تَنًـَزَّلَ من جَوِّ السماء يَصُوبُ[1]الرابعة- يوحى لفظ الملائكة بالجمال. فمن ذلك: قول النسوة في شأن يوسف عليه السلام: 
وفى حديث جرير: «عَلَى وَجْهِهِ مَسْحَةُ مَلَكٍ»[2] قال ابن الأثير: أي أثر من الجمال؛ لأنهم أبداً يوصفون بالجمال.[3]
معنى الملائكة شرعاً:
مخلوقات علوية خلقهم الله تعالى من نور وفطرهم على طاعته ووكل بهم أعمالهم ومنحهم الانقياد التام لأمره، والقوةَ على تنفيذه، وليس لهم من خصائص الربوبية والألوهية شئ.
وزعم بعض الفلاسفة أنها جواهر روحانية.
______________________________  ____________

[باب]
[ذكر نبذة عن آراء أهل الديانات الأخرى والفلاسفة فى الملائكة]
 ذكرنا قولنا نحن المسلمين فى الملائكة وأنها أجسام نورانية...الخ
وقالت طائفة من النصارى: هى الأنفس الناطقة المفارقة لأبدانها الصافية الخيرة، وأما الخبيثة فشياطين. 
وهو مردود بما علم يقينا أن الملائكة مخلوقة قبل البشر بأزمنة متطاولة.
وقال عبدة الأوثان: إنها هذه الكواكب: فالسعد منها ملائكة الرحمة، والنحس ملائكة العذاب. 
قالوا: الكواكب أحياء ناطقة  كالإنسان، ومدبراتها هى الملائكة، كتدبير نفوسنا لأجسامنا.
وقال المجوس والثنوية: الظُّلْمة: عنصر الشياطين، والنور: عنصر الملائكة.
وقال الفلاسفة: هى الممدة لنفوسنا الناطقة، ونسبتها إليها كنسبة الشمس إلى ضوئها. وصرح بعضهم بأنها العقول العشرة، والنفوس الفلكية التى تحرك الأفلاك، وأنها مجردات عن المواد. والحاصل أنها غير متحيزة، ولا أجسام مركبة من المواد.[4]
أقول: نعوذ بالله من الخذلان. وإنما ذكرنا هذه النبذة؛ للتنبيه على ضلال هذه الفرق، وليزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا. والله ولى التوفيق.

______________________________  _____________
[1] ينسب هذا البيت لعلقمة بن عبدة وليس له ولا هو فى ديوانه، وهو من أبيات سيبويه 1: 379، وشرح شواهد الشافية: 287. ويقال: إنه لرجل من عبد القيس جاهلى يمدح النعمان، وحكى السيرافى: أنه لأبى وجزة السعدى يمدح عبد الله بن الزبير. انظر تفسير الطبرى/ شاكر / 1: 333 حاشية رقم : 2 ط. مكتبة ابن تيمية
[2] صحيح : رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد (251) وأصله في الصحيحين بدون هذه الجملة، وانظر أيضا الاستيعاب لابن عبد البر (ط.دار صادر) بحاشية الإصابة1/233. وقال الحافظ: وروى أحمد وابن حبان من طريق المغيرة بن شبل عن جرير قال: لما دنوت من المدينة أنخت ثم لبست حلتي فدخلت فرماني الناس بالحدق فقلت: هل ذكرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشئ قالوا: نعم، ذكرك بأحسن ذكر فقال: «يدخل عليكم رجل من خير ذي يمن على وجهه مسحة ملك» ا.هـ فتح الباري (طبعة الإيمان)7/164. وكان جرير بن عبد الله البجلى الصحابي المشهور جميل الصورة قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه هو يوسف هذه الأمة. وانظر الإصابة (ط.دار صادر)1/232، والاستيعاب1/232، والطبقات الكبرى1/167، وفتح البارى 7/163.
[3]- النهاية في غريب الحديث لابن الأثير:4/359
[4] انظر تفسير الألوسى 1/218، والجواهر فى تفسير القرآن1/56، وحاشية القونوى على القاضى البيضاوى2/5

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[باب]*
*[حكم الإيمان بالملائكة ومعناه وحكم منكرهم]*
الإيمان بالملائكة واجب إجمالا وتفصيلا:
*فأما الإيمان بهم إجمالاً:* ففرض عين على جميع المكلفين؛ لأنه مما جاء به الرسول ﷺ بل هو من المتواتر الذى لا شك فيه، بل هو من المعلوم من الدين بالضرورة، وهو أحد أركان الإيمان الستة، الواردة فى حديث جبريل المتقدم.
*ومعنى الإيمان بهم إجمالا:*
أن تؤمن بأن لله ملائكة خلقهم لعبادته، واختصهم بوظائف يقومون بها: كالوحى، والنفخ فى الصور، وقبض الأرواح... وغير ذلك. وأن تؤمن بأسماء من ورد اسمه منهم فى القرآن، أو فى حديث متواتر، أو إجماع: كجبريل وميكائيل وصاحب الصور إسرافيل وملك الموت والحفظة والكتبة وخزنة الجنة وخزنة النار ورئيسهم مالك ... الخ
وأن تعلم أنهم عباد مكرمون، لا يعصون الله ماأمرهم، ويفعلون ما يؤمرون.
فمن قصر فى معرفة شئ من ذلك، فهو آثم. بخلاف من أنكر شيئا من ذلك.
*وأما الإيمان بهم تفصيلا:* ففرض كفاية، إذا قام به بعض الأمة ممن يحصل بهم الكفاية، سقط الحرج عن الباقين، وإلا أثم الجميع. 
قال شارح الطحاوية: ولا ريب أنه يجب على كل أحد أن يؤمن بما جاء به الرسول ﷺ إيمانا عاما مجملا، ولا ريب أن معرفة ما جاء به الرسول ﷺ على التفصيل فرض على الكفاية؛ فإن ذلك داخل فى تبليغ ما بعث الله به رسوله ﷺ وداخل فى تدبر القرآن وعقله وفهمه.[1]
*ومعنى الإيمان بهم تفصيلا:* أن تعرف جميع أو أكثرأسماء من ورد اسمه منهم فى الكتاب والسنة، ووظائفَهم على وجه التفصيل، وصفاتهم التي خلقوا عليها، وما يتعلق بهم من أمور.
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين- رحمه الله تعالى-: والإيمان بالملائكة يتضمن أربعة أمور:
*الأول-* الإيمان بوجودهم.
*الثاني*- الإيمان بمن علمنا اسمه منهم باسمه كجبريل، ومن لم نعلم اسمه نؤمن بهم إجمالا.
*الثالث-* الإيمان بما علمنا من صفاتهم: كصفة جبريل، فقد أخبر النبيﷺأنه رآه على صفته التى خلق عليها وله ستمائة جناح قد سد الأفق. 
*الرابع-* الإيمان بما علمنا من أعمالهم التى يقومون بها بأمر الله تعالى: كتسبيحه، والتعبد له ليلا ونهاراً بدون ملل ولا فتور.[2]
*
حكم منكرهم:* فيه تفصيل: إن أنكر من هو مجمع على أنه من الملائكة كجبريل فكافر لا محالة؛ لأنه أنكر معلوما من الدين بالضرورة. وإن أنكر من هو مختلف فيه كهاروت وماروت، لم يكفر.
______________________________  ______________
[1]شرح الطحاوية لابن أبى العز الحنفى مع تخريج الألباني/70

[2]شرح الأصول الثلاثة لفضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين: (90- 91) الناشر دار الإيمان- الإسكندرية.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أخانا الفاضل .
لكن لعلك أفدت من كتاب الدكتور الأشقر : عالم الملائكة الأبرار

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> نفع الله بك أخانا الفاضل .
> لكن لعلك أفدت من كتاب الدكتور الأشقر : عالم الملائكة الأبرار


وبك أخي الكريم
أما كتاب الدكتور الأشقر فلم أره ولعله لم يكن قد طبع في المدة التي كتبت فيها مسودة الكتاب (1997م- 2000م)
أما بعد ذلك فقد أدخلت تعديلات كثيرة عليه ولا أذكر أني أفدت من كتاب الدكتور الأشقر أو غيره مما كتب عن الملائكة ولا أجزم بذلك الآن كما أني لم أجد الكتاب في حاسوبي ولم أستطع تحميله إلا الآن ولكني على سفر ولا يمكنني تصفحه جيدا، ولكن ما رأيته فيه يوقع في ذهني أني لم أستفد منه
ولا أقول هذا تقليلا لما كتبه الدكتور الأشقر حاشا لله ولكن إجابة على سؤالكم الكريم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[ذكر خلق الملائكة]
خلق الله جل جلاله الملائكة من نور، وخلق الجان من مارج([1]) من نار، وخلق آدم - عليه السلام - من طين.
 فعن عائشة قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خُلِقَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مِنْ نُورٍ وَخُلِقَ الْجَانُّ مِنْ مَارِجٍ مِن نَّارٍ وَخُلِقَ آدَمُ مِمَّا وُصِفَ لَكُمْ."(2)


بحث فى وقت خلقهم:
   قد علمت أن الملائكة خلقت من النور، 
وقد خلق الله - عز وجل - السماوات والأرض وما فيهن فى ستة أيام، 
وخَلَقَ النور يوم الأربعاء؛ 
فَخَلْقُ الملائكة متأخر عليه لا محالة.
فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: أَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِيَدِي فَقَالَ: " خَلَقَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ التُّرْبَةَ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ، وَخَلَقَ فِيهَا الْجِبَالَ يَوْمَ الْأَحَدِ، وَخَلَقَ الشَّجَرَ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ، وَخَلَقَ الْمَكْرُوهَ يَوْمَ الثُّلَاثَاءِ، وَخَلَقَ النُّورَ يَوْمَ الْأَرْبِعَاءِ، وَبَثَّ فِيهَا الدَّوَابَّ يَوْمَ الْخَمِيسِ، وَخَلَقَ آدَمَ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام - بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ، فِي آخِرِ الْخَلْقِ، فِي آخِرِ سَاعَةٍ مِنْ سَاعَاتِ الْجُمُعَةِ، فِيمَا بَيْنَ الْعَصْرِ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ."(3)
 وفى رواية أخرى التصريح بأن خلق الملائكة كان يوم الجمعة.
فعن ابن عباس: أن اليهود أتت النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألت عن خلق السماوات والأرض فقال: " خلق الأرض يوم الأحد والاثنين. وخلق الجبال يوم الثلاثاء وما فيهن من المنافع. وخلق يوم الأربعاء الشجر والماء والمدائن والعمران والخراب. فهذه أربعة فقال عز من قائل: ﴿ قُلْ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَندَاداً ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ مِن فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاء لِّلسَّائِلِينَ  ﴾ [فصلت 9-10] وخلق يوم الخميس السماء. وخلق يوم الجمعة النجوم والشمس والقمر والملائكة إلى ثلاث ساعات بقين منه. فخلق فى أول ساعة من هذه الثلاث من الساعات، الآجال حين يموت من مات. وفى الثانية ألقى الآفة على كل شئ مما ينتفع به الناس. وفى الثالثة آدم، وأسكنه الجنة، وأمر إبليس بالسجود له، وأخرجه منها فى آخر ساعة." ثم قالت اليهود: ثم ماذا يا محمد؟ قال: " ثم استوي على العرش." قالوا: قد أصبت لو أتممت. قالوا: ثم استراح. قال: فغضب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم غضبا شديداً؛ فنزلت: ﴿ وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَمَا مَسَّنَا مِن لُّغُوبٍ فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ الْغُرُوبِ ﴾ [ق: 38 -39] ([4]) 
قلت: خَلْقُ الملائكة سابق على خلق الجنة والنار؛ فإن الله جل جلاله لما خلقهما أرسل إليهما جبريل كما سيأتى إن شاء الله تعالى.
 ويتلخص مما سبق، أن خلق الملائكة كان يوم الأربعاء، أو بعده. ويحتمل أن يكون فى يوم الجمعة.
والله أعلم. 
______________________________  ________
[1] المارج : اللهب المختلط بسواد النار
[2] *صحيح :* رواه مسلم (2996)
[3] *صحيح :* رواه مسلم (2789). وأحمد (8349). والبيهقى فى الأسماء والصفات/38-39. والنسائي فى التفسير (30) . وهذاالحديث مما انتقد على الصحيح .  قال ابن كثير : وهو من غرائب الصحيح وقد علله البخاري فى التاريخ فقال : رواه بعضهم عن أبى هريرة t عن كعب الأحبار وهو الأصح (تفسير القرآن العظيم 7/109). قلت :  قد أجاب العلماء عما ورد من الشبه على هذا الحديث فهو صحيح إن شاء الله.
[4] *ضعيف:* رواه الحاكم (3997) وقال هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه. وتعقبه الذهبى فى التلخيص فقال: أبو سعيد البقال قال ابن معين: لا يكتب حديثه. ورواه البيهقى فى الأسماء والصفات من طريق الحاكم أيضا /367- 368 وذكره ابن كثير فى التفسير 7/109 من رواية ابن جرير من طريق أبى سعيد البقال أيضا وقال: هذا الحديث فيه غرابه.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[أصناف الملائكة] ([1])إحداها: أكابر الملائكة ورؤساؤهم. ومنهم:
·       جبريل وميكائيل - عليهما السلام - قال تعالى: {مَن كَانَ عَدُوّاً لِّلّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيل وَمِيكَالَ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِّلْكَافِرِينَ  } [البقرة : 98]
·       إسرافيل صاحب الصور - عليه السلام - قال تعالى: {وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَن شَاء اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُم قِيَامٌ يَنظُرُونَ} [الزمر : 68]
·       ملك الموت - عليه السلام - قال تعالى: {قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُم مَّلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ} [السجدة:11]
ثانيها: حملة العرش :
        قال تعالى : {وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ} [الحاقة: 17]
ثالثها: الحافون من حول العرش :
        قال تعالى : {وَتَرَى الْمَلَائِكَةَ حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُم بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} [الزمر: 75] قال ابن كثير: ومنهم الكروبيون؛ وهم أشرف الملائكة مع حملة العرش، وهم الملائكة المقربون، كما قال تعالى: {لَّن يَسْتَنكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَن يَكُونَ عَبْداً لِّلّهِ وَلاَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ وَمَن يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيهِ جَمِيعاً} [النساء : 172] ([2])
رابعها: ملائكة الجنة:
      قال تعالى: {جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا وَمَنْ صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ وَالمَلاَئِكَةُ يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِم مِّن كُلِّ بَابٍ} [الرعد : 23- 24 ]
خامسها: ملائكة النار: 
     قال تعالى: {وَمَا جَعَلْنَا أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ إِلَّا مَلَائِكَةً} [المدّثر : 31] ورؤساؤهم التسعة عشر المذكورين فى قوله تعالى: {عَلَيْهَا تِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ} [المدّثر : 30] ومقدمهم مالك قال تعالى: {وَنَادَوْا يَا مَالِكُ لِيَقْضِ عَلَيْنَا رَبُّكَ} [الزخرف : 77] وأسماء جملتهم الزبانية قال تعالى: {فَلْيَدْعُ نَادِيَه سَنَدْعُ الزَّبَانِيَةَ} [العلق 17-18] 
سادسها: الموكلون ببنى آدم:
     قال تعالى: {وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُم حَفَظَةً} [الأنعام : 61]  
وقال تعالى: {أَمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّا لَا نَسْمَعُ سِرَّهُمْ وَنَجْوَاهُم بَلَى وَرُسُلُنَا لَدَيْهِمْ يَكْتُبُونَ} [الزخرف:80] ومنهم الموكلون بهم فى الأرحام. ومنهم الموكلون بهم فى القبر وهما: منكر ونكير.
سابعها: الموكلون بأحوال هذا العالم:
 وهم المرادون بقوله تعالى: {وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفّاً} [الصافات : 1] ومنهم ملك الجبال، وخزنة السماوات. 
وكل ذلك وأكثر سنفصله فيما بعد إن شاء الله تعالى.
______________________________  ___________________
[1] انظر مفاتيح الغيب:2/567
[2]  البداية والنهاية 1/50

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> [باب]
> [أصناف الملائكة] ([1])·       إسرافيل صاحب الصور - عليه السلام -



هل صح في ذلك شيء؟

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> هل صح في ذلك شيء؟


لا لم يصح فيه شيء أو على الأقل لم أقف على خبر مرفوع (ثابت) في ذلك، والله أعلم 
وسيأتي الكلام عن ذلك عند ذكر قصة إسرافيل عليه السلام

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> لا لم يصح فيه شيء أو على الأقل لم أقف على خبر مرفوع (ثابت) في ذلك، والله أعلم 
> وسيأتي الكلام عن ذلك عند ذكر قصة إسرافيل عليه السلام


يسر الله أمرك، نتابع

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[باب]
[أوصاف الملائكة]([1])**
إحداها: أن الملائكة رسل الله عز وجل:
قال تعالي: ﴿جَاعِلِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلاً﴾ [فاطر : 1] وقال تعالي: ﴿اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلاً وَمِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ﴾ [الحج : 75] 
ثانيها: قربهم من الله - عز وجل:
قال تعالي: ﴿ وَمَنْ عِندَهُ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَلَا يَسْتَحْسِرُونَ ﴾ [الأنبياء : 19]
ثالثها: تكريم الله - عز وجل لهم:
قال تعالي: ﴿بَلْ عِبَادٌ مُّكْرَمُونَ﴾ [الأنبياء: 26] وقال تعالي: ﴿بِأَيْدِي سَفَرَةٍ كِرَامٍ بَرَرَةٍ﴾ [عبس 15: 16] وقال تعالي: ﴿وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ كِرَاماً كَاتِبِينَ﴾ [الإنفطار 10 : 11] 
رابعها: وصف طاعاتهم، وذلك من وجوه:
الأول: قوله تعالي: ﴿وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ﴾ [البقرة:30] وقوله تعالي: ﴿وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الصَّافُّونَ وَإِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْمُسَبِّحُونَ  ﴾ [الصافات 165:166] والله تعالي لم يكذبهم في هذا؛ فثبت بهذا اموظبتـــهم علــــي العبادة. وقد قال تعالي: ﴿يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ﴾ [الأنبياء : 20]
الثاني: مبادرتهم إلي امتثال أمر الله - سبحانه - وهو قوله تعالي: ﴿ فَسَجَدَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ﴾ [الحجر:30]
الثالث: أنهــم لا يفعلون شيئاً إلا بوحـــــيه - سبحانه - وهو قوله تعــــالي: ﴿لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ وَهُم بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ﴾ [الأنبياء: 2]
خامسها: وصف قدرتهم وذلك من وجوه:
الأول: أن حملة العرش وهم ثمانية يحملون العرش والكرسي. ثم إن الكرسي الذي هو أصغر من العرش، بل هو بالنسبة للعرش كحلقة ملقاة في فلاة، أعظم من جملة السموات والأرض. قال تعالي: ﴿وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ﴾ [البقرة:255] 
الثاني: أن جبريل - عليه السلام - بلغ من قوته أنه اقتلع جبال قوم لوط وبلادهم دفعة واحدة، ورفعها حتى عنان السماء، وحتى سمع أهل السموات صياح ديكتهم، ثم قلبها. قال ابن كثير: قالوا: كان من شدة قوته أن رفع مدائن قوم لوط - وكن سبعاً - بمن فيها من الأمم، وكانوا قريباً من أربعمائة ألف، وما معهم من الدواب والحيوانات وما لتلك المدن من الأراضي والمعتملات والعمارات وغير ذلك. رفع ذلك كله علي طرف جناحه، حتى بلغ بهن عنان السماء، حتى سمعت الملائكة نباح كلابهم، وصياح ديكتهم، ثم قلبها فجعل عاليها سافلها. فهذا هو شديد القوي. ([2])
الثالث: قال تعالي: ﴿وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَن شَاء اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُم قِيَامٌ يَنظُرُونَ﴾ [الزمر : 68] فصاحب الصور يبلغ في القوة إلي حيث أنه بنفخة واحدة منه، يصعق من في السموات ومن في الارض مع عظم المسافة بين كل سماء وسماء، وسمك كل سماء، واتساعها. ثم إنه بنفخة واحدة أخري، يعودون أحياءً، فاعرف منه عظم هذه القوة.
الرابع: قول ملك الجبال للنبي ﷺ: "لو أردت أن أطبق عليهم الاخشبين لفعلت..." ([3]) وسيأتى - إن شاء الله تعالى - عند ذكر ملك الجبال. 
الخامس: أن منكرا ونكيراً يضربان الكافر بمرزبة لو اجتمع عليها من بين الخافقين لم يقلوها. 
وانظر ما سيأتي عند ذكر منكر ونكير إن شاء الله تعالي.* 
*______________________________  _________*
*[1] انظر مفاتيح الغيب:2/578
[2] البداية والنهاية: 1/45 
[3] صحيح: متفق عليه انظر اللؤلؤ والمرجان ( 1173 )*

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

سادسها: وصف خوفهم ويدل عليه وجوه: 
الأول: أنهم مع كثرة عبادتهم وعدم إقدامهم علي الزلات البتة، يكونون خائفين وَجِلين حتى كأن عباداتهم معاصٍ.
قال تعالي: "يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ" [النحل : 50] وقوله تعالي: "وَهُم مِّنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ" [الأنبياء : 28] 
الثاني: قوله تعالي: "حَتَّى إِذَا فُزِّعَ عَن قُلُوبِهِمْ قَالُوا مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ" [سبأ: 23]
وعن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: إِنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ : "إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ الْأَمْرَ فِي السَّمَاءِ ضَرَبَتْ الْمَلَائِكَةُ بِأَجْنِحَتِهَا خُضْعَانًا لِقَوْلِهِ كَأَنَّهُ سِلْسِلَةٌ عَلَى صَفْوَانٍ فَإِذَا "فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ قَالُوا مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ قَالُوا" [سبأ: 23] لِلَّذِي قَالَ: "الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ" فَيَسْمَعُهَا مُسْتَرِقُ السَّمْعِ وَمُسْتَرِقُ السَّمْعِ هَكَذَا بَعْضُهُ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ وَوَصَفَ سُفْيَانُ بِكَفِّهِ فَحَرَفَهَا وَبَدَّدَ بَيْنَ أَصَابِعِهِ فَيَسْمَعُ الْكَلِمَةَ فَيُلْقِيهَا إِلَى مَنْ تَحْتَهُ ثُمَّ يُلْقِيهَا الْآخَرُ إِلَى مَنْ تَحْتَهُ حَتَّى يُلْقِيَهَا عَلَى لِسَانِ السَّاحِرِ أَوْ الْكَاهِنِ فَرُبَّمَا أَدْرَكَ الشِّهَابُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُلْقِيَهَا وَرُبَّمَا أَلْقَاهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ يُدْرِكَهُ فَيَكْذِبُ مَعَهَا مِائَةَ كَذْبَةٍ فَيُقَالُ أَلَيْسَ قَدْ قَالَ لَنَا يَوْمَ كَذَا وَكَذَا كَذَا وَكَذَا فَيُصَدَّقُ بِتِلْكَ الْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي سَمِعَ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ." ([1])
الثالث: روي ابن المبارك في زوائد الزهد عن محمد بن المنكدر قال: لما خلقت النار فزعت الملائكة وطارت أفئدتها ، فلما خلق آدم سكن ذلك عنهم، وذهب ما كانوا يحذرون. ([2])
وذكر القرطبي في التذكرة عن ميمون بن مهران قال: لما خلق الله تعالى جهنم أمرها فزفرت زفرة ؛ فلم يبق فى السماوات السبع ملك إلا خر على وجهه. فقال لهم الجبار جل جلاله: ارفعوا رؤسكم؛ أما علمتم أنى خلقتكم لطاعتى وعبادتى. وخلقت جهنم لأهل معصيتى من خلقى. فقالوا ربنا لا نأمنها حتى نرى أهلها. فذلك قوله تعالى: "إِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُم مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ رَبِّهِم مُّشْفِقُونَ" [المؤمنون : 57] 
فالنار عذاب الله؛ فلا ينبغى لأحد أن يعذب بها. ([3])
سابعها: الملائكة لها أجنحة:
*قال تعالى: "الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلاً أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَّثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ" [فاطر : 1] 
قوله: "أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ" يصح أن يكون صفة لقوله "رُسُلاً" لكن هذا يوهم أن الأجنحة لطائفة مخصوصة من الملائكة: وهى طائفة الرسل منهم، وهو غير مراد؛ إذ إن الأجنحة لكل الملائكة. 
وعلى ذلك فالأولى أن يجعل قوله: "أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ" صفة أو حالا من الملائكة. 
فمن الملائكة من له جناحان، 
ومنهم من له ثلاثة، 
ومنهم من له أكثر من ذلك؛ 
فالله يزيد فى الخلق ما يشاء: من زيادة فى عدد الأجنحة وغيرها، 
ويزيد فى خلق الملائكة وغيرهم ما يشاء من طول القامة، وحسن الصورة، وغير ذلك. 
ودل قوله تعالى: "يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا يَشَاءُ" أن من الملائكة من له أكثر من أربعة أجنحة إلى ما يشاء الله جل جلاله 
وقد ثبت هذا فى السنة الصحيحة كما سيمر بك - إن شاء الله تعالى - فى هذا الكتاب .
ثامنها: الملائكة لا يأكلون ولا يشربون:
قد دلت على ذلك آيات منها قوله تعالى: "وَلَقَدْ جَاءتْ رُسُلُنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِالْبُـشْرَى قَالُواْ سَلاَماً قَالَ سَلاَمٌ فَمَا لَبِثَ أَن جَاء بِعِجْلٍ حَنِيذٍ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَيْدِيَهُمْ لاَ تَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ نَكِرَهُمْ وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُواْ لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ" [هود :69- 70] 
وإنما خاف إبراهيم -عليه السلام - لما رآهم لا يأكلون، ولا يشتهون الطعام، ولا رغبة لهم فيه بالكلية؛ فعند ذلك علم أنهم ملائكة، وأوجس فى نفسه خيفة؛ لأنه - عليه السلام - يعلم أن الملائكة إنما تنزل بعذاب الأمم، فخاف على أمته من ذلك رأفة بهم، ورحمة لهم، 
فقالوا له عند ذلك: لا تخف فإنا لم نرسل إلى قومك، وإنما أرسلنا إلى قوم لوط. 
واعلم أن طعام الملائكة وشرابَهم هو: التسبيح والتقديس والتحميد والتهليل والتمجيد وأنسُهم بذكر ربهم وطاعته.
تاسعها: الملائكة لا يبولون ولا يتغوطون:
وهذا؛ لأن البول والغائط إنما ينتج عن الأكل والشرب، وقد علم أن الملائكة لا تأكل ولا تشرب؛ فامتنع عليهم ما ينتج عن الأكل والشرب وهو البول والغائط.
عاشرها: الملائكة لا يتناكحون ولا يتناسلون:
 وهذا لأن النسل إنما ينتج عن الذكر والأنثى، والملائكة لايوصفون بذكورة ولا بأنوثة.
حادى عشرها: الملائكة شهداء الله فى السماء:
فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: مَرُّوا بِجَنَازَةٍ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَثْنَوْا عَلَيْهَا خَيْرًا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وَجَبَتْ" ثُمَّ مَرُّوا بِجَنَازَةٍ أُخْرَى فَأَثْنَوْا عَلَيْهَا شَرًّا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وَجَبَتْ" قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، قَوْلُكَ الْأُولَى وَالْأُخْرَى "وَجَبَتْ" فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الْمَلَائِكَ

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*ثانى عشرها: الملائكة لهم عقول :*
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله -: إذا قال قائل: هل لهم عقول ؟ نقول: هل لك عقل ؟ ما يسأل عن هذا إلا رجل مجنون ؛ فقد قال الله تعالى : "لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ" [التحريم : 6] فهل يثنى عليهم هذا الثناء، وليس لهم عقول: "يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ" [الأنبياء : 20] أنقول: هؤلاء ليس لهم عقول؟ أحق من يوصف بعدم العقل من قال: إنه لا عقل لهم.
ثالث عشرها: الملائكة لا يوصفون بذكورة ولا بأنوثة:
قال تعالى: " وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلّهِ الْبَنَاتِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَلَهُم مَّا يَشْتَهُونَ" [النحل : 57] 
وقال تعالى: "أَفَأَصْفَاكُم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

أما قبل:
فأعتذر لإخواني الذين كنت وعدتهم أن أضع يوم الاثنين (أو ليلة الثلاثاء) من كل أسبوع حلقة من هذا الموضوع ولم أستطع الوفاء بذلك رغما عني لانقطاع الشبكة عني كثيرا، والله أعلم ببواطن الأمور.
______________________________  _________
[باب]
[ذكر كثرتهم وأعمالهم]   قد دلت الآيات والأحاديث أنهم خلق كثير جدا : "وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلَّا هُوَ" [المدّثر : 31] وقد وكلهم الله - عز وجل - بما خلق من شئ: 
فقد خلق الله جل جلاله الإنسان ووكل به ملكا وهو فى بطن أمه جنينا، ثم وكل به حفظة من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله، ووكل به حفظة على أعماله؛ وهم الكرام الكاتبون. 
وخلق الجنة ووكل بها ملائكة لحراستها وعمارتها بالبناء والغرس فيها. 
وخلق النار ووكل بها ملائكة وهم الزبانية، ورؤساؤهم التسعة عشر، ومقدهم مالك. ومما يدل على كثرتهم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يُؤْتَى بِجَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَهَا سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ زِمَامٍ مَعَ كُلِّ زِمَامٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ يَجُرُّونَهَا."[1]
وخلق الله جل جلاله السحاب ووكل به ملائكة وهم: ميكائيل وأتباعه. وهم موكلون كذلك بالرياح. 
وخلق السماوات السبع ووكل بها ملائكة يحرسونها؛ فلا ينزل منها ولا يعرج إليها أحد إلا بأمر الله جل جلاله. والسماواتُ موطنُ الملائكة، يعمرونها بالصلاة والتسبيح والتقديس. فعن أَبِى ذَرٍّ قال: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لَا تَرَوْنَ وَأَسْمَعُ مَا لَا تَسْمَعُونَ أَطَّتْ السَّمَاءُ وَحَقَّ لَهَا أَنْ تَئِطَّ مَا فِيهَا مَوْضِعُ أَرْبَعِ أَصَابِعَ إِلَّا عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ سَاجِدٌ لَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا أَعْلَمُ لَضَحِكْتُمْ قَلِيلًا وَلَبَكَيْتُمْ كَثِيرًا وَلَا تَلَذَّذْتُمْ بِالنِّسَاءِ عَلَى الْفُرُشَاتِ وَلَخَرَجْتُمْ عَلَى -أَوْ- إِلَى الصُّعُدَاتِ تَجْأَرُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ." قَالَ: فَقَالَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ: وَاللَّهِ لَوَدِدْتُ أَنِّي شَجَرَةٌ تُعْضَدُ.[2]
وعن حكيم بن حزام قال: بينما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه إذ قال لهم: "هَلْ تَسْمَعُونَ مَا أَسْمَعُ " قالوا: ما نسمع من شئ. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أَسْمَعُ أَطِيطَ[3] السَّمَاءِ وَمَا تُلَامُ أَنْ تَئِطَّ؛ مَا فِيهَا مَوْضِعُ شِبْرٌ إِلَّا عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ رَاكِعٌ أَوْ سَاجِدٌ".[4]
والحديث فى صحيح الجامع بلفظ: " أتسْمَعُونَ مَا أَسْمَعُ ؟ إِنِّى لَأَسْمَعُ أَطِيطَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا تُلَامُ أَنْ تَئِطَّ؛ وَمَا فِيهَا مَوْضِعُ شِبْرٍ إِلَّا وَعَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ سَاجِدٌ أَوْ قَائِمٌ."[5]


ووكل الله جل جلاله بالأرض ملائكة، وبالشمس ملائكة، وبالأفلاك ملائكة. وهناك حملة العرش، والحافون من حوله، وملائكة الكرسى، وملائكة اللوح المحفوظ. 
وهناك رؤساء الملائكة وهم - كما سبق -: جبريل وأعوانه، وميكائيل وأعوانه، وإسرافيل وأعوانه، وملك الموت وأعوانه.
ومن الملائكة :
  المرسلات عرفا، والناشرات نشرا: وهى الملائكة تنشر أجنحتها عند النزول بالوحي.
  والفارقات فرقا: وهى الملائكة تأتي بالوحي فرقانا بين الحق والباطل.
  فالملقيات ذكرا: وهى الملائكة تلقي الوحي إلى الأنبياء.
والنازعات غرقا: وهى الملائكة تنزع أرواح الكفار من أقاصي أجسامهم. 
وغرقا: أى نزعا شديدا مؤلما بالغ الغاية.       
والناشطات نشطا: وهى الملائكة تسُلُّ أرواح المؤمنين برفق.
والسابحات سبحا: وهى الملائكة تنزل مسرعة لما أمرت به.
فالسابقات سبقا: وهى الملائكة تسبق بالأرواح إلى مستقرها نارا وجنة.
فالمدبرات أمرا: وهى الملائكة تنزل بالتدبير المأمور به. 
ومعنى جمع التأنيث فى ذلك كله: الفرق والطوائف والجماعات التى مفردها: فرقة وطائفة وجماعة. 


ومنهم ملائكة يدخلون البيت المعمور كل يوم، ثم لا يعودون إليه أبدا. ففى حديث الإسراء والمعراج: "فَفُتِحَ لَنَا فَإِذَا أَنَا بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ صلى الله عليه وسلم مُسْنِداً ظَهْرَهُ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ وَإِذَا هُوَ يَدْخُلُهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ لَا يَعُودُونَ إِلَيْهِ." 
ولفظ البخارى: "فَرُفِعَ لِىَ الْبَيْتُ الْمَعْمُورُ فَسَأَلْتُ جِبْرِيلَ فَقَالَ: هَذَا الْبَيْتُ الْمَعْمُورُ يُصَلِّى فِيهِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ إِذَا خَرَجُواْ لَمْ يَعُودُواْ إِلَيْهِ آخِرَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ ..."([6])
     قال الحافظ: واستدل به على أن الملائكة أكثر المخلوقات؛ لأنه لا يعرف من جميع العوامل من يتجدد جنسه في كل يوم سبعون ألفا غير ما ثبت عن الملائكة في هذا الخبر.[7] 
فكيف بالله هذه الكثرة العجيبة ؟! وأين يذهبون ؟! وأي مكان يتسع لكل هؤلاء ؟! فسبحان من لا يعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ! 
     وقال الإمام علي بن أبى طالب في وصف الملائكة: ثم فتق ما بين السماوات العلى، فملأهن أطوارا من ملائكة فمنهم: سجود لا يركعون، وركوع لا ينتصبون، وصافون لا يتزايلون، ومسبحون لا يسأمون. لا يغشاهم نوم العيون، ولا سهر العقول، ولا فترة الأبدان، ولا غفلة النسيان. ومنهم: أمناء وحيه، وألسنة إلى رسله، ومختلفون بقضائه وأمره. ومنهم: الحفظة لعباده، والسدنة لأبواب جنانه. 
ومنهم: الثابتة فى الأرضين السفلى أقدامهم، والمارقة من السماء العليا أعناقهم، والخارجة من الأقطار أركانهم، والمناسبة لقوائم العرش أكتافهم. ناكسة دونه حجب العزة، وأستار القدرة، لا يتوهمون ربهم بالتصوير ولا يجرون عليه صفات المصنوعين، ولا يحدونه بالأماكن، ولا يشيرون إليه بالنظائر.([8])  
فالملائكة أعظم خلق الله.
______________________________  ___________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه مسلم (2842)، والترمذى (2537)، والحاكم (8758) عن عبد الله بن مسعود مرفوعا. وقال الحاكم: صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه. قال الذهبى: لكن العلاء (بن خالد الكاهلى) كذبه أبو مسلمة التبوذكى. ورواه ابن أبى شيبة (8/91) موقوفا على ابن مسعود. وهذا الحديث مما انتقد على الصحيح. قال الدارقطنى: رفعه وهم ا.هـ لكن لما كان هذا الحديث مما لايقال بالرأى كان له حكم الرفع. والله أعلم.
[2] صحيح لغيره: رواه الترمذى (2312) وقال: حسن غريب، وابن ماجه (4190)، وأحمد فى المسند (21572) ورواه الحاكم (3883- 8633- 8726) وقال صحيح الإسناد على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه، ووافقه الذهبى. وأبو نعيم فى الدلائل (360) ومحمد بن نصر فى تعظيم قدر الصلاة (25) وأبو الشيخ فى العظمة (509) ورواه أحمد فى الزهد (784-785) موقوفا.
[3] قوله: أطيط السماء. قال فى النهاية: الأطيط: صوت الأقتاب. وأطيط الإبل: أصواتها،وحنينها  . أى أن كثرة ما فيها من الملائكة قد أثقلها حتي أطت. وهذا إيذان بكثرة الملائكة. كذا نقله محقق ابن ماجه2/1402
[4] صحيح لغيره: رواه محمد بن نصر فى تعظيم قدر الصلاة (250) وأبو الشيخ فى العظمة (511)
[5] صحيح: انظر صحيح الجامع (95) وقال: صحيح. وعزاه للطبرانى فى الكبير والضياء فى المختارة والصحيحة (852)
[6] صحيح: رواه البخارى (3207-3393-3430-3887) ومسلم (164،162) وقصة البيت المعمور هذه مدرجة فى حديث الإسراء كما نبه على ذلك الحافظ فى الفتح 6/366 أدرجها سعيد بن أبى عروبة وهشام الدستوائى وقد فصَل همام فى سياقه قصة البيت المعمور من قصة الإسراء فروى أصل الحديث عن قتادة عن أنس وقصة البيت المعمور عن قتادة عن الحسن والصواب رواية همام ا.هـ 
قلت: وروى قصة البيت المعمور وحدها أحمد (12559) والنسائى فى التفسير (550) ط. مكتبة السنة. والحاكم (3742) وقال صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبى. والله أعلم . 
[7] فتح البارى: ( 7/268)
[8] انظر مفاتيح الغيب للرازى (2/579) ونهج البلاغة بشرح الإمام محمد عبده: ص18-20 مؤسسة الأعلمى للمطبوعات بيروت ونقل بعضه الحافظ فى الفتح ( 6/365)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[المفاضلة بين الملائكة وصالحى البشر]
          اعلم أن أفضل المخلوقات على العموم، الشامل للجن والإنس والملك، فى الدنيا والآخرة، فى سائر خصال وأوصاف الكمال، هو نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا عبرة بما زعمه الزمخشرى من تفضيل جبريل - عليه السلام - على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مستدلا بقوله تعالى: {إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ} [التكوير: 19] حيث عد فيه فضائل جبريل - عليه السلام - فإنه وصف فيه بأنه رسول كريم إلى قوله: {وَمَا صَاحِبُكُم بِمَجْنُونٍ} [التكوير: 22] وقد خرق فى ذلك الإجماع. ولا دلالة فى الآية لما ادعاه؛ لأن المقصود منها نفى قولهم: {إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ} [النحل : 103] وقولهم: {أَفْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِباً أَم بِهِ جِنَّةٌ} [سبأ : 8] وليس المقصود المفاضلة بينهما، وإنما هو شئ اقتضاه الحال. 
ولا عبرة بما قد يتوهم من تفضيل جبريل عليه لكونه كان يعلمه؛ فكم من مُعَلَّم - بفتح اللام - أفضل من مُعَلِّم بكسرها.
 إذا عرفت هذا، فاعلم أن حاصل الأمرفى مسألة المفاضلة هذه - بعد معرفة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل الفريقين - ثلاث مذاهب:
الأول: تفضيل صالحى البشر والأنبياء فقط على الملائكة:
   وينسب هذا القول إلى أهل السنة. وممن نسب إليه: ابن تيمية وابن القيم وهو أحد أقوال أبى حنيفة. 
وقال قوم من الماتريدية: 
- الأنبياء أفضل من رؤساء الملائكة كجبريل وميكائيل، 
- ورؤساء الملائكة أفضل من عوام البشر، والمراد بهم أولياؤهم غير الأنبياء كأبى بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما 
وليس المراد بالعوام ما يشمل الفساق؛ فإن الملائكة أفضل منهم على الصحيح. 
- وعوام البشر المذكورون، أفضل من عوام الملائكة، وهم غير رؤسائهم.

الثانى: تفضيل الملائكة:
   وينسب هذا القول إلى القاضى أبو عبد الله الحليمى مع آخرين؛ كالمعتزلة. وهو أحد أقوال أبى حنيفة - رحمه الله تعالى - فإنه قال أولا بتفضيل الملائكة على البشر، ثم قال بعكسه.


 الثالث: التوقف عن الكلام فى هذه المسألة :
     وهو أيضا أحد أقوال الإمام أبى حنيفة - رحمه الله تعالى - كما ذكره شارح الطحاوية نقلا عن كتاب " مآل الفتاوى " للإمام ناصر الدين السمرقندى قال : فإنه - أى صاحب مآل الفتاوى - ذكر مسائل لم يقطع أبو حنيفة فيها بجواب. وعد منها التفضيل بين الملائكة والأنبياء.[1] 
قلت: أدلة الفريقين متكافئة، ومن العسير جدا ترجيح أحد القولين على الآخر. 
قال الإمام ابن القيم: والحق أن كلا الطائفتين على صواب من القول ... وكل واحدة من الطائفتين فقد أدلت بحجج لا تمانع، وأتت ببينات لا ترد ولا تمانع.[2] 
وقال شارح الطحاوية: فإن الواجب علينا الإيمان بالملائكة والنبيين، وليس علينا أن نعتقد أى الفريقين أفضل؛ فإن هذا لو كان واجبا لبُيِّن لنا نصا، وقد قال تعالى: {الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ} [المائدة : 3] {وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيّاً} [مريم : 64] وفى الصحيح: "إن الله فرض فرائض فلا تضيعوها وسكت عن أشياء رحمة بكم غير نسيان فلا تسألوا عنها."[3] فالسكوت عن الكلام فى هذه المسألة نفيا وإثباتا والحالة هذه أولى. ولا يقال: إن هذه المسألة نظير غيرها من المسائل المستنبطة من الكتاب والسنة ؛ لأن الأدلة هنا متكافئة...[4] 
قلت: ثم رأيت لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله تعالى - إجابة حسنة جداً قال: صالحى البشر أفضل باعتبار كمال النهاية، والملائكة أفضل باعتبار البداية؛ فإن الملائكة الآن فى الرفيق الأعلى منزهين عما يلابسه بنو آدم، مستغرقون فى عبادة الرب. ولا ريب أن هذه الأحوال الآن أكمل من أحوال البشر. وأما يوم القيامة بعد دخول الجنة فيصير صالحى البشر أكمل من حال الملائكة. 
قال ابن القيم: وبهذا التفصيل يتبين سر التفضيل وتتفق أدلة الفريقين ويصالح كل منهم على حقه.[5]
______________________________  ____________________
[1] شرح العقيدة الطحاوية/302
[2] طريق الهجرتين:250
[3] *ضعيف:* قال الشيخ الألبانى - رحمه الله تعالى - فى تعليقه على الطحاوية، الحاشية رقم (347): حسن لغيره رواه الدارقطنى وغيره ثم تبينت أن الشواهد التى رفعته إلى الحسن ضعيفان جدا لا يصلحان للشهادة.
[4] شرح العقيدة الطحاوية 302
[5] مجموع الفتاوى 4/343

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[ذكـر عصمـة الملائـكة]
قال القاضى عياض رحمه الله تعالى : "الفصل السادس عشر: في القول في عصمة الملائكة: أجمع المسلمون على أن الملائكة مؤمنون فضلاء، 
واتفق أئمة المسلمين أن حكمَ المرسلين منهم حكمُ النبيين، سواء في العصمة مما ذكرنا عصمتهم منه وأنهم في حقوق الأنبياء والتبليغ إليهم كالأنبياء مع الأمم. 
واختلفوا في غير المرسلين منهم؛ 
- فذهبت طائفة إلى عصمة جميعهم عن المعاصي
- وذهبت طائفة إلى أن هذا خصوص للمرسلين منهم والمقربين. والصواب عصمة جميعهم، وتنزيه نصابهم الرفيع عن جميع ما يحط من رتبتهم ومنزلتهم عن جليل مقدارهم."[1]  ا.هـ بتصرف


قلت: الأدلة على عصمة الملائكة كثيرة مشهورة نذكر بعضا منها مما فيه كفاية إن شاء الله تعالى:                          
      الأول: قوله تعالى: {يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ} [النحل:50]
قال الفخر الرازى: قوله تعالى: {وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ} يتناول جميع فعل المأمور وترك المنهيات؛ لأن النهى عن الشئ مأمور بتركه.[2] 
     الثانى: قوله تعالى: {لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ} [التحريم : 6]
    الثالث: قوله تعالى: {بَلْ عِبَادٌ مُّكْرَمُونَ لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ وَهُم بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ} [الأنبياء: 26- 27] قال الرازى: فهذا صريح فى براءتهم عن المعاصى، وكونهم متوقفين فى كل الأمور، إلا بمقتضى الأمر والوحى.[3] 
   الرابع: قوله تعالى: {يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ} [الأنبياء : 20] ومن كان كذلك امتنع صدور المعصية منه.
  الخامس: قال ابن أبى مليكة: أدركت ثلاثين من أصحاب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كلهم يخاف النفاق على نفسه، ما منهم أحد يقول إنه على إيمان جبريل وميكائيل.[4]

وأما من زعم أنهم غير معصومين، فقد استدل بأشياء لا تقوم بها حجة.
وأهم ذلك ثلاث شبه:
      الأولى: ما يذكرونه فى قصة إبليس، وأنه كان من الملائكة ورئيساً فيهم، ومن خزان الجنة ... إلى آخر ما حكوه، وأنه استثناه من الملائكة بقوله: {وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ} [البقرة:34] وسنتكلم على ذلك فى الباب التالى إن شاء الله تعالى. 
    الثـانية: قوله تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُواْ أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاء وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الْأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ فَقَالَ أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلَاءِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ قَالَ يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ} [البقرة: 30 - 34]
يخبر - سبحانه وتعالى - أنه قال لملائكته المكرمين حين أراد أن يخلق آدم عليه السلام: {إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً} قال قتادة : قال لهم: إنى فاعل هذا ومعناه أنه أخبرهم. 
والمراد بالخليفة هنا: قوماً يخلف بعضهم بعضاً، قرناً بعد قرن، وجيلاً بعد جيل. كما قال تعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلَائِفَ الْأَرْضِ} [الأنعام: 165] 
وليس المراد بالخليفة آدمَ - عليه السلام - وحده؛ إذ لو كان كذلك لما حَسُن قول الملائكة {أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاء} فليس آدم – عليه السلام – هو الذى يفسد ويسفك الدماء بل المراد أن من هذا الجنس من يفعل ذلك. 


وأما كيف علمت الملائكة أن هذا الخليفة الذى يخلقه الله - عز وجل - سيفسد فى الأرض ويسفك الدماء ؟ ففيه أقوال:
الأول: أن الله - عز وجل - لما أخبرهم أن هذا الخليفة سيُخلق من صلصال من حمإٍ مسنون، علموا أنه مركب من الشهوة والغضب؛ فيتولد عن الشهوة الفساد، ويتولد عن الغضب سفك الدماء.
الثانى: أنهم فهموا من الخليفة: أنه الذى يفصل بين الناس ما يقع بينهم من المظالم. فلابد من وقوع المظالم والمآثم؛ حتى يكون للخليفة معنى غير المراد من توارث الأرض؛ فإنه لو كان المراد بالخليفة الذى يخلف بعضُه بعضاً فقط لما كان لسؤالهم هذا معنى. فتأمل.
الثالث: أنه تعالى لما قال للملائكة: {إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً} قالوا: ربَّنا، وما يكون ذلك الخليفة؟ قال: يكون له ذرية يفسدون فى الأرض ويتحاسدون ويقتل بعضهم بعضاً؛ فعند ذلك قالوا: يا ربنا، أتجعل فى الأرض من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء؟
الرابع: لما كتب القلم فى اللوح المحفوظ ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة، فلعلهم طالعوا اللوح المحفوظ فعرفوا ذلك. وقيل غير ذلك. وأيّاً ما كان طريق معرفتهم فإنهم قد علموا ذلك وسألوا عن الحكمة من ذلك.


وقد استدل بهذه الآية من ذهب إلى أن الملائكة غير معصومين فقالوا: إن الملائكة اعترضوا على الله تعالى، ومدحوا أنفسهم، واغتابوا بنى آدم. وهذا كله ينفى عصمتهم.
*والجواب عن هذا بإيجاز من وجوه:*
______________________________  ________________
[1] الشفا للقاضى عياض: 2/ 174 وبذيله مزيل الخفا للشمنى ط. دار الكتب العلمية.
[2] مفاتيح الغيب:2/582
[3] السابق
[4] *صحيح:* رواه البخارى معلقا بصيغة الجزم (1/150 فتح) كتاب الإيمان، باب خوف المؤمن من أن يحبط عمله وهو لا يشعر.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

الأول: أن السؤال كان عن الحكمة، واسترشاداً منهم عما لم يعلموا من ذلك. فكأنهم قالوا: يارب أخبرنا. كأنهم تعجبوا من كمال علم الله - تعالى - وإحاطة حكمته بما خفى على كل العقلاء.
    هذا، والاعتراض على الله - تعالى - فى فعله، أو الإنكار عليه، كفرٌ يستحيل صدوره من الملائكة؛ فتعين حمل الكلام على غير هذا المعنى. 
الثانى: أن العبد المخلص لشدة حبه لمولاه؛ يكره أن يكون له عبد يعصيه.
الثالث: قول المعترض: إن الملائكة مدحوا أنفسهم وذلك يوجب العجب وتزكية النفس. فالجواب: أن مدح النفس غير ممنوع مطلقاً لقوله تعالى: {وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ} [الضحى: 11] وأيضاً، فيحتمل أن يكون قولهم: {وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ} ليس المراد مدح النفس ، بل المراد: بيان أن هذا السؤال ما أوردناه لنقدح به فى حكمك يارب؛ فإنا نسبح بحمدك، ونعترف لك بالألوهية. بل لطلب وجه الحكمة على سبيل التفصيل. 
الرابع: قول المعترض: أنهم اغتابوا بنى آدم. 
فالجواب: أن محل الإشكال فى خلق بنى آدم، إقدامهم على الفساد والقتل. ومن أراد إيراد السؤال وجب أن يتعرض لمحل الإشكال لا لغيره.
______________________________  _____
الشبهة الثالثة: قصة هاروت وماروت: 
قال تعالى: {وَاتَّبَعُواْ مَا تَتْلُواْ الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَـكِنَّ الشَّيْاطِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولاَ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُم بِضَآرِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُواْ لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاَقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْاْ بِهِ أَنفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ} [البقرة : 102] 
قوله تعالى: {وَاتَّبَعُواْ مَا تَتْلُواْ الشَّيَاطِينُ} عطف على جواب لما فى الآية التى قبلها، وهى قوله تعالى: {وَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللّهِ وَرَاء ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ} [البقرة : 101] 
الضمير فى قوله تعالى: {وَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ} لعلماء اليهود وأحبارها الذين كانوا فى زمن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ممن كانوا يستفتحون به قبل ذلك؛ لأنهم الذين نبذوا كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم، بعد مجئ النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. والمعنى على هذا والله أعلم: ولما جاء هؤلاء اليهودَ محمدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم بصفته المذكورة فى التوراة عندهم = فصدقها؛ إذ جاء على وفق ما فيها. وصدقته؛ بأن كان ما فيها مطابق لنعته صلى الله عليه وسلم = نبذوا كتاب الله - أى التوراة - وراء ظهورهم، رافضين ما فيها، كأنهم لا يعلمون ما فيها من الأمر بتصديقه صلى الله عليه وسلم واتباعه، واتبعوا كتب السحرة التى كانت تتلوها الشياطين فى ملك سليمان عليه السلام. 
واختلف أهل التأويل فى تأويل قوله - تعالى - : {تَتْلُواْ} على قولين:
       الأول: تُحَدِّث وتَرْوِي وتتكلم به وتخبر. نحو تلاوة الرجل للقرآن، وهى قراءته. والمعنى: أن الشياطين روت السحر للناس، وأخبرتهم به.
      الثانى: تروى، وتتبع، وتعمل به. كما يقال: تلوت فلانا، إذا مشيت خلفه، وتبعت أثره. فيجوز أن الشياطين كانت تقرأ السحر للناس، وتخبرهم به، وتعمل به، فاتبعت اليهود منهاجها فى ذلك، فروته، وعملت به.
   وذكر المفسرون: أن الشياطين كانت تعمل بالسحر، وتسترق السمع؛ ففشى فى الناس أن الجن تعلم الغيب، فلما أُرْسِلَ سليمانُ - عليه السلام - جمع ما كان من ذلك مكتوبا، ووضعه تحت كرسيه، وقال: من قال إن الشياطين تعلم الغيب ضربت عنقه. وقيل: بل الشياطين هى التى عمدت - بعد موت سليمان عليه السلام - إلى السحر فصنفته أصنافا، وكتبت: من أراد أن يبلغ كذا وكذا، فليفعل كذا وكذا، ثم ختمته بخاتم عليه نقش سليمان، وجعلت عنوانه: (هذا ما كتب آصف بن برخيا الصِّدِّيق للملك سليمان بن داود من ذخائر العلم) ثم دفنته تحت كرسيه. فلما ذهبت العلماء الذين كانوا يعرفون أمر سليمان، وخلف من بعدهم خلف، تمثل الشيطان فى صورة إنسان، وأتى نفرا من بنى إسرائيل فقال لهم: هل أدلكم على كنز سليمان الذى كان يسخر به الشياطين والرياح وغير ذلك ؟ قالوا: نعم. قال: فإنه فى بيت خزانته تحت كرسيه. فاستخرجوه وقالوا: والله ما كان سليمان بن داود إلا ساحراً، ولم يستعبد الإنس والجن والطير إلا بهذا. فأكذبهم الله تعالى فى ذلك، وبرأ نبيه سليمان - عليه السلام - مما قالوه.    
واختلف أهل العلم فى ما التى فى قوله: {وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ}:   
 (1) قال بعضهم: ما بمعنى لم. روى ذلك الإمام الطبرى فى تفسيره عن ابن عباس، والربيع بن أنس. والمعنى: أن الله - تعالى - لم ينزل على الملكين السحر. وعلى ذلك فهاروت وماروت فى موقع جر على البدل من {الملكين} أومن {الناس}: فأما كونهما بدلا من الملكين - على هذا المعنى - فغير جائز؛ لأنه يؤدى إلى بطلان معنى قوله: {وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولاَ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ} وذلك أن معنى الآية يصير هكذا: ولكن الشياطين كفروا، يعلمون الناس السحر، ولم ينزل الله السحر على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت، وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا ... الآية . 
فإذا لم يكونا عالِمَيْن بما يُفَرَّقُ به بين المرء وزوجه، فما الذي يَتعلم منهما من يفرِّق بين المرء وزوجه ؟! 
وإن كانت {مَا} فى قوله: {وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ} معطوفة على قوله: {وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ} فإن الله - تعالى - نفى عن سليمان أن يكون السحر من عمله أوعلمه أو تعليمه. فإن كان نفى عن الملَكين من ذلك نظير الذي نفى عن سليمان، وهاروت وماروت هما الملكان. يعنى: إن كان الله – عزوجل - نفى عن الملَكين هاروت وماروت أن يكون السحر من عملهما أو علمهما أو تعليمهما، فمَنِ المتعلَّم منه إذًا ما يفرَّق به بين المرء وزوجه ؟ وعمن الخبر الذي أخبر عنه بقوله: {وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولاَ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ} إن خطأ هذا القول لواضح بين. وإن كان قوله {هاروت وماروت} بدلا من {الناس} في قوله: {وَلَـكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُواْ يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ} فقد وجب أن تكون الشياطين هي التي تعلم هاروت وماروت السحر، وتكون السحرة إنما تعلمت السحر من هاروت وماروت عن تعليم الشياطين إياهما، ويكون معنيا بالملكين: جبريل، وميكائيل؛ لأن سحرة اليهود - فيما ذكر- كانت تزعم: أن الله أنزل السحر إلى سليمان بن داود - عليهما السلام - على لسان جبريل وميكائيل. فأكذبهم الله – تعالى - فى ذلك، وبرأ نبيه سليمان - عليه السلام - مما نسبوه إليه. 
     ومعنى الآية على هذا التوجيه: واتبعت اليهود السحر الذى تتلوه الشياطين فى ملك سليمان، وماكفر سليمان فيعمل بالسحر، وما أنزل الله السحر على الملكين جبريل وميكائيل، ولكن الشياطين كفروا، يعلمون رجلين من الناس السحر ببابل اسم أحدهما هاروت، واسم الآخرماروت. فإن يكن ذلك كذلك، فقد كان يجب أن يكون بهلاكهما قد ارتفع السحر والعلم به والعمل - من بني آدم؛ لأنه إذا كان علم ذلك من قبلهما يؤخذ، ومنهما يتعلم، فالواجب أن يكون بهلاكهما وعدم وجودهما، عدم السبيل إلى الوصول إلى المعنى الذي كان لا يوصل إليه إلا بهما. وفي وجود السحر في كل زمان ووقت، أبين الدلالة على فساد هذا القول. وقد يزعم قائل ذلك أنهما رجلان من بني آدم، لم يعدما من الأرض منذ خلقت، ولا يعدمان بعد ما وجد السحر في الناس، فيدعي ما لا يخفى بُطلانه.
(2) وقال آخرون: بل {مَا} بمعنى الذى. رواه ابن جرير عن عبدالله بن مسعود والسدى وقتادة وابن عباس وابن زيد. وهى بمعنى {ما} الأولى التى فى قوله: {مَا تَتْلُواْ} ومعطوفة عليها، ومعناها فى الموضعين: السحر. 
ومعنى الآية على هذا التوجيه: واتبعت اليهودُ السحرَ الذى تتلوه الشياطين فى ملك سليمان، والسحرَ الذى أنزل ببابل على الملكين هاروت وماروت. 
ويرد على هذا القول استشكالين:                         
الأول: هل يجوز أن ينزل الله السحر ؟ وهل يجوز لملائكته أن تعلمه الناس ؟ وقد أجاب ابن جرير على ذلك فقال: إن الله جل ثناؤه عرف عباده جميع ما أمرهم به وجميع ما نهاهم عنه، ثم أمرهم ونهاهم بعد العلم منهم بما يؤمرون به وينهون عنه. ولو كان الأمر على غير ذلك، لما كان للأمر والنهي معنى مفهوم. فالسحر مما قد نهى عباده من بني آدم عنه، فغير منكر أن يكون جل ثناؤه علمه الملكين اللذين سماهما في تنزيله، وجعلهما فتنة لعباده من بني آدم - كما أخبر عنهما أنهما يقولان لمن يتعلم ذلك منهما {إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ} - ليختبر بهما عباده الذين نهاهم عن التفريق بين المرء وزوجه، وعن السحر، فيمحص المؤمن بتركه التعلم منهما، ويخزي الكافر بتعلمه السحر والكفر منهما. ويكون الملكان في تعليمهما من علما ذلك - لله مطيعيْن، إذْ كانا = عن إذن الله لهما بتعليم ذلك من علماه = يعلمان. وقد عبد من دون الله جماعة من أولياء الله، فلم يكن ذلك لهم ضائراً؛ إذ لم يكن ذلك بأمرهم إياهم به، بل عبد بعضهم والمعبود عنه ناه. فكذلك الملكان، غير ضائرهما سحر من سَحر ممن تعلم ذلك منهما، بعد نهيهما إياه عنه، وعظتهما له بقولهما: {إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ} إذ كانا قد أديا ما أمرا به بقيلهما ذلك (1).    
وقال أبو السعود فى تفسيره: هما ملكان أنزلا لتعليم السحر، ابتلاء من الله للناس، كما ابتلى قوم طالوت بالنهر. أو تمييزا بينه وبين المعجزة، لئلا يغتر به الناس. أو لأن السحرة كثرت في ذلك الزمان، واستنبطت أبوابا غريبة من السحر، وكانوا يدعون النبوة؛ فبعث الله تعالى هذين الملكين؛ ليعلما الناس أبواب السحر؛ حتى يتمكنوا من معارضة أولئك الكذابين وإظهار أمرهم على الناس(2).                                                                                     الثانى: إذا كان المراد بـ {مَا} فى الموضعين ({مَا تَتْلُواْ} - {وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ}) واحداً وهو السحر. فكيف جاز عطف إحداهما على الأخرى ؟ والعطف يقتضى المغايرة ! أجيب عن ذلك بأن العطف لتغاير الاعتبار أى أن السحر باعتبار تلاوة الشياطين إياه فى ملك سليمان نوع، وباعتبار نزوله على الملكين نوع آخر. وقيل: بل الذى أنزل على الملكين نوع أقوى من الآخر. وقيل: بل {مَا} فى الموضع الأول بمعنى السحر، وفى الموضع الثانى بمعنى التفريق الذى بين المرء وزوجه خاصة. كما سيأتى فى رقم (3) الآتى.
(3) وقال آخرون: معنى {مَا} معنى الذى، وهى عطف على {مَا} الأولى، غير أن الأولى فى معنى السحر، والثانية فى معنى التفريق الذى بين المرء وزوجه. وتأويل الآية على هذا القول: واتبعوا السحر الذى تتلوه الشياطين فى ملك سليمان، والتفريق الذى بين المرء وزوجه، الذى أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت. رواه الطبرى عن مجاهد.
(4) وقال آخرون: جائز أن تكون {مَا} بمعنى الذى وجائز أن تكون بمعنى لم. رواه الطبري عن القاسم بن محمد.  
والراجح من هذه الأقوال قول من قال إن معنى {مَا} معنى الذى سواء كانت بمعنى السحر أو بمعنى التفريق بين المرء وزوجه خاصة ، وأن هاروت وماروت مترجم بهما عن الملكين. والله أعلم.                          
وقد رويت آثار كثيرة فى قصة هاروت وماروت ، ولا يصح فيها شئ . فمن ذلك:...
______________________________  _____
(1) تفسير الطبري 2/ 426- 427، ط. دار ابن تيمية
(2) تفسير أبي السعود 1/ 138، ط. دار إحياء التراث العربي- بيروت

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ما روى عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه سمع نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " إن آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أهبطه الله – تعالى - إلى الأرض قالت الملائكة: أى رب أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك. قال: إنى أعلم ما لا تعلمون. قالوا: ربنا نحن أطوع لك من بنى آدم. قال الله تعالى للملائكة: هلموا ملَكين من الملائكة حتى يُهبَط بهما إلى الأرض فننظر كيف يعملان. قالوا: ربنا هاروت وماروت. فأهبطا إلى الأرض ومُثِّلت لهما الزهرةُ امرأة من أحسن البشر. فجاءتهما فسألاها نفسها فقالت: لا والله حتى تَكَلَّما بهذه الكلمة من الإشراك. فقالا: والله لا نشرك بالله أبدا. فذهبت عنهما ثم رجعت بصبى تحمله فسـألاها نفسها قالت: لا والله حتى تقتلا هذا الصبى فقالا: والله لا نقتله أبدا. فذهبت ثم رجعت بقدح خمر تحمله فسألاها نفسها قالت: لا والله حتى تشربا الخمر. فشربا فسكرا فوقعا عليها وقتلا الصبى. فلما أفاقا قالت: والله ما تركتما شيئا مما أبيتماه علىَّ إلا قد فعلتما حين سكرتما. فخُيِّرا بين عذاب الدنيا والآخرة فاختارا عذاب الدنيا ."[1] 
قال الشوكانى: رواه ابن الجوزى فى موضوعاته عن ابن عمر مرفوعا وقال: لا يصح؛ فى إسناده الفرج بن فضالة، ضعفه يحى، وقال ابن حبان: يقلب الأسانيد ويلزق المتون الواهية بالأسانيد الصحيحة. وفى إسناده – أيضا – سُنيد، ضعفه أبو داود والنسائى.[2]
وقال الحافظ ابن كثير: هذا حديث ضعيف من هذا الوجه. ثم ذكر روايات الحديث، وتكلم على الرواة، ثم قال: فدار الحديث ورجع إلى نقل كعب الأحبار عن كتب بنى إسرائيل. والله أعلم.[3]
وقال أيضا: وأما ما يذكره كثير من المفسرين فى قصة هاروت وماروت: من أن الزهرة كانت امرأة، فراوداها على نفسها، فأبت إلا أن يعلماها الاسم الأعظم، فعلماها، فقالته؛ فرفعت كوكبا إلى السماء. فهذا أظنه من وضع الإسرائيليين، وإن كان أخرجه كعب الأحبار وتلقاه عنه طائفة من السلف، فذكروه على سبيل الحكاية والتحديث عن بنى إسرائيل .[4]
وقال الخازن: إن ما نقله المفسرون، وأهل الأخبار فى ذلك، لم يصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم منه شئ، وهذه الأخبار إنما أخذت من اليهود، وقد علم افتراؤهم على الملائكة والأنبياء.[5]
وقال القرطبى: قلنا: هذا كله ضعيف، وبعيد عن ابن عمر وغيره، لا يصح منه شئ؛ فإنه قول تدفعه الأصول فى الملائكة الذين هم أمناء الله على وحيه، وسفراؤه إلى رسله.[6]
       وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر - رحمه الله تعالى - فى تعليقه على تفسير الطبرى: وهذه الأخبار، في قصة هاروت وماروت، وقصة الزهرة، وأنها كانت امرأة فمسخت كوكبا - أخبار أعلها أهل العلم بالحديث. وقد جاء هذا المعنى في حديث مرفوع، ورواه أحمد في المسند : 6178، من طريق موسى بن جبير عن نافع عن ابن عمر. وقد فصلت القول في تعليله في شرح المسند، ونقلت قول ابن كثير في التفسير 1:  255 وأقرب ما يكون في هذا أنه من رواية عبد الله بن عمر عن كعب الأحبار، لا عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم واستدل بروايتي الطبري السالفتين: 1684، 1685 عن سالم عن ابن عمر عن كعب الأحبار.
وقد أشار ابن كثير أيضًا في التاريخ 1 : 37 - 38 قال: " فهذا أظنه من وضع الإسرائيليين، وإن كان قد أخرجه كعب الأحبار، وتلقاه عنه طائفة من السلف، فذكروه على سيبل الحكاية والتحدث عن بني إسرائيل." وقال أيضًا، بعد الإشارة إلى أسانيد أخر: " وإذا أحسنا الظن قلنا: هذا من أخبار بني إسرائيل، كما تقدم من رواية ابن عمر عن كعب الأحبار. ويكون من خرافاتهم التي لا يعول عليها ".
وقال في التفسير أيضًا 1 : 260 ، بعد ذكر كثير من الروايات التي في الطبري وغيره: " وقد روى في قصة هاروت وماروت، عن جماعة من التابعين، كمجاهد، والسدي، والحسن البصري، وقتادة، وأبي العالية، والزهري، والربيع بن أنس، ومقاتل بن حيان، وغيرهم، وقصها خلق من المفسرين، من المتقدمين والمتأخرين. وحاصلها راجع في تفصيلها إلى أخبار بني إسرائيل، إذ ليس فيها حديث مرفوع صحيح متصل الإسناد إلى الصادق المصدوق المعصوم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى. وظاهر سياق القرآن إجمال القصة " من غير بسط ولا إطناب فيها. فنحن نؤمن بما ورد في القرآن، على ما أراده الله تعالى. والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال". وهذا هو الحق، وفيه القول الفصل. والحمد لله.[7]
وقال الفخر الرازى: أما الشبهة الثانية: وهى قصة هاروت وماروت، فالجواب عنها: أن القصة التى ذكروها باطلة من  وجوه:
    أحدها: أنهم ذكروا فى القصة أن الله - تعالى - قال لهما: لو ابتليتكما بما ابتليت به بنى آدم لعصيتمانى. فقالا: لو فعلت ذلك يا ربنا لما عصيناك. وهذا منهم تكذيب لله - تعالى - وتجهيلا له، وذلك من صريح الكفر. والحشوية سلموا أنهما كانا قبل الهبوط إلى الأرض معصومين.
   ثانيهما: فى القصة أنهما خُيِّرا بين عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة. وذلك فاسد، بل كان الأولى أن يُخيَّرا بين التوبة وبين العذاب، والله - تعالى - خير بينهما من أشرك به طول عمره، وبالغ فى إيذاء أنبيائه.
  ثالثها: فى القصة أنهما يعلمان السحر حال كونهما معذبين، ويدعوان إليه، وهما معاقبان على المعصية.
  رابعها: أن المرأة الفاجرة، كيف يعقل أنها لما فجرت صعدت إلى السماء، وجعلها الله - تعالى - كوكبا مضيئا، وعظم قدرها بحيث أقسم به، حيث قال سبحانه: {فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالْخُنَّسِ الْجَوَارِ الْكُنَّسِ} [التكوير : 15-16] وهذه القصة ركيكة، يشهد كل عقل سليم بنهاية ركاكتها.[8] 
______________________________  ________________________
 [1]  ضعيف جدا: رواه أحمد (6186) وابن حبان كما فى تفسير ابن كثير1/192 وذكره الشوكانى فى الفوائد المجموعة فى الاحاديث الموضوعة: 491 (ط . دار الكتب العلمية)
[2]  الفوائد المجموعة: 492                                                                      
[3]  تفسير القرآن العظيم: 1/193
[4] البداية والنهاية: 1/40
[5] تفسير الخازن: 1/90
[6] تفسير القرطبى: 1/442
[7] تفسير الطبرى:2/432 (ط.مؤسسة الرسالة-الطبعة الأولى) حاشية رقم:9 التعليق على الأثر رقم: 1688
[8] مفاتيح الغيب:2/588

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[هل كان إبليس من الملائكة ؟]
اختلفوا فيه على قولين:
الأول: من رجح كون إبليس من الملائكة:
     قال القرطبى فى قوله تعالى: {إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ} [الكهف:50] نصب على الاستثناء المتصل؛ لأنه كان من الملائكة على قول الجمهور: ابن عباس، وابن مسعود، وابن جريج، وابن المسيب، وقتادة، وغيرهم. وهو اختيار الشيخ أبى الحسن، ورجحه الطبرى، وهو ظاهر الآية.[1]
 قلت: ذكر المفسرون هنا آثارًا كثيرة حاصلها أن إبليس كان من أشرف الملائكة، وأنه كان خازنا للجنة وللسماء الدنيا، فاغتر بذلك، ووقع فى نفسه الغرور والكبر، فأراد الله - عز وجل - أن يستخرج ذلك منه؛ فأمره بالسجود لآدم، فأبى واستكبر ... إلى آخر ما ذكروه وأغلب هذه الآثار من الإسرائيليات.
الثاني: من رجح كون إبليس من الجن وليس من الملائكة:
      نقله القرطبى وغيره عن ابن عباس - أيضا - وابن زيد والحسن وقتادة.[2]
وهذا هو الرأى الراجح والأدلة عليه كثيرة نذكر بعضا منها:
الدليل الأول: قوله تعالى: {وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآَدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا} [الكهف:50] فهذا صريح فى أن إبليس من الجن.
الدليل الثانى: إبليس له ذرية والملائكة ليس لها ذرية: أما إن إبليس له ذرية، فيدل عليه قوله تعالى: {أَفَتَتَّخِذُو

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[باب]
[الحكمة فى عدم إرسال الملائكة إلى البشر*]
اعلم أن الأمم الكافرة قد اجتمعت على سؤال رسلهم أن يأتوهم بالملائكة، أو أن يكون الرسول المرسل إليهم ملاكاَ، عنادًا منهم، ومكابرة، وتعجيزًا لرسلهم. ولم يكن مطلبا يسألونه ليطمئنوا به؛ فإن رسلهم قد جاؤهم بالمعجزات القاهرات، والآيات البينات. 
فعن أبى هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم: " مَا مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ نَبِىٌّ إِلَّا أُعْطِىَ مِنَ الْآياتِ مَا مِثْلُهُ آمَنَ عَلَيْهِ الْبَشَرُ وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الَّذِى أُوتِيتُ وَحْيًا أَوْحَاهُ اللهُ إِلَىَّ فَأَرْجُو أَنْ أَكُونَ أَكْثَرَهُمْ تَابِعاً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ."(1)
  وقد ذكر القرآن طلب المشركين هذا من رسلهم، وتعجبهم من إرسال البشر إليهم، فى آيات كثيرة فمن هذا:
       قوله تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ  فَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ مَا هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتَفَضَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَأَنْزَلَ مَلَائِكَةً مَا سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا فِي آَبَائِنَا الْأَوَّلِينَ} [المؤمنون:24] 
وقوله تعالى عن عاد قوم هود: {وَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِلِقَاءِ الْآَخِرَةِ وَأَتْرَفْنَاهُ  مْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مَا هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ يَأْكُلُ مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ مِنْهُ وَيَشْرَبُ مِمَّا تَشْرَبُونَ وَلَئِنْ أَطَعْتُمْ بَشَرًا مِثْلَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَخَاسِرُونَ} [المؤمنون:33-34] 
وقوله تعالى عن ثمود قوم صالح: {كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ بِالنُّذُرِ  فَقَالُوا أَبَشَرًا مِنَّا وَاحِدًا نَتَّبِعُهُ إِنَّا إِذًا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ وَسُعُرٍ أَؤُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ بَيْنِنَا بَلْ هُوَ كَذَّابٌ أَشِرٌ} [القمر:23-25] 

وقوله تعالى عن عاد وثمود: {إِذْ جَاءَتْهُمُ الرُّسُلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا اللَّهَ قَالُوا لَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّنَا لَأَنْزَلَ مَلَائِكَةً فَإِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ} [فصلت:14]
وقوله تعالى حكاية عن فرعون: {فَلَوْلَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِنْ  ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ} [الزخرف:53] 
وقوله تعالى عن أصحاب الأيكة قوم شعيب: {وَمَا أَنْتَ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا وَإِنْ نَظُنُّكَ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ} [الشعراء:186] 
وقوله تعالى عن الأمم السابقة: {أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ فَذَاقُوا وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُ كَانَتْ تَأْتِيهِمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالُوا أَبَشَرٌ يَهْدُونَنَا فَكَفَرُوا وَتَوَلَّوْا وَاسْتَغْنَى اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ} [التغابن:6،5] 
وقوله تعالى: {أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرَدُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَقَالُوا إِنَّا كَفَرْنَا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَنَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ قَالَتْ رُسُلُهُمْ أَفِي اللَّهِ شَكٌّ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَدْعُوكُمْ لِيَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرَكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى قَالُوا إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصُدُّونَا عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آَبَاؤُنَا فَأْتُونَا بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ قَالَتْ لَهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ إِنْ نَحْنُ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَمُنُّ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَمَا كَانَ لَنَا أَنْ نَأْتِيَكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ} [إبراهيم:9-11]
وأما أعتى الأمم، وأشدها تكذيبا، وأكثرها طلبا لهذا الأمر فهم قوم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن ذلك:
  قوله تعالى: {فَلَعَلَّكَ تَارِكٌ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَضَائِقٌ بِهِ صَدْرُكَ أَنْ يَقُولُوا لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنْزٌ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ نَذِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ} [هود:12] 
وقوله تعالى: {وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا هَلْ هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ} [الأنبياء:3] 
وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالُوا مَالِ هَذَا الرَّسُولِ يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشِي فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ فَيَكُونَ مَعَهُ نَذِيرًا} [الفرقان:7] 
وقوله تعالى: {وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ لَوْ مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ} [الحجر:7،6] 
ومما يدل على أنهم إنما يطلبون هذا الأمر تعجيزا قوله تعالى: {وَقَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا  أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَعِنَبٍ فَتُفَجِّرَ الْأَنْهَارَ خِلَالَهَا تَفْجِيرًا  أَوْ تُسْقِطَ السَّمَاءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ قَبِيلًا  أَوْ يَكُونَ لَكَ بَيْتٌ مِنْ زُخْرُفٍ أَوْ تَرْقَى فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا كِتَابًا نَقْرَؤُهُ قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي هَلْ كُنْتُ إِلَّا بَشَرًا رَسُولًا  وَمَا مَنَعَ النَّاسَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا إِذْ جَاءَهُمُ الْهُدَى إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا أَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ بَشَرًا رَسُولًا قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَلَائِكَةٌ يَمْشُونَ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَلَكًا رَسُولًا} [الإسراء:90-95]
وقد أجاب الله - سبحانه وتعالى - على هؤلاء المشركين وحاصل الإجابة أمور:
أحدها: أنهم لن يفهموا مخاطبة الملَك وهم على هيئتهم البشرية هذه، ولكي يفهموا عنه لابد من أحد أمرين: إما أن يصيروا ملائكة، فتتناسب طبيعتهم مع طبيعة الملَك، وإما أن يصير الملَك رجلا بشرًا: 
فأما أول الأمرين: وهو أن يصيروا هم ملائكة، فأمر لا يكون، ولم يأذن به الله. 
وأما ثانيهما: وهو أن يصير الملَك رجلا يخاطبهم حتى يفهموا عنه، فهو أمر جائز؛ لجواز أن يتمثل الملك فى صورة بشر. ولكن إن حدث هذا، فسيطلبوا منه أن يرسل الله إليهم ملكا، فيرجع الأمر إلى ما كان، كما قال تعالى: {وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ  وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ وَلَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لَا يُنْظَرُونَ  وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ} [الأنعام:7-9] قال ابن كثير: أى ولو نزلنا مع الرسول البشري ملكا أي: لوبعثنا إلى البشر رسولا ملكيا، لكان على هيئة رجل؛ لتفهم مخاطبته والانتفاع بالأخذ عنه، ولو كان كذلك لالتبس عليهم الأمر، كما يلبسون على أنفسهم في قبول رسالة البشري[2] 
وقال تعالى: {وَمَا مَنَعَ النَّاسَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا إِذْ جَاءَهُمُ الْهُدَى إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا أَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ بَشَرًا رَسُولًا قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَلَائِكَةٌ يَمْشُونَ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَلَكًا رَسُولًا} [الإسراء:94-95] فلو كان هؤلاء القوم ملائكة، لكان الرسول إليهم من جنسهم ملاكا، ولكن لما كانوا بشراً، أرسل الله إليهم رسولا من جنسهم ليفهموا عنه.
  ومما يدل - أيضا - على أن البشر لا يستطيعون الفهم عن الملائكة، صوت الرعد، فالرعد - كما سيأتى إن شاء الله تعالى - ملك من الملائكة موكل بالسحاب، وهذا الصوت الذى نسمعه صوته، فمن منا يزعم أنه يفهم تسبيح الرعد. 
وقد كان الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم - يسمعون عند نزول الوحى دويًّا كدوىِّ النحل، ولكنهم لايفهمون عنه شيئاً. وانظر ما سيأتى عند ذكر أنواع الوحى.
ثانيها: أنهم لا يرون الملائكة فى يوم خير لهم، بل لا يرون الملائكة إلا عند مماتهم، فتأتيهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم، ويقولون: حجراً محجوراً أى: حرام عليكم الفلاح اليوم. قال تعالى: {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَوْ نَرَى رَبَّنَا لَقَدِ اسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَعَتَوْا عُتُوًّا كَبِيرًا يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ الْمَلَائِكَةَ لَا بُشْرَى يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ وَيَقُولُونَ حِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا} [الفرقان:22،21] فهؤلاء المشركين تعنتوا أشد التعنت، وعاندوا أشد العناد؛ فطلبوا رؤية الملائكة، ونزولهم بالرسالة عليهم كما تنزل على الانبياء، كما قال تعالى: {وَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ آَيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ} [الأنعام:124] أي حتى تأتينا الملائكة من الله بالرسالة كما تأتى إلى الرسل، فأجابهم الله تعالى: {اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ} [الأنعام:124] وبأنهم لا يرون الملائكة فى يوم خير لهم.
ثالثها: أن الملائكة إنما تنزل بأمر هام لايستطيعه غيرهم: كالوحى إلى الأنبياء، وإهلاك الأمم الكافرة. قال تعالى: {وَقَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ لَوْ مَا تَأْتِينَا بِالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ مَا نُنَزِّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا كَانُوا إِذًا مُنْظَرِينَ} [الحجر:6-8] 
وقال تعالى: {وَلَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لَا يُنْظَرُونَ} [الأنعام:8] فلو استجاب الله - عز وجل - طلبَهم هذا لقُضِى الأمرُ؛ لأن الملائكة لن تنزل إلا بهلاكهم كما حدث مع الأمم السابقة.
 والله أعلم
______________________________  ___
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (4981 - 7274) ومسلم (152)
[2] تفسير ابن كثير:3/149

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[الفرق بين إلهام المَلَك وإلقاء الشيطان]
عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: لابن آدم لمتان لَمَّة[1] من الملك ولمة من الشيطان فأما لمة الملك فإيعاد بالخير وتصديق بالحق وتطييب بالنفس وأما لمة الشيطان فإيعاد بالشر وتكذيب بالحق وتخبيث بالنفس.[2]
ولفظ الترمذى عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ لَمَّةً بِابْنِ آدَمَ وَلِلْمَلَكِ لَمَّةً فَأَمَّا لَمَّةُ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِيعَادٌ بِالشَّرِّ وَتَكْذِيبٌ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَمَّا لَمَّةُ الْمَلَكِ فَإِيعَادٌ بِالْخَيْرِ وَتَصْدِيقٌ بِالْحَقِّ فَمَنْ وَجَدَ ذَلِكَ فَلْيَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ اللَّهِ فَلْيَحْمَدْ اللَّهَ وَمَنْ وَجَدَ الْأُخْرَى فَلْيَتَعَوَّذْ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: {الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ} [البقرة:268] 
وله شاهد من الصحيح من حديث عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا وَقَدْ وُكِّلَ بِهِ قَرِينُهُ مِنْ الْجِنِّ." قَالُوا: وَإِيَّاكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ: " وَإِيَّايَ إِلَّا أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَانَنِي عَلَيْهِ فَأَسْلَم فَلَا يَأْمُرُنِي إِلَّا بِخَيْرٍ."
حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ الْمُثَنَّى وَابْنُ بَشَّارٍ قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ يَعْنِيَانِ ابْنَ مَهْدِيٍّ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ ح و حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ رُزَيْقٍ كِلَاهُمَا عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ بِإِسْنَادِ جَرِيرٍ مِثْلَ حَدِيثِهِ غَيْرَ أَنَّ فِي حَدِيثِ سُفْيَانَ "وَقَدْ وُكِّلَ بِهِ قَرِينُهُ مِنْ الْجِنِّ وَقَرِينُهُ مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَةِ."[3]
    قال الإمام ابن القيم: والفرق بين إلهام الملك وإلقاء الشيطان من وجوه:
         منها: أن ما كان لله موافقا لمرضاته وما جاء به رسوله فهو من الملك، وما كان لغيره غير موافق لمرضاته فهو من إلقاء الشيطان.
        ومنها: أن ما أثمر إقبالا على الله وإنابة إليه وذكرا له وهمة صاعدة إليه فهو من إلقاء الملك، وما أثمر ضد ذلك فهو من إلقاء الشيطان.
        ومنها: أن ما أورث أنسا ونورا فى القلب وانشراحا فى الصدر فهو من الملك، وما أورث ضد ذلك فهو من الشيطان.
        ومنها: أن ما أورث سكينة وطمأنينة فهو من الملك، وما أورث قلقا وانزعاجا واضطرابا فهو من الشيطان.
فالإلهام الملكى يكثر فى القلوب الطاهرة النقية التى قد استنارت بنور الله؛ فللملَك بها اتصال، وبينه وبينها مناسبة؛ فإنه طيب طاهر لا يجاور إلا قلبا يناسبه. وتكون لَمة الملَك بهذا القلب أكثر من لَمة الشيطان، وأما القلب المظلم الذى اسود بدخان الشهوات والشبهات فإلقاء الشيطان ولمته به أكثر من لمة الملك.[4]
*تتمة :*
      قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: وأما الناظر فى مسألة معينة وقضية معينة لطلب حكمها، والتصديق بالحق فيها - والعبد لا يعرف ما يدله على هذا أو هذا - فمجرد هذا النظر لا يفيد، بل قد يقع له تصديقات يحسبها حقا وهى باطل، وذلك من إلقاء الشيطان. وقد يقع له تصديقات تكون حقا، وذلك من إلقاء الملك. وكذلك إذا كان الناظر فى الدليل الهادى - وهو القرآن - فقد يضع الكلم مواضعه ويفهم مقصود الدليل فيهتدى بالقرآن وقد لا يفهمه[5] أو يحرف الكلم عن مواضعه فيضل به ويكون ذلك من الشيطان كما قال تعالى: {وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآَنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلَا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَارًا} [الإسراء:82] ... فالناظر فى الدليل بمنزلة المترائى للهلال قد يراه وقد لا يراه لعشى بصره وكذلك أعمى القلب.[6] 
______________________________  ______
[1] اللَّمَّة: الخطرة تقع فى القلب
[2] حسن موقوفا: رواه ابن المبارك فى الزهد (1435) قال أخبرنا فطر عن المسيب بن رافع عن عامر بن عبدة عن عبد الله بن مسعود به ورجاله ثقات غير فِطْر وهو ابن خليفة أبو بكر الكوفى الحناط صدوق رمى بالتشيع وثقه أحمد وابن معين وابن سعد وقال أبو حاتم: صالح الحديث. وقال الدارقطنى: لا يحتج به. انظر التقريب/384 وتهذيب التهذيب 4/507 والميزان 5/441 والطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد 6/535 والجرح والتعديل 7/90 وسؤالات الحاكم النيسابورى للدارقطنى/264 ترجمة رقم (454).
   وفى تفسير ابن كثير1/402 رواه مسعر عن عطاء بن السائب عن أبى الأحوص (وهو عوف بن مالك بن نضلة) عن ابن مسعود موقوفا عليه. وهذا إسناد ضعيف. وقال ابن تيمية فى مجموع الفتاوى 4/31: وهذا الكلام الذى قاله ابن مسعود هو محفوظ عنه وربما رفعه بعضهم إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ا.هـ
   قلت: وقد روى مرفوعا إلى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم رواه الترمذى (2988) وقال: حسن غريب وهو حديث أبى الأحوص لا نعلمه مرفوعا إلا من حديث أبى الأحوص. ورواه النسائى فى التفسير رقم (71) وابن أبى حاتم وابن حبان فى صحيحه كما فى تفسير ابن كثير1/402 ورواه ابن الجوزى فى تلبيس إبليس/ ص37 كلهم من طريق هناد بن السرى عن أبى الأحوص عن عطاء بن السائب عن مرة الهمدانى عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره. ورجاله ثقات غير عطاء بن السائب فإنه صدوق اختلط كما فى التقريب/331 وقد جمع الحافظ ابن حجر الأقوال فيه ثم قال: فيحصل لنا من مجموع كلامهم أن سفيان الثورى وشعبة وزهير أو زائدة وحماد وأيوب عنه صحيح ومن عداهم يتوقف فيه إلا حماد بن سلمة فاختلف قولهم والظاهر أنه سمع منه مرتين مرة مع أيوب كما يومى إليه كلام الدارقطنى ومرة بعد ذلك لما دخل إليهم البصرة وسمع منه مع جرير وذويه. والله أعلم.انظر التهذيب4/130-133 ترجمة رقم (5287) والميزان 5/90 رقم (5647) والطبقات الكبرى 6/525رقم (2498) والجرح والتعديل 6/332 رقم (1848) وسؤالات الحاكم للدارقطنى/262رقم (448) وقال تركوه.
قلت:وقد نقل تضعيف هذا الحديث محقق تلبيس إبليس عن ضعيف الجامع(1963) وقال: فى إسنادهم أبو (الأحوص) وهو مجهول ا.هـ وهذا وهم وأغلب ظنى أنه من المحقق المذكور لا من الشيخ الألبانى - رحمه الله - وليس عندى ضعيف الجامع لأراجعه فالله أعلم. وأبو الأحوص هذا هو سلام بن سليم الحنفى الكوفى ثقة متقن صاحب حديث كما فى التقريب / 201رقم (2703) وأما المجهول فهو مولى بنى ليث أو بنى غفار. انظرالتقريب/544 رقم (7926) والتهذيب 6/288 رقم (9153) والله أعلم. فالظاهر مما سبق أن أبا الأحوص قد سمع من عطاء بن السائب بعد الاختلاط . والله أعلم  .                                                                                                                           
 ورواه – أيضا - ابن المبارك فى الزهد عن صفوان بن سليم مرسلا رقم (947) وكذا رواه عن ابن عون عن إبراهيم (هو النخعى) به رقم (1437) فجعله من قول إبراهيم ونسبه ابن كثير أيضا لابن مردويه مرفوعا والله أعلم  . 
[3] صحيح: رواه مسلم (2814) وأحمد (3648-3779-3802-4392) وهو لفظه والدارمى (2734) وأبو نعيم فى الدلائل1/185وابن الجوزى فى تلبيس إبليس/35
[4] الروح لابن القيم: 328 (ط. دار المنار)
[5] "قد" لا تدخل على الفعل المنفى والأحسن فى هذا أن يقول وربما لا يفهمه أو وعسى ألا يفهمه ونحو ذلك.
[6] مجموع الفتاوى:4/37

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[ذكر تسبيح الملائكة]قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ} [البقرة:30] قال الإمام الماوردى فى تفسيره[1]: التسبيح فى كلامهم[2]: التنزيه من السوء على جهة التعظيم  . ومنه قول أعشى بنى ثعلبة :
أقـول لمـا جاءنـى فخـره    ***    سـبحان من علقمة الفاخـر(3)أى براءة من علقمة.
ولا يجوز أن يسبح غير الله، وإن كان منزها؛ لأنه صار علما فى الدين على أعلى مراتب التعظيم التى لا يستحقها إلا الله تعالى.
وفى المراد بقولهم: {وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ} أقوال:
   أحدها: معناه نصلى لك. وهو قول ابن عباس وابن مسعود.
   ثانيها: معناه نعظمك. وهو قول مجاهد.
   ثالثها: التنزيه، وهو قول ابن جرير. أى تنزيه الله عما لا يليق به فيكون المعنى: ونحن ننزهك عن كل سوء ونقيصة.
   رابعها: التسبيح المعروف وهو قول قتادة والمفضل واستشهد بقول جرير: 
قَبـحَ الإلـهُ وجـوهَ تَغْـلِبَ كلـما    ***   سـَبَحَ الحجـيجُ وكبـروا إهـلالا[3]وقد رجح الإمام القرطبى هذا الوجه لما رواه مسلم عن أبى ذر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سُئِل: أى الكلام أفضل ؟ قال: "مَا اصْطَفَى اللهُ لِمَلَآئِكَتِهِ أَوْ لِعِبَادِهِ: سُبْحَانَ اللهُ وَبِحَمْدِهِ"(4)
وعن عبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل قال: جلست إلى كعب الأحبار وأنا غلام فقلت له: أرأيت قول الله تعالى للملائكة: {يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ} [الأنبياء:20] أما يشغلهم عن التسبيح الكلام والرسالة والعمل؟ فقال: مَنْ هذا؟ فقالوا: من بنى عبد المطلب. قال: فقبل رأسى ثم قال: يا بُنَىّ إنه جعل لهم التسبيح كما جعل لكم النَّفَس أليس تتكلم وأنت تتنفس وتمشى وأنت تتنفس.[5]  



______________________________  ________
[1] النكت والعيون: 1/61
[2] قوله: " كلامهم " يعنى فى كلام العرب.
[3] شرح ديوان جرير (دار الكتب العلمية): 339 من قصيدة طويلة يهجو بها الأخطل والذى فى الديوان :.. شبح الحجيج ... بالشين المعجمة ومعناه رفع الأيدى نحو السماء للدعاء وعلى هذا فالاستشهاد بالبيت فى غير محله كما نبه على ذلك محققوا تفسير القرطبى1/236
[4] *صحيح:* رواه مسلم (2731)
[5] *إسناده ضعيف وهو حسن لغيره:* رواه أبو الشيخ فى العظمة (322) وذكره ابن كثير فى التفسير5/205وفى إسناده من لم أعرفه. و له شاهد فى الزهد لابن المبارك (1413) حدثنا الحسين أخبرنا محمد بن أبى عدى أخبرنا حميد الطويل عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن الحارث قال: لقى عبد الله بن عباس كعبا فقال: إنى سائلك عن ثلاث آيات فى القرآن. قال: ما هى ؟ قال: قوله تعالى: {وَاتْرُكِ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا} [الدخان: 24] قال: طريقا وقوله للملائكة: { لَا يَفْتُرُونَ} [الأنبياء:20] و: {لَا يَسْأَمُونَ} [فصلت:38]  قال: إن الملائكة ألهموا ذلك كما ألهم بنو آدم الطرف والنفس فهل يؤذيك طرفك ؟ هل تؤذيك (كذا والصواب يؤذيك) نَفَسك ؟ قال: وقوله تعالى: { ثُمَّ أَوْرَثْنَا الْكِتَابَ الَّذِينَ اصْطَفَيْنَا مِنْ عِبَادِنَا} إلى قوله { بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ} [فاطر:32] قال: لامست مناكبهم فى الجنة ورب الكعبة وفضلوا بأعمالهم. ورجاله ثقات غير أن حميداً الطويل مدلس وقد عنعن، كذلك ذكره ابن كثير من رواية محمد بن إسحاق وهو مدلس – أيضا -  وقد عنعن والله أعلم. وانظر تفسير ابن كثير: 1/115، وتفسير القرطبى: 1/236 وتفسير الماوردى: 1/61

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[عبادة الملائكة]تنسب عبادة الملائكة إلى الصابئة؛ وهي الطائفة المذكورة في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئِينَ وَالنَّصَارَى وَالْمَجُوسَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ} [الحج:17]
واختلف في المأخوذ منه هذا الاسم على ثلاثة أقوال:
   أحدها: أنه مأخوذ من الطلوع والظهور، من قولهم صبأ ناب البعير إذا طلع. وهذا قول الخليل.
   ثانيها: أن الصابيء الخارج من شيء إلى شيء؛ فسمي الصابئون بهذا الاسم؛ لخروجهم من اليهودية والنصرانية. وهذا قول ابن زيد.
   ثالثها: أنه مأخوذ من قولهم: صبا يصبو إذا مال إلى الشيء وأحبه. وهذا قول نافع؛ ولذلك لم يهمز.[1]
واختلفوا في الصابئة على أقوال:
   الأول: أنهم قوم بين المجوس واليهود والنصارى. وهذا قول مجاهد وسعيد بن جبير.
   الثانى: أنهم فرقة من أهل الكتاب يقرؤون الزبور؛ ولهذا قال أبو حنيفة: لا بأس بذبائحهم ومناكحتهم. وقيل: إن زياد بن أبي سفيان أُخبِر أن الصابئين يُصَلُّون إلى القبلة ويصلون الخمس؛ فأراد أن يضع عنهم الجزية، فخُبِّر بعد أنهم يعبدون الملائكة.
   الثالث: قال أبو جعفر الرازي: بلغني أن الصابئين قوم يعبدون الملائكة.
   الرابع: قال وهب بن منبه: هوالذي يعرف الله وحده، وليست له شريعة، ولم يحدث كفراً. 
   الخامس: قال عبد الرحمن بن زيد: الصابئون أهل دين منا -لأديان كانوا بجزيرة الموصل- يقولون: لا إله إلا الله، وليس لهم عمل، ولا كتاب، ولا نبى، إلا قول: لا إله إلا الله. قال: ولم يؤمنوا برسول؛ فمن أجل ذلك كان المشركون يقولون للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه: هؤلاء الصابئون. يشبهونهم بهم يعني فى قولهم: لا إله إلا الله.[2] 
وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ما قال: لما نزلت: {إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ} [الأنبياء:98] قال المشركون: الملائكة، وعيسى، وعزير يُعْبَدون من دون الله. فقال: لو كان هؤلاء الذين يُعبدون من دون الله آلهة ما وردوها. قال: فنزلت: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنَّا الْحُسْنَى أُولَئِكَ عَنْهَا مُبْعَدُونَ} [الأنبياء:101] عيسى وعزير والملائكة.[3]
وذكره ابن القيم في شفاء العليل([4]) من طريق علي بن المديني بإسناده إلى ابن عباس أنه قال: آية لا يسأل الناس عنها، لا أدرى أعرفوها فلم يسألوا عنها أو جهلوها فلا يسألون عنها ؟ فقيل له: وما هي؟ فقال: لما نزلت: {إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ} [الأنبياء:98] شق ذلك على قريش أو على أهل مكة وقالوا: يشتم آلهتنا، وجاء ابن الزِّبَعْرى فقال: ما لكم؟ قالوا: يشتم آلهتنا. قال: {إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ} [الأنبياء:98] قال: ادعوه لي. فلما دعي النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يا محمد ، هذا شيء لآلهتنا خاصة أم لكل من عبد من دون الله؟ فقال: "لَا، بَلْ لِكُلِّ مَنْ عُبِدَ مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ" فقال ابن الزبعرى: خُصِمتَ وَرَبِّ هذه البَنِيَّة - يعني الكعبة - ألست تزعم أن الملائكة عباد صالحون، وأن عيسى عبداً صالحاً، وأن عزيرا عبدا صالحا، وهذه بنو مليح تعبد الملائكة، وهذه النصارى تعبد عيسى، وهذه اليهود تعبد عزيراً. قال: فضج أهل مكة، فأنزل الله - عز وجل -: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنَّا الْحُسْنَى أُولَئِكَ عَنْهَا مُبْعَدُونَ  لَا يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا} [الأنبياء:101-102] قال: ونزلت {وَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ مَثَلًا إِذَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْهُ يَصِدُّونَ} [الزخرف:57] قال: وهو الضجيج.
وهذا الإيراد الذى أورده ابن الزبعرى لا يرد على الآية فإنه سبحانه قال: {إِنَّكُمْ} مخاطبا أهل مكة وهم عبدة الأوثان، وقال: {وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ} ولم يقل ومن تعبدون، و{ما} لما لا يعقل؛ فلا يدخل فيها الملائكة والمسيح وعزير، وإنما ذلك للأحجار ونحوها التى لا تعقل. وأيضا، فالسورة مكية، والخطاب فيها لعُبَّاد الأصنام، ولفظة {إِنَّكُمْ} ولفظة {ما} تبطل سؤاله، وهو رجل فصيح من العرب لا يخفى عليه ذلك، وإنما هو اللدد والخصومة. وأيضا، فإنه جعله من جهة القياس؛ أى إن كان كونه معبودا يوجب أن يكون حصب جهنم، فهذا المعنى بعينه موجود في الملائكة والمسيح. فأجيب بالفارق من وجوه:
أحدها - أن الملائكة والمسيح وعزيراً ممن سبقت لهم الحسنى.
الثانى - أن الأوثان حجارة غير مكلفة، فلو حصبت لها جهنم إهانة لها ولعابديها لم يكن فى ذلك من لايستحق العذاب. بخلاف الملائكة والمسيح وعزير فإنهم أحياء ناطقون، فلو حصبت بهم النار كان ذلك إيلاما وتعذيبا لهم.
الثالث - أن من عبد هؤلاء بزعمه فإنه لم يعبدهم فى الحقيقة؛ فإنهم لم يدعوا إلى عبادتهم، وإنما عبد المشركون الشياطينَ، وتوهموا أن العبادة لهؤلاء.
وقد برأ الله – سبحانه - ملائكته، والمسيح، وعزيرا، من ذلك فقال: {وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ أَهَؤُلَاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ  قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ بَلْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ الْجِنَّ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِهِمْ مُؤْمِنُونَ} [سبأ40-41]
 وقال تعالى : {وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ بَلْ عِبَادٌ مُكْرَمُونَ لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ وَهُمْ بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى وَهُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ وَمَنْ يَقُلْ مِنْهُمْ إِنِّي إِلَهٌ مِنْ دُونِهِ فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ} [الأنبياء:26-29] فما عبد غير الله إلا الشيطان.[5]
______________________________  ____________________
[1] النكت والعيون1/92
[2] تفسير ابن كثير1/152
[3] صحيح: رواه الحاكم(3449)وقال صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبى فى التلخيص وابن القيم فى شفاء العليل/47
[4] شفاء العليل/47(ط0مكتبة الإيمان)
[5] وراجع فى هذا: تفسير القرآن العظيم1/152، وتفسير القرطبى1/370، وتفسير الماوردى1/92، وشفاء العليل لابن القيم/47، وإغاثة اللهفان له/435، ومجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية4/314،136،134، ودقائق التفسير له 1/240،3/116

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاكم الله خيرا على تثبيت الموضوع
أسأل الله عز وجل أن يثبتنا وإياكم على صراطه المستقيم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

انتهينا من المقدمة ولله الحمد في الأسبوع الماضي
واليوم نبدأ في أول القصص
______________________________  _______
[باب]
[ذكر قصة جبريل عليه السلام]معنى الاسم: قال الحافظ:[1] جبريل ومعناه عبد الله، وهو وإن كان سريانيا لكن وقع فيه موافقه من حيث المعنى للغة العرب؛ لأن الْجَبْرَ: إصلاح ما وَهَى ... وقد قيل إنه عربى، وأنه مشتق من جبروت الله، واستبعد؛ للاتفاق على منع صرفه. (وانظر ما سيأتى عند ذكر ميكائيل)
اللغات فى جبريل ثلاث عشرة لغة وهى:
   الأولى: جِبْريل بكسر الجيم وسكون الموحدة التحتية وكسر الراء المهملة وسكون الياء المثناة التحتانية بغير همز ثم لام خفيفة. وهى قراءة أبى عمرو وابن عامر ونافع ورواية عن عاصم . وهى لغة أهل الحجاز.
قال حسان بن ثابت:
* وَجِبْريلٌ رسولُ الله فينا *
   الثانية: جَبْريل بفتح الجيم. قرأها ابن كثير.   
   الثالثة: جَبْرَئيل بفتح الراء[2] ثم همزة. وهى قراءة أهل الكوفة. قرأ بها حمزة والكسائى، وأنشدوا:
شَهِدْنَـا فما تَلْقَى لنـا مِنْ كتيبةٍ  ***  مَـدَى الدهـرِ إلا جَبـْرَئيل أَمَامَها
قال القرطبى: هذه لغة تميم وقيس.
   الرابعة: جبرَئِل: قرأها يحيى بن يعمر ورويت عن عاصم.
   الخامسة: جبرَئِلّ: مثل الرابعة إلا أنها بتشديد اللام، رويت عن عاصم.
   السادسة: جبرائيل: بزيادة ألف بعد الراء ثم همزة ثم ياء ثم لام خفيفة.
   السابعة: جبراييل: بياءين بغير همزة، قرأها الأعمش ويحيى بن يعمر أيضا.
   الثامنة: جبرائل: بألف بعد الراء ثم همزة، وبها قرأ عكرمة.
   التاسعة: جَبْرال: بفتح الجيم ثم سكون وألف بعد الراء ولام خفيفة.
   العاشرة: جبرايل: بياء بعد الألف، قرأها أبو طلحة بن مصرف.
   الحادية عشر: جِبْرين.
   الثانية عشر: جَبْرين.
   الثالثة عشر: جبرائين.[3]
قال الإمام جمال الدين ابن مالك ناظما منها سبع لغات:
 جِبْريل جَبْريل جبرائيـل جبرَئِل     ***     جبرَئيل وجبـرال وجبـرين[4]
وذيل عليه السيوطي بالستة الباقية فقال:
وجبرائل وجبراييـل مع بـدل       ***      جبرائل وبيـاء ثم جبـرين[5]
ثم قال: وقولى: " مع بدل " إشارة إلى جبرائين؛ لأنه أبدل فيه الياء بالهمزة، واللام بالنون.[6] 
فائدة:
          قد يأتى الـ " جبر " بمعنى الرجل ولم يسمع إلا في شعر ابن أحمر وهو قوله:
اشْـرَبْ بِـراوُوقٍ حييت به     ***     وانعـم صباحا أيها الجـبر


______________________________  ___
[1] - فتح البارى6/ 364
[2] - فتح الراء بدون إشباع حتى لا يتولد عن الإشباع ألف
[3] - انظر فتح البارى6/ 364 وتفسير القرطبى1/ 428 وتنوير الحوالك شرح موطأ مالك للسيوطى1/ 14
[4] هذا البيت يحتاج إلى إعادة نظر في ضبطه
[5] وهذا البيت أيضا يحتاج إلى إعادة نظر في ضبطه
[6]  تنوير الحوالك1/ 14

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ وصفه- عليه السلام- ]
1-أنه عظيم الخَلْق بلغ من عظم خلقه أنه يسد ما بين السماء والأرض.
فعَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ: مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَأَى رَبَّهُ فَقَدْ أَعْظَمَ، وَلَكِنْ قَدْ رَأَى جِبْرِيلَ فِي صُورَتِهِ وَخَلْقُهُ، سَادٌّ مَا بَيْنَ الْأُفُقِ.[1] 
وعن عبد الله- هو ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: {لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آَيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى} [النجم:18] قال: رَأَى رَفْرَفاً أَخْضَرَ سَدَّ أُفُقَ السَّمَاءِ.[2]
2- له ستمائة جناح:
*فعن أبى إسحاق الشيباني قال: سألت زِرَّ بْنَ حُبَيْشٍ عن قول الله تعالى: {فَكَانَ قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى فَأَوْحَى إِلَى عَبْدِهِ مَا أَوْحَى} [النجم:10،9] قال: حدثنا ابن مسعود: أنه رأى جبريل له ستمائة جناح.[3] 
3- ينتشر من ريشه ألوان مختلفة من الدر والياقوت:
فعن ابن مسعود فى هذه الآية: {وَلَقَدْ رَآَهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى} [النجم:14،13] قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " رَأَيْتُ جِبْرِيلَ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَلَه سِتُّمِائَةِ جَنَاحٍ، يَنْتَشِرُ مِنْ رِيشِهِ التَّهَاوِيلُ: الدُّرُّ وَالْيَاقُوتُ"[4]
4- أنه - عليه السلام - حسن الخِلْقَة والهيئة:
*قال تعالى: {عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى} [النجم:6،5] وقوله: {ذُو مِرَّةٍ} أى: ذو خَلْقٍ حسن وقيل: ذو قوة.
5- أقرب الناس شبها به دحية بن خليفة الكلبي: 
وهو صحابي جليل كان أحسن الناس وجها وكان يضرب به المثل في حسن الصورة:
قال ابن قتيبة في "غريب الحديث": فأما حديث ابن عباس: كان دحية إذا قدم المدينة لم تبق معصر إلا خرجت تنظر إليه[5] فالمعنى بالمعصر: العاتق.
وعن أَبِى عُثْمَانَ عَنْ سَلْمَانَ قَالَ لَا تَكُونَنَّ إِنْ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ يَدْخُلُ السُّوقَ وَلَا آخِرَ مَنْ يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّهَا مَعْرَكَةُ الشَّيْطَانِ وَبِهَا يَنْصِبُ رَايَتَهُ: قَالَ وَأُنْبِئْتُ أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَتَى نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَعِنْدَهُ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ قَالَ فَجَعَلَ يَتَحَدَّثُ ثُمَّ قَامَ فَقَالَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِأُمِّ سَلَمَةَ: " مَنْ هَذَا ؟" أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ. قَالَتْ: هَذَا دِحْيَةُ قَالَ: فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ: ايْمُ اللَّهِ مَا حَسِبْتُهُ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ حَتَّى سَمِعْتُ خُطْبَةَ نَبِيِّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يُخْبِرُ خَبَرَنَا.[6] أَوْ كَمَا قَالَ: قَالَ: فَقُلْتُ لِأَبِي عُثْمَانَ: مِمَّنْ سَمِعْتَ هَذَا قَالَ مِنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ.[7] 
وعن جابر بن عبد الله: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "... وَرَأَيْتُ جِبْرِيلَ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - فَإِذَا أَقْرَبُ مَنْ رَأَيْتُ بِهِ شَبَهاً دِحْيَةٌ ".[8] 
وعند النسائي في حديث جبريل الطويل: "... وَإِنَّهُ لَجِبْرِيلُ – عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - نَزَلَ فِي صُورَةِ دِحْيَةَ الْكَلْبِيِّ ".[9]
______________________________  __
[1] *صحيح: رواه البخاري (7531،7380،4855،4612،3235

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

** تتمة: في بيان معني "الرفرف" وبيان أنه لا يخالف قوله "رأي جبريل":
قد ورد في روايات الحديث المتقدمة: 
- أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رأي جبريل قد سد أفق السماء، 
- وأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رأي رفرفا أخضر قد سد الأفق، 
- وفي رواية الحاكم: رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل في حلة رفرف قد ملأ ما بين السماء والأرض. 
فتبين من هذا أن المراد بالرفرف: إنما هو الحلة التي كان يلبسها جبريل - عليه السلام - 
ويؤيده قوله تعالي: {مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى رَفْرَفٍ} [الرحمن:76] 
وأصل الرفرف: ما كان من الديباج رقيقا حسن الصنعة. ثم اشتهر استعماله في الستر، وكل ما فضل من شيء فعطف وثني فهو رفرف. ويقال: رفرف الطائر بجناحيه إذا بسطهما. 
وقال بعض الشراح: يحتمل أن يكون جبريل بسط أجنحته، فصارت تشبه الرفرف. كذا قال، والرواية التي أوردتها توضح المراد.[1] 
لطيفة: 
أفادت هذه الأحاديث أن الملائكة في صورتها الأصلية ترتدي الحلل وهو ما يؤكد أنها أجسام كما تقدم.
                            والله أعلم  
_________________________
[1] فتح الباري (8/765-766)

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للفائدة :
قال الكرماني في الكواكب الدراري :
(الرفرف) هو ثياب خضر تبسط ويحتمل أن يراد بالرفرف أجنحة الملائكة جبريل يبسطها كما تبسط الثياب.اهـ

وتعقبه ابن حجر فقال في الفتح :
وقال الكرماني - تبعا للخطابي - يحتمل أن يكون جبريل بسط أجنحته كما يبسط الثوب، وهذا لا يخفى بعده .اهـ

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[أسماؤه وصفاته]
الأول - جبريل: وقد تقدم.


الثاني - الروح: قال تعالي: {تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا} [القدر:4] 
وقال تعالي: {يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ صَفًّا} [النبأ:38] 
وقال تعالي: {فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا} [مريم:17]
وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول في ركوعه وسجوده: "سُبُّوحٌ قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَالرُّوحِ".[1]


الثالث - الروح الأمين: قال تعالي: {نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ} [الشعراء:193] 
قال ابن تيمية: أي أنه مؤتمن لا يزيد ولا ينقص؛ فإن الخائن قد يغير الرسالة.[2]


الرابع - روح القدس: قال تعالي: {قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ} [النحل:102] الإضافة هنا من إضافة الموصوف للصفة أي: الروح المقدس، والقدس الطهر. 
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن عمر مَرَّ بحسان وهو ينشد الشعر في المسجد فلحظ إليه فقال: قد كنت أنشد وفيه من هو خير منك. ثم التفت إلي أبي هريرة فقال: أنشدك الله أسمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " أَجِبْ عَنِّي اللَّهُمَّ أَيِّدْهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ". قال: اللهم نعم.[3] 
ومن شعر حسان:
وجبريل رسـول الله فينا   ***   وروح القدس ليـس بـه خفـاءالخامس إلي العاشر - وَصَفَهُ تعالي بست صفات في قوله تعالي: {إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ ذِي قُوَّةٍ عِنْدَ ذِي الْعَرْشِ مَكِينٍ (20) مُطَاعٍ ثَمَّ أَمِينٍ} [التكوير:19-21].


الخامس - رسول الله: فهو - عليه السلام - رسول الله من الملائكة إلي أنبيائه ورسله من البشر.


السادس - كريم: أي ملك شريف حسن الخلق بهي المنظر، وكَرَمُهُ علي ربه أنه جعله واسطة بينه وبين أشرف عباده وهم الأنبياء والرسل.


السابع – قوي:  ومن قوته أنه رفع مدائن قوم لوط إلي السماء وقلبها، قال تعالي: {عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى} [النجم:5] 


الثامن - مكين: أي ذو مكانة عالية عند ربه. ومكانته عند ربه أنه جعله ثاني نفسه في قوله تعالي: {فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ مَوْلَاهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ وَصَالِحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ} [التحريم:4].


التاسع -  أنه مطاع في السماوات العلي، فهو -عليه السلام- إمام الملائكة.
 فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ إِذَا أَحَبَّ عَبْدًا دَعَا جِبْرِيلَ فَقَالَ إِنِّي أُحِبُّ فُلَانًا فَأَحِبَّهُ قَالَ فَيُحِبُّهُ جِبْرِيلُ ثُمَّ يُنَادِي فِي السَّمَاءِ فَيَقُولُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ فُلَانًا فَأَحِبُّوهُ فَيُحِبُّهُ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ ثُمَّ يُوضَعُ لَهُ الْقَبُولُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِذَا أَبْغَضَ عَبْدًا دَعَا جِبْرِيلَ فَيَقُولُ إِنِّي أُبْغِضُ فُلَانًا فَأَبْغِضْهُ قَالَ فَيُبْغِضُهُ جِبْرِيلُ ثُمَّ يُنَادِي فِي أَهْلِ السَّمَاءِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبْغِضُ فُلَانًا فَأَبْغِضُوهُ قَالَ فَيُبْغِضُونَهُ ثُمَّ تُوضَعُ لَهُ الْبَغْضَاءُ فِي الْأَرْضِ."[4]


العاشر - أمين: فهو أمين الوحي قال تعالي: {نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ} [الشعراء:193] 


الحادي عشر - ...
_____________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه مسلم (487)
[2] دقائق التفسير 3/521
[3] صحيح: رواه البخاري (6152،3212،453) ومسلم (2485 وهو لفظه، 2486 وفيه وجبريل معك)
[4] صحيح: رواه البخاري(7485،6040،320  9) ومسلم(2637) وهو لفظه.

----------


## جامع مسعود

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة النادرة

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

وجزاكم أخي الكريم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

الحادي عشر- الناموس: فعن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت: أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصالحة... الحديث وفيه فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأي فقال له ورقة: هذا الناموس الذي نزَّل الله علي موسي[1]
 *قال البخاري:* الناموس صاحب السر الذي يطلعه بما يستره عن غيره[2] 
*وقال الحافظ:* والناموس صاحب السر، كما جزم به المؤلف في أحاديث الأنبياء. 
وزعم ابن ظفر: أن الناموس صاحب سر الخير، والجاسوس صاحب سر الشر.
والأول الصحيح الذي عليه الجمهور. 
وقد سوي بينهما رؤبة بن العجاج أحد فصحاء العرب. 
والمراد بالناموس هنا: جبريل عليه السلام.[3]
*فائدة:* قوله: "هذا الناموس الذي نزل الله علي موسي." ولم يذكر عيسي وإن كان متأخرا بعد موسي؛ لأنه كانت شريعته متممة ومكملة لشريعة موسي-عليهما السلام-ونسخت بعضها في الصحيح من قول العلماء، كما قال: {وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ} [آل عمران:50] 
وقول ورقة هذا كما قالت الجن: {يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَابًا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ} [الأحقاف:30][4] 
الثاني عشر: أنه ينصر أولياء الله ويقهر أعداءه :قال تعالي: {فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُمْ بِأَلْفٍ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ} [الأنفال:9] وقد نزل في الحروب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالي. 
الثالث عشر: أنه معلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال تعالي: {عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى} [النجم:5]
الرابع عشر: أنه ولي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يبعث الله نبيا قط إلا وهو وليه. فعن ابن عباس أن عصابة من اليهود سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أشياء ومنها: قالوا: وأنت الآن فحدثنا من وليك من الملائكة ؟ فعندها نجامعك أو نفارقك. قال: " فَإِنَّ وَلِيِّي جِبْرِيلٌ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - وَلَمْ يَبْعَثِ اللهُ نَبِيّا إِلَّا وَهْوَ وَلِيُّهُ[5]"
______________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخاري (3، 3392، 4953، 4955، 4956، 4957، 6982)، ومسلم (160)
[2] فتح الباري: 6 /505
[3] فتح الباري 1 /34
[4] البداية والنهاية: 3 /8
[5] حسن: رواه أحمد (2514) وابن سعد في الطبقات 1 /83-84

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ذكر أعماله ووظائفه –عليه السلام-]
أعماله - عليه السلام - كثيرة، أهمها الوحي إلي الأنبياء-عليهم السلام - فهو رسول الله من الملائكة إلى رسله من البشر قال تعالي: {اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا وَمِنَ النَّاسِ} [الحج:75] 
وأعماله -عليه السلام- غير الوحي عديدة منها: 
- النزول بالعذاب والنقمةِ على الأمم المكذبة الكافرة. 
- ومنها: الحروب مع الأنبياء، 
- وغير ذلك. وسنتعرض لأعماله بشيء من التفصيل كما يلي:
أولا: جبريل وخلق الجنة والنار:
فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ: عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "لَمَّا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ الْجَنَّةَ وَالنَّارَ أَرْسَلَ جِبْرِيلَ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ، فَقَالَ: انْظُرْ إِلَيْهَا وَإِلَى مَا أَعْدَدْتُ لِأَهْلِهَا فِيهَا. قَالَ: فَجَاءَهَا وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهَا وَإِلَى مَا أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لِأَهْلِهَا فِيهَا. قَالَ: فَرَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ، قَالَ فَوَعِزَّتِكَ لَا يَسْمَعُ بِهَا أَحَدٌ إِلَّا دَخَلَهَا. فَأَمَرَ بِهَا فَحُفَّتْ بِالْمَكَارِهِ، فَقَالَ: ارْجِعْ إِلَيْهَا فَانْظُرْ إِلَى مَا أَعْدَدْتُ لِأَهْلِهَا فِيهَا. قَالَ: فَرَجَعَ إِلَيْهَا، فَإِذَا هِيَ قَدْ حُفَّتْ بِالْمَكَارِهِ، فَرَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: وَعِزَّتِكَ لَقَدْ خِفْتُ أَنْ لَا يَدْخُلَهَا أَحَدٌ. قَالَ: اذْهَبْ إِلَى النَّارِ فَانْظُرْ إِلَيْهَا وَإِلَى مَا أَعْدَدْتُ لِأَهْلِهَا فِيهَا. فَإِذَا هِيَ يَرْكَبُ بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا. فَرَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: وَعِزَّتِكَ لَا يَسْمَعُ بِهَا أَحَدٌ فَيَدْخُلَهَا. فَأَمَرَ بِهَا فَحُفَّتْ بِالشَّهَوَاتِ. فَقَالَ: ارْجِعْ إِلَيْهَا. فَرَجَعَ إِلَيْهَا فَقَالَ: وَعِزَّتِكَ لَقَدْ خَشِيتُ أَنْ لَا يَنْجُوَ مِنْهَا أَحَدٌ إِلَّا دَخَلَهَا."[1]
فائدة: 
قوله: " فحفت بالمكاره " قال السندي: أي جعلت سبل الوصول إليها المكاره والشدائد علي الأنفس؛ كالصوم والزكاة والجهاد ولعل لهذه الأعمال وجودا مثاليا ظهر بها في ذلك العالم وأحاطت الجنة من كل جانب وقد جاء الكتاب والسنة بمثله ومن جملة ذلك في قوله تعالي: {وَعَلَّمَ آَدَمَ الْأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ} أي المسميات {عَلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ} [البقرة:31] ومعلوم أن فيها المعقولات والمعدومات[2].
ثانيا:جبريل مع الأنبياء-عليهم السلام-: 
**** وفيه فصول:
..................
_________________________
[1] صحيح لغيره: رواه أبو داود (4744)، والترمذي وهو لفظه (2560) وقال: حسن صحيح، والنسائي (3772)، وأحمد (8870،8656،8406)، والحاكم (72،71) وقال: صحيح علي شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبي، والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات ص154، وفي أسانيدهم محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة بن وقاص الليثي قال في التقريب: صدوق له أوهام. وللحديث شاهد عند البخاري ومسلم وصححه الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - في صحيح النسائي وفي تعليقه علي الطحاوية /22.
[2] حاشية السندي علي النسائي3/655

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

الأمر لله؛ فقد تلف الويندوز مرة أخرى ولكن هذه المرة كنت قد احتفظت بنسخة من ملفاتي على "ون درايف" ثم أعدت تركيب الويندوز من جديد وذهبت إلى الـ"ون درايف" فوجدت ملفاتي كما رفعتها ولله الحمد، لكن لما بحثت عن "قصص الملائكة" النسخة المكتوبة على الوورد لأكتب هذه المشاركة لم أجدها، ولا أدري كيف لم أنتبه لذلك؟
وعلى كل حال الحمد لله فقد بقيت باقي الملفات كما هي
______________________________  ____________


ثانيا:جبريل مع الأنبياء-عليهم السلام-: 
 وفيه فصول:


الفصل الأول
جبريل مع آدم عليه السلام

جبريل مخلوق قبل آدم -عليهما السلام-:
وهو مقتضى عموم قوله تعالى: {وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآدَمَ} [البقرة: 34] وقد تقدم عند ذكر خلق الملائكة أن الله - عز وجل- خلق آدم في آخر الخلق في آخر ساعة من ساعات الجمعة

جبريل يسجد لآدم عليهما السلام:
قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ (28) فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ (29) فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ (30)} [الحجر: 28 - 30] 
وظاهر الآية الكريمة العموم، ولكن حكى الرازي وغيره قولين فيها للعلماء: هل الأمر بالسجود لآدم خاص بملائكة الأرض؟! أو عامٌّ لملائكة السماوات والأرض؟ وقد رجَّحَ كلَّ قولٍ طائفة
قلت: الأظهر أن الملائكة كلهم بما فيهم رؤساؤهم؛ جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وحملة العرش والحافون من حول العرش وملائكة السماوات وملائكة الأرض كلهم عن بكرة أبيهم سجدوا لأمر الله تعالى
و{الْمَلَآئِكَة} في قوله تعالى: {فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ} [الحجر: 30] لفظ عامٌّ فيه احتمال الخصوص؛ لأنه جمع معرف بالألف واللام فيفيد العموم، ولكنه يحتمل التخصيص بأن يكون بعض الملائكة لم يسجد، فلما قال: {كُلُّهُمْ} انتفى احتمال الخصوص، وهذا يسمى "بيان تقرير"[1].
ولما قال: {أَجْمَعُونَ} انتفى احتمال سجودهم متفرقين، وهذا يسمى "بيان تفسير"[2]، فقد فسَّرَ كيفية سجودهم وقطع احتمال تأويل الافتراق[3].
وسئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: هل كان جبريل وميكائيل مع من سجد؟
فأجاب: الحمد لله، بل أسجد له جميع الملائكة، كما نطق بذلك القرآن في قوله تعالى: {فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ} [الحجر: 30] فهذه ثلاث صيغ مقررة للعموم وللاستغراق فإنّ قوله: {الْمَلَآئِكَةُ} يقتضي جميع الملائكة؛ فإن اسم الجمع المعرف بالألف واللام يقتضي العموم؛ كقوله: "رب الملائكة والروح"[4] فهو رب جميع الملائكة.
الثاني – {كُلُّهُمْ} وهذا من أبلغ العموم
الثالث – قوله: {أَجْمَعُونَ} وهذا توكيد للعموم
فمن قال: إنه لم يسجد له جميع الملائكة بل ملائكة الأرض فقد رَدَّ القرآن بالكذب والبهتان[5].
_____________________________
[1] بيان التقرير: هو بيان يقطع احتمال تخصيص اللفظ إن كان عامًّا، واحتمال التأويل إن كان خاصًّا فيجعله مؤكَّدًا؛ مثل آية: {وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً} [التوبة: 36] فهو بيان تقرير، ومثل قول الرجل لامرأته: طلقي نفسك مرة واحدة، فقد نَفَى لفظُ "واحدة" إمكان التطليق أكثر من مرة. 
[2] بيان التفسير: هو بيان يزيل الخفاء المحيط بالكلام، ويجعله واضحا؛ مثل قوله تعالى: {فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ} [الحجر: 30]
[3] القواعد التأصيلية 184-185.
[4] صحيح: وقد تقدم
[5] مجموع الفتاوى 4/ 345.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ذَكَرَ بعض الإخوة الكرام أن ابن هشام رَدَّ قولَ مَنْ قال إن {أجمعون} في الآية تفيد انتفاء سجودهم متفرقين، وسأل هل مِنْ مرجح قولا على قول:
والجواب على ذلك، وبالله التوفيق:
أن المسألةَ فيها قولان:
الأول- من ذهب إلى أن {أجمعون} في قوله : {فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون} لا يفيد إلا زيادة التوكيد فقط، كما تجتمع إنّ مع اللام في مثل قوله : {وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم} وهذا عليه أكثر النحويين ومنهم ابن هشام وابن يعيش شارح المفصل والعكبري وغيرهم
الثاني- من ذهب إلى أن {أجمعون} في قوله : {فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون} فيه مع زيادة التوكيد رفع توهم أنهم سجدوا متفرقين
وممن ذهب إلى هذا: المبرد كما في الانتصار لسيبويه على المبرد لابن ولاد ت زهير سلطان (ص: 107) ط. الرسالة، والزجاج كما في اللباب في علل البناء والإعراب للعكبري ت النبهان (1/ 403) ط. دار الفكر، وأبو الحسن محمد بن عبد الله بن العباس الوراق كما في علل النحو له ت. الدرويش (ص: 259) ط. الرشد، وظاهر كلام ابن الخباز في توجيه اللمع لابن جني ت. فايز دياب (ص: 271) ط. دار السلام، وغيرهم
والظاهر أن الراجحَ المذهبُ الأولُ؛ لأنه لو أريد بقوله: {أجمعون} معنى مجتمعين لكان حالا فوجب نصبه، قال ابن يعيش في شرح المفصل (2/ 221 -222) ط. العلمية: "... واعلمْ أنّه قد ذهب قومٌ إلى أن في "أجمع" فائدةً ليست في "كُل"، وذلك أنّك إذا قلت: "جاءني القومُ كلُّهم"، جاز أن يجيئوك مجتمعِين، ومفترِقين، فإذا قلت: "أجمعون"؛ صارت حالُ القوم الاجتماعَ، لا غيرُ، وذلك ليس بسديدٍ. والصوابُ أنّ معناهما واحدٌ من قِبَل أن أصلَ التأكيد إعادةُ اللفظ، وتَكْرارُه، وإنّما كرِهوا تَواليهما بلفظ واحد، فأبدلوا من الثاني لفظًا يدل على معناه، فجاؤوا بـ "كُلّ" و"أَجْمَعَ"، لِيدلّوا بهما على معنَى الأول، ولو كان في الثاني زيادةُ فائدة، لم يكن تاكيدًا؛ لأنّ التأكيد تمكينُ معنَى المؤكَّد. ألا تراك إذا قلت: "ضربتُ ضَرْبًا"، كان المصدرُ تأكيدًا, ولو قلت: "ضربتُ ضربًا شديدًا، أو الضربَ المعروفَ"، لم يكن تأكيدًا، لأنّه قد دل على ما لم يدل عليه الفعلُ، فكذلك لو دل "أجمع" على ما لم يدل عليه الأوّل، لم يكن تأكيدًا. ومع هذا لو أريد بـ "أجمع" معنَى الاجتماع، لوَجَبَ نصبُه, لأنّه يكون حالًا, لأنّ التقدير: فَعَلَ ذلك في هذِه الحال." ا.هـ
وقال ابن هشام في شرح شذور الذهب ت الدقر (ص: 553): "مَسْأَلَة قَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {فَسجدَ الْمَلَائِكَة كلهم أَجْمَعُونَ}: فَائِدَةُ ذِكْرِ {كل} رفع وهم من يتَوَهَّم أَن الساجد الْبَعْض، وَفَائِدَة ذكر {أَجْمَعُونَ} رفع وهم من يتَوَهَّم أَنهم لم يسجدوا فِي وَقت وَاحِد بل سجدوا فِي وَقْتَيْنِ مُخْتَلفين وَالْأول صَحِيح وَالثَّانِي بَاطِل بِدَلِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى: {لأغوينهم أَجْمَعِينَ} لِأَن إغواء الشَّيْطَان لَهُم لَيْسَ فِي وَقت وَاحِد فَدلَّ على أَن {أَجْمَعِينَ} لَا تعرض فِيهِ لِاتِّحَاد بِالْوَقْتِ وَإِنَّمَا مَعْنَاهُ كمعنى كل سَوَاء وَهُوَ قَول جُمْهُور النَّحْوِيين وَإِنَّمَا ذكر فِي الْآيَة تَأْكِيدًا على تَأْكِيد كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: {فمهل الْكَافرين أمهلهم رويدا}" ا.هـ
والله أعلم
______________________________  _


[الفصل الثاني]
[جبريل مع إبراهيم-عليهما السلام-]نزل جبريل مع ميكائيل وإسرافيل - عليهم السلام - لبشارة إبراهيم الخليل بإسحاق ويعقوب - عليهم السلام - ( انظر ماسيأتي عند ذكر ميكائيل -عليه السلام -)
واعلم أن أكثر ما وقفت عليه من الأخبار في شأن جبريل وإبراهيم - عليهما السلام- إنما هو من الضعيف والإسرائيليات التي يتوقف فيها فلذا رأيت ألا أطيل بذكرها.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[الفصل الثالث]
[جبريل مع لوط عليهما السلام]
قال المفسرون: لما خرج جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل - عليهم السلام - من عند إبراهيم الخليل - عليه السلام - توجهوا إلي قرية سدوم من أرض غور زغر، في صور شبان حسان؛ 
- اختبارا من الله -تعالي- لقوم لوط، 
- وإقامة للحجة عليهم فطلبوا من لوط - عليه السلام - أن يضيفهم، فخشي إن لم يضيفهم أن يأخذهم قومه، وهم قوم سوء فاسقين: {وَلَمَّا جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا لُوطًا سِيءَ بِهِمْ وَضَاقَ بِهِمْ ذَرْعًا وَقَالَ هَذَا يَوْمٌ عَصِيبٌ} [هود:77] أي هذا يوم بلاؤه شديد؛ وذلك لما يعلم من مدافعته عنهم؛ وذلك أن قومه قد اشترطوا عليه ألا يضيف أحدا. 
وانطلق لوط - عليه السلام - مع الملائكة الكرام، وهو يحسبهم بشرا، فجعل يعرض لهم في الكلام؛ لعلهم ينصرفون عن هذه القرية وينزلون في غيرها. 
فقال لهم: والله يا هؤلاء، ما أعلم علي وجه الأرض أهل بيت أخبث من هؤلاء. 
ثم مشي قليلا، وأعاد عليهم ذلك، حتي كرره أربع مرات. 
فخرجت امرأة لوط، فأخبرت قومها أن في بيت لوط رجالا لم يُرَ أجمل منهم؛ فجاءه قومه يهرعون إليه، يريدون أن يأخذوا ضيفه، فأرشدهم إلي غشيان نسائهم: {قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ هَؤُلَاءِ بَنَاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُمْ} [هود:78] فالنبي للأمة بمنزلة الوالد، كما قال تعالي: {النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ} [الأحزاب:6] 
وجعل لوط - عليه السلام - يمانع قومه الدخول، ويدافعهم، والباب مغلق وهم يحاولون فتحه، وولوجه، وهو يَعِظُهُم، وينهاهم من وراء الباب: {فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُخْزُونِ فِي ضَيْفِي أَلَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلٌ رَشِيدٌ } [هود:78] وهذه شهادة عليهم بأنه ليس فيهم رجل فيه خير، بل جميعهم سفهاء وكان هذا من جملة ما أراد الملائكة أن يسمعوه منه قبل أن يسألوه عنه. 
فلما ضاق الأمر، وعسر الحال، قال: {لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آَوِي إِلَى رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ} [هود:80] أي: لأحللت بكم النكال، فقالت الملائكة: {يَا لُوطُ إِنَّا رُسُلُ رَبِّكَ لَنْ يَصِلُوا إِلَيْكَ} [هود:81] 
فخرج جبريل - عليه السلام - فضرب وجوههم بطرف جناحه؛ فطمست أعينهم حتي قيل إنها غارت بالكلية: {وَلَقَدْ رَاوَدُوهُ عَنْ ضَيْفِهِ فَطَمَسْنَا أَعْيُنَهُمْ فَذُوقُوا عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ} [القمر:37] ولم يبق لأعينهم محل، ولا عين، ولا أثر. 
فرجعوا يتحسسون مع الحيطان، ويتوعدون رسول الرحمن، ويقولون: إذا كان من الغد، كان لنا وله شأن. 
فأمرت الملائكة لوطًا - عليه السلام - أن يسري هو وأهله من آخر الليل: {وَلَا يَلْتَفِتْ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ} [هود:81] عند سماع صوت العذاب إذا حل بقومه، وأمروه أن يكون سيره في آخرهم كالساقة لهم، وقالوا له مبشرين بهلاك هؤلاء البغاة العتاة الملعونين: {إِنَّ مَوْعِدَهُمُ الصُّبْحُ أَلَيْسَ الصُّبْحُ بِقَرِيبٍ} [هود:81] 
فلما خرج لوط - عليه السلام - بأهله وهم ابنتاه فقط، لم يتبعه منهم رجل واحد 
فلما أشرقت الشمس نزل بهم العذاب؛ 
- فاقتلع جبريل - عليه السلام - مدائن قوم لوط بطرف جناحه من قرارهن، 
- ورفعها بمن فيها من الناس وما معهم من الحيوانات، وما يتبع تلك المدن من الأرض، والأماكن، وغير ذلك فرفع الجميع حتي بلغ بهن عنان السماء حتي سمعت الملائكة أصوات ديكتهم، ونباح كلابهم، 
- ثم قلبها عليهم فجعل عاليها سافلها: {فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ} [الحجر:74] والسجيل: هو الصلب الشديد القوي، 
وأما منضود فمعناه: يتبع بعضها بعضا في نزولها من السماء: {فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ مَنْضُودٍ} [هود:82] 


هذا، وقد رويت في قصة جبريل - عليه السلام - مع قوم لوط آثار كثيرة، نذكر إحداها اكتفاءاً بما ذكرناه من سرد القصة، فعن مجاهد - رحمه الله تعالى - في قوله تعالي: {وَالْمُؤْتَفِك

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[الفصل الرابع]
[جبريل-عليه السلام- مع قوم يس]
وهم أصحاب القرية الذين ذكرهم الله - تعالي - في قوله: {وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلًا أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ اثْنَيْنِ فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ  قَالُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا وَمَا أَنْزَلَ الرَّحْمَنُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَكْذِبُونَ  قَالُوا رَبُّنَا يَعْلَمُ إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ لَمُرْسَلُونَ وَمَا عَلَيْنَا إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ قَالُوا إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُ  مْ وَلَيَمَسَّنَّك  ُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  قَالُوا طَائِرُكُمْ مَعَكُمْ أَئِنْ ذُكِّرْتُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ اتَّبِعُوا مَنْ لَا يَسْأَلُكُمْ أَجْرًا وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ وَمَا لِيَ لَا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ أَأَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آَلِهَةً إِنْ يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَنُ بِضُرٍّ لَا تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَا يُنْقِذُونِ إِنِّي إِذًا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ إِنِّي آَمَنْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَاسْمَعُونِ قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ}  [يس:13-29] 
فأهل هذه القرية كذبوا الرسولين اللذين أرسلهما الله - عز وجل - إليهم 
ثم الرسول الثالث 
وقتلوا الرجل الذي جاءهم ناصحا من أقصي المدينة 
فلما فعلوا ذلك لم ينزل الله – تعالي - عليهم جندا من السماء للانتقام منهم {وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ} يعني: وما كنا نحتاج في الانتقام إلي هذا حين كذبوا رسلنا وقتلوا ولينا 
{إِنْ كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ} فبعث الله-عز وجل- جبريلَ - عليه السلام - إليهم فأخذ بعضادتي الباب الذي لبلدهم ثم صاح بهم صيحة واحدة أخمدت أصواتهم، وسكنت حركاتهم، ولم يبق منهم عين تطرف.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله مولانا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> وفقكم الله مولانا


وإياكم شيخنا الكريم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[الفصل الخامس]
[جبريل الأمين مع موسي الكليم عليهما السلام ]
جبريل وهلاك فرعون :
لما خرج موسي ومن معه هربا من فرعون وجنوده اتبعهم فرعون وجنوده ولم يتخلف عنه أحد ممن له دولة وسلطان في سائر مملكته فلحقوهم عند شروق الشمس {فَأَتْبَعُوهُم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

إشكال وجوابه:
اعترض الفخر الرازي على هذا الحديث فقال: هل يصح أن جبريل أخذ يملأ فمه بالطين لئلا يتوب غضباً عليه ؟ 
والجواب الأقرب: أنه لا يصح لأن في تلك الحالة إما أن يقال: التكليف هل كان ثابتاً أم لا ؟ فإن كان ثابتاً فلا يجوز لجبريل أن يمنعه من التوبة، بل يجب عليه أن يعينه على التوبة، وعلى كل طاعة. وإن كان التكليف زائلاً عن فرعون في ذلك الوقت، فحينئذ لا يبقى لهذا الذي نسب إلى جبريل فائدة. 
وأيضاً، لو منعه من التوبة لكان قد رضي ببقائه على الكفر، والرضا بالكفر كفر. 
وأيضاً، فكيف يليق بجلال الله أن يأمر جبريل بأن يمنعه من الإيمان؟
ولو قيل: إن جبريل فعل ذلك من عند نفسه لا بأمر الله فهذا يبطله قول جبريل: وما نتنزل إلا بأمر ربك. 
فهذا وجه الإشكال الذي أورده الفخر الرازي على هذا الحديث في كلام أكثر من هذا.
 وقد أجاب الخازن فى تفسيره على هذا الاعتراض بما لا مزيد عليه؛ فرأيت نقله بنصه لأهميته.
 قال: والجواب عن هذا الاعتراض أن الحديث قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا اعتراض عليه لأحد.
وأما قول الإمام: إن التكليف هل كان ثابتاً في تلك الحالة أم لا ؟ فإن كان ثابتاً لم يجز لجبريل أن يمنعه من التوبة. فإن هذا القول لا يستقيم على أصل المثبتين للقدر القائلين بخلق الأفعال لله، وأن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء. 
وهذا قول أهل السنة المثبتين للقدر، فإنهم يقولون: إن الله يحول بين الكافر والإيمان، ويدل على ذلك قوله تعالى: {واعلموا أن الله يحول بين المرء وقلبه} وقوله تعالى: {وقالوا قلوبنا غلف بل طبع الله عليها بكفرهم} وقال تعالى: {ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة} فأخبر الله سبحانه وتعالى أنه قَلَّب أفئدتهم؛ مثل تَرْكِهِمُ الإيمان به أول مرة. 
وهكذا فَعَلَ بفرعون: مَنَعَهُ من الإيمان عند الموت جزاء على تركه الإيمان أولاً. 
فَدَسُّ الطين في فم فرعون، من جنس الطبع والختم على القلب ومنع الإيمان وصون الكافر عنه وذلك جزاء على كفره السابق. وهذا قول طائفة من المثبتين للقدر القائلين بخلق الأفعال لله.
ومن المنكرين لخلق الأفعال من اعترف -أيضاً- أن الله  -سبحانه وتعالى- يفعل هذا عقوبة للعبد على كفره السابق؛ فيحسن منه أن يضله ويطبع على قلبه ويمنعه من الإيمان.


فأما قصة جبريل عليه السلام مع فرعون فإنها من هذا الباب فإن غاية ما يقال فيه: إن الله سبحانه وتعالى منع فرعون من الإيمان وحال بينه وبينه عقوبة له على كفره السابق وَرَدِّهِ للإيمان لَمَّا جاءه.
وأما فِعْلُ جبريل من دس الطين في فيه فإنما فعل ذلك بأمر الله لا من تلقاء نفسه.


فأما قول الإمام: لم يجز لجبريل أن يمنعه من التوبة بل يجب عليه أن يعينه عليها وعلى كل طاعة. 
هذا إذا كان تكليف جبريل كتكليفنا يجب عليه ما يجب علينا.
وأما إذا كان جبريل إنما يفعل ما أمره الله به والله - سبحانه وتعالى - هو الذي منع فرعون من الإيمان وجبريل منفذ لأمر الله فكيف لا يجوز له منعُ مَنْ مَنَعَهُ اللهُ من التوبة؟! وكيف يجب عليه إعانة من لم يُعِنْهُ اللهُ؟! بل قد حكم عليه وأخبر عنه أنه لا يؤمن حتى يرى العذاب الأليم حين لا ينفعه الإيمان. 
وقد يقال: إن جبريل عليه السلام إما أن يتصرف بأمر الله فلا يفعل إلا ما أمر الله به، وإما أن يفعل ما يشاء من تلقاء نفسه لا بأمر الله. وعلى هذين التقديرين فلا يجب عليه إعانة فرعون على التوبة، ولا يحرم عليه منعه منها؛ لأنه إنما يجب عليه فعل ما أُمِر به، ويحرم عليه فعل ما نهي عنه. والله - سبحانه وتعالى - لم يخبر أنه أمره بإعانة فرعون، ولا حرم عليه منعه من التوبة وليست الملائكة مكلفين كتكليفنا.


وقوله: وإن كان التكليف زائلاً عن فرعون في ذلك الوقت فحينئذ لا يبقى هذا الذي نسب إلى جبريل فائدة. 
فجوابه أن يقال: إن للناس في تعليل أفعال الله قولين: 
أحدهما- أن أفعاله لا تعلل. وعلى هذا التقدير فلا يرد هذا السؤال أصلاً وقد زال الإشكال. 
والقول الثاني- إن أفعاله تبارك وتعالى لها غاية بحسب المصالح لأجلها فَعَلها. 
وكذا أوامره ونواهيه لها غاية محمودة محبوبة لأجلها أمر بها ونهى عنها. 
وعلى هذا التقدير قد يقال: لما قال فرعون: آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل، وقد علم جبريل أنه ممن حقت عليه كلمة العذاب، وأن إيمانه لا ينفعه، دس الطين في فيه؛ لتحقق معاينته للموت؛ فلا تكون تلك الكلمة نافعة له. 
وأنه وإن كان قالها في وقت لا ينفعه؛ فدس الطين في فيه تحقيقاً لهذا المنع. 
والفائدة فيه تعجيل ما قد قضي عليه، وسد الباب عنه سداً محكماً بحيث لا يبقى للرحمة فيه منفذ، ولا يبقى من عمره زمن يتسع للإيمان؛ فإن موسى عليه السلام لما دعا ربه بأن فرعون لا يؤمن حتى يرى العذاب الأليم، والإيمان عند رؤية العذاب غير نافع، أجاب الله دعاءه.
فلما قال فرعون تلك الكلمة عند معاينة الغرق استعجل جبريل فدس الطين في فيه؛ لييأس من الحياة ولا تنفعه تلك الكلمة وتحقق إجابة الدعوة التي وعد الله موسى بقوله قد أجيبت دعوتكما، فيكون سعي جبريل في تكميل ما سبق في حكم الله أنه يفعله، فيكون سعي جبريل في مرضاة الله - سبحانه وتعالى - منفذاً لما أمره به وقدره وقضاه على فرعون .


وأما قوله: لو منعه من التوبة لكان قد رضي ببقائه على الكفر والرضا بالكفر كفر. فجوابه ما تقدم من أن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء، وجبريل إنما يتصرف بأمر الله ولا يفعل إلا ما أمره الله به، وإذا كان جبريل قد فعل ما أمره الله به ونفذه فإنما رضي بالأمر لا بالمأمور به، فأي كفر يكون هنا؟! 
وأيضاً فإن الرضا بالكفر إنما يكون كفراً في حقنا؛ لأنا مأمورون بإزالته بحسب الإمكان، فإذا أقررنا الكافر على كفره ورضينا به كان كفراً في حقنا لمخالفتنا ما أمرنا به. وأما من ليس مأموراً كأمرنا، ولا مكلفاً كتكليفنا، بل يفعل ما يأمره به ربه، فإنه إذا نفذ ما أمره به لم يكن راضياً بالكفر، ولا يكون كفراً في حقه. 
وعلى هذا التقدير؛ فإن جبريل لما دس الطين في فِيِّ فرعون كان ساخطاً لكفره غير راض به 
والله - سبحانه وتعالى - خالق أفعال العباد خيرها وشرها وهو غير راض بالكفر، فغاية أمر جبريل مع فرعون أن يكون منفذاً لقضاء الله وقدره في فرعون من الكفر، وهو ساخط له غير راض به. 


وقوله: كيف يليق بجلال الله أن يأمر جبريل بأن يمنعه من الإيمان؟ 
فجوابه: أن الله يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد لا يسأل عما يفعل.


 وأما قوله: وإن قيل: إن جبريل إنما فعل ذلك من عند نفسه لا بأمر الله. 
فجوابه: أنه إنما فعل ذلك بأمر الله منفذاً لأمر الله والله أعلم بمراده وأسرار كتابه .[1]

______________________
[1] تفسير الخازن المسمى " لباب التأويل فى معانى التنزيل" 3/423 (يراجع رقم الجزء والصفحة) والخازن هو: أبو الحسن على بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر الشيحى .

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

**   جبريل – عليه السلام – وخبر السامرى :
قال تعالى: -: {وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى قَالَ هُمْ أُولَاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي وَعَجِلْتُ إِلَيْكَ رَبِّ لِتَرْضَى قَالَ فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ أَمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ يَحِلَّ عَلَيْكُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَارًا مِنْ زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا وَلَقَدْ قَالَ لَهُمْ هَارُونُ مِنْ قَبْلُ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنْتُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي قَالُوا لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى قَالَ يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَنْ تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ فَنَبَذْتُهَا وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَنْ تُخْلَفَهُ وَانْظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا} [طه:83-98]
لما ذهب موسى - عليه السلام - إلى ميقات ربه - عز وجل - عمد رجل من جيران بنى إسرائيل يقال له هارون السامرى  فأخذ ما كانوا استعاروه من الحلى فصاغ منه عجلا لأنه كان من قوم يعبدون البقر وألقى فى هذا العجل قبضة من التراب كان أخذها من أثر فرس جبريل – عليه السلام- حين رآه يوم أغرق الله فرعون فلما ألقاها فيه خار كما يخور العجل الحقيقى – زعموا - وزعم بعضهم أنه صار عجلا حقيقيا. وقيل: بل كانت الريح إذا دخلت من دبره خرجت من فيه فيخور كما تخور البقرة فيرقصون حوله ويفرحون فقالوا: {هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ} أى فنسى موسى ربه عندنا فذهب يطلبه هناك تعالى الله عما يقولون علوا كبيراَ. فلما رجع موسى إلى قومه وعلم ما فعل السامرى {قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ} أى ما حملك على ماصنعت {قَالَ بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ} أى رأيت جبريل –عليه السلام- راكبا فرسا {فَقَبَضْتُ قَبْضَةً مِنْ أَثَرِ الرَّسُولِ} أى من أثر فرس جبريل. وذكر بعضهم أنه رآه وكلما وطئت فرسه بحوافرها على موضع اخضرَّ وأعشب فأخذ من أثر حافرها فلما ألقاه فى هذا العجل المصنوع من الذهب كان من أمره ما كان. والله أعلم. 


  ومما ورد فى ذلك:
عن مجاهد فى قوله: {بِاتِّخَاذِكُم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[الفصل السادس]
[جبريل مع شمويل النبى –عليهما السلام]ذكر المفسرون: أنه لما غلبت العمالقة من أرض غزة وعسقلان على بنى إسرائيل، وقتلوا منهم خلقا كثيرا، وسبَواْ من أبنائهم جمعاً كثيرا، وانقطعت النبوة من سبط لَاوَى، ولم يبق فيهم إلا امرأة حبلى، جعلت تدعو الله – عز وجل - أن يرزقها ولدًا ذكرا، فولدت غلاما، فسمته أشمويل، ومعناه بالعبرانية: إسماعيل: أي سمع الله دعائي، فلما ترعرع بعثتْه إلى المسجد، وأسلمته إلى رجل صالح فيه يكون عنده؛ ليتعلم من خيره وعبادته، فكان عنده، فلما بلغ أَشُدَّهُ بينما هو ذات ليلة نائم إذا صوتٌ يأتيه من ناحية المسجد فانتبه مذعورا، فظن أن هذا الصوتَ هو صوتُ الشيخ وأنه يدعوه، فسأله: أدعوتنى؟ فكَرِهَ الشيخُ أن يفزعه فقال: نعم، اذهب فنم. فقام. ثم ناداه الثانية، فكذلك، ثم الثالثة، فإذا جبريل- عليه السلام- يدعوه، فقال: إن ربك قد بعثك إلى قومك. فكان من أمره معهم ما قص الله فى كتابه: {أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلَإِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ} [البقرة:246][1].


____________________________
[1] - انظر قصص الأنبياء لابن كثير 351-352، والبداية والنهاية 2/،5 وتفسير القرآن العظيم 1/378، وتفسير البغوى 1/253، وتفسير الخازن 1/235.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[الفصل السابع]
[جبريل- عليه السلام- مع مريم الصِّدِّيقة العذراء البتول]
قال تعالى: {وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انْتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا} إلى قوله: {فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنْسِيًّا} [مريم:16-26]
قالوا: كانت مريم الصديقة لا تخرج من المسجد إلا فى زمن حيضها أو لحاجة ضرورية لابد منها من استقاء ماء أو تحصيل غذاء فبينما هي يوما قد خرجت لبعض شئونها {انتبذت} أي انفردت وحدها شرقي المسجد الأقصى إذ بعث الله إليها الروح الأمين جبريل - عليه السلام - {فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا} فلما رأته {قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَقِيًّا} علمتْ أن التقي ذو نهية: أي ذو عقل ينهاه ويمنعه عن الفاحشة إذا ذُكِّر بالله وهذا هو المشروع في الدفع أن يكون بالأسهل فالأسهل فخوفته بالله - عز وجل - أولاً 
قال: {إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ} أي لست بشراً ولكنني مَلَك بعثني الله إليك {لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَامًا زَكِيًّا} 
فقالت: كيف يكون لي غلام أو يوجد لي ولد: {وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا} 
فأجابها الملَك عن تعجبها من وجود ولد منها والحالة هذه بأن هذا أمر يسير سهل هين على الله - عز وجل - {وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آَيَةً لِلنَّاسِ} على كمال قدرتنا على أنواع الخلق فإنه تعالى خلق آدم -عليه السلام- من غير أب ولا أم، وخلق حواء من ذكر بلا أنثى وخلق عيسى -عليه السلام- من أنثى بلا ذكر وخلق بقية الخلق من ذكر وأنثى 
{وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا} يحتمل أن يكون هذا من تمام كلام جبريل معها أي أن هذا أمر قضاه الله وحتمه وقدره. 
ويحتمل أن يكون قوله: {وَكَانَ أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا} كناية عن نفخ جبريل فيها كما قال تعالى: {وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا} [التحريم:12]
وذكر غير واحد من السلف أن جبريل - عليه السلام - نفخ في جيب درعها فنزلت النفخة إلى فرجها فحملت من فورها. 
ومن زعم أنه نفخ فى فمها أو أن الذى كان يخاطبها هو روح عيسى الذى ولج فيها من فمها فقوله خلاف ما يفهم من سياقات القصة فى محالها من القرآن فإن هذا السياق يدل على أن الذي أرسل إليها ملَك من الملائكة وهو جبريل - عليه السلام - وأنه إنما نفخ فيها 
ولم يواجه الملَكُ الفرجَ بل نفخ في جيبها فنزلت النفخة إلى فرجها كما قال تعالى: {فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا} فدل على أن النفخة ولجت فيه لا فى فمها. 
ولما حملت اضطرها المخاض - وهو الطلق- وألجأها إلى جذع النخلة {قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَذَا وَكُنْتُ نَسْيًا} وفي هذا دليل على جواز تمني الموت عند الفتن. 
وعند ذلك ناداها جبريل - عليه السلام -: {فَنَادَاهَا مِنْ تَحْتِهَا أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا} أى نهرا تشربين منه.[1]
______________________________  ___
[1] انظر قصص الأنبياء/427-431 والبداية والنهاية 1/54-55 وتفسير ابن كثير 5/135 وتفسير البغوى 3/241 وتفسير الخازن 3/241 وانظر سند هذه الرواية عند البيهقى فى الأسماء والصفات/372 من طريق السدى عن أبى مالك وعن أبى صالح عن ابن عباس وعن مرة الهمدانى عن ابن مسعود  . وهذا الإسناد يروى به كثير من الإسرائيليات  . والله أعلم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[الفصل الثامن]
[جبريل-عليه السلام- مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم]
[أ] شق صدر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
اختلفت الروايات فى عدد مرات شق صدره الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم واختلفت أقوال العلماء تبعا لذلك. 
والصحيح أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قد شُقَّ صدره الشريف مرتين:
الأولى: وهو عند حاضنته حليمة السعدية:
وقد ذهب عامة أهل السير إلى أن هذا حدث فى السنة الرابعة أو الخامسة من مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقتضى سياق رواية ابن إسحاق أنه وقع فى السنة الثالثة[1] 
فعن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاه جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يلعب مع الغلمان فأخذه فصرعه فشق عن قلبه فاستخرج القلب فاستخرج منه علقة فقال: هذا حظ الشيطان منك. ثم غسله فى طست من ذهب بماء زمزم ثم لَأَمَهُ[2] ثم أعاده فى مكانه وجاء الغلمان يسعون إلى أمه - يعنى ظئره - فقالوا: إن محمدا قد قتل. فاستقبلوه وهو منتقع اللون. قال أنس: وقد كنت أرى أثر ذلك المخيط فى صدره.[3]
الثانية: عند الإسراء به صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بيت المقدس:
فعن أنس بن مالك قال: كان أبو ذر يحدث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "فرج عن سقف بيتى وأنا بمكة فنزل جبريل ففرج صدرى ثم غسله بماء زمزم ثم جاء بطست من ذهب ممتلئ حكمة وإيمانا فأفرغه فى صدرى ثم أطبقه..."[4] 
وقد ذهب الحافظ ابن حجر إلى حدوث شق صدر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرات: مرة منها عند الطفولة، والثانية عند البعثة، والثالثة عند الإسراء.
 أما الأولى والثالثة فلا خلاف فيهما 
وأما الثانية فليس عليها دليل صحيح إلا ما روي من حديث أنس بن مالك من رواية شريك عنه وقد أنكر العلماء على شريك هذه الرواية وخصوصا قوله: "قبل أن يوحى إليه".[5]
تنبيه :
     قوله: " ثم غسله فى طست من ذهب بماء زمزم ثم لأمه " ليس فيه ما يوهم جواز استعمال إناء الذهب لنا فإن هذا فعل الملائكة واستعمالهم وليس بلازم أن يكون حكمهم حكمنا ولأنه كان أول الأمر قبل تحريم النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أوانى الذهب والفضة.[6] 
______________________________
[1] انظر الرحيق المختوم /43
[2]  لأمه: ويقال لاءمه أى ضم بعضه إلى بعض.
[3] صحيح: رواه مسلم (162)
[4] صحيح: رواه البخارى (3342،1636،394) ومسلم (163)
[5] انظر الصحيح من الإسراء لعمرو عبد المنعم سليم/47
وقال البيهقى فى الأسماء والصفات/437: وقد ذكر شريك بن عبد الله بن أبى نمر فى روايته هذه ما يستدل به على أنه لم يحفظ الحديث كما ينبغى له من نسيانه ما حفظ غيره ومن مخالفته فى مقامات الأنبياء الذين رآهم فى السماء مَنْ هو أحفظ منه وقال فى آخر الحديث: "فاستيقظ وهو فى المسجد" ومعراج النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم كان رؤية عين وإنما شَقٌَ صدره كان وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم بين النائم واليقظان ثم إن هذه القصة بطولها إنما هى حكاية حكاها شريك عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه من تلقاء نفسه لم يعزها إلى رسول الله صلى الله علسه وسلم ولا رواها عنه ولا أضافها إلى قوله. 
وقد خالفه فيما تفرد به منها عبدُ الله بن مسعود وعائشة وأبو هريرة رضي الله عنهم وهم أحفظ وأكبر وأكثر. 
[6] مسلم بشرح النووى 2/175

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> [CENTER]
> [أ] شق صدر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
> اختلفت الروايات فى عدد مرات شق صدره الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم واختلفت أقوال العلماء تبعا لذلك. 
> والصحيح أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قد شُقَّ صدره الشريف مرتين:


جزاك الله خيرًا
وللفائدة:
*شق صدره- صلى الله عليه وسلم -
**هَـل شُق صَدرُ النبي صلّى الله عليهِ وسلّم أربع مرّات !
**من فضلكم دلناعلي التفصيل عن شق صدرالنبي صلي الله غليه وسلم*

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ب] رؤية النبىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريلَ - عليه السلام -:
   الثابت أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ير جبريل - عليه السلام - على صورته التى خلق عليها غير مرتين. 
فعن مسروق قال: كنت متكئا عند عائشة فقالت: يا أبا عائشة[1] ثلاث من تكلم بواحدة منهن فقد أعظم على الله الفِرْيَة.
 قلت: ما هن؟
 قالت: من زعم أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى ربه فقد أعظم على الله الفرية. 
قال: وكنت متكئا فجلست فقلت: يا أم المؤمنين أنظرينى[2] ولا تعجلينى ألم يقل الله عز وجل: {وَلَقَدْ رَآَهُ بِالْأُفُقِ الْمُبِينِ} [التكوير:23]، {وَلَقَدْ رَآَهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى} [النجم:13]؟
فقالت: أنا أول هذه الأمة سأل عن ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: « إنما هو جبريل لم أره على صورته التى خلق عليها غير هاتين المرتين رأيته منهبطا من السماء سادا عظم خلقه ما بين السماء إلى الأرض ». 
فقالت: أولم تسمع أن الله يقول: {لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ} [الأنعام:103]؟
 أولم تسمع أن الله يقول: {وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِنْ وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ} [الشورى:51]؟
قالت: ومن زعم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتم شيئا من كتاب الله فقد أعظم على الله الفرية والله يقول: {يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ} [المائدة:67] 
قالت: ومن زعم أنه يخبر بما يكون فى غد فقد أعظم على الله الفرية والله يقول: {قُلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ} [النمل:65][3]
وقال الإمام البيهقى فى الدلائل: قلت: فالمرة الأولى التى رآه هى المذكورة فيما كتبنا من سورة النجم وقد روينا أنها نزلت بعدما هاجر عثمان بن عفان وعثمان بن مظعون وأصحابهما إلى أرض الحبشة فى الهجرة الأولى فلما قرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الصلاة وسجد وسجد المسلمون والمشركون وبلغهم الخبر رجعوا ثم هاجروا الهجرة الثانية مع جعفر بن أبى طالب وذلك كان قبل المسرى بسنتين.
 ثم رآه فى المرة الثانية ليلة أسرى به عند سدرة المنتهى فى صورته التى هى وهو قول الله عز وجل: {وَلَقَدْ رَآَهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آَيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى} [النجم:13-18] 
ويحتمل أن السورة نزلت فى الوقت الذى هو مشهور عند أهل المغازى غير هذه الآيات ثم نزلت هذه الآيات فى رؤيته إياه نزلة أخرى بعد المسرى فألحقت بالسورة والله أعلم.[4]
قلت: هذا ما دلت عليه الأحاديث الصحيحة من أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى جبريل - عليه السلام - مرتين لكن وقع فى رواية عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى فى منامه جبريل بأجياد[5] ولكنه من رواية ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف عن أبى الأسود. 
قال الحافظ: وبيَّن أحمد فى حديث ابن مسعود أن الأولى كانت عند سؤاله إياه أن يريه صورته التى خلق عليها والثانية عند المعراج. وللترمذى من طريق مسروق عن عائشة: لم ير محمد جبريل فى صورته إلا مرتين:مرة عند سدرة المنتهى، ومرة فى أجياد".[6] وهذا يقوى رواية ابن لهيعة وتكون هذه المرة غير المرتين المذكورتين وإنما لم يضمها إليهما لاحتمال ألا يكون رآه فيها على تمام صورته. والعلم عند الله.[7]
______________________________


[1] أبو عائشة: هى كنية الإمام مسروق المتوفى سنة ثلاث وستين.سُمٍّى "مسروقا"لأنه سرقه إنسان فى صغره ثم وُجِد.
[2] أنظرينى : الإنظار هو التأخير والإمهال
[3] صحيح: رواه البخارى (4855) ومسلم (177) وهو لفظه
[4] دلائل النبوة للبيهقى 2/120-121
[5] أجياد : مكان مشهور بأسفل مكة قريب من الحرم.
[6] ضعيف: رواه الترمذى (3278) من طريق مجالد بن سعيد وليس بالقوى وقد تغير بأخرة
[7] فتح البارى 10/30-31 وقصة أجياد هذه ذكرها الحافظ ابن كثير فى التفسير 7/287 من طريق ابن لهيعة وهو ضعيف كما تقدم وعزاها لابن جرير وابن أبى حاتم.قلت: وروى نحوها أيضا ابن سعد فى الطبقات 1/93 من طريق محمد بن عمر الواقدى وهو متروك ورواها بنحوها أيضا أبو نعيم فى الدلائل(165) بإسناد ضعيف. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاك مثله

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ج] الوحي :(أولا)  معنى الوحي :

قال الإمام أبو نعيم الحافظ: ومعنى الوحي: من الوحا وهو العجلة فلما كان الرسول متعجلا لِمَا يفهم قيل لذلك التفهم وحي[1]
          وقال الإمام البيهقي: والوحي ما يوحي الله به إلى النبي من أنبيائه فيُثْبِت الله – تعالى - ما أراد من وحيه فى قلب النبي فيتكلم به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويبينه، وهو كلام الله ووحيه، ومنه ما يكون بين الله ورسله لا يكلم به أحدٌ من الأنبياء أحدًا من الناس ولكنه سرُّ غيبٍ بين الله ورسله، ومنه ما يتكلم به الأنبياء ولا يكتبونه لأحد ولا يأمرون بكتابته ولكنهم يحدثون به الناس حديثاً ويبينون لهم أن الله - تعالى - أمرهم أن يبينوه للناس ويبلغوهم، ومن الوحي ما يرسل الله به من يشاء فيوحون به وحيا فى قلوب من يشاء من رسله.[2]
__________________________
[1] دلائل النبوة لأبى نعيم 1/34
[2] الأسماء والصفات /226

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

(ثانيا) بدء نزول الوحي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
          وأما نزول جبريل - عليه السلام - بآيات من القرآن على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه كان يوم الاثنين لإحدي وعشرين ليلة مضت من شهر رمضان.
 وكان نزوله ليلا 
ويوافق 10 أغسطس سنة 610 م 
وكان عمره صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ ذاك بالضبط أربعين سنة قمرية وستة أشهر و12 يوما.[1]
عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قالت أول ما بدىء به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي الرؤيا الصالحة في النوم
 فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح
 ثم حبب إليه الخلاء وكان يخلو بغار حراء فيتحنث فيه -وهو التعبد[2] الليالي ذوات العدد- قبل أن ينزع إلى أهله ويتزود لذلك 
ثم يرجع إلى خديجة فيتزود لمثلها 
حتى جاءه الحق وهو في غار حراء 
فجاءه الملك فقال: اقرأ، قال: " ما أنا بقارئ " 
قال: "فأخذني فغطني[3] حتى بلغ مني الجهد ثم أرسلني فقال: اقرأ، قلت ما أنا بقارىء.
 فأخذني فغطني الثانية حتى بلغ مني الجهد ثم أرسلني فقال: اقرأ، فقلت: ما أنا بقارىء
 فأخذني فغطني الثالثة ثم أرسلني فقال: {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ خَلَقَ الإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ} [العلق:1-3] 
فرجع بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرجف فؤاده
 فدخل على خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها فقال: "زملوني زملوني" فزملوه[4] حتى ذهب عنه الرَّوْع[5] 
فقال لخديجة وأخبرها الخبر: "لقد خشيت على نفسي" 
فقالت خديجة: كلا والله ما يخزيك الله أبدا: إنك لتصل الرحم وتحمل الكَّلَّ[6] وتَكْسِبُ المعدوم[7] وتقري الضيف وتعين على نوائب الحق 
فانطلقت به خديجة حتى أتت به ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى ابن عم خديجة -وكان امرءًا تنصر في الجاهلية وكان يكتب الكتاب العبراني فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب، وكان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي- 
فقالت له خديجة: يا ابن عم اسمع من ابن أخيك. 
فقال له ورقة: يا ابن أخي ماذا ترى ؟ 
فأخبره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خبر ما رأى 
فقال له ورقة: هذا الناموس الذي نزَّل الله على موسى يا ليتني فيها جذعا[8] ليتني أكون حيا إذ يخرجك قومك
 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أومخرجي هم". 
قال: نعم، لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودي وإن يدركني يومك[9] أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا.[10] 
ثم لم ينشب[11] ورقة أن تُوُفِّي وفتر الوحي.[12]


____________________________
[1] الرحيق المختوم /50
[2] قوله: "وهو التعبد" مدرج فى الخبر وهو من تفسيرالزهرى كما جزم به الطيبى (فتح الباري 1 /31  ت. عبد القادر شيبة الحمد)
[3] غطنى: وفى رواية: غتني كأنه أراد ضمنى وعصرنى، والغط حبس النفَس ومنه غطه فى الماء أو أراد غمنى ومنه الخنق ولأبى داود الطيالسى فى مسنده بسند حسن: فأخذ بحلقى. (فتح البارى1/31)
[4] زملوه : أى لفوه
[5] الرَّوْع : بالفتح: الفزع
[6] الكلَّ : هو من لا يستقل بأمره
[7] الكسب : هو الاستفادة فكأنها قالت إذا رغب غيرك أن يستفيد مالاً موجوداً  رغبت أنت أن تستفيد رجلا عاجزا فتعاونه . 
[8] جذع: الجذع: هو الصغير من البهائم كأنه تمنى أن يكون عند ظهور الدعاء إلى الإسلام شابا ليكون أمكن لنصره وبهذا يتبين سر وصفه بكونه شيخا كبيرا قد عمى
[9] يومك: أى يوم إخراجك
[10] مؤزرا: أى قويا
[11] لم ينشب: أى لم يلبث
[12] صحيح: رواه البخارى (3،6982،4957،4956،4955،49  53،3392) ومسلم (160)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

(ثالثا) فترة الوحي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
قال الحافظ: وفتور الوحي عبارة عن تأخره مدة من الزمان وكان ذلك ليذهب ما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم وجده من الروع وليحصل له التشوق إلى العودة... وليس المراد بفترة الوحي عدم مجيء جبريل إليه بل تأخر نزول القرآن فقط. 
ورجح الشيخ صفي الرحمن المباركفوري أن مدة فترة الوحي كانت أياما قال: وهذا الذى يترجح بعد إدارة النظر فى جميع الجوانب وأما ما اشتهر أنها دامت طيلة ثلاث سنين أو سنتين ونصف فلا يصح بحال.[1]


*[تنبيه]:*
          زعموا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فتر عنه الوحي حزن حزنا شديدا حتى كاد يلقى نفسه من رؤوس الجبال ...
فروى أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لما نزل عليه الوحي بـ (حراء)؛ مكث أياماً لا يرى جبريل، فحزن حزناً شديداً، حتى كان يغدو إلى ثبير مرة، وإلى حراء مرة، يريد أن يلقي نفسه منه، فبينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك عامداً لبعض تلك الجبال؛ إلى أن سمع صوتاً من السماء، فوقف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صعقاً للصوت، ثم رفع رأسه فإذا جبريل على كرسي بين السماء والأرض متربعاً عليه يقول: يا محمد! أنت رسول الله حقاً، وأنا جبريل. 
قال: فانصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد أقر الله عينه، وربط جأشه. ثم تتابع الوحي بعد وحمي )[2]
وقد فَصَّل القولَ فيه العلامةُ الألبانى - رحمه الله تعالى - فى السلسلة الضعيفة ثم قال: وجملة القول أن الحديث ضعيف إسنادا، منكر متنا، لا يطمئن القلب المؤمن لتصديق هؤلاء الضعفاء فيما نسبوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الهم بقتل نفسه بالتردي من الجبل وهو القائل فيما صح عنه : "من تردى من جبل فقتل نفسه فهو فى نار جهنم يتردى فيها خالدا مخلدا فيها أبدا" متفق عليه "الترغيب" (3/205) لا سيما وأولئك الضعفاء قد خالفوا الثقات الذين أرسلوه.[3] 

_______________________
[1] فتح البارى 1/36 والرحيق المختوم /52
[2] باطل: أخرجه ابن سعد فى الطبقات (1/196) عن ابن عباس وفيه محمد بن عمر الواقدى وهو متروك ومتهم بالوضع وفيه أيضا إبراهيم بن محمد بن أبى موسى وهو متروك كالواقدى أو أشد  انظر السلسلة الضعيفة (4858) 
[3] السلسلة الضعيفة (450- 458) وانظر له  - أيضا - " دفاع عن الحديث النبوى والسيرة " / 50

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

(رابعا) نزول جبريل بالوحي مرة ثانية:
فعن الأَوْزَاعِىُّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ يَحْيَى يَقُولُ سَأَلْتُ أَبَا سَلَمَةَ أَىُّ الْقُرْآنِ أُنْزِلَ قَبْلُ ؟ قَالَ: {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ} [المدثر:1] فَقُلْتُ: أَوِ {اقْرَأْ} [العلق:1] فَقَالَ سَأَلْتُ جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ: أَىُّ الْقُرْآنِ أُنْزِلَ قَبْلُ ؟ قَالَ: {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ} [المدثر:1] فَقُلْتُ أَوِ {اقْرَأْ} [العلق:1] قَالَ جَابِرٌ أُحَدِّثُكُمْ مَا حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ «جَاوَرْتُ بِحِرَاءٍ شَهْرًا فَلَمَّا قَضَيْتُ جِوَارِى نَزَلْتُ فَاسْتَبْطَنْتُ بَطْنَ الْوَادِى فَنُودِيتُ فَنَظَرْتُ أَمَامِى وَخَلْفِى وَعَنْ يَمِينِى وَعَنْ شِمَالِى فَلَمْ أَرَ أَحَدًا ثُمَّ نُودِيتُ فَنَظَرْتُ فَلَمْ أَرَ أَحَدًا ثُمَّ نُودِيتُ فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِى فَإِذَا هُوَ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ فِى الْهَوَاءِ - يَعْنِى جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ - فَأَخَذَتْنِى رَجْفَةٌ شَدِيدَةٌ فَأَتَيْتُ خَدِيجَةَ فَقُلْتُ دَثِّرُونِى. فَدَثَّرُونِى فَصَبُّوا عَلَىَّ مَاءً فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ قُمْ فَأَنْذِرْ وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ} [المدثر:1-4] ».[1]
 فهذا الحديث يدل على أن أول ما نزل من القرآن هو المدثر 
والجمهور على خلاف ذلك وهو أن أول القرآن نزولا العلق.


فعن جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الأَنْصَارِىَّ - وَكَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يُحَدِّثُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ فَتْرَةِ الوحي - قَالَ فِى حَدِيثِهِ: 
«فَبَيْنَا أَنَا أَمْشِى سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِى فَإِذَا الْمَلَكُ الَّذِى جَاءَنِى بِحِرَاءٍ جَالِسًا عَلَى كُرْسِىٍّ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ» قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم «فَجُئِثْتُ مِنْهُ فَرَقًا فَرَجَعْتُ فَقُلْتُ زَمِّلُونِى زَمِّلُونِى. فَدَثَّرُونِى فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى: {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ قُمْ فَأَنْذِرْ وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ وَالرُّجْزَ فَاهْجُرْ} [المدثر:1-5] وَهِىَ الأَوْثَانُ قَالَ ثُمَّ تَتَابَعَ الْوَحْىُ.[2]


 قال ابن كثير: وهذا السياق هو المحفوظ وهو يقتضى أنه قد نزل عليه الوحي قبل هذا لقوله: "فإذا الملك الذى جاءنى بحراء" وهو جبريل حين أتاه بقوله: {اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ عَلَّمَ الْإِنْسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ} [العلق:1-5] ثم إنه حصل بعد هذا فترة ثم نزل الملك بعد هذا. 
ووجه الجمع أن أول شئ نزل بعد فترة الوحي هذه السورة.[3]

____________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (4، 3238، 4922، 4923، 4924، 4925، 4926، 4954، 6214) ومسلم (161) وهو لفظه
[2] صحيح: وهو مكرر ما قبله
[3] تفسير ابن كثير: 8/149

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

(خامسا): كيفية مجئ الوحي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
وأما مجئ الوحي؛ أعنى جبريل عليه السلام، إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالوحي فله طرق مختلفة ترجع فى مجموعها إلى ما يأتى:
(أ) مجيئه فى مثل صلصلة الجرس:
فعن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها أن الحارث بن هشام رضي الله عنه سأل رسول الله فقال يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كيف يأتيك الوحي ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أحيانا يأتيني مثل صلصلة الجرس وهو أشده عليّ فيفصم عني وقد وعيت عنه ما قال وأحيانا يتمثل لي الملك رجلا فيكلمني فأعي ما يقول". 
 قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها ولقد رأيته ينزل عليه الوحي في اليوم الشديد البرد فيفصم عنه وإن جبينه ليتفصد عرقا.[1] 
 قوله: "مثل صلصلة الجرس" الصلصلة فى الأصل صوت وقوع الحديد بعضه على بعض، ثم أطلق على كل صوت له طنين. 
والمراد بالصلصلة هنا: 
- صوتُ الملَك بالوحى. 
- وقيل: بل صوت حفيف أجنحة الملك. 
- وقال الخطابى: يريد أنه صوت متدارك
 يسمعه ولا يتبينه أول ما يسمعه حتي يفهمه بعد.قوله: "وهو أشده علي" يفهم منه أن الوحي كله شديد ولكن هذه الصفة أشدها وهو واضح؛ لأن الفهمَ من كلام مثل الصلصلة أشكلُ من الفهم من كلام الرجل بالتخاطب المعهود. 
والحكمة فيه: أن العادة جرت بالمناسبة بين القائل والسامع وهى هنا:
- إما باتصاف السامع بوصف القائل بغلبة الروحانية وهو النوع الأول
- وإما باتصاف القائل بوصف السامع وهو البشرية وهو النوع الثانى. والأول أشد بلا شك. 
وفائدة هذه الشدة ما يترتب على المشقة من زيادة الدرجات والزلفى.[2] 
تتمة فى وصف صوت الملائكة: ...
__________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (2، 3215) ومسلم (2333)
[2] فتح البارى: 1/25- 26

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

تتمة فى وصف صوت الملائكة:
1- جاء وصف الوحي فى هذا الحديث بصلصلة الجرس 
وورد وصف صوت الملائكة فى غيره بـ:
 2- "دَوىِّ النحل" 
3- و"دَوىّ الرحى" 
4- وهزيز الرحى 
5- وهدير الرحى 
6- وهزيز الرحل 
7- وكصوت الهضباء 
8- وكصوت القصباء تصيبها الرياح 
9- وكصوت العصا تصفها الرياح 
10- وحنيناً كحنين النحل."
 وليس ثمت تعارض بينها بل كلٌ وصف الصوت الذى سمعه بحسب حاله وبالنسبة إلى مقامه وسماعه.
 فأما وصفه بـ "دوىِّ النحل":
 فعن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أنزل عليه الوحي سمع عند وجهه كدوي النحل فأنزل عليه يوما فمكثنا ساعة فسري عنه فاستقبل القبلة ورفع يديه وقال: "اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا وأكرمنا ولا تهنا وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا وارضنا وارض عنا." ثم قال صلى الله علسه وسلم: "لقد أنزل علي عشر آيات من أقامهن دخل الجنة ثم قرأ: {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ} [المؤمنون:1] حتى ختم عشر آيات".[1]


وأما وصفه بـ " هزيز الرحى ": 
فعَنْ عَوْفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ الْأَشْجَعِيِّ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي سَفَرٍ فَسَارَ بِهِمْ يَوْمَهُمْ أَجْمَعَ لَا يَحُلُّ لَهُمْ عُقْدَةً وَلَيْلَتَهُ جَمْعَاءَ لَا يَحُلُّ عُقْدَةً إِلَّا لِصَلَاةٍ حَتَّى نَزَلُوا أَوْسَطَ اللَّيْلِ 
قَالَ: فَرَقَبَ[2] رَجُلٌ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم حِينَ وَضَعَ رَحْلَهُ
قَالَ: فَانْتَهَيْتُ إِلَيْهِ فَنَظَرْتُ فَلَمْ أَرَ أَحَدًا إِلا نَائِمًا وَلا بَعِيرًا إِلَّا وَاضِعًا جِرَانَهُ[3] نَائِمًا
 قَالَ: فَتَطَاوَلْتُ فَنَظَرْتُ حَيْثُ وَضَعَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم رَحْلَهُ فَلَمْ أَرَهُ فِي مَكَانِهِ؛ فَخَرَجْتُ أَتَخَطَّى الرِّحَالَ حَتَّى خَرَجْتُ إِلَى النَّاسِ ثُمَّ مَضَيْتُ عَلَى وَجْهِي فِي سَوَادِ اللَّيْلِ فَسَمِعْتُ جَرَسًاً[4] فَانْتَهَيْتُ إِلَيْهِ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِمُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ وَالْأَشْعَرِيّ  ِ فَانْتَهَيْتُ إِلَيْهِمَا فَقُلْتُ: أَيْنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
 فَإِذَا هَزِيزٌ كَهَزِيزِ الرَّحَا[5] فَقُلْتُ: كَأَنَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم عِنْدَ هَذَا الصَّوْتِ.
 قَالا: اقْعُدْ اسْكُتْ.
 فَمَضَى قَلِيلا فَأَقْبَلَ حَتَّى انْتَهَى إِلَيْنَا فَقُمْنَا إِلَيْهِ فَقُلْنَا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَزِعْنَا إِذْ لَمْ نَرَكَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا أَثَرَكَ.
 فَقَالَ: "إِنَّهُ أَتَانِي آتٍ مِنْ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَخَيَّرَنِي بَيْنَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ نِصْفُ أُمَّتِي الْجَنَّةَ وَبَيْنَ الشَّفَاعَةِ فَاخْتَرْتُ الشَّفَاعَةَ." 
فَقُلْنَا نُذَكِّرُكَ اللَّهَ وَالصُّحْبَةَ إِلا جَعَلْتَنَا مِنْ أَهْلِ شَفَاعَتِكَ
 قَالَ: "أَنْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ." 
ثُمَّ مَضَيْنَا فَيَجِيءُ الرَّجُلُ وَالرَّجُلانِ فَيُخْبِرُهُمْ بِالَّذِي أَخْبَرَنَا بِهِ فَيُذَكِّرُونَه  ُ اللَّهَ وَالصُّحْبَةَ إِلا جَعَلَهُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ شَفَاعَتِهِ فَيَقُولُ: "فَإِنَّكُمْ مِنْهُمْ" حَتَّى انْتَهَى النَّاسُ فَأَضَبُّوا[6] عَلَيْهِ وَقَالُوا اجْعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ قَالَ: "فَإِنِّي أُشْهِدُكُمْ أَنَّهَا لِمَنْ مَاتَ مِنْ أُمَّتِي لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا."[7] 


وألفاظ الحديث الأخرى فيها باقى الألفاظ المذكورة وسنمر عليها مرور السهم بالإشارة إلى بعض مواضعها حتى لا نطيل بذكر كل ألفاظ الحديث، فمن ذلك:
-        كَدَوِىَّ الرَّحَى وكصوت القصباء تصيبها الرياح ===> مسند الشاميين للطبرانى (575).
-        كدوى الرحا وكصوت العصا تصفها الرياح ===> المعجم الكبير للطبرانى 18/126
-       هزيز الرحل ===> أحمد (24002)
-       هدير الرحى ===> ابن حبان/ بلبان / الأرناؤوط (211)، عبد الرزاق فى المصنف (20865).
-       هزيزًا كهزيز الرحى أو حنينًا كحنين النحل (حديث أبى موسى الأشعرى) ===> أحمد (19724).
_____________________
[1] ضعيف: رواه أحمد (223) والترمذى (3173) والنسائى فى الكبرى (1439) وقال: منكر، والحاكم فى المستدرك (1961، 3479) وقال: صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه وتعقبه الذهبى فقال: سئل عبد الرزاق عن شيخه ذا (قلت: يعنى يونس بن سليم) فقال: لا أظنه شئ [ كذا والصواب شيئا ]. والبيهقى فى الدعوات الكبير (198) وعبد بن حميد (15) وعبد الرزاق فى مصنفه (6038) وأبو نعيم فى الدلائل (172) والضياء فى المختارة (234) وابن عدى فى الكامل 7/175 والعقيلى فى الضعفاء 4/460 (2092) 
[2] رَقَبَهُ: أى حرسه
[3] واضعاً جرانه: جِرَان البعير، بالكسر: مُقَدَّم عنقه من مذبحه إلى منحره.
[4] جرساً: أى مثل صوت الجرس
[5] هزيز الرحى: صوت دورانها.
[6] أضبوا: ازدحموا
[7] صحيح لغيره: رواه أحمد ( 23977 ) والبخارى فى التاريخ الكبير 1/ 184، وابن خزيمة فى التوحيد 2/ 644، 648 والطبرانى فى الكبير 18/ 135 من طريق أبى المليح عن أبى بردة عن عوف بن مالك . 
وأخرجه ابن أبى عاصم فى السنة (819) وابن خزيمة فى التوحيد 2/ 645-646 وابن حبان (7207)، والطبرانى فى الكبير 18/ 133، والحاكم (224)، من طريق خالد الحذاء عن أبى قلابة عن عوف بن مالك.
 ومن طريق خالد عن حميد بن هلال عن أبى بردة بن أبى موسى عن عوف بن مالك. 
وله طرق أخرى عن عوف بن مالك عند الترمذى (2441) وابن ماجه (4317) وأحمد والطبرانى وغيرهم وفى بعض أسانيده مقال وبعضها على شرط مسلم، وله شواهد منها: عن أبى موسى (صحيح)، ومعاذ بن جبل (منقطع)، وغيرهما 
فالحديث بمجموع طرقه وشواهده صحيح وقد صححه الشيخ الألبانى فى عدد من كتبه منها صحيح ابن ماجه وصحيح الترمذى ومفصلاً فى ظلال الجنة صـ 388- 398 الأحاديث رقم 818 - 829 والشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط فى تعليقه على المسند.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

لطيفة: معنى تمثل الملك فى صورة رجل: 
قال الحافظ: قال إمام الحرمين: تَمَثُّلُ جبريل معناه أن الله أفنى الزائد من خلقه، أو أزاله عنه، ثم يعيده إليه بعد.
وجزم ابن عبد السلام بالإزالة دون الفناء، وقرر ذلك بأنه لا يلزم أن يكون انتقالُها موجبًا لموته، بل يجوز أن يبقى الجسد حيًّا؛ لأن موت الجسد بمفارقة الروح ليس بواجب عقلًا بل بعادة أجراها الله – تعالى - فى بعض خلقه. 
ونظيره انتقال أرواح الشهداء إلى أجواف طيور خضر تسرح فى الجنة.
وقال شيخنا شيخ الإسلام: ما ذكره إمام الحرمين لا ينحصر الحال فيه، بل يجوز أن يكون الآتى هو جبريل بشكله الأصلى، ومثال ذلك القطن إذا جُمِعَ بعد أن كان منتفشًا، فإنه بالنفش يحصل له صورةٌ كبيرةٌ وذاتُه لم تتغير، وهذا على سبيل التقريب.
والحق أن تمثل الملك رجلاً ليس معناه أن ذاته انقلبت رجلاً، بل معناه أنه ظهر بتلك الصورة تأنيساً لمن يخاطبه. 
والظاهر أيضاً أن القدر الزائد لا يفنى ولا يزول بل يخفى على الرائى فقط . والله أعلم[1].
______________________________  _
[1] فتح البارى 1 / 21 - سلفية.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ ب ] مجيئه فى صورة رجل:
كما فى الحديث المتقدم: " وأحيانا يتمثل لى الملك رجلا." ومن ذلك أيضا حديث جبريل المشهور وهو:
عن أبى هريرة وأبى ذر قالا: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يجلس بين ظَهْرَانَيْ أصحابه فيجيء الغريب فلا يدري أيهم هو حتى يَسْأَل؛ فطلبنا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نجعل له مجلسا يعرفه الغريب إذا أتاه، فبنينا له دكانا من طين كان يجلس عليه. 
وإنا لجلوس ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى مجلسه إذ أقبل رجل أحسن الناس وجها وأطيبُ الناس ريحا، كأن ثيابه لم يمسها دنس، حتى سلم فى طَرَفِ البساط[1] 
فقال: السلام عليك يا محمد. 
فردَّ عليه السلام. 
قال: أَدْنُو يا محمد؟
 قال: " اُدْنُهْ " 
فما زال يقول: أدنو مرارا ويقول له: " اُدْنُ " حتى وضع يده على ركبتَىْ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
قال: يا محمد أخبرنى ما الإسلام ؟ 
قال: "الإسلام أن تعبد الله ولا تشرك به شيئا، وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتى الزكاة، وتحج البيت، وتصوم رمضان." 
قال: إذا فعلت ذلك فقد أسلمتُ ؟ 
قال: "نعم" 
قال: صدقتَ. 
فلما سمعنا قولَ الرجل صدقتَ أنكرناه.[2] 
قال: يا محمد أخبرنى ما الإيمان ؟ 
قال:" الإيمان بالله وملائكته والكتاب والنبيين وتؤمن بالقدر." 
قال: صدقتَ. 
قال: فإذا فعلتُ ذلك فقد آمنتُ ؟
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "نعم" 
قال: صدقتَ.
 قال: يا محمد أخبرنى ما الإحسان ؟ قال: " أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك." 
قال: صدقتَ. 
قال: يا محمد أخبرنى متى الساعة ؟ 
قال: فَنَكَّسَ[3] فلم يجبه شيئا ورفع رأسه فقال: " ما المسؤول عنها بأعلم من السائل، ولكن لها علامات تُعْرَفُ بها: إذا رأيت الرِّعاءَ البُهُمَ[4] يتطاولون فى البنيان، ورأيت الحفاة العراة ملوك الأرض، ورأيت المرأة تلد ربها. خمسٌ لا يعلمهن إلا الله: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ} إلى قوله: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ} [ سورة لقمان-34 ] 
ثم قال: " لا والذى بعث محمدا بالحق هدىً، ما كنتُ بأعلمَ به من رجلٍ منكم، وإنه لجبريل – عليه السلام – نزل فى صورة دِحْيَةَ الكلبى."[5] 

______________________________  __
[1] حتى سلم فى طَرَفِ البساط: هذا يدل على أنهم فرشوا للنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بساطا. وفى رواية: السِّماط: وهو الصف من الناس
[2] قوله : "أنكرناه" أي استبعدنا كلامه وقلنا إنه سائل ومُصَدِّقٌ وبين الوصفين تناقض.
[3] فَنَكَّسَ: أى طأطأ رأسه أي: خفضه.
[4] البُهُم: بضمتين نعت للرعاء أى السود،
 وقيل: جمع بهيم بمعنى المجهول ومنه أبهم الأمر: إذا لم تعرف حقيقته. 
وقيل : الفقراء الذين لا شيء لهم فهم رعاة لإبل غيرهم. 
وقد جاء فى بعض الروايات: رعاء الإبل والبَهْم – بفتح الباء وسكون الهاء – وهى الصغار من أولاد الضأن والمعز ... ا.هـ انظر (حاشية السندى على النسائى 4/ 437)
[5] صحيح: رواه البخارى ( 50، 4777) ومسلم ( 9، 10 ) والنسائى ( 5006 ) وهو لفظه، وابن ماجه / 64

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

فوائد: 
الأولى: سبب مجئ جبريل - عليه السلام - بهذه الطريقة أمام الصحابة وسؤاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو ما ورد فى بعض طرق الحديث عن أبى هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "سلونى" فهابوه أن يسألوه. فجاء رجل فجلس عند ركبتيه..." الحديث. 
الثانية: جاء فى بعض ألفاظ الحديث من رواية عمر رضي الله عنه: "فلبثتُ مَلِيّا" ومعناه: وقتا طويلا.
 وفى رواية: أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل عمر عن السائل بعد ثلاثة أيام. 
وفى شرح التنبيه للبغوى: "بعد ثلاث فأكثر" 
وظاهر هذا مخالف لقول أبى هريرة فى حديثه: ثم أدبر الرجل فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ردوا علىَّ الرجل" فأخذوا يردونه فلم يَرَوا شيئا فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هذا جبريل".
فيمكن الجمع بينهما بأن عمر لم يحضر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الحال بل كان قد قام من المجلس فأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحاضرين فى الحال، وأخبر عمر بعد ثلاث إذ لم يكن حاضرا عند إخبار الباقين.[1]
الثالثة: معنى تمثل الملَك رجلا تقدم ذكر معناه.
الرابعة: فى الحديث بيان جواز تمثل الملَكِ لغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيراه ويتكلم بحضرته وهو يسمع.[2]
الخامسة: أنكر الحافظ قوله فى آخر الحديث: "وإنه لجبريل نزل فى صورة دحية الكلبى." لأن دحية معروف عندهم وقد قال عمر: ما يعرفه منا أحد.[3] 
قال السندى: كونه فى صورة دحية لا يقتضى أن لا يمتاز عنه بشئ أصلا سيما الامتياز بالأمور الخارجة فيجوز أنه ظهر لهم ببعض القرائن الخارجة بل الداخلة الخفية أنه غير دحية؛ فلا وجه لتوهيم الرواة بما ذكر فليتأمل قوله.[4] 
قلت: لعل الحق مع الحافظ فإن جبريل – عليه السلام – لم يكن يتميز عن دحية إذا نزل فى صورته كما فى حديث أم سلمة المتقدم: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها: "مَنْ هَذَا؟" قالت: هذا دحية. قالت أم سلمة: ايْمُ الله ما حسبته إلا إياه... الحديث. 
وأيضا فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعرفْه كما فى الفائدة التالية. 
___________________
[1] مسلم بشرح النووى 1/ 142، شرح الأربعين النووية له / 13
[2] فتح البارى 1/ 170
[3] فتح البارى 1/ 171
[4] حاشية السندى على النسائى 4/ 437

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

السادسة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعرف جبريل – عليه السلام – حين جاءه فى هذه الصورة. 
وقد كان جبريل – عليه السلام – يأتيه فى صورة دحية فيعرفه، 
ويأتيه فى صورة أعرابى فيعرفه، 
إلا فى هذه الصورة كما فى هذا الحديث: "لا والذى بعث محمدا بالحق هدًى ما كنت بأعلم به من رجل منكم" أي كنت لا أعلم من هو، مثلكم فى أنكم لا تعلمون من هو. 
ووقع فى رواية عند أحمد: "ما أتانى فى صورة إلا عرفته غير هذه الصورة."
وهذا يدل على أن جبريل – عليه السلام – كان يأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فى صورٍ متعددة ولا يقتصر على صورة دحية.


السابعة: أن جبريل – عليه السلام – قد يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ساعةٍ يخبره بها وقد يأتيه على غير موعد
 فهذا الحديث من الساعات التى جاء جبريل فيها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  على غير موعد بدليل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعرفه.
أما ما يدل على أنه كان يأتيه فى ساعة يخبره بها، فيدل عليه حديثُ عائشة  أنها قالت: وَاعَدَ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريلُ – عليه السلام –  فى ساعة يأتيه فيها، 
فجاءت تلك الساعة ولم يأتِهِ، 
وفى يده عصا فألقاها من يده وقال: "ما يخلف الله وعده ولا رسله" 
ثم التفتَ فإذا جِرْوُ كلب تحت سريره؛ فقال: "يا عائشة متى دخل هذا الكلب ها هنا" 
فقالت: والله ما دريت. 
فأمر به فأخرج؛ 
فجاء جبريل،
 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وَاعَدْتَنِى فجلستُ لكَ فلَمْ تَأْتِ"
فقال: "منعنى الكلبُ الذى كان فى بيتك إنا لا ندخل بيتا فيه كلب ولا صورة."[1] 
وأيضا عن عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ أَخْبَرَتْنِي مَيْمُونَةُ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَصْبَحَ يَوْمًا وَاجِمًا؛  فَقَالَتْ مَيْمُونَةُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، لَقَدْ اسْتَنْكَرْتُ  هَيْئَتَكَ مُنْذُ الْيَوْمِ. 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ جِبْرِيلَ كَانَ وَعَدَنِي أَنْ يَلْقَانِي اللَّيْلَةَ فَلَمْ يَلْقَنِي أَمَ وَاللَّهِ مَا أَخْلَفَنِي." 
قَالَ فَظَلَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَهُ ذَلِكَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ 
ثُمَّ وَقَعَ فِي نَفْسِهِ جِرْوُ كَلْبٍ تَحْتَ فُسْطَاطٍ لَنَا فَأَمَرَ  بِهِ فَأُخْرِجَ ثُمَّ أَخَذَ بِيَدِهِ مَاءً فَنَضَحَ مَكَانَهُ 
فَلَمَّا أَمْسَى لَقِيَهُ جِبْرِيلُ فَقَالَ لَهُ: "قَدْ كُنْتَ وَعَدْتَنِي أَنْ تَلْقَانِي الْبَارِحَةَ قَالَ أَجَلْ وَلَكِنَّا لَا نَدْخُلُ بَيْتًا فِيهِ كَلْبٌ وَلَا صُورَةٌ" 
فَأَصْبَحَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَوْمَئِذٍ فَأَمَرَ  بِقَتْلِ الْكِلَابِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِقَتْلِ كَلْبِ الْحَائِطِ  الصَّغِيرِ وَيَتْرُكُ كَلْبَ الْحَائِطِ الْكَبِيرِ.[2]


لطيفة: 
قال الإمام النووى: وفيه – أى فى هذا الحديث – التنبيه على الوثوق بوعد  الله ورسله لكن قد يكون للشئ شرط فيتوقف على حصوله أو يتخيل توقيته بوقت  ويكون غير موقت به ونحو ذلك. 
وفيه أنه إذا تكدر وقت الإنسان أو تنكدت وظيفته ونحو ذلك فينبغى أن يفكر فى  سببه كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا حتى استخرج الكلب... ا.هـ[3]


الثامنة: كما أن جبريل – عليه السلام – قد يأتى فى أزمان محددة، فإن له كذلك أماكن مخصوصة يأتيه فيها . 
فعَنْ ثَابِتٍ قَالَ: قُلْتُ لِأَنَسٍ حَدِّثْنَا يَا أَبَا حَمْزَةَ مِنْ  هَذِهِ الْأَعَاجِيبِ شَيْئًا شَهِدْتَهُ لَا تُحَدِّثُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِكَ.
 قَالَ صَلَّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم صَلَاةَ الظُّهْرِ يَوْمًا 
ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ حَتَّى قَعَدَ عَلَى الْمَقَاعِدِ الَّتِي كَانَ يَأْتِيهِ عَلَيْهَا جِبْرِيلُ، 
فَجَاءَ بِلَالٌ فَنَادَاهُ بِالْعَصْرِ، 
فَقَامَ كُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ أَهْلٌ يَقْضِي الْحَاجَةَ وَيُصِيبُ مِنْ الْوَضُوءِ،
 وَبَقِيَ رِجَالٌ مِنْ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ أَهَالِي بِالْمَدِينَةِ،
 فَأُتِيَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِقَدَحٍ أَرْوَحَ فِيهِ  مَاءٌ فَوَضَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَفَّهُ فِي الْإِنَاءِ  فَمَا وَسِعَ الْإِنَاءُ كَفَّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  كُلَّهَا 
فَقَالَ بِهَؤُلَاءِ الْأَرْبَعِ فِي الْإِنَاءِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: "ادْنُوا فَتَوَضَّئُوا" وَيَدُهُ فِي الْإِنَاءِ فَتَوَضَّئُوا حَتَّى مَا بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا تَوَضَّأَ.
 قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا أَبَا حَمْزَةَ كَمْ تَرَاهُمْ؟ 
قَالَ: بَيْنَ السَّبْعِينَ وَالثَّمَانِينَ  .[4] 


وهذا المكان الذى كان يأتى فيه جبريل هو ما يسمونه موضع الجنائز أو مقام جبريل
 فعن جابرقال: مات رجل فغسلناه وكفناه وحنطناه ووضعناه لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم حيث يوضع الجنائز عند مقام جبريل – عليه السلام – ثم آذَنَّا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى الصلاة عليه فجاء معنا...الحديث.[5] 
وعَنْ أَبِى أُمَامَةَ بْنِ سَهْلِ بْنِ حُنَيْفٍ الأَنْصَارِي أَنَّ  بَعْضَ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَخْبَرَهُ: أَنَّ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم كَانَ يَعُودُ مَرْضَى مَسَاكِينِ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَضُعَفَائِهِمْ وَيَتْبَعُ جَنَائِزَهُمْ وَلاَ يُصَلِّى  عَلَيْهِمْ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُهُ، 
وَأَنَّ امْرَأَةً مِسْكِينَةً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعَوَالِى طَالَ سَقَمُهَا  فَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَسْأَلُ عَنْهَا مَنْ  حَضَرَهَا مِنْ جِيرَانِهَا 
وَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَدْفِنُوهَا إِنْ حَدَثَ بِهَا حَدَثٌ فَيُصَلِّى عَلَيْهَا 
فَتُوُفِّيَتْ تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةُ لَيْلا، فَاحْتَمَلُوهَا فَأَتَوْا بِهَا  مَعَ الْجَنَائِزِ أَوْ قَالَ مَوْضِعَ الْجَنَائِزِ عِنْدَ مَسْجِدِ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِيُصَلِّىَ عَلَيْهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم كَمَا أَمْرَهُمْ، فَوَجَدُوهُ قَدْ نَامَ بَعْدَ  صَلاَةِ الْعِشَاءِ، فَكَرِهُوا أَنْ يُهَجِّدُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله  عليه وسلم مِنْ نَوْمِهِ؛ فَصَلَّوْا عَلَيْهَا، ثُمَّ انْطَلَقُوا بِهَا.  
فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم سَأَلَ عَنْهَا مَنْ  حَضَرَهُ مِنْ جِيرَانِهَا فَأَخْبَرُوهُ خَبَرَهَا وَأَنَّهُمْ كَرِهُوا  أَنْ يُهَجِّدُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَهَا، 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: « وَلِمَ فَعَلْتُمُ؟ انْطَلِقُوا ». 
فَانْطَلَقُوا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّى قَامُوا  عَلَى قَبْرِهَا فَصَفُّوا وَرَاءَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم  كَمَا يُصَفُّ لِلصَّلاَةِ عَلَى الْجَنَائِزِ
 فَصَلَّى عَلَيْهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَكَبَّرَ أَرْبَعًا كَمَا يُكَبِّرُ عَلَى الْجَنَائِزِ.[6] 
لطيفة:
مقام جبريل أو موضع الجنائز هذا يقع شرقى المسجد النبوى وهو اليوم الأرض  الممتدة مع طول المسجد من الشمال إلى الجنوب بجانب باب النساء.[7]


وأما سبب تسميته موضع الجنائز: فلأنهم كانوا يحملون الجنائز إلى هذا الموضع حتى يصلى عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقد كانوا قبل ذلك يؤذنون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا احتضر الميت فيذهب  إليه فربما طال مكثه حتى يقبض فلما خشوا مشقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فعلوا ذلك.[8] 

_________________________  __
[1] صحيح: رواه مسلم ( 2104 )
[2] صحيح: رواه مسلم ( 2105 )
[3] مسلم بشرح النووى 14/ 69
[4] إسناده صحيح: رواه ابن سعد فى الطبقات 1/ 85
[5] صحيح: رواه الدارقطنى (3065 )
[6] صحيح: ذكره الشيخ الألبانى فى أحكام الجنائز / 89 وقال: أخرجه البيهقى 4 / 48 بإسناد صحيح والنسائى ( 1 / 280 – 281 ) مختصرا
[7] أحكام الجنائز للشيخ الألبانى / 89
[8] روى ذلك ابن سعد فى الطبقات (1/ 124) من  طريق محمد بن عمر وهو متروك فى الحديث مع علمه بالسير والأخبار. قال محمد  بن عمر: فمن هناك سمى ذلك الموضع موضع الجنائز لأن الجنائز حملت إليه ثم  جرى ذلك من فعل الناس فى حمل جنائزهم والصلاة عليها فى ذلك الموضع إلى  اليوم.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ج] أن يأتيَه فى صورة لا يراه فيها فينفث فى روعه ويلقى فى قلبه:
فعن ابن مسعود: أن رسول الله صلى الله عقال: "ليس من  عمل يقرب إلى الجنة إلا قد أمرتكم به ولا عمل يقرب إلى النار إلا قد  نهيتكم عنه لا يستبطئن أحد منكم رزقه إن جبريل – عليه السلام – ألقى[1] فى رُوعِى[2] أن أحدا منكم لن يخرج من الدنيا حتى يستكمل رزقه فاتقوا الله أيها الناس وأجملوا[3] فى الطلب فإن استبطأ أحد منكم رزقه فلا يطلبه بمعصية الله  فإن الله لا ينال فضله بمعصية."[4] 

قال الحافظ أبو نعيم: وله – أي الوحي – مراتب ووجوه فى القرآن: 
وحي إلى الرسول: وهو أن يخاطبه الملَك شفاها أو يلقي في رُوعه وذلك قوله عز وجل: {وَمَا  كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِن وَرَاء  حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاء...} [ سورة الشورى: 51] 
يريد بذلك خطابا يلقى فهمه في قلبه حتى يعيه ويحفظه وما عداه من غير خطاب  إنما هو ابتداء إعلام وإلهام وتوقيف من غير كلام ولا خطاب كقوله تعالى: {وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ} [النحل: 68]، {وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى} [القصص:7]، وما فى معناهما.[5]

______________________
[1] وفى لفظ: "نفث": أي أوحى وألقى من النفث بالفم وهو شبيه بالنفخ وهو أقل من التفل لأن التفل لا يكون إلا ومعه شئ من الريق.
[2]  رُوعي: الروع بالضم: القلب والعقل، يقال: وقع ذلك في روعي، أي: في خلدي وبالي. 
[3] أجمل: طلب في قصد واعتدال مع عدم انشغال القلب.
[4] صحيح لغيره: رواه الحاكم (2136) ومن طريقه البيهقى فى الاعتقاد / 209، وفيه مجهولان 
وله طريق أخرى عن ابن مسعود رواها ابن أبى شيبة (35335)، والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان ( 9891 ) لكنها منقطعة. 
وله شواهد: 
أولها- من حديث جابر بن عبد الله رواه الحاكم ( 2134 ) وابن حبان ( 3239،  3241 / إحسان ) والبيهقى فى السنن الكبرى ( 10404 ) وإسناده صحيح.
ومن طريق أخرى عن جابر عند ابن ماجه ( 2144 ) والبيهقى فى الكبرى ( 10405 )  وفيها ابن جريج وأبو الزبير وهما مدلسان ولم يصرحا بالتحديث. 
ثانيها- عن أبى حميد الساعدى رواه ابن ماجه ( 2142 ) والحاكم ( 2133 ) والبيهقى فى الكبرى (10403) بإسناد حسن. 
وثالثها-عن المطلب بن حنطب مرسلا رواه الإمام الشافعى فى المسند /صـ233 ومن طريقه البيهقى فى الأسماء والصفات/ 227. 
وله شواهد أخرى عن أبى الدرداء وأبى أمامة وغيرهم فالحديث صحيح إن شاء الله تعالى. 
[5] دلائل النبوة لأبى نعيم: 1/ 34

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ د ] أن يأتى فى صورته التى خلق عليها:

وقد تكلمنا عليه فيما سبق بما أغنى عن إعادته

[سادسا]: بيان شدة الوحي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

فعن عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها أن الحارث بن هشام رضي الله عنه سأل  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يارسول الله: كيف يأتيك الوحي؟ فقال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أحيانا يأتيني مثل صلصلة الجرس وهو أشده علي فيفصم عني وقد وعيت عنه ما قال 
وأحيانا يتمثل لي الملك رجلا فيكلمني فأعي ما يقول." 
قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: ولقد رأيته ينزل عليه الوحي في اليوم الشديد البرد فيفصم عنه وإن جبينه ليتفصد عرقا.[1]

وعن ابن عباس فى قوله عز وجل: {لاَ تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ} [ القيامة: 16 ]، قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا نزل عليه جبريل بالوحي كان مِمِّا يُحَرِّكُ به لسانه وشفتيه[2] فيشتد عليه
 فكان ذلك يعرف منه
 فأنزل الله: {لاَ تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ} [ القيامة: 16 ]، إن علينا أن نجمعه فى صدرك فتقرأه
{فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ} قال: أنزلناه فاستمع له
{إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ} أن نبينه بلسانك 
فكان إذا أتاه جبريل أطرق 
فإذا ذهب قرأه كما وعده الله.[3] 

وعن عبادة بن الصامت قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا نزل الوحي عليه كَرُبَ لذلك وتَرَبَّدَ وجهُه، 
فأُوحي إليه ذات يوم فلقي ذلك 
فلما سُرِّىَ عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "خذوا  عني قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا الثَّيِّبُ بالثيب والبكر بالبكر الثيب جلد  مائة ثم رجما بالحجارة والبكر بالبكر جلد مائة ثم نفى سنة."[4]

________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (2، 3215) ومسلم (2333) وقد تقدم.

[2] قوله: كان مما يحرك به لسانه وشفتيه: أى كان كثيرا ما يفعل ذلك

[3] صحيح: رواه البخارى ( 5، 4927، 4928، 4929، 5044، 7524 ) ومسلم ( 448 )

[4] صحيح: رواه مسلم ( 1690، 2334 )

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

وعن زيد بن ثابت قال: كنت أكتب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: "اكتب: {لاَ يَسْتَوِى الْقَأعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ الْمُجَاهِدُونَ فِى سَبِيلِ اللهِ} [ النساء: 95 ] " 
فجاء عبد الله بن أم مكتوم فقال: يا رسول الله إني أحب الجهاد في سبيل الله ولكن بي من الزمانة وقد ترى وذهب بصري.
 قال زيد: فثَقُلَتْ فَخِذُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على فخذي حتى خشيت أن تَرُضَّهَا 
فقال: "اكتب: {لاَ يَسْتَوِى الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ غَيْرُ أُولِى الضَّرَرِ وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِى سَبِيلِ اللهِ} [ النساء: 95 ] [1]" 
وفى لفظ عند أحمد وأبى داود: قال زيد بن ثابت: إني قاعد إلى جنب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما إذ أوحي إليه قال: وغشيته السكينة. 
قال زيد: فلا والله ما وجدت شيئا أثقل من فخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
ثم سري عنه 
فقال: "اكتب يا زيد" 
فأخذت كتفا، فقال: "اكتب": {لاَ يَسْتَوِى الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَ الْمُجَاهِدُونَ  } الآية كلها إلى قوله: {أَجْرا عَظِيما}" 
فكتبت ذلك فى كتف 
فقام حين سمعها ابن أم مكتوم وكان رجلا أعمى فقام حين سمع فضيلة المجاهدين  قال: يا رسول الله فكيف بمن لا يستطيع الجهاد ممن هو أعمى وأشباه ذلك؟ 
قال زيد: فوالله ما مضى كلامه أو ما هو إلا أن قضى كلامه غشيت النبيَّ صلى  الله عليه وسلم السكينةُ فوقعت فخذه على فخذي فوجدت من ثقلها كما وجدت فى  المرة الأولى
 ثم سري عنه 
فقال: "اقرأ" 
فقرأت عليه: {لاَ يَسْتَوِى الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ} 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {غَيْرُ أُولِى الضَّرَرِ} 
قال زيد: فألحقتها، فوالله لكأنى أنظر إلى ملحقها عند صدعٍ كان فى الكتف.

وعن يعلى بن أمية أنه قال لعمر رضي الله عنه: أرني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين يوحى إليه. 
قال: فبينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجعرانة ومعه نفر من أصحابه جاءه  رجل فقال: يا رسول الله كيف ترى فى رجل أحرم بعمرة وهو متضمخ[2] بطيب؟ 
فسكت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ساعة 
فجاءه الوحي 
فأشار عمر رضي الله عنه إلى يعلى 
فجاء يعلى وعَلَى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثوب قد أظل به[3] فأدخل رأسه فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محمرُّ الوجه وهو يَغِطُّ[4] 
ثم سُرِّي عنه 
فقال: "أين الذى سأل عن العمرة؟" 
فأُتِىَ برجل فقال: "اغسل الطِّيب الذى بك ثلاث مرات وانزع الجُبَّةَ واصنع فى عمرتك كما تصنع فى حجتك." 
قلت لعطاء: أراد الإنقاء حين أمره أن يغسل ثلاث مرات؟
 قال: نعم.[5]

والأحاديث فى هذا كثيرة وفيما سبق كفاية إن شاء الله تعالى.
___________________
[1] صحيح:  رواه البخارى ( 2832، 4592 ) وأبو داود ( 2507 ) والترمذى ( 3033 ) وقال  حسن صحيح، والنسائى (3099، 3100) وأحمد (21657، 21658، 21722)

[2] متضمخ: أى متلطخ

[3] أظل به: أى جعل الثوب له كالظلة يستظل به

[4] يغط: من الغطيط وهو صوت النفس المتردد من النائم من شدة ثقل الوحى

[5] صحيح: رواه البخارى ( 1536، 1789، 1847، 4329، 4985 ) ومسلم ( 1180 )

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ د] جبريل والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فى مواجهة الشياطين:

عن أَبى التَّيَّاحِ قَالَ: قُلْتُ لِعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ خَنْبَشٍ: أدركتَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ 
قال: نعم. 
قلت: كيف صنع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة كادته الشياطين؟ 
فقال: إن الشياطين تحدرت تلك الليلة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأودية والشعاب 
وفيهم شيطان بيده شعلة نار يريد أن يحرق بها وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فهبط إليه جبريل – عليه السلام – فقال: يا محمد قل. 
قال: "ما أقول؟" 
قال: قل: أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق وذرأ وبرأ 
ومن شر ما ينزل من السماء 
ومن شر ما يعرج فيها 
ومن شر فتن الليل والنهار 
ومن شر كل طارقة إلا طارقا يطرق بخير يا رحمن.
 قال: فطفئت نارهم وهزمهم الله تعالى.[1]

_____________________
[1] صحيح: رواه أحمد ( 15460، 15461 )، والبيهقي فى الأسماء والصفات / 37، وأبو نعيم فى الدلائل (137) وابن الجوزي فى تلبيس إبليس/ 37، 
وصححه الشيخ الألباني فى الصحيحة (840) 
وقال الهيثمي فى مجمع الزوائد (10/177/17068) رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى  والطبراني بنحوه قال: فلما رآهم وجل وجاءهم جبريل صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
ورجال أحد إسناديْ أحمد وأبي يعلى وبعض أسانيد الطبراني رجال الصحيح وكذلك رجال الطبراني.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ فصل ]

[ ذكر فضائل جبريل عليه السلام ]

تكاد تُجْمِع الآراءُ على أن جبريل – عليه السلام – هو أفضل الملائكة وأن له فى هذا الباب أوفر حظ وأعظم نصيب فمن ذلك:

1- أن الله تعالى جعله ثانى نفسه حيث قال: {فَإِنَّ اللهَ هُوَ مَوْلاَهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ وَصَالِحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ} [التحريم: 4].

2- أن الله – عز وجل – قدم ذكره على سائر الملائكة فقال: {قُلْ  مَن كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِّجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ  بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَن كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِّلّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِّلْكَافِرِينَ  } [سورة البقرة 97-98].

قال الفخر الرازى: ولأن جبريل صاحب الوحي والعلم 
وميكائيل صاحب الأرزاق والأغذية 
والعلم الذى هو الغذاء الروحانى أشرف من الغذاء الجسمانى
 فوجب أن يكون جبريل عليه السلام أشرف من ميكائيل عليه السلام.[1]

وقال المناوى: (تنبيه) أخذ الإمام الرازي من قوله تعالى: {مَن كَانَ عَدُوّا للهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ} أنهما أشرف من جميع الملائكة لقولهم إنه إنما أفردهما بالذكر لفضلهما لأنهما لكمال فضلهما صارا جنسا واحدا سوى جنس الملائكة 
قال: فهذا يقتضي كونهما أشرف من جميعهم وإلا لم يصح هذا التأويل 
قالوا: وإذا ثبت هذا فنقول: يجب أن يكون جبريل أفضل من ميكائيل؛ لأنه تعالى  قدم جبريل في الذكر وتقديم المفضول على الفاضل في الذكر مستقبح لفظا فواجب  أن يكون مستقبح وضعا كقوله: ما رآه المؤمنون حسنا فهو عند الله حسن 
ولأن جبريل ينزل بالوحي والعلم وهو مادة بقاء الأرواح وميكائيل بالخصب  والمطر وهو مادة بقاء الأبدان والعلم أشرف من الأغذية فيجب أن يكون جبريل  أفضل
 ولأنه تعالى قال في صفة جبريل: {مُطَاعٍ ثَمَّ أَمِينٍ} [التكوير:21]، فذكره بوصف المطاع على الإطلاق وهو يقتضي كونه مطاعا بالنسبة إلى ميكائيل فوجب كونه أفضل منه.[2]

3- أنه عليه السلام أحد رؤساء الملائكة الأربعة الكبار: جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وملك الموت.

4- قال بعض السلف: منزلة جبريل من الله تعالى بمنزلة الحاجب من الملِك.

5- أنه ولي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يبعث الله نبيا قط إلا وهو وليه كما رُوِى ذلك.

6- أنه معلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

7- عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ  اللَّهَ إِذَا أَحَبَّ عَبْدًا دَعَا جِبْرِيلَ فَقَالَ إِنِّي أُحِبُّ  فُلَانًا فَأَحِبَّهُ قَالَ فَيُحِبُّهُ جِبْرِيلُ ثُمَّ يُنَادِي فِي  السَّمَاءِ فَيَقُولُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ فُلَانًا فَأَحِبُّوهُ  فَيُحِبُّهُ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ ثُمَّ يُوضَعُ لَهُ الْقَبُولُ فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَإِذَا أَبْغَضَ عَبْدًا دَعَا جِبْرِيلَ فَيَقُولُ إِنِّي  أُبْغِضُ فُلَانًا فَأَبْغِضْهُ قَالَ فَيُبْغِضُهُ جِبْرِيلُ ثُمَّ  يُنَادِي فِي أَهْلِ السَّمَاءِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبْغِضُ فُلَانًا  فَأَبْغِضُوهُ قَالَ فَيُبْغِضُونَهُ ثُمَّ تُوضَعُ لَهُ الْبَغْضَاءُ فِي  الْأَرْضِ."[3]

8-   قال تعالى: {إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} [سورة يوسف: 2 ] قال ابن كثير: وذلك لأن لغة العرب أفصح اللغات وأَبْيَنَهَا وأوسعها وأكثرها تأدية للمعانى التى تقوم بالنفوس
فهكذا أنزل أشرف الكتب 
بأشرف اللغات 
على أشرف المرسلين 
بسفارة أشرف الملائكة 
وكان ذلك فى أشرف بقاع الأرض
 وابتدئ إنزاله فى أشرف شهور السنة وهو رمضان فكمل من كل الوجوه.[4]

______________________________  __
[1] مفاتيح الغيب: 1/ 576 ونحوه ابن القيم فى زاد المعاد 1/ 9 ( ط. دار عمر بن الخطاب )

[2] فيض القدير: 5 / 452 ط. دار المعرفة.

[3] صحيح: رواه البخاري (7485، 6040، 3209) ومسلم (2637) وهو لفظه.

[4] تفسير القرآن العظيم: 4/ 157، والبداية والنهاية: 1/ 83

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

9- أن أفضل الملائكة أو من أفضلهم من شهد بدرا وقد شهدها جبريل بل كان هو وميكائيل على رأس من شهد بدرا من الملائكة.

فعَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ رِفَاعَةَ بْنِ رَافِعٍ الزُّرَقِىِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ -  وَكَانَ أَبُوهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ - قَالَ جَاءَ جِبْرِيلُ إِلَى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: "مَا تَعُدُّونَ أَهْلَ  بَدْرٍ فِيكُمْ؟ قَالَ: "مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ - أَوْ كَلِمَةً  نَحْوَهَا - قَالَ وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ."[1]

10- عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِذَا  تَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ بِالْوَحْيِ سَمِعَ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ لِلسَّمَاءِ  صَلْصَلَةً كَجَرِّ السِّلْسِلَةِ عَلَى الصَّفَا فَيُصْعَقُونَ فَلَا  يَزَالُونَ كَذَلِكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَهُمْ جِبْرِيلُ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَهُمْ  جِبْرِيلُ فُزِّعَ عَنْ قُلُوبِهِمْ قَالَ فَيَقُولُونَ يَا جِبْرِيلُ  مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكَ فَيَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَيَقُولُونَ الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ."[2]

11- أنه ينصر أولياء الله ويقهر أعداءه كما تقدم عند ذكر صفاته ومن ذلك أيضا:

عن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحسان بن ثابت: "اهج المشركين فإن جبريل معك"[3]

12- أنه ممن استثناهم الله – تعالى – عند النفخ فى الصور على أحد الأقوال كما سيأتى إن شاء الله تعالى.

__________________________

[ فصل ]
[ ذكر موته عليه السلام ]

لا شك أن كل من سوى الله تعالى فهو فانٍ {وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ} [الرحمن: 27] فلا يبقى ملَكٌ مقرب ولا نبى مرسل وروى فى حديث الصور الطويل: "...  فيقول الله لِيَمُتْ جبريل وميكائيل. فينطق الله العرش فيقول: يارب يموت  جبريل وميكائيل؟ فيقول: اسكت فإنى كتبت الموت على من كان تحت عرشى  فيموتان... الحديث.[4]

______________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (3992، 3994)

[2] صحيح: رواه  أبو داود (4738) وصححه الشيخ الألبانى على شرط الشيخين انظر الصحيحة (  3/283 ) ومجمع البحرين فيما صححه الألبانى من الأحاديث على شرط الشيخين /  صـ 15 / حديث رقم 2

[3] صحيح: رواه  أحمد ( 18526 ) والنسائى فى الكبرى (5980، 5981، 8236، 8237) من طريقين عن  البراء بن عازب وصححه الألبانى على شرط الشيخين انظر مجمع البحرين (211)  والصحيحة ( 2/ 435 )

[4] ضعيف: قال  الشيخ الألبانى فى تخريج الطحاوية صـ232 رقم (201): أخرجه ابن جرير فى  تفسيره كما ذكره الشارح (2/330 – 331، 24/30، 186-187) من حديث أبى هريرة  مرفوعا، وإسناده ضعيف لأنه من طريق إسماعيل بن رافع المدنى عن يزيد بن أبى  زياد وكلاهما ضعيف بسندهما عن رجل من الأنصار وهو مجهول لم يسم، وقول  الحافظ ابن كثير فى تفسيره (1/248، 4/63) أنه حديث مشهور... الخ لا يستلزم  صحته كما لا يخفى على أهل العلم. ا.هـ

تمت قصة جبريل عليه السلام ولله الحمد

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ باب ]

[ ذكر قصة ميكائيل عليه السلام ]

معنى الاسم:

قال الإمام البخارى فى صحيحه: وقال عكرمة: جبر ومِيك وإسراف: عبدٌ.

إيل: الله.[1]

وقال ابن كثير: وحكاية البخارى عن عكرمة ما تقدم هو المشهور أن "إيل" هو  الله، ورواه ابن جرير عن عكرمة أنه قال: جبريل اسمه عبد الله وميكائيل عبيد  الله، إيل: الله.

ورواه يزيد النحوى عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس مثله وكذا غير واحد من السلف.

وقال محمد بن إسحاق: عن الزهرى، عن علي بن الحسين قال: أتدرون ما اسم جبرائيل من أسمائكم؟ 
قلنا: لا. 
قال: اسمه عبد الله. 
قال: فتدرون ما اسم ميكائيل من أسمائكم؟ 
قلنا: لا. 
قال: اسمه عبيد الله 
وكل اسم مرجعه إلى "إيل" فهو إلى الله.

ومن الناس من يقول: "إيل" عبارة عن عبد 
والكلمة الأخرى هى اسم الله؛ لأن كلمة "إيل" لا تتغير فى الجميع 
فوزانه عبد الله، عبد الرحمن، عبد الملك، عبد القدوس، عبد السلام، عبد الكافى، عبد الجليل 
فـ"عبد" موجودة فى هذا كله واختلفت الأسماء المضاف إليها
وكذلك جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل ونحو ذلك 
وفى كلام غير العرب يقدمون المضاف إليه على المضاف. 
والله أعلم.[2] 

قلت: ولعل هذا هو الأرجح وقد رجحه السيوطى فى شرح الموطأ، والله أعلم.[3]  
_________________________
[1] البخارى مع فتح البارى:  8/ 201

[2] تفسير القرآن العظيم: 1/183 وفتح البارى  8/ 202

[3] تنوير الحوالك شرح موطأ مالك: 1/ 15

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

اللغات فى ميكائيل:

الأولى: ميكاييل، قراءة نافع.

الثانية: ميكائيل، قراءة حمزة.

الثالثة: ميكال، لغة أهل الحجاز وهى قراءة أبي عمرو، وحفص عن عاصم.

قال كعب بن مالك:

ويوم بدرٍ لقيناكم لنا مددٌ  ***  فيه مع النصر ميكال وجبريل
وقال جرير:

عبدوا الصليب وكذبوا بمحمد  ***  وبجبرئيل وكذبوا ميكالا
الرابعة: ميكئيل[1] وهى قراءة ابن محيصن.

الخامسة: ميكييل بياءين وهى قراءة الأعمش باختلاف.

السادسة: مِيكَائَل كما يقال إِسْرَائَل بهمزة مفتوحة.

وهو اسم أعجمى فلذلك لم ينصرف.[2]
_____________________________
[1] تنطق مثل ميكائيل ولكن بدون إشباع الكاف حتى لا يتولد عن الإشباع ألفٌ.

[2] تفسير القرطبى: 1/429

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ ذكر شدة خوفه من الله عز وجل ]
عن أنس بن مالك، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لجبريل عليه السلام: "مالى لم أر ميكائيل ضاحكا قط."
قال: ما ضحك ميكائيل منذ خلقت النار.[1]

_________________________
[1] حسن لغيره: رواه أحمد ( 13342 ) وأبو الشيخ فى العظمة (386) من رواية إسماعيل بن عياش عن المدنيين وهى ضعيفة 
وشيخ ابن عياش عمارة بن غزية قال فيه الحافظ: لا بأس به وروايته عن أنس مرسلة. 
وهو فى جمع الجوامع رقم (18863) وفى الصغير رقم (7930) ورمز لحسنه
 وقال الحافظ العراقى فى تخريج الإحياء (4/252): رواه أحمد وابن أبى الدنيا فى كتاب الخائفين من رواية ثابت عن أنس بإسناد جيد، 
ورواه ابن شاهين فى السنة من حديث ثابت مرسلا
وورد ذلك أيضا فى حق إسرافيل. 
ورواه البيهقى فى الشعب.
وفى حق جبريل رواه ابن أبى الدنيا فى كتاب الخائفين. ا.هـ 
وقد ضعفه الشيخ الألبانى فى ضعيف الجامع (5090) والضعيفة (4454) ثم عاد فحسنه بشواهده فى الصحيحة (2511)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ فصل ]

[ ذكر أعماله عليه السلام ]
أولا: أهم أعماله عليه السلام:

 أنه الملَك الموكل بالنبات والرياح والقطر
 كما أن جبريل – عليه السلام – موكل بالوحى
وإسرافيل موكل بالصور
وملك الموت موكل بقبض الأرواح.

فعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن اليهود سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  أشياء ثم قالوا: إنما بقيت واحدة وهى التى نبايعك إن أخبرتنا بها؛ فإنه ليس  من نبى إلا له من يأتيه بالخبر فأخبرنا من صاحبك؟ 
قال: "جبريل عليه السلام." 
قالوا: جبريل! 
ذاك الذى ينزل بالحرب والقتال والعذاب 
عدونا 
لو قلت ميكائيل الذى ينزل بالرحمة والنبات والقطر لكان. 
فأنزل الله – عز وجل -: {مَن كَانَ عَدُوّا لِجِبْرِيلَ} [البقرة:97] إلى آخر الآية.[1]

**   لطيفة:

قال تعالى: {مَن كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِّلّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِّلْكَافِرِينَ  } [سورة البقرة: 98] 
قال الإمام القرطبى: فإن قيل: لِمَ خص الله جبريل وميكال بالذكر وإن كان ذكر الملائكة قد عمهما؟ 
قيل له: خصهما بالذكر تشريفا لهما كما قال: {فِيهِمَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَنَخْلٌ وَرُمَّانٌ} [سورة الرحمن: 68] 
وقيل: خُصَّا لأن اليهود ذكروهما ونزلت الآية بسببهما فَذِكْرُهُمَا واجب  لئلا تقول اليهود: إنا لم نعاد الله وجميع ملائكته فنص الله عليهما لإبطال  ما يتأولونه من التخصيص.[2]
___________________________
[1] حسن: رواه أحمد ( 2483)

[2] تفسير القرطبى: 1/ 428

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*ثانيا:* ميكائيل مع الأنبياء عليهم السلام:

[أ] ميكائيل مع إبراهيم الخليل عليهما السلام:

قال تعالى: {وَلَقَدْ جَاءتْ رُسُلُنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِالْبُشْرَى قَالُواْ سَلاَمًا قَالَ سَلاَمٌ فَمَا لَبِثَ أَن جَاء بِعِجْلٍ حَنِيذٍ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَيْدِيَهُمْ لاَ تَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ نَكِرَهُمْ وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُواْ لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ وَامْرَأَتُهُ قَآئِمَةٌ فَضَحِكَتْ فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَقَ وَمِن وَرَاء إِسْحَقَ يَعْقُوبَ قَالَتْ يَا وَيْلَتَى أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَاْ عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ قَالُواْ أَتَعْجَبِينَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ رَحْمةُُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَّجِيدٌ فَلَمَّا ذَهَبَ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الرَّوْعُ وَجَاءتْهُ الْبُشْرَى يُجَادِلُنَا فِي قَوْمِ لُوطٍ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَحَلِيمٌ أَوَّاهٌ مُّنِيبٌ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ جَاء أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ وَإِنَّهُمْ آتِيهِمْ عَذَابٌ غَيْرُ مَرْدُودٍ} [ هود: 69-76] 

قال المفسرون: يذكر تعالى أن الملائكة – وكانوا ثلاثة؛ جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل – لما وردوا على إبراهيم الخليل حسبهم أضيافا فعاملهم معاملة الضيوف وشوى لهم عجلا سمينا من خيار بقره 
فلما قربه إليهم وعرض عليهم لم يرَ لهم همة إلى الأكل بالكلية وذلك أن الملائكة ليس فيهم قوة الحاجة إلى الطعام؛ فنكرهم إبراهيم وأوجس منهم خيفة إذ علم أنهم ملائكة والملائكة إنما تنزل بالعذاب {قَالُواْ لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ} أي: لندمر عليهم
 فاستبشرتْ عند ذلك سارة غضبا لله عليهم وكانت قائمة على رؤوس الأضياف كما جرت عادة الناس من العرب وغيرهم، فلما ضحكت استبشارا بذلك بشرها الملائكة بالولد {فَبَشَّرْنَاهَ

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ب] ميكائيل مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

عن أبى بن كعب قال: ما حاك فى صدرى منذ أسلمت إلا أنى قرأت آيةً وقرأها آخرُ غيرَ قراءتى 
فقلت: أقرأنيها رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وقال الآخر: أقرأنيها رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فأتيت النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: يا نبى الله أَقْرَأْتَنِى آية كذا وكذا؟ 
قال:  «نعم، إن جبريل وميكائيل  عليهما السلام أتيانى فقعد جبريل عن يمينى وميكائيل عن يسارى فقال جبريل  عليه السلام: اقرأ القرآن على حرف. قال ميكائيل: استزده. حتى بلغ سبعة أحرف  فكل حرف شافٍ كافٍ.»

وفى لفظ:  «يا أُبَىُّ إنى أُقْرِئْتُ  القرآن فقيل لى: على حرف أو حرفين؟ فقال الملَك الذى معى: قل على حرفين.  قلت على حرفين. فقيل لى على حرفين أو ثلاثة؟ فقال الملَك الذى معى: قل على  ثلاثة. حتى بلغ سبعة أحرف ثم قال: ليس منها إلا شافٍ كافٍ إن قلت: سميعا  عليما عزيزا حكيما مالم تختم آية عذاب برحمة أو آية رحمة  بعذاب.»[1] 

و عَنْ سَمُرَةَ بْنِ جُنْدَبٍ قَالَ: كَانَ النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم إِذَا صَلَّى صَلاَةً أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا بِوَجْهِهِ فَقَالَ  «مَنْ رَأَى مِنْكُمُ اللَّيْلَةَ رُؤْيَا»  قَالَ: فَإِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ قَصَّهَا، فَيَقُولُ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ 
فَسَأَلَنَا يَوْمًا، فَقَالَ: «هَلْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ رُؤْيَا» 
قُلْنَا: لاَ. 
قَالَ:  «لَكِنِّى رَأَيْتُ  اللَّيْلَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ أَتَيَانِى فَأَخَذَا بِيَدِى، فَأَخْرَجَانِى  إِلَى الأَرْضِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ جَالِسٌ، وَرَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ  بِيَدِهِ كَلُّوبٌ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ - قَالَ بَعْضُ  أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ مُوسَى-: إِنَّهُ يُدْخِلُ ذَلِكَ الْكَلُّوبَ  فِى شِدْقِهِ، حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ قَفَاهُ، ثُمَّ يَفْعَلُ بِشِدْقِهِ الآخَرِ  مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ، وَيَلْتَئِمُ شِدْقُهُ هَذَا، فَيَعُودُ فَيَصْنَعُ  مِثْلَهُ.
 قُلْتُ: مَا هَذَا؟ 
قَالاَ: انْطَلِقْ. 
فَانْطَلَقْنَا،  حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا عَلَى رَجُلٍ مُضْطَجِعٍ عَلَى قَفَاهُ، وَرَجُلٌ  قَائِمٌ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ بِفِهْرٍ أَوْ صَخْرَةٍ، فَيَشْدَخُ بِهِ رَأْسَهُ،  فَإِذَا ضَرَبَهُ تَدَهْدَهَ الْحَجَرُ، فَانْطَلَقَ إِلَيْهِ  لِيَأْخُذَهُ، فَلاَ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى هَذَا حَتَّى يَلْتَئِمَ رَأْسُهُ،  وَعَادَ رَأْسُهُ كَمَا هُوَ، فَعَادَ إِلَيْهِ فَضَرَبَهُ 
قُلْتُ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ 
قَالاَ: انْطَلِقْ. 
فَانْطَلَقْنَا  إِلَى ثَقْبٍ مِثْلِ التَّنُّورِ، أَعْلاَهُ ضَيِّقٌ وَأَسْفَلُهُ  وَاسِعٌ، يَتَوَقَّدُ تَحْتَهُ نَارًا، فَإِذَا اقْتَرَبَ ارْتَفَعُوا  حَتَّى كَادَ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا، فَإِذَا خَمَدَتْ رَجَعُوا فِيهَا، وَفِيهَا  رِجَالٌ وَنِسَاءٌ عُرَاةٌ. 
فَقُلْتُ: مَنْ هَذَا؟ 
قَالاَ: انْطَلِقْ.
 فَانْطَلَقْنَا،  حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا عَلَى نَهَرٍ مِنْ دَمٍ فِيهِ رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ عَلَى  وَسَطِ النَّهَرِ رَجُلٌ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ حِجَارَةٌ، فَأَقْبَلَ الرَّجُلُ  الَّذِى فِى النَّهَرِ، فَإِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ رَمَى الرَّجُلُ  بِحَجَرٍ فِى فِيهِ، فَرَدَّهُ حَيْثُ كَانَ، فَجَعَلَ كُلَّمَا جَاءَ  لِيَخْرُجَ رَمَى فِى فِيهِ بِحَجَرٍ، فَيَرْجِعُ كَمَا كَانَ.
 فَقُلْتُ: مَا هَذَا؟
 قَالاَ: انْطَلِقْ. 
فَانْطَلَقْنَا، حَتَّى انْتَهَيْنَا إِلَى رَوْضَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ، فِيهَا شَجَرَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ، وَفِى أَصْلِهَا شَيْخٌ وَصِبْيَانٌ 
وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ نَارٌ يُوقِدُهَا 
فَصَعِدَا  بِى فِى الشَّجَرَةِ، وَأَدْخَلاَنِى دَارًا لَمْ أَرَ قَطُّ أَحْسَنَ  مِنْهَا، فِيهَا رِجَالٌ شُيُوخٌ وَشَبَابٌ، وَنِسَاءٌ وَصِبْيَانٌ
 ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَانِى مِنْهَا فَصَعِدَا بِى الشَّجَرَةَ فَأَدْخَلاَنِى دَارًا هِىَ أَحْسَنُ وَأَفْضَلُ، فِيهَا شُيُوخٌ وَشَبَابٌ. 
قُلْتُ: طَوَّفْتُمَانِى اللَّيْلَةَ، فَأَخْبِرَانِى عَمَّا رَأَيْتُ. 
قَالاَ:  نَعَمْ؛ أَمَّا الَّذِى رَأَيْتَهُ يُشَقُّ شِدْقُهُ فَكَذَّابٌ يُحَدِّثُ  بِالْكَذْبَةِ، فَتُحْمَلُ عَنْهُ حَتَّى تَبْلُغَ الآفَاقَ، فَيُصْنَعُ  بِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ.
 وَالَّذِى رَأَيْتَهُ يُشْدَخُ  رَأْسُهُ فَرَجُلٌ عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ الْقُرْآنَ، فَنَامَ عَنْهُ  بِاللَّيْلِ، وَلَمْ يَعْمَلْ فِيهِ بِالنَّهَارِ، يُفْعَلُ بِهِ إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ.
 وَالَّذِى رَأَيْتَهُ فِى الثَّقْبِ فَهُمُ الزُّنَاةُ.
 وَالَّذِى رَأَيْتَهُ فِى النَّهَرِ آكِلُو الرِّبَا.
 وَالشَّيْخُ فِى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ - عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ - وَالصِّبْيَانُ حَوْلَهُ فَأَوْلاَدُ النَّاسِ
وَالَّذِى يُوقِدُ النَّارَ مَالِكٌ خَازِنُ النَّارِ. 
وَالدَّارُ الأُولَى الَّتِى دَخَلْتَ دَارُ عَامَّةِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ
 وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ الدَّارُ فَدَارُ الشُّهَدَاءِ
 وَأَنَا جِبْرِيلُ، وَهَذَا مِيكَائِيلُ، فَارْفَعْ رَأْسَكَ، فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِى فَإِذَا فَوْقِى مِثْلُ السَّحَابِ.
 قَالاَ ذَاكَ مَنْزِلُكَ.
 قُلْتُ دَعَانِى أَدْخُلْ مَنْزِلِى.
 قَالاَ  إِنَّهُ بَقِىَ لَكَ عُمْرٌ لَمْ تَسْتَكْمِلْهُ، فَلَوِ اسْتَكْمَلْتَ  أَتَيْتَ مَنْزِلَكَ.»[2]

فائدة:
قال  الإمام القرطبى: قال علماؤنا – رحمة الله عليهم – لا أَبْيَنَ فى أحوال  المعذبين فى قبورهم من حديث البخارى وإن كان منامًا فمنامات الأنبياء  وحى.[3]

وعن سعد بن أبى  وقاص قال: رأيت عن يمين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن شماله يوم أحد  رجلين عليهما ثياب بياض ما رأيتهما قبل ولا بعد. يعنى جبريل وميكائيل  عليهما السلام.[4]
____________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه من حديث أنس عن أُبَىٍّ النسائيُّ  (940) وهو لفظه وأحمد (21151، 21190) ورواه من حديث عبادة بن الصامت عن  أُبَىٍّ أحمد (21150) ورواه من حديث سليمان بن صرد عن أُبَىّ باللفظ الثانى  المذكور أبو داود (1477) وهو لفظه وأحمد (21207، 21208) وابنه عبد الله فى  زوائد المسند (21209)

[2] صحيح: رواه البخارى تاما ومختصرا فى مواضع منها  (1386، 7047) وهو لفظه، ومسلم (2275)  من أوله إلى قوله:  "هل رأى أحد منكم البارحة رؤيا."

[3] التذكرة: 120

[4] صحيح: رواه البخارى (4054، 5826) ومسلم (2306) وهو لفظه

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]

[ذكر أعوان ميكائيل عليه السلام]

ميكائيل - عليه السلام - أحد رؤساء الملائكة الكبار العظام؛ جبريل، وميكائيل، وإسرافيل، وملَك الموت، - عليهم السلام - وله أعوان يفعلون ما يأمرهم به: من تصريف الرياح، وإرسال المطر، وغير ذلك.

ومن أعوانه رؤساء كبار؛ كملَك المطر وغيره. وهم منه بمنزلة الوزراء من الملِك، ولهؤلاء الوزراء أتباع كثيرون.

وكل أعوانه رهن إشارته، وجند عبارته، وطوع بنانه. لايتمرد عليه وزير، ولا يتكبر عليه رئيس، بل كلهم له مطيع معين على تنفيذ ما أمره الله تعالى به.

ومن أعوانه:

[1] الرعد: وهو الملك الموكل بالسحاب:

فعن ابن عباس أنه قال: الرعد ملَك ينعق بالغيث كما ينعق الراعى بغنمه.[1]

وعن ابن عباس قال: أَقْبَلَتْ يَهُودُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالُوا: يَا أَبَا الْقَاسِمِ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ خَمْسَةِ أَشْيَاءَ، فَإِنْ أَنْبَأْتَنَا بِهِنَّ عَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ نَبِىٌّ، وَاتَّبَعْنَاكَ  ، فَأَخَذَ عَلَيْهِمْ مَا أَخَذَ إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى بَنِيهِ إِذْ قَالُوا: {اللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ} [يوسف:66] 
قَالَ: "هَاتُوا" 
قَالُوا: أَخْبِرْنَا عَنْ عَلاَمَةِ النبي؟ 
قَالَ: "تَنَامُ عَيْنَاهُ وَلاَ يَنَامُ قَلْبُهُ.
"قَالُوا: أَخْبِرْنَا كَيْفَ تُؤَنِّثُ الْمَرْأَةُ وَكَيْفَ تُذْكِرُ؟ 
قَالَ: "يَلْتَقِى الْمَاءَانِ فَإِذَا عَلاَ مَاءُ الرَّجُلِ مَاءَ الْمَرْأَةِ أَذْكَرَتْ، وَإِذَا عَلاَ مَاءُ الْمَرْأَةِ مَاءَ الرَّجُلِ آنَثَتْ."
قَالُوا: أَخْبِرْنَا مَا حَرَّمَ إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ؟ 
قَالَ: "كَانَ يَشْتَكِى عِرْقَ النَّسَا فَلَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئًا يُلاَئِمُهُ إِلاَّ أَلْبَانَ كَذَا وَكَذَا." قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَد: قَالَ أَبِي: قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: يَعْنِى الإِبِلَ. "فَحَرَّمَ لُحُومَهَا"
قَالُوا: صَدَقْتَ. 
قَالُوا: أَخْبِرْنَا مَا هَذَا الرَّعْدُ؟ 
قَالَ: "مَلَكٌ مِنْ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - مُوَكَّلٌ بِالسَّحَابِ، بِيَدِهِ أَوْ فِى يَدِهِ مِخْرَاقٌ مِنْ نَارٍ يَزْجُرُ بِهِ السَّحَابَ يَسُوقُهُ حَيْثُ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ."
قَالُوا: فَمَا هَذَا الصَّوْتُ الَّذِى يُسْمَعُ؟ 
قَالَ: "صَوْتُهُ."
قَالُوا: صَدَقْتَ. إِنَّمَا بَقِيَتْ وَاحِدَةٌ وَهِىَ الَّتِى نُبَايِعُكَ إِنْ أَخْبَرْتَنَا بِهَا، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ نَبِىٍّ إِلاَّ لَهُ مَلَكٌ يَأْتِيهِ بِالْخَبَرِ فَأَخْبِرْنَا مَنْ صَاحِبكَ؟ قَالَ: "جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَم"
قَالُوا: جِبْرِيلُ! ذَاكَ الَّذِى يَنْزِلُ بِالْحَرْبِ وَالْقِتَالِ وَالْعَذَابِ عَدُوُّنَا، لَوْ قُلْتَ مِيكَائِيلَ الَّذِى يَنْزِلُ بِالرَّحْمَةِ وَالنَّبَاتِ وَالْقَطْرِ لَكَانَ. 
فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {قُل مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ} إِلَى آخِرِ الآيَةَ.[البقرة:97][2]

فائدة: فيما يقال عند سماع الرعد:

قال الإمام النووى: ورُوِّينا بالإسناد الصحيح فى الموطأ عن عبد الله بن الزبير رضي الله عنهما أنه كان إذا سمع الرعد ترك الحديث وقال: سبحان الذى يسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته.[3] 
وروى الإمام الشافعى رحمه الله في "الأم" بإسناد صحيح عن طاووس الإمام التابعى الجليل أنه كان يقول إذا سمع الرعد: سبحان من سبحت له. قال الشافعى: كأنه يذهب إلى قوله تعالى: {وَيُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدَ بِحَمْدِهِ} [الرعد: 13][4]
_____________________________
[1] حسن لغيره: رواه البخارى فى الأدب المفرد (743) قال الشيخ الألبانى فى التعليق على الأدب المفرد: موسى سيئ الحفظ، والحكم وهو: ابن أبان ليس بالثبت، وثبت الشطر الأول منه بنحوه موفوعاـ ((الصحيحة)) (1872)، ثم وجدت له متابعا قويا في تفسير الطبري (13/18 ،83) فهو به حسن إن شاء الله.

[2] حسن: رواه أحمد (2483) وهو لفظه 
والترمذى (3117) [روى السؤال عن الرعد وعما حرم إسرائيل على نفسه] وقال: حسن غريب 
والنسائى فى الكبرى (9024) والطبرانى فى الكبير (12429) 
وأبو الشيخ فى العظمة (769) [روى السؤال عن الرعد] 
جميعهم من طريق بكير بن شهاب، قال فيه أبو حاتم: شيخ، وقال الذهبى فى الميزان: عراقي صدوق، لكن قال الحافظ فى التقريب: مقبول. 
قلت: روى عنه اثنان وذكره ابن حبان فى الثقات فإذا أضفت إلى ذلك قول أبى حاتم وقول الحافظ الذهبى تبين لك أن حكم الحافظ عليه بأنه مقبول فيه تسامح، والله أعلم. 
على أن للحديث شواهد أخرى منها ما رواه أحمد من طريق شهر بن حوشب -وهو لا بأس به فى الشواهد والمتابعات- (2471، 2514، 2515) فقد روى السؤالات دون السؤال عن الرعد. 
وقد ذكر الشيخ الألبانى رحمه الله تعالى فى الصحيحة (4/492/ رقم 1872) شاهدا مرفوعا لسؤال الرعد ثم قال: وجملة القول عندى أن الحديث حسن على أقل الدرجات وفى الباب آثار أخرى كثيرة أوردها السيوطى في "الدر المنثور" فليراجعها من شاء. ا.هـ

[3] صحيح: رواه مالك فى الموطأ: ( 3 / 154 ) والبخارى فى الأدب المفرد ( 744 )

[4] الأذكار للنووى: 172

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[2] ملَك المطر:

وهو الذى أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه. 
فعن أنس بن مالك أن ملَك المطر استأذن ربَّه أن يأتيَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأذن له. 
فقال لأم سلمة: "املكى علينا الباب لا يدخل علينا أحد" 
قال: وجاء الحسين ليدخل فمنعته فوثب فدخل فجعل يقعد على ظهر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى منكبه وعلى عاتقه. 
قال: فقال الملَك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أتحبه؟ 
قال: "نعم" 
قال: أما إنَّ أمتَك ستقتله وإن شئتَ أريتك المكان الذى يقتل فيه. 
فضرب بيده فجاء بطينة حمراء فأخذتها أم سلمة فصرتها فى خمارها. 
قال ثابت: بلغنا أنها كربلاء.[1] 
___________________________
[1] صحيح لغيره: رواه أحمد (13539) والطبرانى فى الكبير (2813) وابن حبان (6742 / إحسان) والبزار (6900) وأبو يعلى الموصلى (3402) كلهم من طريق عمارة بن غزية عن ثابت عن أنس به، وعمارة صدوق كثير الخطأ وله شواهد صحيحة ذكرها العلامة الألبانى فى الصحيحة (464-466/ رقمي 821، 822) وانظر أيضا التعليقات الحسان على ابن حبان (6707/ الألبانى)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[3] أتباع الرعد وملك المطر:

عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "بَيْنَا رَجُلٌ بِفَلاَةٍ مِنَ الأَرْضِ فَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا فِى سَحَابَةٍ: اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلاَنٍ. 
فَتَنَحَّى ذَلِكَ السَّحَابُ فَأَفْرَغَ مَاءَهُ فِى حَرَّةٍ[1] 
فَإِذَا شَرْجَةٌ[2] مِنْ تِلْكَ الشِّرَاجِ قَدِ اسْتَوْعَبَتْ ذَلِكَ الْمَاءَ كُلَّهُ 
فَتَتَبَّعَ الْمَاءَ فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ فِى حَدِيقَتِهِ يُحَوِّلُ الْمَاءَ بِمِسْحَاتِهِ[3] 
فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ مَا اسْمُكَ؟ 
قَالَ: فُلاَنٌ، لِلاِسْمِ الَّذِى سَمِعَ فِى السَّحَابَةِ. 
فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ لِمَ تَسْأَلُنِى عَنِ اسْمِى؟ 
فَقَالَ: إِنِّى سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا فِى السَّحَابِ الَّذِى هَذَا مَاؤُهُ يَقُولُ: اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلاَنٍ لاِسْمِكَ فَمَا تَصْنَعُ فِيهَا؟ 
قَالَ: أَمَّا إِذْ قُلْتَ هَذَا فَإِنِّى أَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا فَأَتَصَدَّقُ بِثُلُثِهِ وَآكُلُ أَنَا وَعِيَالِى ثُلُثًا وَأَرُدُّ فِيهَا ثُلُثَهُ."[4]
______________________________  _____
[1] الحرة: الأرض التى بها حجارة سوداء

[2] الشرجة: مسيل الماء إلى الأرض السهلة

[3] المسحاة: هى المجرفة من الحديد

[4] صحيح: رواه مسلم ( 2984)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ذكر فضائل ميكائيل عليه السلام]
1-  أنه أحد رؤساء الملائكة الكبار جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وملك الموت عليهم السلام.

2-  أنه الملك الموكل بالقَطْر والنبات والرياح وبها حياة البلاد والعباد.

3-  أنه ممن استثناهم الله تعالى عند نفخة الصعق على أحد الأقوال.

4-  أن أفضل الملائكة أو من أفضلهم من شهد بدرا وقد شهدها ميكائيل - عليه السلام - وكان على رأس مجموعة من الملائكة.

فعَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ رِفَاعَةَ بْنِ رَافِعٍ الزُّرَقِىِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ - وَكَانَ أَبُوهُ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ - قَالَ جَاءَ جِبْرِيلُ إِلَى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ: "مَا تَعُدُّونَ أَهْلَ بَدْرٍ فِيكُمْ؟ قَالَ: "مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ - أَوْ كَلِمَةً نَحْوَهَا - قَالَ وَكَذَلِكَ مَنْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ."[1]

5-  قال الإمام البخارى: قال ابن أبى مليكة: أدركت ثلاثين من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلهم يخاف النفاق على نفسه ما منهم أحد يقول إنه على إيمان جبريل وميكائيل.[2]

قال الحافظ: أى لا يجزم أحد منهم بعدم عروض النفاق لهم كما يجزم بذلك فى إيمان جبريل.[3]



[فصل]
[ذكر موته عليه السلام]
روي في حديث الصور الطويل: "... فيقول الله: ليمت جبريل وميكائيل. فينطق الله العرش فيقول: يارب يموت جبريل وميكائيل. فيقول: اسكت فإني كتبت الموت على من كان تحت عرشي. فيموتان... الحديث[4]
______________________________  ___
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (3992، 3994)

[2] هكذا ذكره البخارى معلقا بصيغة الجزم انظر البخارى مع فتح البارى (1 /150) ورواه محمد بن نصر فى تعظيم قدر الصلاة (688) وانظر أيضا رقمى (702، 703) وقول المرجئة: إيماننا على مثل إيمان جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل.

[3] فتح البارى: 1 / 152

[4] ضعيف: وقد تقدم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[ذكر قصة إسرافيل عليه السلام]
معنى الاسم: تقدم الكلام على معنى إسرافيل عند أول ترجمة ميكائيل عليهما السلام.

[فصل]
[أوصافه عليه السلام]

1- أنه قوي شديد القوى بلغ من قوته أنه بنفخة واحدة منه يصعق من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله ثم بنفخة منه يبعثون، فاعرف منه هذه القوة، وانظر أيضا وصف الصور الذى ينفخ فيه.

2- أنه شديد الحرص على تنفيذ ما أمره الله – تعالى – به، وقد بلغ من شدة حرصه على ذلك أنه لم يطرف منذ وكله الله – عز وجل – بالصور، ناظرا تجاه العرش؛ مخافة أن يؤمر بالنفخ في الصور قبل أن يرتد إليه طرفه.

3- عيناه كأنهما كوكبان دريان، فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنْ طرف صاحب الصور مذ وكل به مستعد ينظر نحو العرش مخافة أن يؤمر قبل أن يرتد إليه طرفه كأن عينيه كوكبان دريان".[1]

4- وصف هيئته الآن: وهي أنه – عليه السلام – قد التقم الصور بفيه وحَنَى جبهته وأصغى سمعه ينتظر متى يؤمر.

فعن أبي سعيد الخدرى رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «كَيْفَ أَنْعَمُ ! وَقَدِ الْتَقَمَ صَاحِبُ الْقَرْنِ الْقَرْنَ، وَحَنَى جَبْهَتَهُ، وَأَصْغَى سَمْعَهُ؛ يَنْتَظِرُ أَنْ يُؤْمَرَ أَنْ يَنْفُخَ فَيَنْفُخَ.» قَالَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ فَكَيْفَ نَقُولُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: «قُولُوا: حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ، تَوَكَّلْنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ رَبِّنَا.» وَرُبَّمَا قَالَ سُفْيَانُ «عَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا».[2]
_____________________________
[1] صحيح لغيره: رواه الحاكم (8676) وصححه وزاد الذهبى: على شرط مسلم. وليس كما قال الذهبى. وأبو الشيخ فى العظمة (393) وحسنه الحافظ فى الفتح 11 / 368 ط. السلفية وانظر أيضا الصحيحة (1078).

[2] صحيح لغيره: رواه الترمذى (2431، 3243) وقال: حديث حسن، وأحمد (11039، 11696) والحاكم (8678) وابن المبارك فى الزهد (1597) وأبو الشيخ فى العظمة (398، 399) وعزاه المنذرى فى الترغيب والترهيب (5196) لابن حبان والطبرانى فى الصغير وانظر الصحيحة (1079)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]


[ وصف الصور ]*
*الصُّور:* بضم الصاد المهملة هو القرن الذي يُنْفَخُ فيه
 وقد ورد هذا في الحديث الصحيح
 فعن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص قال: جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ما الصور؟ قال: "قَرْنٌ يُنْفَخُ فِيهِ."[1] 


وروي أنه عظيم جدا وأن فيه دوائر عِظَمُ الدائرة الواحدة فيه عرض السماوات والأرض
 وروي أيضا أن به ثقب بعدد كل روح خلقها الله – عز وجل – أو يخلقها إلى نهاية الدنيا
 وروي أن الله خلق الصور من لؤلؤةٍ بيضاء في صفاء الزجاجة
*ولا يثبت من هذا شئ، والله أعلم.* 
* [تتمة]:*
قال البخارى: باب: نفخ في الصور. قال مجاهد: الصور كهيئة البُوق. 
قال الحافظ: وقال صاحب الصحاح: البوق الذي يزمر به معروف... قال: والصور إنما هو قرن كما جاء فى الأحاديث المرفوعة، وقد وقع فى قصة بدء الأذان بلفظ البوق والقرن في الآلة التي يستعملها اليهود للأذان، ويقال: إن الصور اسم للقرن بلغة أهل اليمن، وشاهده قول الشاعر:
نحن نفخناهم غداة النقعين  ***  نطحا شديدا لا كنطح الصورين[2]

*[تنبيه]:* 
قال القرطبى: وليس الصور جمع صورة كما زعم بعضهم أي نفخ فى صِوَرِ الموتى بدليل الأحاديث المذكورة، والتنزيل يدل على ذلك، قال الله تعالى: {ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى} [الزمر: 68] ولم يقل فيها فعلم أنه ليس جمع صورة.


قال الكلبي: لا أدري ما الصور؟ ويقال: هو جمع صورة، مثل بُسْرَة وبُسْر، أي ينفخ في صِوَرِ الموتى الأرواح.

وقرأ الحسن: {يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصِّوَر عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشِّهَادَةِ} [الأنعام: 73] 


قلت (الكلام للإمام القرطبى): وإلى هذا التأويل فى أن الصُّور بمعنى الصِّوَر ذهب أبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى وهو مردود بما ذكرنا.[3] 


قال الحافظ: فعلى هذا، فالنفخ يقع في الصُّور أولا؛ ليصل النفخُ بالروح إلى الصِّوَر: وهي الأجساد، فإضافة النفخ إلى الصُّور: الذي هو القرن حقيقة، وإلى الصِّوَر: التي هي الأجساد مجاز.[4] 
______________________________  _____
[1] صحيح: رواه أبو داود (4742) والترمذى (2430، 3244) وقال: حديث حسن، وأحمد (6517، 6819) والنسائي في التفسير (332، 401، 476) والدارمي (2798) والحاكم (3631، 3870، 8680) وصححه ووافقه الذهبي، وابن المبارك فى الزهد (1599)
[2] فتح البارى: ( 11/ 268 / سلفية )
[3] الصحيح من التذكرة: 123 ط. الإيمان
[4] فتح البارى: ( 11 / 367 / سلفية )

----------


## أبو عماد محمد

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا .
ماذل يقصدون اخي بكتابة كلمة "مثبت" امام بعض المواضيع؟

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا .


وفيك بارك الله وجزاك خيرا




> ماذل يقصدون اخي بكتابة كلمة "مثبت" امام بعض المواضيع؟


يعني مثبت في مكانه لا يتغير بإضافة مواضيع جديدة أو الرد على مواضيع قديمة

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ذكر أعمال إسرافيل عليه السلام]
1- النزول بأمر الله – عز وجل – فمن ذلك:


أ*- ما سبق أنه نزل مع جبريل وميكائيل لإهلاك قوم لوط وبشارة إبراهيم عليه السلام.


ب*- روى أنه نزل بالوحي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث سنين ثم عزل عنه وأقرن به جبريل، ولم ينزل عليه قرآن على لسان إسرافيل بل لم ينزل القرآن إلا على لسان جبريل. 


فعن عامر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنزلت عليه النبوة وهو ابن أربعين سنة وكان معه إسرافيل ثلاث سنين 
ثم عُزِل عنه إسرافيل وأُقْرِنَ به جبريل عشر سنين بمكة وعشر سنين مهاجره بالمدينة 
فقبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن ثلاث وستين سنة.[1] 


قال ابن سعد: فذكرت هذا الحديث لمحمد بن عمر فقال: ليس يعرف أهل العلم ببلدنا أن إسرافيل قُرِن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن علماءهم وأهل السير منهم يقولون لم يقرن به غير جبريل من حين أنزل عليه الوحي إلى أن قبض صلى الله عليه وسلم.[2]
______________________________  ___
[1] ضعيف مرسل: رواه ابن سعد فى الطبقات: 91- 92 رجاله كلهم ثقات إلا أن عامرا هذا سهو ابن شراحيل الشعبى الحميرى الكوفى وهو ثقة فقيه فاضل إلا أنه تابعى وكان يرسل عن عمر وطلحة وابن مسعود. وعزاه ابن كثير فى البداية ( 3 / 4-5 ) للإمام أحمد ولم أقف عليه فى المسند ثم رأيت الحافظ قال فى الفتح (1/36/ ط. مكتبة الإيمان ): وقع في تاريخ أحمد بن حنبل عن الشعبي أن مدة فترة الوحي كانت ثلاث سنين وبه جزم ابن إسحاق... ثم راجعت المنقول عن الشعبي من تاريخ الإمام أحمد ولفظه من طريق داود بن أبي هند عن الشعبي: أنزلت عليه النبوة وهو ابن أربعين سنة فقرن بنبوته إسرافيل ثلاث سنين فكان يعلمه الكلمة والشيء ولم ينزل عليه القرآن على لسانه فلما مضت ثلاث سنين قرن بنبوته جبريل فنزل عليه القرآن على لسانه عشرين سنة. وأخرجه ابن أبي خيثمة من وجه آخر مختصرا عن داود بلفظ بعث لأربعين ووكل به اسرافيل ثلاث سنين ثم وكل به جبريل... وقد حكى ابن التين هذه القصة لكن وقع عنده ميكائيل بدل إسرافيل وأنكر الواقدي هذه الرواية المرسلة وقال لم يقرن به من الملائكة إلا جبريل انتهى. ولا يخفى ما فيه فإن المثبت مقدم على النافي إلا إن صحب النافي دليل نفيه فيقدم والله أعلم. 
[2] الطبقات الكبرى لابن سعد: 91 - 92

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

2- ولاية اللوح المحفوظ:
واللوح المحفوظ هو الذى كتب الله فيه مقادير الخلائق. 
ومعنى محفوظ أي محفوظ من الزيادة والنقص والتبديل والتحريف. 
وهو المذكور فى قوله تعالى: {بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ فِى لَوْحٍ مَحْفُوظٍ} [البروج: 21-22].

وأما سبب ولايته اللوح المحفوظ ؛ فلأنه أول من سجد لآدم من الملائكة. 
قال الحافظ: وقد روى النقاش أنه أول من سجد من الملائكة فجوزى بولاية اللوح المحفوظ.[1] 
وقال أنس بن مالك وغير واحد من السلف: اللوح المحفوظ فى جبهة إسرافيل.[2] 
وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز: لما أمرت الملائكة بالسجود كان أول من سجد منهم إسرافيل فآتاه الله أن كتب القرآن فى جبهته. رواه ابن عساكر.[3] 
قلت: ولكنى لم أقف على خبر مرفوع ثابت فى هذا فالله أعلم. 

3- حمل العرش: 
يُذْكَرُ هذا فى بعض كتب العقيدة ولم أقف على خبرٍ مرفوع ثابت فى هذا 
ولكن روى فى معناه حديث ضعيف: عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج على أصحابه فقال: "ما جمعكم." 
قالوا: اجتمعنا نذكر ربنا ونتفكر في عظمته. 
فقال: "ألا أخبركم ببعض عظمته؟" 
قلنا: بلى يا رسول الله. 
قال: "إن ملَكا من حملة العرش يقال له إسرافيل. زاوية من زوايا العرش على كاهله، قد مرقتا[4] قدماه في الأرض السفلى، ومَرَقَ رأسُه من السماء السابعة العليا في مثله من خليقة ربكم تبارك وتعالى".[5]

قلت: على فرض ثبوت هذا الحديث فليس فيه أن إسرافيل المذكور هو نفسه الذى ينفخ فى الصور بل قد يكون هو وقد يكون غيره فلا وجه للجزم بأحدهما من غير مُرَجِّح فليتأمل.

4- النفخ فى الصور وهى أهم أعماله وأشهرها:

قال تعالى: {وَيَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَفَزِعَ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَن شَاء اللَّهُ وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ} [سورة النمل: 87]  وقال: {وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَن شَاء اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُم قِيَامٌ يَنظُرُونَ} [سورة الزمر:68] 

وأما السنة فلم يرد فيها أو على الأقل لم أقف على خبر مرفوع ثابت يذكر أن إسرافيل هو الذى ينفخ فى الصور إلا ما روى فى حديث الصور الطويل وقد تقدم أنه ضعيف
 ولكن قال الحافظ: اشتهر أن صاحب الصور إسرافيل – عليه السلام – ونقل الحليمى فيه الإجماع ووقع التصريح به فى حديث وهب بن منبه وفى حديث أبى سعيد عند البيهقى وفى حديث أبى هريرة عند ابن مردويه وكذا فى حديث الصور الطويل[6]

وقال القرطبى: قال علماؤنا: والأمم مجمعون على أن الذى ينفخ فى الصور إسرافيل عليه السلام.[7]

قلت هذا هو المعروف المشهور وانظر ما سيأتى عند ذكر أعوانه.
___________________________
[1] فتح البارى: ( 6 /234 / سلفية ) وانظر أيضا تفسير القرآن العظيم (8/212) والبداية والنهاية (1/48) وقال: حكاه السهيلى فى كتابه التعريف والإعلام بما أبهم فى القرآن من الأعلام.
[2] البداية والنهاية: 1 / 21
[3] البداية والنهاية: 1 /86
[4] هكذا فى المطبوع
 وقال محققا العظمة: وردت هكذا فى جميع النسخ والصواب (مرقت) وهو الأنسب لغويا ا.هـ 
قلت: هكذا قالا! وليس فى الرواية خطأ حتى يُصَوَّب بل تُخَرَّج على لغة أكلوه البراغيث ومنها حديث: "يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة بالليل..." الحديث، وقوله تعالى: {وَأَسَرُّواْ النَّجْوَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ} [ سورة الأنبياء: 3]
[5] ضعيف: رواه أبو الشيخ فى العظمة (479) وأبو نعيم فى الحلية (6/65-66)
[6] فتح البارى: ( 11 / 368 / سلفية )
[7] الصحيح من التذكرة: 123

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[ وقت النفخ فى الصور ]
ورد أن وقت النفخة يكون يوم جمعة.

فعن أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إِنَّ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ أَيَّامِكُمْ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ فِيهِ خُلِقَ آدَمُ وَفِيهِ قُبِضَ وَفِيهِ النَّفْخَةُ وَفِيهِ الصَّعْقَةُ فَأَكْثِرُوا عَلَىَّ مِنَ الصَّلاَةِ فِيهِ فَإِنَّ صَلاَتَكُمْ مَعْرُوضَةٌ عَلَىَّ.» 
قَالَ: قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَكَيْفَ تُعْرَضُ صَلاَتُنَا عَلَيْكَ وَقَدْ أَرِمْتَ؟ يَقُولُونَ: بَلِيتَ. 
فَقَالَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَرَّمَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَجْسَادَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ.»[1]
____________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه أبو داود (1047) والنسائى (1373) وابن ماجه (1085) وأحمد (16162) والحاكم (1029) وقال: صحيح على شرط البخارى ووافقه الذهبى فى التلخيص. وابن حبان (550 / موارد ) وابن شيبة (5551، 8781)

----------


## أحمد نورالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
ما رأيك يا د. إبراهيم أن أجمعه للأخوة وأجعله كتابًا إلكترونيًّا (pdf) هكذا يسهل على الإخوة قراءته؟
جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> ما رأيك يا د. إبراهيم أن أجمعه للأخوة وأجعله كتابًا إلكترونيًّا (pdf) هكذا يسهل على الإخوة قراءته؟
> جزاك الله خيرًا.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد
فلا بأس إن شاء الله أن تفعل ذلك
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ذكر أعوان إسرافيل عليه السلام]

أولا: ملائكة اللوح المحفوظ:

قد علمت مما سبق أن من أعمال إسرافيل عليه السلام ولايةَ اللوح المحفوظ؛ فمن أعوانه ملائكة اللوح المحفوظ ونعنى بهم الملائكة الذين ينسخون من اللوح المحفوظ ما شاء الله – تعالى – من قضائه على عباده ووحيه إلى أنبيائه بالأقلام التى هو تعالى يعلم كيفيتها. 
وقد صح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رُفِعَ ليلة المعراج لمستوى يسمع فيه صريف الأقلام:
 فعن ابن شهاب قال: أخبرنى ابن حزم: أن ابن عباس وأبا حَبَّةَ الأنصارى كانا يقولان: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ثم عرج بى حتى ظهرت لمستوى أسمع فيه صريف الأقلام."[1]

قوله: "لمستوى" بفتح الواو قال الخطابى: المراد به المصعد، وقيل: المكان المستوِي.

قوله: "صريف الأقلام": أي تصويتها حال الكتابة. 
قال الخطابى: هو صوت ما تكتبه الملائكة من أقضية الله تعالى ووحيه وما ينسخونه من اللوح المحفوظ أو ما شاء الله تعالى من ذلك أن يكتب ويرفع لما أراده من أمره وتدبيره.

قال القاضى: فى هذا حجة لمذهب أهل السنة:
 فى الإيمان بصحة كتابة الوحي والمقادير فى كتب الله تعالى من اللوح المحفوظ وما شاء
 بالأقلام التى هو تعالى يعلم كيفيتها 
على ما جاءت به الآيات من كتاب الله تعالى والأحاديث الصحيحة 
وأن ما جاء من ذلك على ظاهره 
لكن كيفية ذلك وصورته وجنسه مما لا يعلمه إلا الله تعالى أو من أطلعه على شئ من ذلك من ملائكته ورسله؟ 
وما يتأول هذا ويحيله عن ظاهره إلا ضعيف النظر والإيمان:
- إذ جاءت به الشريعة المطهرة 
- ودلائل العقول لا تحيله 
- والله تعالى يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد حكمة من الله تعالى وإظهارا لما يشاء من غيبه لمن يشاء من ملائكته وسائر خلقه وإلا فهو غنى عن الكتب والاستذكار سبحانه وتعالى ا.هـ[2]

وقال شارح الطحاوية: وأصحاب هذا القلم (يعنى قلم الوحي وهو الذى يكتب به وحى الله إلى أنبيائه ورسله كما تقدم) هم الحكام على العالم،
 والأقلام كلها خدم لأقلامهم
 وقد رُفِعَ النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسرى به إلى مستوى يسمع فيه صريف الأقلام فهذه الأقلام هى التى تكتب ما يوحيه الله تبارك وتعالى من الأمور التى يدبرها أمر العالم العلوى والسفلى.[3]
______________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (394، 3342) ومسلم (163)

[2] ( 1/ 2/ 179/ نووى ) وانظر أيضا فتح البارى 1 / 617

[3] شرح العقيدة الطحاوية: 265 - 266

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ثانيا: ملائكة الصور:


قد علمت أن الإجماع حاصل على أن الذي ينفخ في الصور هو إسرافيل عليه السلام، لكن روى في السنة ما ظاهره يخالف ذلك، فمن ذلك: 
عَنْ أَبِى مُرَيَّةَ عَنِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أَوْ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو عَنِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: « النَّفَّاخَانَ فِي السَّمَاءِ الثَّانِيَةِ رَأْسُ أَحَدِهِمَا بِالْمَشْرِقِ وَرِجْلاَهُ بِالْمَغْرِبِ ». أَوْ قَالَ: « رَأْسُ أَحَدِهِمَا بِالْمَغْرِبِ وَرِجْلاَهُ بِالْمَشْرِقِ يَنْتَظِرَانِ مَتَى يُؤْمَرَانِ يَنْفُخَانِ فِى الصُّورِ فَيَنْفُخَانِ ».1


وعن أَبِى سعيدٍ قال: قال: رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: « إِنَّ صَاحِبَي الصُّورِ بِأَيْدِيهِمَا - أَوْ فِي أَيْدِيهِمَا - قَرْنَانِ يُلاَحِظَانِ النَّظَرَ مَتَى يُؤْمَرَانِ ».2


وعند الحاكم من حديث أبى سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "مَا مِنْ صَبَاحٍ إلا وملكان يناديان يقول أحدهما: اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا ويقول الآخر اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا وملكان موكلان بالصور ينتظران متى يؤمران فينفخان..." الحديث3


وفى الزهد لهناد بن السرى بسند صحيح موقوف على عبد الرحمن بن أبى عمرة قال: ما من صباح إلا وملكان يقولان: يا طالب الخير أقبل ويا طالب الشر أقصر... وملكان موكلان بالصور.4


قلت: فالذي يظهر من مجموع الأحاديث السابقة – والله أعلم – أن موضع الشاهد ثابت وهو أن اثنين ينفخان في الصور، أو محتمل الثبوت على الأقل. 
وعلى هذا فينبغي التوفيق = بين ما ثبت أن النافخ في الصور إسرافيل - عليه السلام - وقد علمت أنه يحتمل أن يكون من حملة العرش = وبين ما روى هنا من أن النفاخين في السماء الثانية، فذَكَرَ أنهما اثنان وأنهما في السماء الثانية، فأقول:


قال الحافظ ابن كثير: ولعل هذين الملكين أحدهما هو إسرافيل وهو الذي ينفخ في الصور... والآخر هو الذي ينقر في الناقور، وقد يكون الصور والناقور اسم جنس يعم أفرادا كثيرين، والألف واللام فيهما للعهد، ويكون لكل واحد منهما أتباع يفعلون بفعله والله أعلم.5


وقال الحافظ:... وعلى هذا فقوله في حديث عائشة: أنه إذا رأى إسرافيل ضم جناحيه نفخ".6 أنه ينفخ النفخة الأولى وهى نفخة الصعق ثم ينفخ إسرافيل النفخة الثانية وهى نفخة البعث.7


أقول: وعلى هذا فإسرافيل - عليه السلام - هو الذي يتلقى الأمر بالنفخ؛ لأنه كما سبق لم يطرف منذ وكل بالصور، ينظر تجاه العرش؛ مخافة أن يؤمر بالنفخ قبل أن يرتد إليه طرفه، فإذا تلقى الأمر بالنفخ ضم جناحيه، فكانت هذه علامة للملك الآخر أن ينفخ؛ فينفخ.


وأما قوله في الحديث الآخر: "النفاخان فى السماء الثانية…" فقد تقدم كلام الحافظ ابن كثير عليه آنفا.
 غير أنه يحتمل شيئا آخر وهو أن هذين النفاخين من أتباع إسرافيل، لا أن أحدهما هو إسرافيل والآخر هو الذي ينقر فى الناقور.
 ويقوي هذا الرأي ما تقدم أن من أعمال إسرافيل عليه السلام ولاية اللوح المحفوظ وهو فوق سبع سماوات يقينا. 
وأيضا، ما تقدم من أنه من حملة العرش، والعرش فوق السماوات السبع يقينا. 
إذا علمت ذلك علمت أن إسرافيل - عليه السلام - ليس في السماء الثانية يقينا، وأن هذين النفاخين اللذين في السماء الثانية إنما هما تابعان من أتباعه وبعض أعوانه.


وأما أنهما يلاحظان النظر متى يؤمران فينفخان، فإنهما ينتظران الأمر من إسرافيل عليه السلام.


وأما أنه اختصهما بالذكر فى الأحاديث، فيدل على أنهما من أعظم أتباع إسرافيل - عليه السلام- وقد يكون لكل منهما أعوان آخرون يفعلون كفعلهما فليتأمل، والله أعلم.
____________________________
1 حسن لغيره بما بعده دون زيادة وصف رأس الملك ورجليه: رواه أحمد (6818) وذكره المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب (5200) وجود إسناده فقال: رواه أحمد بإسناد جيد على الشك في إرساله أو اتصاله. 
وتعقبه الشيخ الألباني، رحمه الله، في الضعيفة (6896) بأن المتن منكر في وصف الملك رأسا ورجلا وأما السند ففيه أبو مرية وهو مجهول ثم الشك، ثم قال: كيف تجتمع الجودة مع الشك المذكور. 
قلت: ولكن موضع الشاهد وهو أن اثنين ينفخان في الصور يشهد له ما بعده.


2 حسن لغيره: رواه ابن ماجه (4273) قال فى الزوائد: إسناده ضعيف لضعف حجاج بن أرطاة وعطية العوفى.


3 ضعيف جدا: رواه الحاكم (8679) وقال تفرد به خارجة بن مصعب عن زيد بن أسلم وقال الذهبى: خارجة ضعيف.


4 فتح البارى: 11 / 369 / سلفية، وصححه. والصحيح من التذكرة: 123


5 الفتن والملاحم لابن كثير: 1 / 116 ط. دار الرشيد.


6 يشير إلى حديث عبد الله بن الحارث قال: كنت عند عائشة وعندها كعب الأحبار فذكر إسرافيل فقالت: يا كعب أخبرني عن إسرافيل. 
فقال كعب: عندكم العلم.
 قالت: أجل، قالت: فأخبرني. 
قال: له أربعة أجنحة جناحان في الهواء وجناح قد تسربل به وجناح على كاهله والقلم على أذنه فإذا نزل الوحي كتب القلم ثم درست الملائكة ، وملك الصور جاثٍ على إحدى ركبتيه وقد نصب الأخرى فالتقم الصور يحنى ظهره وقد أُمِرَ إذا رأى إسرافيل قد ضم جناحه أن ينفخ فى الصور. 
فقالت عائشة: هكذا سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول. 
وهذا الحديث ذكره المنذري في الترغيب والترهيب (5197) وقال: رواه الطبراني في الأوسط بإسناد حسن، وقال الحافظ في الفتح: ( 11 / 396 / سلفية. ): ورجاله ثقات إلا على بن زيد بن جدعان ففيه ضعف فإن ثبت حمل على أنهما جميعا ينفخان ا.هـ 
ورواه أبو الشيخ في العظمة بنحوه (288).


7 فتح الباري: ( 11 / 369 / سلفية )

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فائدة]
كون إسرافيل - عليه السلام - لم يطرف منذ وكل بالصور لا يعارض نزولَه مع جبريل وميكائيل لتعذيب قوم لوط وبشارة إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام؛ إذ أنه - عليه السلام - يكون على الهيئة المذكورة ما لم يؤمر بغير ذلك، فكأن نزوله معهما استثناء من هذه الحالة. 


وأيضا، فكونه لم يطرف مذ وكل بالصور ليس أمرا من الله - عز وجل - بل هو شدة حرص منه على تنفيذ أوامر الله عز وجل، وأما نزوله مع جبريل وميكائيل فبأمر من الله - عز وجل - فلا يضيع ما أمر به لما خاف أن يضيع مما لم يؤمر به بعد. فتأمل، والله أعلم.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]


[ذكر نفخات الصور والخلاف فى عددها]
اختلف العلماء فى عدد نفخات الصور على ثلاثة مذاهب:


الأول: يقع النفخ فى الصور أربع مرات. وهو منقول عن ابن حزم.1


الثانى: يقع النفخ فى الصور ثلاث مرات. وهو اختيار كثير من العلماء واختاره ابن العربى وابن كثير وابن تيمية وغيرهم 
ومستندهم فى ذلك حديث الصور الطويل، وفيه: « إن الله عز وجل لما فرغ من خلق السموات والأرض خلق الصور، فأعطاه إسرافيل، فهو واضعه على فيه شاخص ببصره إلى العرش ينتظر متى يؤمر » ،
قال: قلت: يا رسول الله ، ما الصور؟ قال: « القرن »، 
قال: قلت: كيف هو؟ 
قال: « عظيم، والذي بعثني بالحق، إن عظم دائرة فيه كعرض السماء والأرض، فينفخ فيه ثلاث نفخات: الأولى نفخة الفزع، والثانية نفخة الصعق، والثالثة نفخة القيام لرب العالمين..."2 وقد تقدم أنه ضعيف.


وما رواه الطبرى: "ثم ينفخ فى الصور ثلاث نفخات: نفخة الفزع ونفخة الصعق ونفخة القيام لرب العالمين".3 وهذا ضعيف أيضا.


ونفخة الفزع هى المذكورة فى قوله تعالى: {وَيَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَفَزِعَ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَن شَاء اللَّهُ وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ} [سورة النمل: 87] 


ونفختى الصعق والبعث مذكورتان فى قوله تعالى: {وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَن شَاء اللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُم قِيَامٌ يَنظُرُونَ} [سورةالزمر:68]


الثالث: يقع النفخ فى الصور مرتين: 
الأولى نفخة الصعق ويكون معها فزع، 
والثانية نفخة البعث 
وإليه ذهب الإمام القرطبى والحافظ فى الفتح وهو الرأى الراجح والله أعلم.

قال القرطبى: ونفخة الفزع هى نفخة الصعق؛ لأن الأمرين لا زمان بينهما أى: فزعوا فزعا ماتوا منه. 
والسُّنة الثابتة على ما تقدم من حديث أبى هريرة وعبد الله بن عمر4 وغيرهما يدل على أنهما نفختان لا ثلاث، وهو الصحيح إن شاء الله تعالى: {وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا مَن شَاء اللَّهُ} [الزمر: 68] فاستثنى هنا كما استثنى فى نفخة الفزع فدل على أنهما واحدة.5
______________________________  __________
1 فتح البارى: ( 11 / 369 / سلفية )


2 ضعيف: ذكره ابن كثير فى الفتن والملاحم: (1 / 117- 122 / ط. دار الرشيد) وعزاه لأبى يعلى الموصلى فى مسنده وابن ابن جرير فى تفسيره والطبراني فى المطولات والبيهقى فى البعث والنشور والحافظ أبى موسى المدينى فى المطولات. 
قال: ومداره على إسماعيل بن رافع قاص أهل المدينة وهو ضعيف وإسماعيل بن رافع ليس فى الوضاعين وكأنه جمع هذا الحديث من طرق متعددة وأماكن متفرقة فجمعه وساقه سياقة واحدة ا.هـ بتصرف. 
قلت: ورواه أيضا أبو الشيخ فى العظمة (388) ومحمد بن نصر فى تعظيم قدر الصلاة (273)


3 هكذا رواه الطبرى مختصرا كما فى الفتح ( 11 / 369 / سلفية ) وإسناده منقطع لا يصح كما فى التذكرة.


4 سنذكرهما فيما يأتى إن شاء الله تعالى


5 الصحيح من التذكرة: 123- 124

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ذكر نفخة الصعق وأول من يسمعها وحال الناس عندها:
أول شئ يطرق أهل الدنيا بعد وقوع أشراط الساعة نفخة الفزع التي منها يصعقون
 فإذا نفخ فى الصور والناس فى أسواقهم يَخِصِّمُون أي: يختصمون فى البيع والشراء لم يبق أحد من أهل الأرض إلا رفع رأسه مميلا أحد جانبي عنقه، رافعا الآخر كهيئة المتسمع المندهش الذي فجأه أمر غريب وصوت عجيب؛ فيريد أن ينصت لهذا الصوت الذي لا يدرى مصدره.
 كل أهل الأرض يكونون على هذه الهيئة متسمعين لهذا الصوت الهائل العظيم الذي قد هال الناس وأزعجهم عما كانوا فيه من أمر الدنيا وشغلهم بها.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ذكر أول من يسمع النفخة:
أول من يسمعها رجلٌ يَلُوطُ حوض إبله أى: يُطَيِّنُهُ ويُصْلِحُهُ، 
فإذا سمعها صَعِقَ وصَعِقَ الناس.
فعن يعقوب بن عاصم بن عروة بن مسعود الثقفى قال: سَمِعْتُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَمْرٍو وَجَاءَهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ مَا هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ الَّذِي تُحَدِّثُ بِهِ؟ تَقُولُ إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ تَقُومُ إِلَى كَذَا وَكَذَا . 
فَقَالَ: سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ! أَوْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، أَوْ كَلِمَةً نَحْوَهُمَا، لَقَدْ هَمَمْتُ أَنْ لَا أُحَدِّثَ أَحَدًا شَيْئًا أَبَدًا 
إِنَّمَا قُلْتُ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَرَوْنَ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَمْرًا عَظِيمًا: يُحَرَّقُ الْبَيْتُ وَيَكُونُ وَيَكُونُ . 
ثُمَّ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يَخْرُجُ الدَّجَّالُ فِي أُمَّتِي فَيَمْكُثُ أَرْبَعِينَ لَا أَدْرِي أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا أَوْ أَرْبَعِينَ شَهْرًا أَوْ أَرْبَعِينَ عَامًا فَيَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ كَأَنَّهُ عُرْوَةُ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ فَيَطْلُبُهُ فَيُهْلِكُهُ.
 ثُمَّ يَمْكُثُ النَّاسُ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ لَيْسَ بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ عَدَاوَةٌ.
 ثُمَّ يُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ رِيحًا بَارِدَةً مِنْ قِبَلِ الشَّأْمِ فَلَا يَبْقَى عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ أَحَدٌ فِي قَلْبِهِ مِثْقَالُ ذَرَّةٍ مِنْ خَيْرٍ أَوْ إِيمَانٍ إِلَّا قَبَضَتْهُ حَتَّى لَوْ أَنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ دَخَلَ فِي كَبِدِ جَبَلٍ[1] لَدَخَلَتْهُ عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى تَقْبِضَهُ."
قَالَ سَمِعْتُهَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قَالَ: "فَيَبْقَى شِرَارُ النَّاسِ فِي خِفَّةِ الطَّيْرِ وَأَحْلَامِ السِّبَاعِ لَا يَعْرِفُونَ مَعْرُوفًا وَلَا يُنْكِرُونَ مُنْكَرًا 
فَيَتَمَثَّلُ لَهُمْ الشَّيْطَانُ فَيَقُولُ: أَلَا تَسْتَجِيبُونَ؟
 فَيَقُولُونَ فَمَا تَأْمُرُنَا؟
فَيَأْمُرُهُمْ بِعِبَادَةِ الْأَوْثَانِ 
وَهُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ دَارٌّ رِزْقُهُمْ حَسَنٌ عَيْشُهُمْ.
 ثُمَّ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَلَا يَسْمَعُهُ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا أَصْغَى لِيتًا[2] وَرَفَعَ لِيتًا."
قَالَ: "وَأَوَّلُ مَنْ يَسْمَعُهُ رَجُلٌ يَلُوطُ[3] حَوْضَ إِبِلِهِ 
قَالَ فَيَصْعَقُ وَيَصْعَقُ النَّاسُ 
ثُمَّ يُرْسِلُ اللَّهُ أَوْ قَالَ يُنْزِلُ اللَّهُ مَطَرًا كَأَنَّهُ الطَّلُّ أَوْ الظِّلُّ[4] - نُعْمَانُ الشَّاكُّ - فَتَنْبُتُ مِنْهُ أَجْسَادُ النَّاسِ 
ثُمَّ يُنْفَخُ فِيهِ أُخْرَى فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ يَنْظُرُونَ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ هَلُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ {وَقِفُوهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ مَسْئُولُونَ} [الصافات: 24] 
قَالَ: ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: أَخْرِجُوا بَعْثَ النَّارِ. 
فَيُقَالُ: مِنْ كَمْ؟ 
فَيُقَالُ: مِنْ كُلِّ أَلْفٍ تِسْعَ مِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ.
 قَالَ: فَذَاكَ يَوْمَ {يَجْعَلُ الْوِلْدَانَ شِيبًا} [المزمل: 17]
وَذَلِكَ {يَوْمَ يُكْشَفُ عَنْ سَاقٍ} [القلم:42] 5

_______________________
[1] قوله: "كَبِد جَبَل": أى داخله وأوسطه. وكبد كل شئ وسطه.
[2] قوله: "أصغى لِيتا": اللِّيت – بكسر اللام وآخره مثناة فوقية – وهى صفحة العنق أى جانبه. 
وأصغى: أى أمال.
[3] قوله: "يلوط حوض إبله": أى يطينه ويصلحه
[4] قوله: "كأنه الطَّل أو الظِّل": قال العلماء: الأصح الطَّل بالمهملة.
[5] صحيح: رواه مسلم (2940)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

حال الناس عند النفخ في الصور:
قال تعالى: {مَا يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً} يعنى النفخة الأولى التي يكون بها هلاكهم 
{تَأْخُذُهُمْ وَهُمْ يَخِصِّمُونَ} [يــس:49] أي يختصمون في أسواقهم وحوائجهم. 


وقال تعالى: {يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي لاَ يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلاَّ هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لاَ تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلاَّ بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِندَ اللّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ} [الأعراف: 187] 


وقال تعالى: {فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ تَوْصِيَةً} أي: أن يوصوا 
{وَلَا إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ يَرْجِعُونَ} [يــس:50] أي من أسواقهم وحيث كانوا.


وعن أبى هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لَا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا، فَإِذَا طَلَعَتْ فَرَآهَا النَّاسُ آمَنُوا أَجْمَعُونَ، فَذَلِكَ حِينَ: {لاَ يَنفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِن قَبْلُ أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا} [سورة الأنعام: 158] 
وَلَتَقُومَنَّ السَّاعَةُ وَقَدْ نَشَرَ الرَّجُلَانِ ثَوْبَهُمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَلَا يَتَبَايَعَانِه  ِ وَلَا يَطْوِيَانِهِ 
وَلَتَقُومَنَّ السَّاعَةُ وَقَدْ انْصَرَفَ الرَّجُلُ بِلَبَنِ لِقْحَتِهِ فَلَا يَطْعَمُهُ 
وَلَتَقُومَنَّ السَّاعَةُ وَهُوَ يَلِيطُ حَوْضَهُ فَلَا يَسْقِي فِيهِ 
وَلَتَقُومَنَّ السَّاعَةُ وَقَدْ رَفَعَ أَحَدُكُمْ أُكْلَتَهُ إِلَى فِيهِ فَلَا يَطْعَمُهَا".[1] 
______________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (6506، 7121) ومسلم (2954)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[لطيفة] 
مكان الملَك ساعة النفخيقوم ملَكُ الصور بين السماء والأرض ساعة النفخ. 
قال الحافظ: وأخرج البيهقى بسند قوى عن ابن مسعود موقوفا: "ثم يقوم ملك الصور بين السماء والأرض فينفخ فيه. والصور قَرْنٌ. فلا يبقى لله خلق فى السماء والأرض إلا مات إلا من شاء ربك ثم يكون بين النفختين ما شاء الله..."[1] 


[فائدة] فى معنى الناقور
قال تعالى: {فَإِذَا نُقِرَ فِى النَّاقُورِ} [المدثر:8] قال الإمام البخارى: وقال ابن عباس: الناقور الراجفة: النفخة الأولى، والرادفة: النفخة الثانية.[2] 
وقال الإمام القرطبى: وسماه – أى الصورَ – اللهُ تعالى أيضا بالناقور فى قوله تعالى: {فَإِذَا نُقِرَ فِى النَّاقُورِ} [المدثر: 8] قال المفسرون: الصورُ ينقر فيه مع النفخ الأول لموت الخلق[3] لتكون الصيحة أشد وأعظم.[4] 
______________________________  _____
[1] فتح البارى: ( 11 / 369 / سلفية )
[2] فتح البارى: ( 11 / 367 / سلفية )
[3] الصحيح من التذكرة: 120
[4] السابق: 122

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

خاتمة 
في ذكر المستثنى من نفخة الصعق:
وحاصل ما جاء في ذلك أحد عشر قولا:
الأول: أنهم الموتى كلهم؛ لكونهم لا إحساس لهم فلا يصعقون. 
وإليه ذهب القرطبي في "المفهم شرح مسلم" ومستنده أنه لم يرد في تعيينهم خبر صحيح، وتعقبه صاحبه القرطبي في "التذكرة"[1] فقال: قد صح فيه حديث أبى هريرة، وفى الزهد لهناد بن السرى عن سعيد بن جبير موقوفا: هم الشهداء. وسنده إلى سعيد صحيح.


الثاني: أنهم الشهداء كما في أثر سعيد بن جبير السابق.


الثالث: الأنبياء. وإليه ذهب البيهقي في تأويل الحديث في تجويزه أن موسى ممن استثنى الله. قال: ووجهه عندي أنهم أحياء عند ربهم كالشهداء فإذا نفخ في الصور النفخة الأولى صعقوا ثم لا يكون ذلك موتا في جميع معانيه إلا في ذهاب الاستشعار... ثم ذكر أثر سعيد بن جبير السابق في الشهداء وحديث أبى هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سأل جبريل عن هذه الآية: مَنِ الذين لم يشأ الله أن يصعقوا؟ قال: هم شهداء الله عز وجل.[2] ورجحه الطبري.


الرابع: قال يحيى بن سلام في تفسيره: بلغني أن آخر من يبقى جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وملك الموت ثم يموت الثلاثة ثم يقول الله لملك الموت: مُتْ. فيموت.


الخامس: حملة العرش لأنهم فوق السماوات.


السادس: الأربعة المذكورون وحملة العرش.


السابع: موسى وحده. أخرجه الطبري بسند ضعيف عن أنس عن قتادة وذكره الثعلبي عن جابر.


الثامن: الولدان المخلدون الذين في الجنة والحور العين لأن الجنات فوق السماوات ودون العرش.


التاسع: خزان الجنة والنار وما فيها من حيات وعقارب. حكاهما الثعلبي عن الضحاك ومزاحم.


العاشر: الملائكة كلهم. جزم به أبو محمد بن حزم في "الملل والنحل".


الحادي عشر: روى الطبري بسند صحيح عن قتادة قال: قال الحسن: يستثنى الله وما يدع أحدا إلا أذاقه الموت.[3]


قلت: وذهب ابن تيمية إلى أن الاستثناء متناول لمن في الجنة من الحور العين، قال: فإن الجنة ليس فيها موت، ومتناول لغيرهم ولا يمكن الجزم بكل من استثناه الله فإن الله أطلق في كتابه.[4] 
____________________________
[1] القرطبى صاحب "التذكرة" تلميذ القرطبى صاحب "المفهم شرح مسلم".
[2] قال الحافظ: ( 11 / 454 / ط. مكتبة الإيمان ) صححه الحاكم ورواته ثقات.
[3] انظر فتح البارى ( 11 / 370-371 / سلفية ) والصحيح من التذكرة: 112- 113 والروح لابن القيم: 44 والفتن والملاحم لابن كثير: 1/126
[4] دقائق التفسير لابن تيمية: 4 / 281

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> [فصل]
> 
> 
> [ذكر نفخات الصور والخلاف فى عددها]
> اختلف العلماء فى عدد نفخات الصور على ثلاثة مذاهب:
> 
> 
> الأول: يقع النفخ فى الصور أربع مرات. وهو منقول عن ابن حزم.1
> 
> ...


https://majles.alukah.net/t136221/

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

تتمة 
في بيان الصعق الذي يكون في عرصات القيامة
هناك صعق يكون في عرصات القيامة وهو صعق آخر غير الصعق المذكور في القرآن والذي يكون بسبب النفخ في الصور 


فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: اسْتَبَّ رَجُلَانِ: رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَرَجُلٌ مِنْ الْيَهُودِ 
قَالَ الْمُسْلِمُ: وَالَّذِي اصْطَفَى مُحَمَّدًا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ 
فَقَالَ الْيَهُودِيُّ: وَالَّذِي اصْطَفَى مُوسَى عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ 
فَرَفَعَ الْمُسْلِمُ يَدَهُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَطَمَ وَجْهَ الْيَهُودِيِّ 
فَذَهَبَ الْيَهُودِيُّ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَأَخْبَرَهُ بِمَا كَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ وَأَمْرِ الْمُسْلِمِ 
فَدَعَا النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم الْمُسْلِمَ فَسَأَلَهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ فَأَخْبَرَهُ 
فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لَا تُخَيِّرُونِي عَلَى مُوسَى فَإِنَّ النَّاسَ يَصْعَقُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَصْعَقُ مَعَهُمْ فَأَكُونُ أَوَّلَ مَنْ يُفِيقُ فَإِذَا مُوسَى بَاطِشٌ جَانِبَ الْعَرْشِ فَلَا أَدْرِي أَكَانَ فِيمَنْ صَعِقَ فَأَفَاقَ قَبْلِي أَوْ كَانَ مِمَّنْ اسْتَثْنَى اللَّهُ"[1]


 قال الإمام ابن القيم: فهذا صعق في موقف القيامة إذا جاء الله لفصل القضاء وأشرقت الأرض بنوره فحينئذ تصعق الخلائق كلهم قال تعالى: {فَذَرْهُمْ حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي فِيهِ يُصْعَقُونَ} [الطور:45] 
ولو كان هذا الصعق موتا لكانت موتة أخرى 
وقد تنبه لهذا جماعة من الفضلاء 
فقال أبو عبد الله القرطبي: ظاهر هذا الحديث أن هذه صعقة غَشْيٍ تكون يوم القيامة لا صعقة الموت الحادثة عند نفخ الصور[2] 


وقال الحافظ ابن كثير: هذا الصعق الذي يحصل للناس يوم القيامة سببه تجلى الرب تعالى لعباده لفصل القضاء فيصعق الناس من العظمة والجلال كما صعق موسى يوم الطور حين سأل الرؤية فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا وخر موسى صعقا
 فموسى – عليه السلام – يوم القيامة إذا صعق الناس إما أن يكون جوزي بتلك الصعقة الأولى فما صعق عند هذا التجلي
 وإما أن يكون صعق أخف من غيره فأفاق قبل الناس كلهم والله أعلم.[3] 
.
______________________________  _
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (2411، 3408، 3414، 3476، 4813، 5062، 6517، 6518، 7428، 7472) ومسلم (2373)
[2] الروح لابن القيم: 45 والصحيح من التذكرة: 113
[3] الفتن والملاحم لابن كثير: 1/ 184

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ذكر نفخة البعث
قال تعالى: {يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَتَأْتُونَ أَفْوَاجًا} [النبأ: 18] 
وقال تعالى: {وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَإِذَا هُم مِّنَ الْأَجْدَاثِ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَنسِلُونَ قَالُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا مَن بَعَثَنَا مِن مَّرْقَدِنَا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَصَدَقَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِن كَانَتْ إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ جَمِيعٌ لَّدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ} [يــس: 51 - 53] 


وعن عبد الله بن مسعود قال: ترسل ريح فيها صِرٌّ باردة زمهرير فلا يبقى على الأرض مؤمن إلا لفته تلك الريح
 ثم تقوم الساعة على الناس
 ثم يقوم ملك بين السماء والأرض بالصور فينفخ فيه فلا يبقى خلق فى السماء والأرض إلا مات 
ثم يكون بين النفختين ما شاء الله أن يكون
 ثم يرسل الله ماء من تحت العرش فتنبت جسمانهم ولحمانهم من ذلك الماء كما تنبت الأرض من الثرى 
ثم قرأ ابن مسعود: {وَاللَّهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَابًا فَسُقْنَاهُ إِلَى بَلَدٍ مَّيِّتٍ فَأَحْيَيْنَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا كَذَلِكَ النُّشُورُ} [فاطر: 9] 
ثم يقوم ملك بين السماء والأرض بالصور فينفخ فيه فتنطلق كل نفس  إلى جسدها فتدخل فيه ويقومون قياما لرب العالمين.[1]
_____________________________
[1] الفتن والملاحم لابن كثير: 1 / 131 رواه سفيان الثورى بإسناد جيد عن عبد الله بن مسعود موقوفا.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ذكر فضائل إسرافيل عليه السلام]
1- أنه أحد رؤساء الملائكة الكبار: جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل؛ 
ولهذا كان من دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "... اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ جَبْرَائِيلَ وَمِيكَائِيلَ وَإِسْرَافِيلَ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ أَنْتَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ عِبَادِكَ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ اهْدِنِي لِمَا اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ مِنْ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِكَ إِنَّكَ تَهْدِي مَنْ تَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ."[1]


2- أنه أول من سجد من الملائكة لآدم عندما أمروا بالسجود فجوزي بولاية اللوح المحفوظ كما تقدم.


3- أنه ممن استثناهم الله عند النفخ في الصور كما تقدم.


4- أنه يبعث هو وجبريل وميكائيل قبل جميع الخلائق، كما روى ذلك.


5- أنه أحد حملة العرش كما تقدم بيان ذلك والكلام عليه.


6- أن أفضل الملائكة من شهد بدرا وقد شهدها إسرافيل - عليه السلام - 
وشهد له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه ملك عظيم.


 فعَنْ عَلِيٍّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: 
قَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَلأَبِي بَكْرٍ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ: "مَعَ أَحَدِكُمَا جِبْرِيلُ، وَمَعَ الآخَرِ مِيكَائِيلُ، وَإِسْرَافِيلُ مَلَكٌ عَظِيمٌ يَشْهَدُ الْقِتَالَ، أَوْ يَكُونُ فِي الصَّفِّ."[2]
______________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه مسلم (770)
[2] صحيح: رواه أحمد (1256) والحاكم (4430) وصححه ووافقه الذهبى. وابن أبى شيبة (32490، 37656) والبزار (729) والضياء فى المختارة (633، 634، 635، 636).

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[ذكر قصة ملك الموت]
اسمه:
اشتهر على ألسنة الناس أن اسمه عزرائيل 
ثم قالوا: إن معنى عزرائيل: عبد الجبار
 لكن لم يرد تسميته فى حديث مرفوع ثابت بهذا الاسم.
 قال الإمام السيوطى: لم يرد تسميته فى حديث مرفوع وورد عن وهب بن منبه أن اسمه عزرائيل.[1] 
وقال الشيخ الألبانى: قلت: هذا هو اسمه فى الكتاب والسنة: "ملك الموت" 
وأما تسميته بـ"عزرائيل" فمما لا أصل له خلافا لما هو مشهور عند الناس ولعله من الإسرائيليات.[2] 
وقال الحافظ ابن كثير: وأما ملك الموت فليس بمصرح باسمه فى القرآن ولا فى الأحاديث الصحاح وقد جاء تسميته فى بعض الآثار بعزرائيل والله أعلم.[3]
______________________________  __
[1] زهر الربى على المجتبى: 2 / 573
[2] أحكام الجنائز للشيخ الألبانى: 156 حاشية رقم (2)
[3] البداية والنهاية: 1 / 48

----------


## ياسين المراكشي

جزاك الله خيرا .هل من الممكن ان تجمعها في ملف واحد بي دي اف .؟

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

وجزاك
....................
وأما جمعها في ملف واحد فبعد الانتهاء إن شاء الله من الحلقات كاملة أرفعها
ونسأل الله التيسير والقبول

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ذكر عمله عليه السلام]
هو الملك الموكل بقبض أرواح جميع الخلائق من الإنس والجن والطير والبهائم وغير ذلك من أصناف الحيوان وقبض أرواح الملائكة وروح نفسه على أحد القولين.
______________________________
[فصل]
[ذكر هيئة ملك الموت عليه السلام عند قبض الأرواح]تختلف هيئته – عليه السلام – باختلاف حال العبد المقبوض:
فأما العبد المؤمن فإنه يأتيه فى صورة حسنة، وهيئة غير منكرة،
 ومعه من أعوانه ملائكة الرحمة 
فيجلس عند رأسه ويسلم عليه ويقول: اخرجى أيتها النفس الطيبة كانت فى الجسد الطيب اخرجى حميدة وأبشرى بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان .

وأما العبد الكافر فإنه يأتيه فى صورة مَهُولة مخُوفة وهيئة مستنكرة 
ومعه من أعوانه ملائكة العذاب
فيجلس عند رأسه ويقول: اخرجى أيتها النفس الخبيثة كانت فى الجسد الخبيث اخرجى ذميمة وأبشرى بحميم وغساق، وآخر من شكله أزواج. فلا يزال يقال لها ذلك حتى تخرج. 
وقد وردت الآثار بهذا كله؛ فمن ذلك: 
عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: « الْمَيِّتُ تَحْضُرُهُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ 
فَإِذَا كَانَ الرَّجُلُ صَالِحًا قَالُوا: اخْرُجِى أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الطَّيِّبَةُ كَانَتْ فِى الْجَسَدِ الطَّيِّبِ اخْرُجِى حَمِيدَةً وَأَبْشِرِى بِرَوْحٍ[1] وَرَيْحَانٍ[2] وَرَبٍّ غَيْرِ غَضْبَانَ
 فَلاَ يَزَالُ يُقَالُ لَهَا ذَلِكَ حَتَّى تَخْرُجَ
 ثُمَّ يُعْرَجُ بِهَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَيُفْتَحُ لَهَا 
فَيُقَالُ: مَنْ هَذَا؟
 فَيَقُولُونَ: فُلاَنٌ.
 فَيُقَالُ: مَرْحَبًا بِالنَّفْسِ الطَّيِّبَةِ كَانَتْ فِى الْجَسَدِ الطَّيِّبِ ادْخُلِى حَمِيدَةً وَأَبْشِرِى بِرَوْحٍ وَرَيْحَانٍ وَرَبٍّ غَيْرِ غَضْبَانَ. 
فَلاَ يَزَالُ يُقَالُ لَهَا ذَلِكَ حَتَّى يُنْتَهَى بِهَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الَّتِى فِيهَا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ. 


وَإِذَا كَانَ الرَّجُلُ السُّوءُ قَالَ: اخْرُجِى أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْخَبِيثَةُ كَانَتْ فِى الْجَسَدِ الْخَبِيثِ اخْرُجِى ذَمِيمَةً وَأَبْشِرِى بِحَمِيمٍ[3] وَغَسَّاقٍ[4] وَآخَرَ مِنْ شَكْلِهِ أَزْوَاجٌ[5] 
فَلاَ يَزَالُ يُقَالُ لَهَا ذَلِكَ حَتَّى تَخْرُجَ
 ثُمَّ يُعْرَجُ بِهَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَلاَ يُفْتَحُ لَهَا 
فَيُقَالُ: مَنْ هَذَا؟
 فَيُقَالُ: فُلاَنٌ.
 فَيُقَالُ: لاَ مَرْحَبًا بِالنَّفْسِ الْخَبِيثَةِ كَانَتْ فِى الْجَسَدِ الْخَبِيثِ ارْجِعِى ذَمِيمَةً فَإِنَّهَا لاَ تُفْتَحُ لَكِ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ
 فَيُرْسَلُ بِهَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ تَصِيرُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ.»[6] 



[1] رَوْح: أى رحمة
[2] رَيْحان: أى طِيب
[3] الحميم: الماء الحار
[4] غساق: البارد المنتن
[5] وآخر من شكله أزواج: أى وبأصناف كائنة من جنس المذكور من الحميم والغساق.
[6] صحيح: رواه ابن ماجه (4262) وأحمد (8754) والنسائى فى الكبرى (11925) والبيهقى فى إثبات عذاب القبر: ( 35)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
إن قيل: كيف يقبض ملك الموت أرواح من يموت بالمشرق والمغرب فى وقت واحد؟
فالجواب:
اعلم – رحمنى الله وإياك – أن هذا أمر عجيب لا ينقضى منه العجب إذا تركنا للعقل تفسير كيفيته.
 أمَّا إذا نسبنا القدرة لله - عز وجل - فى هذا وفى غيره مما لاتدركه عقولنا زال كل عجب وانتهى كل دهش.
فاعلم أن الله – عز وجل – قد يسر كل شئ لما خلق له وجعل ملَكَ الموت هو الرسول الملائكى المسئول عن قبض الأرواح وجعل له القدرة أن لو يشاء لقبض أرواح الإنس والجن والطير والبهائم حتى البعوض والبراغيث وغيرها، وأيضا، أرواح الملائكة فى السماوات العُلَىا مع عظم الفرق بين السماء والأرض وبين كل سماء والتى تليها. 
جعل الله له القدرة أن لو يشاء لقبض جميع هذه الأواح فى آن واحد وفى طرفة عين ولمحة طرف
 وذلك على الله يسير {وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعْجِزَهُ مِن شَيْءٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَلِيمًا قَدِيرًا} [فاطر:44]


 ثم اعلم – علمك الله الخير ودلك عليه وجعلك من أهله – أن هذا هو الذى سوف يحدث عند نفخة الصعق
 فكل ذى روحٍ موجود وقتها سوف يَصْعَقُ فيموت من الإنس والجن وإبليس اللعين والطير والحيوان والملائكة وكل ذى روح كلهم يموتون فى آن واحد عند سماع النفخة والذى يقبض أرواحهم جميعا فى وقت واحد هو ملك الموت عليه السلام. 
فافهم ذلك وانسب القدرة لله – عز وجل – يَزُل عنك وجه العجب والله أعلم. 


ولا زال الناس يعجبون من هذا، وقد عجب منه بعض السلف كما عجبنا وقد روى فى ذلك بعض الآثار منها:
عن زميل بن سماك الحنفى أنه سمع أباه يحدث ولقى عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما فى المدينة بعدما كُفَّ بصرُه قال: قلت: هِى[1] يابن عباس ما تقول فى أمر غمنى واهتممت به؟ 
قال: قلت: نفسان اتفق موتُهما فى طرفةٍ، واحدٌ فى المشرق وواحد فى المغرب كيف قدر عليهما ملك الموت؟ 
قال: والذى نفسى بيده ما قدرةُ ملكِ الموت على أهل المشارق والمغارب والظلمات والنور والبحور إلا كقدرة الرجل على مائدته يتناول من أيها شاء.[2] 


وعن مجاهد قال: جُعِلَتِ الأرضُ لملك الموت – عليه السلام – برُّها وبحرها وجبلها وسهلها كالطست يأخذ منها حيث شاء.[3] 


وقال الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله تعالى -: ملك الموت أعطاه الله قدرة على قبض الأرواح في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها يقبضها ولو ماتوا في لحظة واحدة
 ولا تستغرب لأن الملائكة لا يقاسون بالبشر لأن الله أعطاهم قدرة عظيمة أشد من الجن. 
الجن أقوى من البشر، 
والملائكة أقوى من الجن
 انظر قصة سليمان حيث قال: {يَآ أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَيُّكُمْ يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا قَبْلَ أَن يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ قَالَ عِفْرِيتٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ} عفريت قوي شديد {أَنَآ آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن تَقُومَ مِن مَقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ} [النمل:40]
 أين مكان العرش؟ 
جـ: في اليمن
 وسليمان في الشام 
مسيرة شهر بينهما وكان سليمان عادة يقوم من مقامه في ساعة معينة فـ {قَالَ الَّذِي عِندَهُ عِلْمٌ مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ} 
الثاني أسرع من الأول أي مدة بصرك ما ترده إلا وقد جاءك
{فَلَمَّا رَآهُ} حالًّا رآه {مُسْتَقِرًّا عِندَهُ} 
قال العلماء: إن هذا الذي عنده من الكتاب دعا الله باسمه الأعظم *فحملت الملائكة العرش من اليمن إلى الشام في هذه اللحظة.* 
إذا فالملائكة أقوى من الجن 
فلا تستغرب أن يموت الناس في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وأن يقبض أرواحهم ملك واحد كما قال الله {قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُم مَّلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ} [السجدة: 11]
إذا قال الله لهذا الملك: اقبض روح كل من مات. هل يمكن أن يقول لا؟
 لا يمكن؛ لأنهم لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم. 
ولهذا لما قال الله للقلم: اكتب ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة. 
القلم جماد، فهل كتب، أم لا؟ 
جـ: كتب ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة. 
فالله - عز وجل - إذا أمر لا يمكن أن يعصى، إلا المردة من الجن، أو من بني آدم، 
أما الملائكة فلا يعصون الله.[4] 

______________________________  _
[1] قوله: "هِى": بكسر الهاء وربما زادوا هاء السكت فقالوا هيه، وهو اسم فعل أمر بمعنى زدنى من الحديث.
[2] رواه أبو الشيخ فى العظمة (434) وزميل بن سماك هذا لم يذكر فيه جرح ولا تعديل. 
[3] حسن لغيره: رواه أبو الشيخ فى العظمة (436) عن سفيان عن رجل عن مجاهد، وابن جرير فى التفسير (18 / 604 / تركى) عن عيسى وورقاء جميعا عن ابن أبى نجيح عن مجاهد، وابن أبى زمنين فى رياض الجنة (77) عن عاصم عن الحكم أن مجاهدا
[4] شرح رياض الصالحين لابن عثيمين: 1 / 442 - 443

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

​لطيفة:


روى سليمان بن معمر الكلابى قال: حضرتُ مالك بن أنس وأتاه رجل فسأله: يا أبا عبد الله! البراغيثُ أَمَلَكُ الموتِ يقبض أرواحها؟ 
فأطرق مالك طويلا 
ثم قال: أَلَهَا نَفْسٌ؟
 قال: نعم.
 قال: ملكُ الموت يقبض أرواحَها {اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا} [الزمر: 42]
 ذكره الخطيب أبو بكر .[1]
______________________________  _____

[1] التذكرة: 60، 64




 ​

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

​[فصل]
[بيان أن الله تعالى هو المتوفى على الحقيقة]
قال تعالى: {اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا} [الزمر: 42]
وقال تعالى: {قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُم مَّلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ} [السجدة: 11]
وقال تعالى: {حَتَّىَ إِذَا جَاء أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لاَ يُفَرِّطُونَ} [الأنعام: 61]


فقد نسب التوفى تارة إلى الله - عز وجل – 
وتارة إلى ملك الموت 
وتارة إلى أعوانه من الملائكة.
______________________________  _
أما نسبة التوفى إلى الله تعالى؛ فلأنه الفاعل الحقيقى لذلك؛ ولأنه هو الذي قضى بالموت وقدره، فهو بقضائه وقدره وأمره، فأضيف إليه التوفي لأجل ذلك.
قال تعالى:{وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَكَفُورٌ} [الحـج: 66]
وقال تعالى: {الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ} [الملك: 2] وقال تعالى: {قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِن كُنتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّن دِينِي فَلاَ أَعْبُدُ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَكِنْ أَعْبُدُ اللّهَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} [يونس: 104]
______________________________  _
وأما نسبة التوفى إلى ملك الموت فلمباشرته نزع الروح وقبضها[1]
______________________________
وأما نسبة التوفى إلى الملائكة الذين هم أعوان ملك الموت: ملائكة الرحمة أو ملائكة العذاب؛ فلأنهم يأخذونها من ملك الموت ويتولونها بعده؛ 
فصحت إضافة التوفي إلى كل بحسبه.


وقيل: إن نسبة التوفى إلى أعوانه من الملائكة؛ لأنهم يعالجون نزع الروح من سائر الجسد حتى إذا بلغت الروح الحلقوم أخذها منهم ملك الموت فأكمل قبضها. وهذا لا دليل عليه.
وقيل: إن الأعوان هم الذين يتولون قبض الروح، ثم يأخذها منهم ملك الموت بعد القبض. وهذا عكس ما ثبت فى السنة. والله أعلم.


______________________________  ____
[1] وانظر ما سيأتى عند ذكر ملك الأرحام

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
بيان معنى تردد الله فى قبض روح عبده المؤمن
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ﷺ: "إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ مَنْ عَادَى لِي وَلِيًّا فَقَدْ آذَنْتُهُ بِالْحَرْبِ وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَيَّ عَبْدِي بِشَيْءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِي يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ كُنْتُ سَمْعَهُ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ بِهِ وَبَصَرَهُ الَّذِي يُبْصِرُ بِهِ وَيَدَهُ الَّتِي يَبْطِشُ بِهَا وَرِجْلَهُ الَّتِي يَمْشِي بِهَا وَإِنْ سَأَلَنِي لَأُعْطِيَنَّهُ وَلَئِنْ اسْتَعَاذَنِي لَأُعِيذَنَّهُ وَمَا تَرَدَّدْتُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ تَرَدُّدِي عَنْ نَفْسِ الْمُؤْمِنِ يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ مَسَاءَتَهُ."[1]
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:
هذا حديث شريف رواه البخارى من حديث أبى هريرة رضي الله عنه وهو أشرف حديث روى فى صفة الأولياء. 
وقد رد هذا الكلام طائفة وقالوا: إن الله لا يوصف بالتردد وإنما يتردد من لا يعلم عواقب الأمور، والله عالم بالعواقب. وربما قال بعضهم: إن الله يعامله معاملة المتردد.
والتحقيق: أن كلام رسول الله حق وليس أحد أعلم بالله من رسوله ولا أنصح لأمته منه ولا أفصح ولا أحسن بيانا منه فإذا كان كذلك كان المتحذلق والمنكر عليه من أضل الناس وأجهلهم وأسوأهم أدبا بل يجب تأديبه وتعزيره ويجب أن يصان كلام رسول الله ﷺ عن الظنون الباطلة والاعتقادات الفاسدة.
والمتردد منا وإن كان تردده فى الأمر لأجل كونه ما يعلم عاقبة الأمور لا يكون ما وصف الله به نفسه بمنزلة ما يوصف به الواحد منا؛ فإن الواحد منا قد يتردد تارة لعدم العلم بالعواقب وتارة لما فى الفعلين من المصالح والمفاسد فيريد الفعل لما فيه من المصلحة ويكرهه لما فيه من المفسدة لا لجهله به كالشئ الواحد الذى يُحَبُّ من وجه ويكره من وجه كما قيل:
الشيب كره وأكره أن أفارقه  ***  فاعجب لشئ على البغضاء محبوبوهذا مثل إرادة المريض للدواء الكريه، بل جميع ما يريده العبد من الأعمال الصالحة التى تكرهها النفس هو من هذا الباب. وفى الصحيح: "حُفَّتِ الْجَنَّةُ بِالْمَكَارِهِ وَحُفَّتِ النَّارُ بِالشَّهَوَاتِ"[2] وقال: ﴿كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَّكُمْ﴾ [البقرة: 216] 
ومن هذا الباب يظهر معنى التردد المذكور فى الحديث فإنه قال: "وَلاَ يَزَالُ عَبْدِي يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَيَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ" فإن العبد الذى هذا حاله صار محبوبا للحق محبا له يتقرب إليه أولا بالفرائض وهو يحبها ثم اجتهد فى النوافل التى يحبها ويحب فاعلها فأتى بكل ما يقدر عليه من محبوب الحق فأحبه الحق لفعل محبوبه من الجانبين بقصد بقصد اتفاق الإرادة وبحيث يحب ما يحبه محبوبه ويكره ما يكره محبوبه 
والرب يكره أن يسئ عبدَه ومحبوبَه فلزم من هذا أن يكره الموت ليزداد من محاب محبوبه.
والله سبحانه وتعالى قد قضى بالموت فكل ما قضى به فهو يريده ولابد منه فالرب مريد لموته لما سبق به قضاؤه وهو مع ذلك كاره لمساءة عبده وهى المساءة التى تحصل له بالموت، فصار الموت مرادا للحق من وجه مكروها له من وجه 
وهذا حقيقة التردد وهو أن يكون الشئ الواحد مرادا من وجه وإن كان لابد من ترجيح أحد الجانبين كما ترجح إرادة الموت لكن مع وجود كراهة الرب لمساءة عبده وليس بإرادته لموت المؤمن الذى يحبه ويكره مساءته كإرادته لموت الكافر الذى يبغضه ويريده.[3]


[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (6502)
[2] صحيح: رواه البخارى (6487) ومسلم (2823)
[3] رسالة فى معنى تردد الله فى قبض روح عبده المؤمن. مطبوعة مع الفتوى الحموية الكبرى. مطبعة المدنى.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]
[ذكر أعوان ملك الموت]
أعوان ملك الموت صنفان: ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب. وكل صنف منهما قد وكل بنوع من الأرواح: 
فأما ملائكة الرحمة فموكلون بقبض روح العبد المؤمن 
وأما ملائكة العذاب فموكلون بقبض روح العبد الكافر أو الفاجر، 
وكلا الصنفين قد ذكر فى الكتاب والسنة:
فعن ملائكة الرحمة: قال تعالى: {الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ طَيِّبِينَ يَقُولُونَ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ} [النحل: 32]
وعن ملائكة العذاب قال تعالى: {الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنفُسِهِمْ فَأَلْقَوُاْ السَّلَمَ مَا كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ مِن سُوءٍ بَلَى إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ}[النحل: 28] وقال تعالى: {وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ يَتَوَفَّى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ وَأَدْبَارَهُمْ وَذُوقُواْ عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ} [الأنفال:50] وقال تعالى: {وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةُ بَاسِطُواْ أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُواْ أَنفُسَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَكُنتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ} [الأنعام: 93]


*وأما فى السنة:*
فعن البراء بن عازب قال: "خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنازة رجل من الانصار، فانتهينا إلى القبر ولما يلحد، فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (مستقبل القبلة)، وجلسنا حوله، وكأن على رؤوسنا الطير، وفي يده عود ينكت في الارض، (فجعل ينظر إلى السماء، وينظر إلى الارض، وجعل يرفع بصره ويخفضه، ثلاثا)،
 فقال: "استعيذوا بالله من عذاب القبر" مرتين، أو ثلاثا، 
(ثم قال: "اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ") (ثلاثا)، 
ثم قال: "إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا كَانَ فِي انْقِطَاعٍ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا، وَإِقْبَالٍ مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ، نَزَلَ إِلَيْه مَلَآئِكَةٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، بِيضُ الْوُجُوهِ، كَأَنَّ وُجُوهَهُمْ الشَّمْسُ، مَعَهُمْ كَفَنٌ مِنْ أَكْفَانِ الْجَنَّةِ، وَحَنُوطٌ[1] مِنْ حَنُوطِ الْجَنَّةِ، حَتَّى يَجْلِسُواْ مِنْهُ مَدَّ الْبَصَرِ، 
ثُمَّ يَجِيئُ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام[2] حَتَّى يَجْلِسَ عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ فَيَقُولُ: أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الطَّيِّبَةُ (وفي رواية: الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ِ)، اخْرُجِي إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ وَرِضْوَانٍ.
"قال: "فَتَخْرُجُ تَسِيلُ كَمَا تَسِيلُ الْقَطْرَةُ مِنْ فِي السِّقَاءِ، فَيَأْخُذُهَا، (وفي رواية: حَتَّى إِذَا خَرَجَتْ رُوحُهُ صَلَّى عَلَيْهِ كُلُّ مَلَكٍ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ، وَكُلُّ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَفُتِحَتْ لَهُ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَابٍ إِلَّا وَهُمْ يَدْعُونَ اللهَ أَنَّ يُعْرَجَ بِرُوحِهِ مِنْ قِبَلِهِمْ) 
فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يأخذوها فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن، وفي ذلك الْحَنُوطِ، (فذلك قوله تعالى: {تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لَا يُفَرِّطُونَ} [الأنعام: 61] 
ويخرج منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وجدت على وجه الارض، 
قال: فيصعدون بها فلا يمرون - يعني بها - على ملإٍ من الملائكة إلا قالوا: ماهذا الرُّوحُ الطيِّبُ؟ 
فيقولون: فلان ابن فلان - بأحسن أسمائه التي كانوا يسمونه بها في الدنيا، حتى ينتهوا بها إلى السماء الدنيا، فيستفتحون له، فيفتح لهم، فَيُشَيِّعُهُ من كل سماء مقربوها، إلى السماء التي تليها، حتى ينتهي به إلى السماء السابعة، 
فيقول الله عز وجل: اكتبوا كتاب عبدي في عليين {وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا عِلِّيُّونَ كِتَابٌ مَّرْقُومٌ يَشْهَدُهُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ}[المطففين: 19 – 20] فيكتب كتابه في عليين، ثم يقال): أعيدوه إلى الارض، فإني (وعدتهم أني) منها خلقتهم، وفيها أعيدهم ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى، 
قال: فـ (يرد إلى الارض، و) تعاد روحه في جسده، 
(قال: فإنه يسمع خفق نعال أصحابه إذا ولوا عنه) (مدبرين). 
فيأتيه ملكان (شديدا الانتهار) فـ (ينتهرانه، و) يجلسانه فيقولان له: من ربك؟ 
فيقول: ربي الله
 فيقولان له: ما دينك؟
 فيقول: ديني الاسلام 
فيقولان له: ما هذا الرجل الذي بعث فيكم؟ 
فيقول: هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فيقولان له: وما عملك؟ 
فيقول: قرأت كتاب الله فآمنت به، وصدقت، (فينتهره فيقول: من ربك؟ ما دينك؟ من نبيك؟ وهي آخر فتنة تعرض على المؤمن، فذلك حين يقول الله عزوجل: {يُثَبِّتُ اللهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا} [إبراهيم: 37] 
فيقول: ربي الله، وديني الاسلام، ونبيي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
 فينادي مناد في السماء: أن صدق عبدي، فأفرشوه من الجنة، وألبسوه من الجنة، وافتحوا له بابا إلى الجنة، 
قال: فيأتيه من روحها وطيبها، ويفسح له في قبره مد بصره، 
قال: ويأتيه (وفي رواية: يمثل له) رجل حسن الوجه، حسن الثياب، طيب الريح، فيقول: أبشر بالذي يسرك، (أبشر برضوان من الله، وجنات فيها نعيم مقيم)، هذا يومك الذي كنت توعد، 
فيقول له: (وأنت فبشرك الله بخير) من أنت؟ فوجهك الوجه يجيئ بالخير، 
فيقول: أنا عملك الصالح (فوالله ما علمتك إلا كنت سريعا في إطاعة الله، بطيئا في معصية الله، فجزاك الله خيرا)، 
ثم يفتح له باب من الجنة، وباب من النار، فيقال: هذا منزلك لو عصيت، الله، أبدلك الله به هذا فإذا رأى ما في الجنة قال: رب عجل قيام الساعة، كيما أرجع إلى أهلى ومالى، (فيقال له: اسكن).
"قال: " وإن العبد الكافر (وفي رواية: الفاجر) إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا، وإقبال من الآخرة، نزل إليه من السماء ملائكة (غلاظ شداد)، سود الوجوه، معهم المسوح[3] (من النار)، فيجلسون منه مَدَّ البصر،
 ثم يجيئ ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه، فيقول: أيتها النفس الخبيثة اخرجي إلى سخط من الله وغضب، 
قال: فتفرق في جسده فينتزعها كما ينتزع السفود (الكثير الشعب) من الصوف المبلول، (فتقطع معها العروق والعصب)، (فيلعنه كل ملك بين السماء والأرض، وكل ملك في السماء وتغلق أبواب السماء، ليس من أهل باب إلا وهم يدعون الله ألا تعرج روحه من قبلهم)، 
فيأخذها، 
فإذا أخذها، لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يجعلوها في تلك المسوح، ويخرج منها كأنتن ريح جيفة وجدت على وجه الأرض، فيصعدون بها، فلا يمرون بها على ملإٍ من الملائكة إلا قالوا: ما هذا الروح الخبيث؟ 
فيقولون: فلان ابن فلان - بأقبح أسمائه التي كان يسمى بها في الدنيا، حتى ينتهي به إلى السماء الدنيا 
فيستفتح له،
 فلا يفتح له،
 ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: {لَا تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَآءِ وَلَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ، حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ[4]} [الأعراف: 40] 
فيقول الله عزوجل: اكتبوا كتابه في سِجِّينٍ، في الأرض السفلى، 
(ثم يقال: أعيدوا عبدي إلى الارض فإني وعدتهم أني منها خلقتهم، وفيها أعيدهم، ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى)، 
فتطرح روحه (من السماء) طرحا (حتى تقع في جسده) 
ثم قرأ: {وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللهِ فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَآءِ فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ} [الحج: 31] فتعاد روحه في جسده، 
(قال: فإنه ليسمع خفق نعال أصحابه إذا ولو عنه). 
ويأتيه ملكان (شديدا الانتهار، فينتهرانه، و) يجلسانه، فيقولان له: من ربك؟
(فيقول: هاه هاه[5] لا أدري، 
فيقولان له: ما دينك؟ 
فيقول: هاه هاه لا أدري)
فيقولان: فما تقول في هذا الرجل الذي بعث فيكم؟) فلا يهتدي لاسمه، 
فيقال: محمد! فيقول) هاه هاه لا أدري (سمعت الناس يقولون ذاك! 
قال: فيقال: لا دريت)، (ولا تلوت)، 
فينادي مناد من السماء أن كذب، فافرشوا له من النار، وافتحوا له بابا إلى النار، فيأتيه من حرها وسمومها، ويضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف فيه أضلاعه، 
ويأتيه (وفي رواية: ويمثل له) رجل قبيح الوجه، قبيح الثياب، منتن الريح، فيقول: أبشر بالذي يسوؤك، هذا يومك الذي كنت توعد،
 فيقول (وأنت فبشرك الله بالشر) من أنت؟ فوجهك الوجه يجيئ بالشر؟ 
فيقول: أنا عملك الخبيث؟ (فو الله ما علمت إلا كنت بطيئا عن طاعة الله، سريعا إلى معصية الله)، (فجزاك الله شرا، 
ثم يقيض له أعمى أصم أبكم في يده مرزبة! لو ضرب بها جبل كان ترابا، فيضربه ضربة حتى يصير بها ترابا، ثم يعيده الله كما كان، فيضربه ضربة أخرى، فيصيح صيحة يسمعه كل شئ إلا الثقلين، ثم يفتح له باب من النار، يمهد من فرش النار). فيقول: رب لا تقم الساعة".[6]

____________________________
[1] بفتح المهملة: ما يخلط من الطيب لأكفان الموتى وأجسامهم خاصة.


[2] قلت: هذا هو اسمه فى الكتاب والسنة ( ملك الموت )، وأما تسميته ( بعزرائيل ) فمما لا أصل له خلافا لما هو المشهور عند الناس، ولعله من الإسرائيليات !


[3] جمع المسح، بكسر الميم، وهو ما يلبس من نسيج الشعر على البدن تقشفا وقهرا للبدن.


[4] أى ثقب الإبرة، والجمل: هو الحيوان المعروف، وهو ما أتى عليه تسع سنوات.


[5] هاه هاه: كلمة تقال فى الضحك وفى الإيعاد وقد تقال للتوجع وهو أليق بمعنى الحديث.


[6] صحيح: أخرجه أبو داود (2 / 281) والحاكم (1 / 37 – 40) والطيالسى رقم (753) وأحمد (4 / 287، 288، 295، 296) والسياق له، والآجرى فى الشريعة (367 – 370). 
وروى النسائى (1 /282) وابن ماجه (1 /469 – 470) القسم الأول منه إلى قوله: "كأن على رؤوسنا الطير"وهو رواية لأبى داود (2 / 70) بأخصر منه وكذا أحمد (4 / 297). 
وقال الحاكم: صحيح على شرط الشيخين وأقره الذهبى وهو كما قالا. وصححه ابن القيم فى"إعلام الموقعين"(1 / 214) وتهذيب السنن (4 / 337) ونقل فيه تصحيحه عن أبى نعيم وغيره. ا.هـ
هكذا ذكر الشيخ الألبانى -  تعالى - هذا الحديث برواياته المختلفة وخرجه كما سبق فى كتاب"أحكام الجنائز"(156 – 159) ط. المكتب الإسلامى.


​​​​​​​

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

لطيفة: 
اختلاف ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب فى الرجل الذى قتل مائة:
قد علمت مما سبق أن ملائكة الرحمة تنزل عند قبض روح العبد المؤمن 
وأن ملائكة العذاب تنزل عند قبض روح العبد الكافر أو الفاجر. 
وفى الحديث الآتى حالة نادرة اختلف فيها ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب ولم يتبين لهم وجه الصواب حتى جاءهم ملك فى صورة آدمى جعلوه حكما بينهم، 
وهذا يدل على جواز أن يكون الآدمى حكما بين الملائكة. 
فعَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رضي الله عنه عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: 
"كَانَ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ رَجُلٌ قَتَلَ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ إِنْسَانًا ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسْأَلُ
 فَأَتَى رَاهِبًا فَسَأَلَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ: هَلْ مِنْ تَوْبَةٍ؟ 
قَالَ: لَا 
فَقَتَلَهُ
 فَجَعَلَ يَسْأَلُ 
فَقَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ: ائْتِ قَرْيَةَ كَذَا وَكَذَا
 فَأَدْرَكَهُ الْمَوْتُ
 فَنَاءَ بِصَدْرِهِ نَحْوَهَا 
فَاخْتَصَمَتْ فِيهِ مَلَائِكَةُ الرَّحْمَةِ وَمَلَائِكَةُ الْعَذَابِ
 فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَى هَذِهِ أَنْ تَقَرَّبِي وَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَى هَذِهِ أَنْ تَبَاعَدِي 
وَقَالَ قِيسُوا مَا بَيْنَهُمَا
 فَوُجِدَ إِلَى هَذِهِ أَقْرَبَ بِشِبْرٍ فَغُفِرَ لَهُ."[1]
__________________________

[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (3470) ومسلم ( 2766)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

ملائكة الرحمة تُذَكِّر العبد بأعماله:
عَنْ رِبْعِيِّ بْنِ حِرَاشٍ أَنَّ حُذَيْفَةَ حَدَّثَهُمْ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تَلَقَّتْ الْمَلَائِكَةُ رُوحَ رَجُلٍ مِمَّنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ 
فَقَالُوا أَعَمِلْتَ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ شَيْئًا؟ 
قَالَ: لَا 
قَالُوا: تَذَكَّرْ.
 قَالَ كُنْتُ أُدَايِنُ النَّاسَ فَآمُرُ فِتْيَانِي أَنْ يُنْظِرُوا الْمُعْسِرَ وَيَتَجَوَّزُوا عَنْ الْمُوسِرِ.
 قَالَ: قَالَ: اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ تَجَوَّزُوا عَنْهُ."[1]


الملائكة تعذب الميت ببكاء أهله عليه:
عَنْ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ رضي الله عنهـمَا قَالَ: أُغْمِيَ عَلَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رَوَاحَةَ؛ فَجَعَلَتْ أُخْتُهُ عَمْرَةُ تَبْكِي: وَا جَبَلَاهْ، وَا كَذَا، وَا كَذَا. تُعَدِّدُ عَلَيْهِ، 
فَقَالَ حِينَ أَفَاقَ: مَا قُلْتِ شَيْئًا إِلَّا قِيلَ لِي: آنْتَ كَذَلِكَ.[2]


وَعَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ أَبِى مُوسَى الأَشْعَرِىِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: « الْمَيِّتُ يُعَذَّبُ بِبُكَاءِ الْحَىِّ عَلَيْهِ إِذَا قَالَتِ النَّائِحَةُ وَاعَضُدَاهُ وَانَاصِرَاهُ وَاكَاسِبَاهُ جُبِذَ[3] الْمَيِّتُ وَقِيلَ لَهُ أَنْتَ عَضُدُهَا؟ أَنْتَ نَاصِرُهَا؟ أَنْتَ كَاسِبُهَا؟"
فَقُلْتُ: سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ! يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: {وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى}. 
فَقَالَ وَيْحَكَ أُحَدِّثُكَ عَنْ أَبِى مُوسَى عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَتَقُولُ هَذَا فَأَيُّنَا كَذَبَ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا كَذَبْتُ عَلَى أَبِى مُوسَى وَلاَ كَذَبَ أَبُو مُوسَى عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم [4]
_____________________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (2077، 2391، 3451) ومسلم وهو لفظه (1560)


[2] صحيح: رواه البخارى ( 4267، 4268)


[3] جبذ: أى جذب


[4] حسن: رواه ابن ماجه (1594) وأحمد (19737)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

​[فصل]
ذكر الحالات التى لايقبض ملك ُ الموت فيها الأرواحالحالة الأولى: قبض روح نفسه على أحد القولين.


الحالة الثانية: عند النوم، وهى الوفاة الصغرى. 
قال تعالى: {وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُم بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُّسَمًّى ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ} [الأنعام: 60] 
وقال تعالى: {اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ الْأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} [الزمر: 42]
وعن عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ: سِرْنَا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لَيْلَةً فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْقَوْمِ: لَوْ عَرَّسْتَ[1] بِنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ 
قَالَ: "أَخَافُ أَنْ تَنَامُوا عَنْ الصَّلَاةِ."
 قَالَ بِلَالٌ: أَنَا أُوقِظُكُمْ. 
فَاضْطَجَعُوا وَأَسْنَدَ بِلَالٌ ظَهْرَهُ إِلَى رَاحِلَتِهِ فَغَلَبَتْهُ عَيْنَاهُ فَنَامَ 
فَاسْتَيْقَظَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَدْ طَلَعَ حَاجِبُ الشَّمْسِ فَقَالَ: "يَا بِلَالُ أَيْنَ مَا قُلْتَ؟" 
قَالَ: مَا أُلْقِيَتْ عَلَيَّ نَوْمَةٌ مِثْلُهَا قَطُّ 
قَالَ: "إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَبَضَ أَرْوَاحَكُمْ حِينَ شَاءَ وَرَدَّهَا عَلَيْكُمْ حِينَ شَاءَ يَا بِلَالُ قُمْ فَأَذِّنْ بِالنَّاسِ بِالصَّلَاةِ" فَتَوَضَّأَ فَلَمَّا ارْتَفَعَتْ الشَّمْسُ وَابْيَاضَّتْ قَامَ فَصَلَّى.[2]
 وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِذَا أَوَى أَحَدُكُمْ إِلَى فِرَاشِهِ فَلْيَنْفُضْ فِرَاشَهُ بِدَاخِلَةِ إِزَارِهِ[3] فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَدْرِي مَا خَلَفَهُ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ بِاسْمِكَ رَبِّي وَضَعْتُ جَنْبِي وَبِكَ أَرْفَعُهُ إِنْ أَمْسَكْتَ نَفْسِي فَارْحَمْهَا وَإِنْ أَرْسَلْتَهَا فَاحْفَظْهَا بِمَا تَحْفَظُ بِهِ عِبَادَكَ الصَّالِحِينَ."[4]
وقال بعض السلف: يقبض أرواح الأموات إذا ماتوا وأرواح الأحياء إذا ناموا فيتعارف ما شاء الله – تعالى – أن تتعارف فيمسك التى قضى عليها الموت أى التى قد ماتت ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى أى إلى بقية أجلها.[5]


الحالة الثالثة: قرب قيام الساعة يرسل الله ريحا باردة من قِبَل الشام فتقبض روح كل مؤمن ومؤمنة 
فعن عبد الله بن عمرو قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "... ثم يرسل الله ريحا باردة من قبل الشام فلا يبقى على وجه الأرض أحد فى قلبه مثقال ذرة من خير أو إيمان إلا قبضته حتى لو أن أحدكم دخل فى كبد جبل لدخلته عليه حتى تقبضه"
 قال: سمعتها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم [6].
قلت: لم يذكر فى الحديث أن ملك الموت هو الذى يقبض أرواح المؤمنين بل نسب قبض الأرواح إلى هذه الريح الباردة، ولكن هذا ليس بلازم بل الظاهر أن ملك الموت هو الذى يقوم بقبض الأرواح فى هذه الريح الباردة وأن نسبة القبض إليها على سبيل المجاز، فتأمل والله أعلم.


الحالة الرابعة: الصعق الذى يكون فى عرصات القيامة، إذا كان هذا الصعق موتا وهو مرجوح كما تقدم.


الحالة الخامسة: من دخل النار من الموحدين: عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أَمَّا أَهْلُ النَّارِ الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَهْلُهَا فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَمُوتُونَ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَوْنَ وَلَكِنْ نَاسٌ أَصَابَتْهُمْ النَّارُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ أَوْ قَالَ بِخَطَايَاهُمْ فَأَمَاتَهُمْ إِمَاتَةً حَتَّى إِذَا كَانُوا فَحْمًا أُذِنَ بِالشَّفَاعَةِ فَجِيءَ بِهِمْ ضَبَائِرَ ضَبَائِرَ[7] فَبُثُّوا عَلَى أَنْهَارِ الْجَنَّةِ ثُمَّ قِيلَ يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ أَفِيضُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَنْبُتُونَ نَبَاتَ الْحِبَّةِ تَكُونُ فِي حَمِيلِ السَّيْلِ." 
فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ كَأَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَدْ كَانَ بِالْبَادِيَةِ.[8]
قال الإمام النووى: إن المذنبين من المؤمنين يميتهم الله تعالى إماتة بعد أن يعذبوا المدة التى أرادها الله تعالى 
وهذه الإماتة إماتة حقيقية يذهب معها الإحساس 
ويكون عذابُهم على قدر ذنوبهم 
ثم يميتهم
 ثم يكونون محبوسين فى النار من غير إحساسٍ المدةَ التى قدرها الله تعالى
 ثم يخرجون من النار موتى قد صاروا فحما فيُحْمَلون ضبائرَ كما تُحْمَلُ الأمتعةُ ويُلْقَوْنَ على أنهار الجنة فيُصَبُّ عليهم ماءُ الحياة وينبتون نبات الحبة فى حميل السيل فى سرعة نباتها وضعفها فتخرج لضعفها صفراءَ ملتوية ثم تشتد قوتهم بعد ذلك ويصيرون إلى منازلهم وتكمل أحوالهم 
فهذا هو الظاهر من لفظ الحديث ومعناه
 وحكى القاضى عياض – رحمه الله – فيه وجهين: 
أحدهما: أنها إماتة حقيقية. 
والثانى: ليس بموت حقيقى ولكن تغيب عنهم إحساسهم بالآلام
 قال: ويمكن أن تكون آلامهم أخف.
فهذا كلام القاضى
 والمختار ما قدمناه، والله أعلم.[9]
وقال القرطبى: هذه الموتة للعصاة موتة حقيقية لأنه أكدها بالمصدر وذلك تكريما لهم حتى لا يحسوا ألم العذاب بعد الاحتراق...[10]
قلت: والمتبادر أن الله – عز وجل – هو الذى يتوفاهم وليس ملك الموت، ولكن لا على سبيل الجزم فليتأمل، والله أعلم.


الحالة السادسة: شهيد البحر. روى هذا فى حديث ضعيف عند ابن ماجه وفيه: "... وإن الله – عز وجل – وَكَّلَ ملك الموت بقبض الأرواح إلا شهيد البحر فإنه يتولى قبض أرواحهم... الحديث[11]


 ______________________________  ___
[1] عَرَّس بالمكان: أقام فيه


[2] صحيح: رواه البخارى (595، 7471)


[3] داخلة الإزار: هى طرفه الذى يلى الجسد ومعناه: أنه يستحب أن ينفض فراشه قبل أن يدخل فيه لئلا يكون فيه حية أو عقرب أو غيرهما من المؤذيات ولينفض ويده مستورة بطرف إزاره لئلا يحصل فى يده مكروه إن كان هناك.انظر (11 /153 / فتح البارى) و( 9 / 17 / 33 / نووى )


[4] صحيح: رواه البخارى ( 6320، 7393) ومسلم ( 2714)


[5] العظمة لأبى الشيخ ( 444 ) وتفسير القرآن العظيم: 7 / 65


[6] صحيح: وقد تقدم، رواه مسلم (2940)


[7] ضبائر ضبائر: جمع ضبارة بفتح الضاد وكسرها أى جماعات فى تفرقة


[8] صحيح: رواه مسلم ( 185)


[9] مسلم بشرح النووى ( 2 / 3 / 30 – 31 )


[10] الصحيح من التذكرة: 244


[11] ضعيف جدا: رواه ابن ماجه ( 277)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

​[فصل]
[ملك الموت مع الأنبياء عليهم السلام]
وفيه فصول:
[فصل منه: ملك الموت مع آدم عليهما السلام]عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: « لَمَّا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ آدَمَ مَسَحَ ظَهْرَهُ فَسَقَطَ مِنْ ظَهْرِهِ كُلُّ نَسَمَةٍ هُوَ خَالِقُهَا مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَ عَيْنَىْ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْهُمْ وَبِيصًا مِنْ نُورٍ ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى آدَمَ
 فَقَالَ: أَىْ رَبِّ مَنْ هَؤُلاَءِ؟
 قَالَ: هَؤُلاَءِ ذُرِّيَّتُكَ.
 فَرَأَى رَجُلا مِنْهُمْ فَأَعْجَبَهُ وَبِيصُ مَا بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ فَقَالَ: أَىْ رَبِّ مَنْ هَذَا؟
 فَقَالَ: هَذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ آخِرِ الأُمَمِ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِكَ يُقَالُ لَهُ دَاوُدُ. 
فَقَالَ: رَبِّ كَمْ جَعَلْتَ عُمْرَهُ؟
 قَالَ: سِتِّينَ سَنَةً.
قَالَ: أَىْ رَبِّ زِدْهُ مِنْ عُمْرِى أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً. 
فَلَمَّا انْقَضَى عُمْرُ آدَمَ جَاءَهُ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ: أَوَلَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْ عُمْرِى أَرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً؟!
 قَالَ: أَوَلَمْ تُعْطِهَا ابْنَكَ دَاوُدَ؟
 قَالَ: فَجَحَدَ آدَمُ فَجَحَدَتْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُ وَنَسِىَ آدَمُ فَنَسِيَتْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُ وَخَطِئَ آدَمُ فَخَطِئَتْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُ ».[1]
وعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ آيَةُ الدَّيْنِ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ أَوَّلَ مَنْ جَحَدَ آدَمُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَوْ أَوَّلُ مَنْ جَحَدَ آدَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَمَّا خَلَقَ آدَمَ مَسَحَ ظَهْرَهُ فَأَخْرَجَ مِنْهُ مَا هُوَ مِنْ ذَرَارِيَّ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ فَجَعَلَ يَعْرِضُ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَأَى فِيهِمْ رَجُلًا يَزْهَرُ 
فَقَالَ: أَيْ رَبِّ مَنْ هَذَا؟
 قَالَ: هَذَا ابْنُكَ دَاوُدُ.
 قَالَ: أَيْ رَبِّ كَمْ عُمْرُهُ؟
 قَالَ: سِتُّونَ عَامًا.
 قَالَ: رَبِّ زِدْ فِي عُمْرِهِ.
 قَالَ: لَا، إِلَّا أَنْ أَزِيدَهُ مِنْ عُمْرِكَ.
 وَكَانَ عُمْرُ آدَمَ أَلْفَ عَامٍ فَزَادَهُ أَرْبَعِينَ عَامًا 
فَكَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَلَيْهِ بِذَلِكَ كِتَابًا وَأَشْهَدَ عَلَيْهِ الْمَلَائِكَةَ
 فَلَمَّا احْتُضِرَ آدَمُ وَأَتَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ لِتَقْبِضَهُ قَالَ: إِنَّهُ قَدْ بَقِيَ مِنْ عُمُرِي أَرْبَعُونَ عَامًا
 فَقِيلَ: إِنَّكَ قَدْ وَهَبْتَهَا لِابْنِكَ دَاوُدَ 
قَالَ: مَا فَعَلْتُ.
 وَأَبْرَزَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابَ وَشَهِدَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ."[2] ويستفاد من هذه الأحاديث أن آدم - عليه السلام - كان يعلم عمره يقينا وكم مضى منه وأنه كان يعد لنفسه كما فى لفظ عند ابن حبان من حديث أبى هريرة رضي الله عنه


____________________________
[1] صحيح لغيره: رواه الترمذى (3076) وقال: حسن صحيح وقد روى من غير وجه عن أبى هريرة عن النبى ﷺ والحاكم (3257، 4132) وقال: صحيح على شرط مسلم ولم يخرجاه ووافقه الذهبى فى التلخيص، وابن سعد فى الطبقات: 1 / 9 والبزار فى مسنده (8892)


[2] صحيح لغيره ( وإسناده ضغيف ): رواه أحمد (2270-3519) وابن سعد فى الطبقات: 1 / 9 وأبو يعلى فى مسنده (2710) والطيالسى (2815) وابن أبى شيبة (36955) والطبرانى فى الكبير ( 1292 والبيهقى فى الكبرى (20518، 20519)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل منه: 
ملك الموت مع موسى عليهما السلام]

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: أُرْسِلَ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُ صَكَّهُ فَفَقَأَ عَيْنَهُ 
فَرَجَعَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ فَقَالَ: أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى عَبْدٍ لَا يُرِيدُ الْمَوْتَ 
قَالَ: فَرَدَّ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ عَيْنَهُ وَقَالَ: ارْجِعْ إِلَيْهِ فَقُلْ لَهُ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى مَتْنِ[1] ثَوْرٍ فَلَهُ بِمَا غَطَّتْ يَدُهُ بِكُلِّ شَعْرَةٍ سَنَةٌ
قَالَ: أَيْ رَبِّ ثُمَّ مَهْ؟[2] 
قَالَ: ثُمَّ الْمَوْتُ 
قَالَ: فَالْآنَ 
فَسَأَلَ اللَّهَ أَنْ يُدْنِيَهُ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ رَمْيَةً بِحَجَرٍ[3] 
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فَلَوْ كُنْتُ ثَمَّ لَأَرَيْتُكُمْ قَبْرَهُ إِلَى جَانِبِ الطَّرِيقِ تَحْتَ الْكَثِيبِ الْأَحْمَرِ."[4] 
وفى لفظ عند مسلم من طريق آخر عن أبى هريرة: وَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "جَاءَ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَجِبْ رَبَّكَ 
قَالَ: فَلَطَمَ مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام عَيْنَ مَلَكِ الْمَوْتِ فَفَقَأَهَا 
قَالَ: فَرَجَعَ الْمَلَكُ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى فَقَالَ: إِنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى عَبْدٍ لَكَ لَا يُرِيدُ الْمَوْتَ وَقَدْ فَقَأَ عَيْنِي 
قَالَ: فَرَدَّ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ عَيْنَهُ وَقَالَ: ارْجِعْ إِلَى عَبْدِي فَقُلْ: آلْحَيَاةَ تُرِيدُ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتَ تُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ فَضَعْ يَدَكَ عَلَى مَتْنِ ثَوْرٍ فَمَا تَوَارَتْ يَدُكَ مِنْ شَعْرَةٍ فَإِنَّكَ تَعِيشُ بِهَا سَنَةً 
قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَهْ؟
 قَالَ: ثُمَّ تَمُوتُ 
قَالَ: فَالْآنَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ، رَبِّ أَمِتْنِي مِنْ الْأَرْضِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ رَمْيَةً بِحَجَرٍ."
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "وَاللَّهِ لَوْ أَنِّي عِنْدَهُ لَأَرَيْتُكُمْ قَبْرَهُ إِلَى جَانِبِ الطَّرِيقِ عِنْدَ الْكَثِيبِ الْأَحْمَرِ".




وفى لفظ عند أحمد عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ:عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وَقَالَ يُونُسُ: رَفَعَ الْحَدِيثَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قَدْ كَانَ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ يَأْتِي النَّاسَ عِيَانًا 
قَالَ: فَأَتَى مُوسَى فَلَطَمَهُ فَفَقَأَ عَيْنَهُ 
فَأَتَى رَبَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَقَالَ: يَا رَبِّ عَبْدُكَ مُوسَى فَقَأَ عَيْنِي وَلَوْلَا كَرَامَتُهُ عَلَيْكَ لَعَنُفْتُ بِهِ"
وَقَالَ يُونُسُ: "لَشَقَقْتُ عَلَيْهِ"
 فَقَالَ لَهُ: اذْهَبْ إِلَى عَبْدِي فَقُلْ لَهُ فَلْيَضَعْ يَدَهُ عَلَى جِلْدِ أَوْ مَسْكِ ثَوْرٍ فَلَهُ بِكُلِّ شَعَرَةٍ وَارَتْ يَدُهُ سَنَةٌ 
فَأَتَاهُ
 فَقَالَ لَهُ: مَا بَعْدَ هَذَا؟
 قَالَ: الْمَوْتُ. 
قَالَ: فَالْآنَ. 
قَالَ: فَشَمَّهُ شَمَّةً فَقَبَضَ رُوحَهُ."
قَالَ يُونُسُ: "فَرَدَّ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَيْنَهُ وَكَانَ يَأْتِي النَّاسَ خُفْيَةً."[5]
______________________________  ________
[1] متن ثور: أى ظهره


[2] ثم مه: أى ثم ماذا


[3] رمية بحجر: أى دنوا لو رمى رامٍ بحجر من ذلك الموضع الذى هو قبره لوصل إلى بيت المقدس


[4] صحيح: رواه البخارى (1339، 3407) ومسلم (2372)


[5] صحيح : رواه أحمد ( 10904، 10905)

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك حبيبنا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*فائدة:*
* فى بيان الحكمة من طلب موسى أن يدنيه الله من الأرض المقدسة رمية بحجر ولِمَ لم يطلب دخولها:*


حكى ابن بطال: أن الحكمة فى أنه لم يطلب دخولها لِيُعَمَّىَ موضع قبره لئلا يعبده الجهال من أهل ملته.


قال الحافظ: ويحتمل أن يكون سر ذلك أن الله لما منع بنى إسرائيل من دخول بيت المقدس 
وتركهم فى التيه أربعين سنة إلى أن أفناهم الموت
 فلم يدخل الأرض المقدسة مع يوشع إلا أولادهم، 
ولم يدخلها معه أحد ممن امتنع أولا أن يدخلها
ومات هارون ثم موسى – عليهما السلام – قبل فتح الأرض المقدسة على الصحيح 
فكأن موسى لما لم يتهيأ له دخولها لغلبة الجبارين عليها ولا يمكن نبشه بعد ذلك لينتقل إليها طلب القرب منها لأن ما قارب الشئ يعطى حكمه.[1]
______________________________  _____________


[1] فتح البارى: 3 / 248 - 249

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*استشكال وجوابه:*


*إن قيل:* كيف جاز لموسى – عليه السلام – أن يقدم على ضرب ملك الموت حتى فقأ عينه؟


*فالجواب:* قال الإمام البيهقى: قال أبو سليمان الخطابي: هذا حديث يطعن فيه الملحدون وأهل البدع، ويغمزون به في رواته ونقلته، ويقولون: كيف يجوز أن يفعل نبي الله موسى هذا الصنيع بملك من ملائكة الله، جاءه بأمر من أمره، فيستعصي عليه ولا يأتمر له؟ 
وكيف تصل يده إلى الملك، ويخلص إليه صكه ولطمه؟ 
وكيف ينهنه الملك المأمور بقبض روحه، فلا يمضي أمر الله فيه؟ 
هذه أمور خارجة عن المعقول، سالكة طريق الاستحالة من كل وجه.


ثم أجاب بقوله: والجواب أن من اعتبر هذه الأمور بما جرى به عرف البشر، واستمرت عليه عادات طباعهم، فإنه يسرع إلى استنكارها والارتياب بها؛ لخروجها عن سوم طباع البشر، وعن سنن عاداتهم،
 إلا أنه أمر مصدره عن قدرة الله عز وجل، الذي لا يعجزه شيء، ولا يتعذر عليه أمر، 
وإنما هو محاولة بين ملك كريم وبين كليم، 
وكل واحد منهما مخصوص بصفة خرج بها عن حكم عوام البشر، ومجاري عاداتهم في المعنى الذي خص به من آثره الله باختصاصه إياه،
 فالمطالبة بالتسوية بينهما وبينهم فيما تنازعاه من هذا الشأن حتى يكون ذلك على أحكام طباع الآدميين وقياس أحوالهم غير واجبة في حق النظر، 
ثم إنه لما دنا حين وفاته، وهو بشر يكره الموت طبعا، ويجد ألمه حسا، لطف له بأن لم يفاجئه به بغتة، ولم يأمر الملك الموكل به أن يأخذه قهرا وقسرا، لكن أرسله إليه منذرا بالموت، وأمره بالتعرض له على سبيل الامتحان في صورة بشر،
 فلما رآه موسى استنكر شأنه، واستوعر مكانه، فاحتجر منه دفعا عن نفسه بما كان من صكه إياه، 
فأتى ذلك على عينه التي ركبت في الصورة البشرية التي جاءه فيها، دون الصورة الملكية التي هو مجبول الخلقة عليها، 
ومثل هذه الأمور مما يعلل به طباع البشر، وتطيب به نفوسهم في المكروه الذي هو واقع بهم، فإنه لا شيء أشفى للنفس من الانتقام ممن يكيدها ويريدها بسوء .


ثم قال: وقد جرت سنة الدين بحفظ النفس، ودفع الضرر والضيم عنها، ومن شريعة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ما سنه فيمن اطلع على محرم قوم من عقوبته في عينه، فقال: "من اطلع في بيت قوم بغير إذنهم فقد حل لهم أن يفقأوا عينه"
 ولما نظر نبي الله موسى - عليه السلام - إلى صورةٍ بشريةٍ هجمت عليه من غير إذن تريد نفسه، وتقصد هلاكه، وهو لا يثبته معرفة، ولا يستيقن أنه ملك الموت، ورسول رب العالمين، فيما يراوده منه، عمد إلى دفعه عن نفسه بيده وبطشه، فكان في ذلك ذهاب عينه 
وقد امتحن غير واحد من الأنبياء صلوات الله عليهم بدخول الملائكة عليهم في صورة البشر، 
كدخول الملكين على داود - عليه السلام - في صورة الخصمين، لما أراد الله عز وجل من تقريعه إياه بذنبه، وتنبيهه على ما لم يرضه من فعله، 
وكدخولهم على إبراهيم عليه السلام حين أرادوا إهلاك قوم لوط عليه السلام، فقال: {قوم منكرون}، وقال: {فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه نكرهم، وأوجس منهم خيفة}، 
وكان نبينا - صلوات الله عليه - أول ما بدئ بالوحي يأتيه الملك فيلتبس عليه أمرُه،
 ولما جاءه جبريل - عليه السلام - في صورة رجل فسأله عن الإيمان لم يتبينه، فلما انصرف عنه تبين أمره، فقال: "هذا جبريل جاءكم يعلمكم أمر دينكم"
 وكذلك كان أمر موسى عليه السلام فيما جرى من مناوشته ملك الموت وهو يراه بشرا ، 
فلما عاد الملك إلى ربه عز وجل مستثبتا أمره فيما جرى عليه، رد الله - عز وجل - عليه عينه وأعاده رسولا إليه بالقول المذكور في الخبر الذي رويناه، ليعلم نبي الله - صلوات الله عليه - إذا رأى صحة عينه المفقوءة، وعود بصره الذاهب، أنه رسول الله بعثه لقبض روحه، 
فاستسلم حينئذ لأمره وطاب نفسا بقضائه، 
وكل ذلك رفق من الله عز وجل به، ولطف به في تسهيل ما لم يكن بد من لقائه، والانقياد لمورد قضائه.[1]


==============================


وقد أجاب ابن حبان نحو هذه الإجابة فذكر ما حاصله: أن ملك الموت لما قال له هذا لم يعرفه لمجيئه على غير صورة يعرفها موسى – عليه السلام – كما جاء جبريل فى صورة أعرابى وكما وردت الملائكة على إبراهيم ولوط فى صور شبان حسان فلم يعرفهم إبراهيم ولا لوط أولا.


وكذلك موسى لعله لم يعرفه؛ لذلك لطمه ففقأ عينه لأنه دخل داره بغير إذن وهذا موافق لشريعتنا فى جواز فقأ عين من نظر إليك بغير إذن.[2]
=============================


وأجاب الإمام القرطبى عن هذا الاستشكال بستة أجوبة:


الأولى: أنها كانت عينا متخيلة لا حقيقة لها. 
وهذا القول باطل؛ لأنه يؤدى إلى أن ما يراه الأنبياء من صور الملائكة لا حقيقة لها وهذا مذهب السالمية.
أقول: نسبه الحافظ ابن حجر إلى ابن قتيبة ثم قال: ومعنى رد الله عينه أى أعاره إلى خلقته الحقيقية.


الثانى: أنها كانت عينا معنوية ففقأها بالحجة. 
وهذا مجاز لا حقيقة له.


أقول: قال ابن حجر: وزعم بعضهم أن معنى قوله: "فقأ عينه" أى أبطل حجته 
وهو مردود بقوله فى نفس الحديث: "فَرَدَّ اللهُ عَيْنَهُ"، وبقوله: "لطمه وصكه" وغير ذلك من قرائن السياق.




الثالث: أنه لم يعرفه وظنه رجلا دخل منزله بغير إذنه يريد نفسه فدافع عنها فلطمه ففقأ عينه. وتجب المدافعة فى مثل هذا بكل ممكن. 
وهذا وجه حسن لأنه حقيقة فى العين والصك. قاله الإمام أبو بكر ابن خزيمة.


أقول: وهو نفس جواب ابن حبان والبيهقى وابن كثير كما سبق.




الرابع: أن موسى – عليه السلام – كان سريع الغضب وسرعة غضبه كانت سببا لصكه ملك الموت. 
قاله ابن العربى فى الأحكام. 
وهذا فاسد؛ لأن الأنبياء معصومون أن يقع منهم ابتداءا مثل هذا فى الرضا والغضب.


الخامس: ما قاله ابن مهدى – رحمه الله –: أن عينه المستعارة ذهبت لأجل أنه جعل له أن يتصور بما شاء فكأن موسى - عليه السلام - لطمه وهو متصور بصورة غيره بدلالة أنه رأى بعد ذلك معه عينه.


السادس: وهو أصحها إن شاء الله وذلك أن موسى – عليه السلام – كان عنده ما أخبر نبينا – عليه السلام – من أنه – تعالى – لا يقبض روحه حتى يخيره خرجه البخارى وغيره 
فلما جاء ملك الموت على غير الوجه الذى أعلم بادر بشهامته وقوة نفسه إلى أدبه فلطمه ففقئت عينه امتحانا لملك الموت إذ لم يصرح له بالتخيير 
ومما يدل على صحة هذا أنه لما رجع إليه ملك الموت فخيره بين الحياة والموت اختار الموت واستسلم. 
والله بغيبه أعلم وأحكم. 
وذكره ابن العربى فى قبسه بمعناه. 
والحمد لله.[3]
--------------------------------------------------------
[1] الأسماء والصفات للبيهقى: 482 - 484


[2] انظر صحيح ابن حبان: (14 / 114 – 116 / بلبان ) واختصر جوابه الحافظ ابن كثير فى البداية والنهاية: 1 / 286 – 287 وقصص الأنبياء: 318


[3] التذكرة: 84 ، وفتح البارى: 6 / 530 - 531

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*استشكال ثان وجوابه:*
قال ابن حبان: هذه اللفظة: "أَجِبْ رَبَّكَ" قد توهم مَنْ لم يتبحر فى العلم أن التأويل الذى قلناه للخبر مدخول وذلك فى قول ملك الموت لموسى: "أَجِبْ رَبَّكَ" بيان أنه عرفه.


*الجواب:*  أجاب ابن حبان عن هذا فقال: وليس كذلك؛ لأن موسى – عليه السلام – لما شال يده ولطمه قال له: أجب ربك، 
تَوَهَّمَ موسى أنه يتعوذ بهذه اللفظة دون أن يكون رسول الله إليه 
فكان قوله: "أجب ربك" الكشف عن قصد البداية فى نفس الابتلاء والاختبار الذى أريد منه. 

قلت: اعترض على هذا الجواب الحافظُ ابنُ كثير فقال: وهذا التأويل لا يتمشى مع ما ورد به اللفظ من عقيب قوله: "أجب ربك." بلطمه، 
ولو استمر على التأويل الأول لتمشى له، 
وكأنه لم يعرفه فى تلك الصورة، ولم يحمل قوله هذا على أنه مطابق؛ إذ لم يتحقق فى تلك الساعة الراهنة أنه ملك كريم؛ لأنه كان يرجو أمورا كثيرة كان يحب وقوعها فى حياته: من خروجهم من التيه، ودخولهم الأرض المقدسة. 
وكان قد سبق فى قدر الله: أنه – عليه السلام – يموت فى التيه بعد هارون أخيه.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

استشكال ثان وجوابه:
قال ابن حبان: هذه اللفظة: "أَجِبْ رَبَّكَ" قد تُوهِمُ مَنْ لم يتبحر فى العلم أن التأويل الذى قلناه للخبر مدخول وذلك فى قول ملك الموت لموسى: "أَجِبْ رَبَّكَ" بيان أنه عرفه.


الجواب: أجاب ابن حبان عن هذا فقال: وليس كذلك؛ لأن موسى – عليه السلام – لما شال يده ولطمه قال له: أجب ربك، تَوَهَّمَ موسى أنه يتعوذ بهذه اللفظة دون أن يكون رسول الله إليه فكان قوله: "أجب ربك" الكشف عن قصد البداية فى نفس الابتلاء والاختبار الذى أريد منه.

قلت: اعتَرَضَ على هذا الجواب الحافظُ ابنُ كثير فقال: وهذا التأويل لا يتمشى مع ما ورد به اللفظ من عقيب قوله: "أجب ربك." بلطمه، ولو استمر على التأويل الأول لتمشى له، 
وكأنه لم يعرفه فى تلك الصورة، 
ولم يحمل قولَه هذا على أنه مطابق؛ إذ لم يتحقق فى تلك الساعة الراهنة أنه ملك كريم؛ لأنه كان يرجو أمورا كثيرة كان يحب وقوعها فى حياته: من خروجهم من التيه، ودخولهم الأرض المقدسة. وكان قد سبق فى قدر الله: أنه – عليه السلام – يموت فى التيه بعد هارون أخيه.  
===========================
استشكال ثالث وجوابه:
وموضع الاستشكال هو قول الملَك فى الحديث: "أرسلتنى إلى عبد لك لا يريد الموت"
والسؤال هو: هل كان موسى - عليه السلام - يكره الموت؟
 وإذا كان كذلك فكيف يتفق هذا مع ما ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم من أنه من كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه؟
 فعَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ: أَنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ".  


والجواب: أن كراهية الموت أمر فطرى جِبِلِّىٌّ فُطر الناس عليه، كما قال أبو الطيب المتنبى:
إِلْفُ هذا الهواء أوقع فى الأنــ ***  ـفس أن الحِمَامَ مُرُّ المذاقيريد أن التعود على هذا الهواء الذى نتنفسه أوقع فى الأنفس أن الحِمَام أى الموت مر المذاق وشئ مكروه.
وقال قتادة: لم يتمن الموت نبى ولا غيره إلا يوسف – عليه السلام – حين تكاملت عليه النعم وجمع له الشمل اشتاق إلى لقاء الله – عز وجل – فقال: {تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ} [يوسف: 101] 
وعن ابن عباس قال: ما تمنى الموت نبى قبل يوسف.


وقد سبق أن آدم – عليه السلام – لما حضرته الوفاة جحد أنه أعطى ابنه داود بعض عمره وهذا يدل على أنه لا يحب الموت ولم يكن هذا قادحا فيه.
 وأما ما ورد فى هذا الحديث من أنه من كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه، فقد أشكل على بعض الصحابة والتابعين ولكن بينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوضح بيان وأتمه.


فعَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ." 
فَقُلْتُ: يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ أَكَرَاهِيَةُ الْمَوْتِ؟ فَكُلُّنَا نَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ.
 فَقَالَ: "لَيْسَ كَذَلِكِ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا بُشِّرَ بِرَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانِهِ وَجَنَّتِهِ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ فَأَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَإِنَّ الْكَافِرَ إِذَا بُشِّرَ بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ وَسَخَطِهِ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ وَكَرِهَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ."  


وقد أشكل معنى هذا الحديث على بعض التابعين أيضا. 
فعَنْ شُرَيْحِ بْنِ هَانِئٍ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: « مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ » 
قَالَ: فَأَتَيْتُ عَائِشَةَ فَقُلْتُ: يَا أُمَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ يَذْكُرُ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَدِيثًا إِنْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ فَقَدْ هَلَكْنَا. 
فَقَالَتْ: إِنَّ الْهَالِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ بِقَوْلِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَمَا ذَاكَ؟ 
قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: « مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ » وَلَيْسَ مِنَّا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ وَهُوَ يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ. 
فَقَالَتْ: قَدْ قَالَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَلَيْسَ بِالَّذِى تَذْهَبُ إِلَيْهِ وَلَكِنْ إِذَا شَخَصَ الْبَصَرُ وَحَشْرَجَ الصَّدْرُ وَاقْشَعَرَّ الْجِلْدُ وَتَشَنَّجَتِ الأَصَابِعُ فَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ.  


فالكراهة المعتبرة - كما قال الإمام النووى – هى التى تكون عند النزع فى حالة لا تقبل فيها التوبة ولا غيرها فحينئذ يبشر كل إنسان بما هو صائر إليه وما أعده الله له وما يكشف له عند ذلك فأهل السعادة يحبون الموت ولقاء الله لينتقلوا إلى ما أعد لهم ويحب الله لقاءهم، وأما أهل الشقاوة فإنهم يكرهون لقاء الله لما علموا من سوء ما ينتقلون إليه ويكره الله لقاءهم.  ا.هـ


وقال القسطلانى: وفى حديث حميد عن أنس المروى عند أحمد والنسائى والبزار: "ولكن المؤمن إذا حُضِرَ جاءه البشير من الله وليس شئ أحب إليه من أن يكون قد لقى الله فأحب الله لقاءه." 
 وفى رواية عبد الرحمن بن أبى ليلى: حدثنى فلان ابن فلان أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفى حديثه: "ولكن إذا حضر فأما إن كان من المقربين فروح وريحان وجنة نعيم فإذا بشر بذلك أحب لقاء الله، والله للقائه أحب." رواه أحمد بسند جيد قوى وإبهام الصحابى لا يضر.

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> ولما جاءه جبريل - عليه السلام - في صورة رجل فسأله عن الإيمان لم يتبينه، فلما انصرف عنه تبين أمره، فقال: "هذا جبريل جاءكم يعلمكم أمر دينكم"


 الحمد لله
في حديث جبريل هذا تبين رسول الله منذ البداية أنه جبريل
فنرى جلياً توقير رسول الله لجبريل وعظيم توقير جبريل لرسول الله .
لقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام له 
ما المسؤول أعلم بها من السائل . 
وسؤاله عليه الصلاة والسلام للصحابه  بعد انصراف جبريل 
عن حقيقته تدل أنه كان يعلم أنه جبريل .
وفقكم الله دكتور إبراهيم ،،،

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

استشكال رابع وجوابه:
هل يجوز تَعَرُّضُ الملائكة للعاهات التى تعرض للبشر مثل العور والعرج ونحو ذلك؟


الجواب:  لا شك أن عالم الملائكة من الغيبيات التى تُتَلَقَّى عن طريق السمع، وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقأ عين ملك الموت فلا مانع من حدوث مثل هذه العاهات للملائكة الكرام.
وربما يكون هذا أمرا خاصا بملك الموت – عليه السلام – ابتلاءا واختبارا من الله تعالى. 
قال الإمام النووى: لا يمتنع أن يأذن الله لموسى فى هذه اللطمة امتحانا للملطوم. 
هذا على أن هذه العاهةَ حدثت للصورة البشرية التى تَشَكَّل بها ملك الموت، فكما تَعْرِضُ العاهاتُ للبشر فكذلك يجوز أن تَعْرِضَ للملائكة إذا تشكلوا بها.
 أما الصورة الملائكية التى خلقوا عليها فلا يَعْرِضُ لها مثل هذه العاهات لأنه لم يَرِدْ أوْ لا نعلم أنه ورد بذلك نص، وإن كان يجوز عقلا لأنهم خلق من المخلوقات. 
والله أعلم.




 فوائد: 
الأولى: لقاءُ الله – عز وجل – ليس هو الموت ففى بعض طرق الحديث عن عائشة رضي الله عنهـا: "والموت دون لقاء الله"
قال ابن الأثير: المراد بلقاء الله هنا المصير إلى الدار الآخرة وطلب ما عند الله وليس الغرض به الموت لأن كلا يكرهه فمن ترك الدنيا وأبغضها أحب لقاء الله ومن آثرها وركن إليها كره لقاء الله لأنه إنما يصل إليه بالموت.


وقال الطيبى: إن قول عائشة: إنا لنكره الموت يوهم أن المراد بلقاء الله فى الحديث: الموت وليس كذلك لأن لقاء الله غير الموت بدليل قوله فى الرواية الأخرى: "والموت دون لقاء الله" لكن لما كان الموت وسيلة إلى لقاء الله عبر عنه بلقاء الله.


وقال أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام: ليس وجهه عندى كراهة الموت وشدته لأن هذا لا يكاد يخلو عنه أحد، ولكن المذموم من ذلك إيثار الدنيا والركون إليها وكراهية أن يصير إلى الله والدار الآخرة.
قال: ومما يبين ذلك أن الله تعالى عاب قوما بحب الحياة فقال: {إَنَّ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا وَرَضُواْ بِالْحَياةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاطْمَأَنُّواْ بِهَا وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا غَافِلُونَ} [يونس: 7] 


الثانية: أن المحتضر إذا ظهرت عليه علامات السرور كان ذلك دليلا على أنه بُشِّرَ بالخير وكذا بالعكس.


الثالثة: أن محبة لقاء الله – عز وجل – لا تدخل فى النهى عن تمنى الموت لأنها ممكنة مع عدم تمنى الموت كأن تكون المحبة حاصلة لا يفترق حاله فيها بحصول الموت ولا بتأخره وأن النهى عن تمنى الموت محمول على حالة الحياة المستمرة وأما عند الاحتضار والمعاينة فلا تدخل تحت النهى بل هى مستحبة.


الرابعة: أن فى كراهية الموت فى حال الصحة تفصيلا: فمن كرهه إيثارا للحياة على ما بعد الموت من نعيم الآخرة كان مذموما ومن كرهه خشية أن يفضى إلى المؤاخذة كأن يكون مقصرا فى العمل لم يستعد له بالأهبة بأن يتخلص من التبعات ويقوم بأمر الله كما يحب فهو معذور.
لكن ينبغى لمن وجد ذلك أن يبادر إلى أخذ الأهبة حتى إذا حضره الموت لا يكرهه بل يحبه لما يرجو بعده من لقاء الله تعالى.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*
*[ذكر فضائل ملك الموت عليه السلام]*
1-	أنه أحد رؤساء الملائكة الأربعة الكبار الذين هم جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل وملك الموت عليهم السلام.


2-	أنه ممن استثناهم الله – عز وجل – عند النفخ فى الصور على أحد الأقوال كما تقدم.


3-	أنه آخر من يموت من الخلائق حتى يقبض أرواح جميع الخلائق ثم يبقى هو ورب العزة جل وعلا.
 فانظر إلى هذه الفضيلة وكيف أنه المخلوق الوحيد الذى يبقى مع الجبار عز وجل ثم يموت بعد ذلك.


4-	أنه الملَك الوحيد الذى يراه جميع الخلائق.


5-	أنه الملك الموكل بإنهاء الحياة:
 فأما المؤمن فيستريح من الدنيا وعنائها 
وأما الكافر فيُسْتراح منه ومن كفره.
فعن أَبِي قَتَادَةَ بْنِ رِبْعِيٍّ الأَنْصَارِيِّ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم مُرَّ عَلَيْهِ بِجَنَازَةٍ فَقَالَ: "مُسْتَرِيحٌ وَمُسْتَراحٌ مِنْهُ."
قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ مَا الْمُسْتَرِيحُ؟ وَالْمُسْتَرَاح  ُ مِنْهُ؟
 قَالَ: "الْعَبْدُ الْمُؤمِنُ يَسْتَريحُ مِنْ نَصَبِ الدُّنْيَا وَأَذَاهَا إِلَى رَحْمَةِ اللهِ، وَالْعَبْدُ الْفَاجِرُ يَسْتَريحُ مِنْهُ الْعِبَادُ وَالْبِلاَدُ وَالشَّجَرُ وَالدَّوَابُّ." 


6-	ومن فضائله – عليه السلام – أنه يظهر للمؤمن فى صورة حسنة ويسلم  عليه ويبشره برحمة الله ورضوانه فيحب لقاء الله ويحب الله لقاءه.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل][ذكر موت ملك الموت عليه السلام]
روى فى حديث الصور الطويل: "... ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْجَبَّارِ، فَيَقُولُ: يَا رَبُّ، بَقِيتَ أَنْتَ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي لاَ يَمُوتُ، وَبَقِيتُ أَنَا، فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ: أَنَتَ خَلْقٌ مِنْ خَلْقِي، خَلَقْتُكَ لَمَّا رَأَيْتُ، فَمُتْ، فَيَمُوتُ.." 


وروى ابن أبى الدنيا من طريق إسماعيل بن رافع عن محمد بن كعب القرظى من قوله فيما بلغه، 
وعنه عن أبى هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنَّ اللهَ  - تَعَالَى – يَقُولُ لِمَلَكِ الْمَوْتِ: أَنَتَ خَلْقٌ مِنْ خَلْقِي، خَلَقْتُكَ لَمَّا رَأَيْتُ، فَمُتْ ثُمَّ لاَ تَحْيَا."


وقال محمد بن كعب فيما بلغه: "مُتْ مَوْتا ثُمَّ لاَ تَحْيَا بَعْدَهُ أَبَدا؛ فَيَصْرُخُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ صَرْخَةً لَوْ سَمِعَهَا أَهْلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَمَاتُواْ فَزَعا."


وقوله: "ثم لا تحيا بعده أبدا." قال الحافظ أبو موسى المدينى: لم يُتابَع إسماعيل بن رافع على هذه اللفظة ولم يقلها أكثر الرواة. 
قال الحافظ ابن كثير: وقد قال بعضهم فى معنى هذا: مت موتا ثم لا تحيا بعده أبدا يعنى لا يكون بعد هذا مَلَكُ موت أبدا؛ لأنه لا موت بعدُ،
 ثم ذكر الحديث الصحيح عن أبى سعيد الخدرى رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يُؤْتَى بِالْمَوْتِ كَهَيْئَةِ كَبْشٍ أَمْلَحَ، 
فَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ: يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَشْرَئِبُّون  َ وَيَنْظُرونَ،
 فَيَقُولُ: هَلْ تَعْرِفُونَ هذَا؟
 فَيَقُولُونَ: نَعَمْ هذَا الْمَوْتُ، وَكلُّهُمْ قَدْ رَأَوْهُ
 ثُمَّ يُنَادِي: يَا أَهْلَ النَّارِ فَيَشْرَئِبُّون  َ وَيَنْظُرُونَ
 فَيَقُولُ: هَلْ تَعْرِفُونَ هذَا؟
 فَيَقُولُونَ: نَعَمْ هذَا الْمَوْتُ، وَكُلُّهُمْ قَدْ رَآه، 
فَيُذْبَحُ 
ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ خُلُودٌ، فَلاَ مَوْتَ وَيَا أَهْلَ النَّار خُلُودٌ، فَلاَ مَوْتَ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: 
{وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ} [مريم:39]    

 ثم قال ابن كثير: فملك الموت فانٍ حتى لا يكون بعد ذلك موت أبدا. والله أعلم. 
وبتقدير صحة هذا اللفظ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فظاهر ذلك أنه لا يحيا بعد ذلك أبدا، وهذا بعيد بتقدير صحة الحديث. 


*أقول وبالله التوفيق:*
إذا مات ملك الموت – عليه السلام – لأنه لا يكون هناك موت  بعد ذلك فليمت جبريل - عليه السلام - لأنه ليس هناك وحى 
وليمت ميكائيل - عليه السلام - لأنه ليس ثمت حاجةٌ إلى ملك للمطر والرياح والأرزاق، 
وليمت إسرافيل - عليه السلام- لأنه لا نفخ فى الصور بعد ذلك 
وليمت منكر ونكير - عليهما السلام - لأنه لا فتنة للقبر بعد ذلك
 وليمت الكتبة والحفظة فلا حاجة لهما
 وليمت جميع الملائكة غير خزنة الجنة وخزنة النار
 وهذا لم يقل به أحد أبدا ولا يُتَصور أن يصدر عن عاقل. فتأمل، والله أعلم.


هذا، وقد اختلف العلماء فيمن يقبض روح ملك الموت على قولين:
الأول: أنه هو الذى يقبض روح نفسه.
الثانى: أن الله عز وجل هو الذى يقبض روحه.
ولم أقف على نقل فى ذلك، فالله أعلم.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[باب]
[ذكر قصة منكر ونكير عليهما السلام]اسمهما: 
الموكل بسؤال القبر من الملائكة ملكان اسم أحدهما: "المُنْكَر"، واسم الآخر "النكير".


فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِذَا قُبِرَ الْمَيِّتُ أَوْ قَالَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَتَاهُ مَلَكَانِ أَسْوَدَانِ أَزْرَقَانِ يُقَالُ لِأَحَدِهِمَا الْمُنْكَرُ وَالْآخَرُ النَّكِيرُ 
فَيَقُولَانِ: مَا كُنْتَ تَقُولُ فِي هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟
فَيَقُولُ مَا كَانَ يَقُولُ: هُوَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ، أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ 
فَيَقُولَانِ: قَدْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُولُ هَذَا 
ثُمَّ يُفْسَحُ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا فِي سَبْعِينَ 
ثُمَّ يُنَوَّرُ لَهُ فِيهِ
 ثُمَّ يُقَالُ لَهُ: نَمْ 
فَيَقُولُ: أَرْجِعُ إِلَى أَهْلِي فَأُخْبِرُهُمْ 
فَيَقُولَانِ: نَمْ كَنَوْمَةِ الْعَرُوسِ الَّذِي لَا يُوقِظُهُ إِلَّا أَحَبُّ أَهْلِهِ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَبْعَثَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ مَضْجَعِهِ ذَلِكَ 


وَإِنْ كَانَ مُنَافِقًا قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ النَّاسَ يَقُولُونَ فَقُلْتُ مِثْلَهُ لَا أَدْرِي 
فَيَقُولَانِ: قَدْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُولُ ذَلِكَ


 فَيُقَالُ لِلْأَرْضِ الْتَئِمِي عَلَيْهِ، فَتَلْتَئِمُ عَلَيْهِ؛ فَتَخْتَلِفُ فِيهَا أَضْلَاعُهُ، فَلَا يَزَالُ فِيهَا مُعَذَّبًا حَتَّى يَبْعَثَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ مَضْجَعِهِ ذَلِكَ." 


ويطلق عليهما أيضا فتانا القبر: 
فعَنْ شُرَحْبِيلَ بْنِ السِّمْطِ عَنْ سَلْمَانَ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: "رِبَاطُ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صِيَامِ شَهْرٍ وَقِيَامِهِ، وَإِنْ مَاتَ جَرَى عَلَيْهِ عَمَلُهُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَعْمَلُهُ وَأُجْرِيَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقُهُ وَأَمِنَ الْفَتَّانَ."  


وفى لفظ عند الترمذى : مَرَّ سَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ بِشُرَحْبِيلَ بْنِ السِّمْطِ وَهُوَ فِي مُرَابَطٍ لَهُ وَقَدْ شَقَّ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى أَصْحَابِهِ 
قَالَ: أَلَا أُحَدِّثُكَ يَا ابْنَ السِّمْطِ بِحَدِيثٍ سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
قَالَ: بَلَى 
قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: "رِبَاطُ يَوْمٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَفْضَلُ وَرُبَّمَا قَالَ: خَيْرٌ مِنْ صِيَامِ شَهْرٍ وَقِيَامِهِ وَمَنْ مَاتَ فِيهِ وُقِيَ فِتْنَةَ الْقَبْرِ وَنُمِّيَ لَهُ عَمَلُهُ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ."


وفى لفظ عند أحمد:  "وَوُقِيَ مِنْ فَتَّانِ الْقَبْرِ."


*سبب تسميتهما بذلك:*
قال الإمام القرطبى: إنما سميا فَتَّانَي القبر لأن فى سؤالهما انتهارا وفى خلقهما صعوبة
 ألا ترى أنهما سميا منكرا ونكيرا 
فإنما سميا بذلك لأن خَلْقَهما لا يشبه خلق الآدميين ولا خلق الملائكة ولا خلق الطير ولا خلق البهائم ولا خلق الهوام،
 بل هما خلق بديع وليس فى خلقتهما أُنس للناظرين إليهما، 
جعلهما الله تكرمة للمؤمن يثبته وينصره وهتكا لستر المنافق فى البرزخ من قبل أن يبعث حتى يحل عليه العذاب. قاله أبو عبد الله الترمذى.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> فوائد:
>  
> الأولى: لقاءُ الله – عز وجل – ليس هو الموت ففى بعض طرق الحديث عن عائشة رضي الله عنهـا: "والموت دون لقاء الله"
> قال ابن الأثير: المراد بلقاء الله هنا المصير إلى الدار الآخرة وطلب ما عند الله وليس الغرض به الموت لأن كلا يكرهه فمن ترك الدنيا وأبغضها أحب لقاء الله ومن آثرها وركن إليها كره لقاء الله لأنه إنما يصل إليه بالموت.
> 
> 
> وقال الطيبى: إن قول عائشة: إنا لنكره الموت يوهم أن المراد بلقاء الله فى الحديث: الموت وليس كذلك لأن لقاء الله غير الموت بدليل قوله فى الرواية الأخرى: "والموت دون لقاء الله" لكن لما كان الموت وسيلة إلى لقاء الله عبر عنه بلقاء الله.
> 
> 
> ...


*أسنده أبو عبيد في غريب الحديث (2/204)، فقال:
حدَّثنى "يحيى بن سعيد" عن "زكريَّاء" قال: حدَّثنا- "عامر" عن "شريح بن هانئ" عن "عائشة" [-رضى الله عنها-] قالت:
**قال رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلم:*
*"من أحبَّ لقاء الله أحبَّ الله لقاءه, ومن كره لقاء الله كره الله لقاءه, والموت دون لقاء الله". اهـ.*
*قال "أبو عبيد": أفلا ترى أنَّ الموت غير اللقاء". اهـ.
وخرجه أبو بكر الكلاباذي في بحر الفوائد (ص: 25) من طريق أبي عبيد به، ثم قال:
**وَقَوْلُهُ: «وَالْمَوْتُ دُونَ لِقَاءِ اللَّهِ» يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ حُبُّهُ مَعْنًى دَقِيقًا أَيْ أَنَّ دُونَ لِقَاءِ اللَّهِ مِنَ الْعَبْدِ شُهُودًا لَهُ بِالْقَلْبِ إِلَّا بَعْدَ مَوْتِ النَّفْسِ وَالْغَيْبَةِ عَمَّا دُونَ اللَّهِ 
كَمَا قَالَ حَارِثَةُ: عَزَفَتْ نَفْسِي عَنِ الدُّنْيَا، فَأَظْمَأْتُ نَهَارِي، وَأَسْهَرْتُ لِيَلِي، فَكَأَنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى عَرْشِ رَبِّي بَارِزًا "،
 أَيْ إِنَّمَا كَانَ نَظَرِي إِلَى عَرْشِ رَبِّي بَارِزًا بَعْدَ تَرْكِي حُظُوظَ النَّفْسِ، وَإِمَاتَةِ الشَّهَوَاتِ كُلِّهَا". اهـ.*
*قلتُ: ورواه عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي في نقضه على المريسي [2 : 870]، فقال:
 وَحَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ، ثَنَا يَحْيَى وَهُوَ الْقَطَّانُ، عَنْ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ أَبِي زَائِدَةَ، حَدَّثَنِي عَامِرٌ الشَّعْبِيُّ، حَدَّثَنِي شُرَيْحُ بْنُ هَانِئٍ، قَالَ: 
حَدَّثَتْنِي عَائِشَةُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "
 مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ، وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ، وَالْمَوْتُ** قَبْلَ* *لِقَاءِ اللَّهِ ". اهـ.
وخرجه وكيع في الزهد [89]، فقال: 
حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَا، عَنْ عَامِرٍ، عَنْ شُرَيْحِ بْنِ هَانِئٍ الْحَارِثِيِّ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ، قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: فذكره بلفظ الدارمي.
وكذا رواه مسلم في صحيحه.
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري (11/359) :
"وَزَادَ فِي آخِرِهِ وَالْمَوْتُ دُونَ لِقَاءِ اللَّهِ وَهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَةُ مِنْ كَلَامِ عَائِشَةَ فِيمَا يَظْهَرُ لِي ذَكَرَتْهَا اسْتِنْبَاطًا مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ". اهـ.
أي ما ورد في جزء حديثي لعفان بن مسلم [68]، فقال: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ، عَنْ مُطَرِّفٍ، عَنْ عَامِرٍ قَالَ: قَالَ شُرَيْحِ بْنِ هَانِئٍ: 
بَيْنَمَا أَنَا فِي مَسْجِدِ الْمَدِينَةِ إِذْ قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: 
لا يُحِبُّ رَجُلٌ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ، وَلا يَبْغَضُ رَجُلٌ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا أَبْغَضَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ"،
 فَأَتَيْتُ عَائِشَةَ فَقُلْتُ: لَئِنْ كَانَ مَا ذَكَرَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَقًّا لَقَدْ هَلَكْنَا، قَالَتْ: وَمَا ذَاكَ؟ 
قَالَ: قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ: "لا يَحِبُّ رَجُلٌ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ، وَلا يَبْغَضُ رَجُلٌ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا أَبْغَضَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ"، 
قَالَتْ: وَأَنَا أَشْهَدُ أَنِّي سَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ ذَاكَ، وَهَلْ تَدْرِي مَتَى ذَاكَ؟ 
إِذَا حَشْرَجَتِ الصَّدْرُ وَطَمَحَ الْبَصَرُ وَاقْشَعَرَّ الْجِلْدُ وَتَسَنَّحَتِ الأَصَابِعُ، فَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ أَبْغَضَ لِقَاءَ اللَّهِ أَبْغَضَ اللَّهُ لِقَاءَه". اهـ.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

اعتراض وجوابه:


ذهب جمهور المعتزلة إلى أنه لا يجوز تسمية ملائكة الله – عز وجل – بمنكر ونكير. 
قالوا: إن "المنكر" ليس اسما ولا وصفا للملَك وإنما هو ما يبدو من تلجلجه عند السؤال، 
وإن معنى "النكير" هو تقريع الملكين للميت وانتهارهما له.


*والجواب:*
 أن هذا مخالف لما ثبت فى الأحاديث الصحيحة من تسميتهما بذلك.
قال الإمام ابن القيم: قال أحمد بن القاسم: قلت: يا أبا عبد الله (1)  نُقِرُّ بمنكر ونكير وما يُروَى فى عذاب القبر؟ 
فقال: سبحان الله ! نعم نقر بذلك ونقوله.
 قلت: هذه اللفظة: نقول: "منكر ونكير" أو نقول ملكين؟ 
قال: منكر ونكير.
 قلت: يقولون: ليس فى الحديث منكر ونكير. 
قال: هو هكذا – يعنى منكر ونكير. (2)

_______________________


(1) هو الإمام أحمد بن حنبل
(2) الروح لابن القيم: ص72.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]






[ذكر وصفهما وصفاتهما]





1- أسودان أزرقان كما تقدم فى الحديث: "إِذَا قُبِرَ الْمَيِّتُ أَوْ قَالَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَتَاهُ مَلَكَانِ أَسْوَدَانِ أَزْرَقَانِ يُقَالُ لِأَحَدِهِمَا الْمُنْكَرُ وَالْآخَرُ النَّكِيرُ..."[1]


2- شديدا الانتهار كما فى حديث البراء بن عازب المشهور: "ويأتيه ملكان شديدا الانتهار فينتهرانه و يجلسانه"[2]


3- أن فى خُلُقِهما صعوبة ولذلك سمى أحدهما المنكر والآخر النكير كما سبق.


4- أنهما يسألان كل من مات إلا المستثنى من عذاب القبر.


5- أنهما يعلمان جواب المسئول كما فى حديث أبى هريرة السابق: "فَيَقُولَانِ مَا كُنْتَ تَقُولُ فِي هَذَا الرَّجُلِ فَيَقُولُ مَا كَانَ يَقُولُ هُوَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ فَيَقُولَانِ قَدْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُولُ هَذَا... 
وَإِنْ كَانَ مُنَافِقًا قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النَّاسَ يَقُولُونَ فَقُلْتُ مِثْلَهُ لَا أَدْرِي فَيَقُولَانِ قَدْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُولُ ذَلِكَ."[3]


6- أن سؤالهما هذا فتنة للناس فى قبورهم ولذا سميا "فَتَانَا القبر"


7- أنهما يثيران الأرض بأنيابهما ويلحفان أو يلجفان[4] الأرض بشفاههما


8- أصواتهما كالرعد القاصف وأبصارهما كالبرق الخاطف


9- معهما مرزبة لو اجتمع عليها مَنْ بين الخافقين لم يقلوها يشتعل منها القبر على الكافر والمنافق نارا


وقد وردت هذه الصفات فى بعض ألفاظ حديث البراء بن عازب. 
قال الحافظ المنذرى فى"الترغيب والترهيب"[5] بعد أن ذكر حديث البراء بن عازب المشهور وتكلم على صحته: وقد رواه عيسى بن المسيب عن عدى بن ثابت عن البراء عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر فيه اسم الملكين فقال فى ذكر المؤمن: "فيرد إلى مضجعه فيأتيه منكر ونكير يثيران الأرض بأنيابهما ويلجفان الأرض بشفاههما فيجلسانه ثم يقال له: يا هذا من ربك؟..." فذكره




وقال فى ذكر الكافر: "... فيأتيه منكر ونكير يثيران الأرض بأنيابهما ويلجفان الأرض بشفاههما أصواتهما كالرعد القاصف وأبصارهما كالبرق الخاطف فيجلسانه ثم يقال: ياهذا من ربك؟ فيقول: لا أدرى. فيُنادَى من جانب: لا دريتَ ويضربانه بمرزبة لو اجتمع عليها مَنْ بين الخافقين لم يقلوها ثم يشتعل منها قبره نارا..."[6]






والحاصل أنك أمام مخلوقين غريبين عجيبين من مخلوقات الله – عز وجل – 
جعلهما الله فتنة للناس فى قبورهم
 لا يشبهان فى خِلقتهما شيئا مما أَلِفَتْهُ النفوس من خلقة الإنس أو الطير أو الوحش 
وإنما يأخذك الفزع ويتملكك الرعب إذا رأيتهما 
فكيف وأنت وحيد فى قبرك وجاءك هذان الملكان الكريمان – عليهما السلام – فى هيئة منكرة:
- أسودان شديدا السواد 
- أزرقان 
- غزيرا الشعر
- أعينهما ينبعث منهما بريق يخطف الأبصار 
- أنيابهما شديدة صلبة يثيران الأرض بها كما يثير المحراث الأرض 
- ويغطيان الأرض ويحفرانها بشفاههما فإذا هَالَكَ ذلك إذا بك تجد معهما مرزبة من حديد لو اجتمع عليها من بين الخافقين لم يستطيعوا حملها 
فإذا هالَكَ ذلك انتهراك بشدة وصعوبة وبصوت مرعب مخيف كأنه الرعد القاصف 
وأنت مع هذا وحيد لا ناصر لك ولا معين ولا مغيث ولا ملجأ ولا مهرب، إلا أن يثبتك الله – عز وجل – 
وعلى هذا فمهما كان معك من عقل فلن يسعفك ولن ينجيك إلا أن يثبتك الله – عز وجل -: {يُثَبِّتُ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ وَيُضِلُّ اللّهُ الظَّالِمِينَ وَيَفْعَلُ اللّهُ مَا يَشَاء} [إبراهيم: 27]


__________________________


[1] صحيح لغيره: تقدم قريبا


[2] صحيح: تقدم فى قصة ملك الموت


[3] صحيح لغيره: تقدم


[4] يلحفان الأرض بشفاههما أو يلجفانها: إن كان بالحاء المهملة ( يلحفان ) فالمعنى أنهما يغطيان الأرض بشفاههما ويثيرانها بأنيابهما كما يثير المحراثُ الأرض. أما إن كان بالجيم المعجمة ( يلجفان ) وهو الأقرب فمعناه يحفران الأرض بشفاههما ويحرثانها بأنيابهما.


[5] الترغيب والترهيب: 4 / 241 حديث رقم ( 5185)


[6] تقدم فى قصة ملك الموت

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

*
جهد كبير عليَّ أن أقرأه كله بعون الله .
قرأت بعضه فلك من الله برحمته الخير والإصابة والإجابة في عمرك والروح والريحان وجنة نعيم* *،،،،،*

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

> *
> جهد كبير عليَّ أن أقرأه كله بعون الله .
> قرأت بعضه فلك من الله برحمته الخير والإصابة والإجابة في عمرك والروح والريحان وجنة نعيم* *،،،،،*


آمين
ولكم بمثل ما دعوت
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]




[ذكر عمل منكر ونكير عليهما السلام]


فتنة الناس وسؤالهم فى قبورهم. وقد تقدم من الأحاديث ما يدل على ذلك. 
وتبشير المؤمن بعد إجابته بأنه كان على اليقين ثم يريانه مقعده من الجنة وما أعده الله له فيه ومقعده من النار وما أذهبه الله عنه.
 وأما الكافر أو المنافق فيُبَكِّتَانه وينتهرانه ويقولان له بعد الجواب: على الشك كنتَ وعليه مت وعليه تبعث ثم يريانه مقعده من الجنة وما صرفه الله عنه فيزداد حسرة، ومقعده من النار وما ينتظره منها.




فعَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: جَاءَتْ يَهُودِيَّةٌ فَاسْتَطْعَمَتْ عَلَى بَابِي 
فَقَالَتْ: أَطْعِمُونِي أَعَاذَكُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدَّجَّالِ وَمِنْ فِتْنَةِ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ. 
قَالَتْ: فَلَمْ أَزَلْ أَحْبِسُهَا حَتَّى جَاءَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، مَا تَقُولُ هَذِهِ الْيَهُودِيَّةُ  ؟ 
قَالَ: "وَمَا تَقُولُ؟"
قُلْتُ: تَقُولُ: أَعَاذَكُمْ اللَّهُ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدَّجَّالِ وَمِنْ فِتْنَةِ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ. 
قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ مَدًّا يَسْتَعِيذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدَّجَّالِ وَمِنْ فِتْنَةِ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ ثُمَّ قَالَ: "أَمَّا فِتْنَةُ الدَّجَّالِ فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَبِيٌّ إِلَّا قَدْ حَذَّرَ أُمَّتَهُ وَسَأُحَذِّرُكُ  مُوهُ تَحْذِيرًا لَمْ يُحَذِّرْهُ نَبِيٌّ أُمَّتَهُ إِنَّهُ أَعْوَرُ وَاللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَيْسَ بِأَعْوَرَ مَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ كَافِرٌ يَقْرَؤُهُ كُلُّ مُؤْمِنٍ. 
فَأَمَّا فِتْنَةُ الْقَبْرِ فَبِي تُفْتَنُونَ وَعَنِّي تُسْأَلُونَ:
 فَإِذَا كَانَ الرَّجُلُ الصَّالِحُ أُجْلِسَ فِي قَبْرِهِ غَيْرَ فَزِعٍ وَلَا مَشْعُوفٍ[1] ثُمَّ يُقَالُ لَهُ: فِيمَ كُنْتَ؟
 فَيَقُولُ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ 
فَيُقَالُ: مَا هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيكُمْ؟[2] 
فَيَقُولُ: مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم جَاءَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَصَدَّقْنَاهُ 
فَيُفْرَجُ لَهُ فُرْجَةٌ قِبَلَ النَّارِ فَيَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا يَحْطِمُ بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: انْظُرْ إِلَى مَا وَقَاكَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - 
ثُمَّ يُفْرَجُ لَهُ فُرْجَةٌ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ فَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى زَهْرَتِهَا وَمَا فِيهَا فَيُقَالُ لَهُ هَذَا مَقْعَدُكَ مِنْهَا وَيُقَالُ عَلَى الْيَقِينِ كُنْتَ وَعَلَيْهِ مِتَّ وَعَلَيْهِ تُبْعَثُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ 
وَإِذَا كَانَ الرَّجُلُ السَّوْءُ أُجْلِسَ فِي قَبْرِهِ فَزِعًا مَشْعُوفًا فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: فِيمَ كُنْتَ؟
 فَيَقُولُ: لَا أَدْرِي 
فَيُقَالُ: مَا هَذَا الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيكُمْ؟
فَيَقُولُ: سَمِعْتُ النَّاسَ يَقُولُونَ قَوْلًا فَقُلْتُ كَمَا قَالُوا 
فَتُفْرَجُ لَهُ فُرْجَةٌ قِبَلَ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى زَهْرَتِهَا وَمَا فِيهَا فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: انْظُرْ إِلَى مَا صَرَفَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَنْكَ
ثُمَّ يُفْرَجُ لَهُ فُرْجَةٌ قِبَلَ النَّارِ فَيَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا يَحْطِمُ بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا وَيُقَالُ لَهُ: هَذَا مَقْعَدُكَ مِنْهَا كُنْتَ عَلَى الشَّكِّ وَعَلَيْهِ مِتَّ وَعَلَيْهِ تُبْعَثُ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ يُعَذَّبُ."[3] 






وعَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: إِنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم دَخَلَ نَخْلًا لِبَنِي النَّجَّارِ فَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا فَفَزِعَ فَقَالَ: "مَنْ أَصْحَابُ هَذِهِ الْقُبُورِ؟" 
قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ نَاسٌ مَاتُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ 
فَقَالَ: "تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللَّهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَمِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدَّجَّالِ."
قَالُوا وَمِمَّ ذَاكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ 
قَالَ: "إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا وُضِعَ فِي قَبْرِهِ أَتَاهُ مَلَكٌ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ: مَا كُنْتَ تَعْبُدُ؟
فَإِنِ اللَّهُ هَدَاهُ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ 
فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: مَا كُنْتَ تَقُولُ فِي هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟
فَيَقُولُ: هُوَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ 
فَمَا يُسْأَلُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ غَيْرِهَا 
فَيُنْطَلَقُ بِهِ إِلَى بَيْتٍ كَانَ لَهُ فِي النَّارِ فَيُقَالُ لَهُ هَذَا بَيْتُكَ كَانَ لَكَ فِي النَّارِ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ عَصَمَكَ وَرَحِمَكَ فَأَبْدَلَكَ بِهِ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ
 فَيَقُولُ: دَعُونِي حَتَّى أَذْهَبَ فَأُبَشِّرَ أَهْلِي
 فَيُقَالُ لَهُ اسْكُنْ 
وَإِنَّ الْكَافِرَ إِذَا وُضِعَ فِي قَبْرِهِ أَتَاهُ مَلَكٌ فَيَنْتَهِرُهُ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ: مَا كُنْتَ تَعْبُدُ؟
 فَيَقُولُ: لَا أَدْرِي 
فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: لَا دَرَيْتَ[4] وَلَا تَلَيْتَ[5] 
فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: فَمَا كُنْتَ تَقُولُ فِي هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟
فَيَقُولُ: كُنْتُ أَقُولُ مَا يَقُولُ النَّاسُ 
فَيَضْرِبُهُ بِمِطْرَاقٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ بَيْنَ أُذُنَيْهِ فَيَصِيحُ صَيْحَةً يَسْمَعُهَا الْخَلْقُ غَيْرُ الثَّقَلَيْنِ."[6] 






وعَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ: شَهِدْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم جِنَازَةً 
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةَ تُبْتَلَى فِي قُبُورِهَا فَإِذَا الْإِنْسَانُ دُفِنَ فَتَفَرَّقَ عَنْهُ أَصْحَابُهُ جَاءَهُ مَلَكٌ فِي يَدِهِ مِطْرَاقٌ فَأَقْعَدَهُ قَالَ: مَا تَقُولُ فِي هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟
 فَإِنْ كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا قَالَ: أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ
 فَيَقُولُ: صَدَقْتَ
 ثُمَّ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ بَابٌ إِلَى النَّارِ فَيَقُولُ: هَذَا كَانَ مَنْزِلُكَ لَوْ كَفَرْتَ بِرَبِّكَ، فَأَمَّا إِذْ آمَنْتَ فَهَذَا مَنْزِلُكَ فَيُفْتَحُ لَهُ بَابٌ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ فَيُرِيدُ أَنْ يَنْهَضَ إِلَيْهِ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ: اسْكُنْ.
 وَيُفْسَحُ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ 
وَإِنْ كَانَ كَافِرًا أَوْ مُنَافِقًا يَقُولُ لَهُ: مَا تَقُولُ فِي هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟
 فَيَقُولُ: لَا أَدْرِي سَمِعْتُ النَّاسَ يَقُولُونَ شَيْئًا 
فَيَقُولُ: لَا دَرَيْتَ وَلَا تَلَيْتَ وَلَا اهْتَدَيْتَ 
ثُمَّ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ بَابٌ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ فَيَقُولُ: هَذَا مَنْزِلُكَ لَوْ آمَنْتَ بِرَبِّكَ فَأَمَّا إِذْ كَفَرْتَ بِهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَبْدَلَكَ بِهِ هَذَا
 وَيُفْتَحُ لَهُ بَابٌ إِلَى النَّارِ
 ثُمَّ يَقْمَعُهُ قَمْعَةً بِالْمِطْرَاقِ يَسْمَعُهَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ كُلُّهُمْ غَيْرَ الثَّقَلَيْنِ."


فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْقَوْمِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا أَحَدٌ يَقُومُ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ فِي يَدِهِ مِطْرَاقٌ إِلَّا هُبِلَ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ
 فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: {يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ} [إبراهيم: 27][7]


______________________________  _______


[1] قوله: "غير مشعوف": قال المنذرى ( الترغيب والترهيب: 4 / 237): هو بشين معجمة بعدها عين مهملة وآخره فاء. قال أهل اللغة: الشعف: هو الفزع حتى يذهب بالقلب.


[2] قوله: "ما هذا الرجل الذى كان فيكم" إنما يقولان ذلك من غير تفخيم ولا تعظيم ليتميز الصادق فى الإيمان من المرتاب فيجيب الأول كما فى الحديث ويقول الثانى: لا أدرى فيشقى شقاء الأبد.


[3] صحيح: رواه أحمد (25143)، وصححه المنذرى فى الترغيب والترهيب حديث رقم (5184)


[4] لا دريتَ: دعاء عليه، والمعنى: لا كنت داريا فلا توفق فى هذا الموقف ولا تنتفع بما كنت تسمع أو تقرأ.


[5] ولا تليت: أى قرأتَ، أصلها تلوت بالواو، أى لم تدر ولم تتل القرآن فلم تنتفع بدرايتك ولا تلاوتك. وقيل: تليتَ: أى تبعت من حَقَّق الأمر على وجهه.


[6] صحيح: رواه البخارى (1338، 1374) ومسلم (2870) وأبوداود (3231، 4751، 4752) وهو لفظه، والنسائى (2048 ،2049 ،2050 ) وأحمد (13447)


[7] صحيح لغيره: رواه أحمد (11000)

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*


*[وجوب الإيمان بسؤال القبر وعذابه ونعيمه]*


الإيمان بفتنة القبر وسؤال الملكين واجب، والتصديق به لازم 
فنؤمن بما جاءت به الأخبار وصحت بل وتواترت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ذلك 
وأن العبد:
- يحيا فى قبره، 
- وترد إليه روحه 
- ويرد إليه عقله كما كان فى الدنيا بكيفية يعلمها الله 
- ويأتيه الملكان فيجلسانه ويسألانه 
- ثم يُنَعَّم أو يعذب والله على كل شئ قدير.




قال الإمام ابن القيم: وقال حنبل: قلت لأبى عبد الله[1] فى عذاب القبر. 
فقال: هذه أحاديث صحاح نؤمن بها ونقر بها كلها جاءت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإسناد جيد أقررنا به، 
إذا لم نقر بما جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودفعناه ورددناه رددنا على الله أمره. قال تعالى: {وَمَا آتَاكُمُ الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ} [الحشر:7]
 قلت له: وعذاب القبر حق؟ 
قال: حق، يعذبون فى القبور. 
قال: وسمعت أبا عبد الله يقول: نؤمن بعذاب القبر وبمنكر ونكير وأن العبد يسأل فى قبره فـ: {يُثَبِّتُ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ} [إبراهيم: 27] فى القبر.




وقال أحمد بن القاسم: قلت: يا أبا عبد الله، نقر بمنكر ونكير وما يروى فى عذاب القبر؟ 
فقال: سبحان الله ! نعم نقر بذلك ونقوله. 
قلت: هذه اللفظة نقول منكر ونكير. 
قال: هو هكذا. يعنى: أنهما منكر ونكير ا.هـ[2]


وقال شارح الطحاوية: وقد تواترت الأخبار عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ثبوت عذاب القبر ونعيمه لمن كان لذلك أهلا، وسؤال الملكين؛ فيجب اعتقادُ ثبوت ذلك والإيمان به ولا يُتَكَلَّمُ فى كيفيته؛ إذ ليس للعقل وقوف على كيفيته بكونه لا عهد له به فى هذه الدار.[3]


______________________________  ______
[1] أبو عبد الله هو الإمام أحمد بن حنبل


[2]  الروح لابن القيم: 72


[3] شرح العقيدة الطحاوية: 398

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*



*[ذكر من أنكر سؤال الملكين وعذاب القبر ونعيمه]*




- أنكر المشركون والملاحدة والفلاسفة ومن تمذهب بمذهب الفلاسفة من المسلمين عذابَ القبر ونعيمه وسؤاله، وقالوا: ليس لذلك حقيقة.


- ذهب أبو الهذيل إلى أنه من خرج عن سمة الإيمان فإنه يعذب بين النفختين والمسألة فى القبر إنما تقع فى ذلك الوقت وهو قول للمريسى.


- أنكر الجبائى وابنُه والبلخى وبعض المعتزلة تسمية الملكين منكرا ونكيرا، وقالوا: لا يجوز تسمية الملائكة بمنكر ونكير، وإنما المنكر ما يبدو من تلجلجه إذا سئل، والنكير تقريع الملكين له.


- ذهب الجبائى أيضا وابنه والبلخى إلى إثبات عذاب القبر ولكنهم نفوه عن المؤمنين وأثبتوه لأصحاب التخليد من الكفار والفساق على أصولهم.


- أنكر ضرار بن عمرو وبشر العربى ويحيى بن كامل، سؤالَ القبر مطلقا وأكثر متأخرى المعتزلة على هذا الرأى وهو قول للمريسى.


- عزا أبو المعين النسفى إنكارَ عذاب القبر إلى المعتزلة والجهمية والنجارية أتباع الحسين بن محمد النجار، وقد عدها أبو الحسن الأشعرى من فرق المرجئة.


- وعزا ابن حزم والأشعرى إنكار عذاب القبر إلى الخوارج.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*


*[الدليل على سؤال القبر وفتنته من القرآن الكريم]*
من ذلك:


1- قوله تعالى: {يُثَبِّتُ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ وَيُضِلُّ اللّهُ الظَّالِمِينَ وَيَفْعَلُ اللّهُ مَا يَشَاء} [إبراهيم: 27]


فقد نزلت هذه الآية فى عذاب القبر فعَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ رضي الله عنه: عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "إِذَا أُقْعِدَ الْمُؤْمِنُ فِي قَبْرِهِ أُتِيَ ثُمَّ شَهِدَ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ: {يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ} [إبراهيم: 27] 


حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ حَدَّثَنَا غُنْدَرٌ حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ بِهَذَا وَزَادَ: {يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} نَزَلَتْ فِي عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ."[1]






*وأما التثبيت فى الدنيا فهو قول لا إله إلا الله أو تثبيتهم بالخير والعمل الصالح*.


2- قال الإمام البيهقى فى كتاب (إثبات عذاب القبر)[2]: باب: الدليل على أنه تعاد روحه فى جسده ثم يُسأل فيثاب المؤمن ويعاقب الكافر . 
ثم ذكر قوله تعالى: {وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاء عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُواْ بِهِم مِّنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلاَّ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ} [آل عمران: 169 – 170] 


قال: وقال فى الكفار: {يُنَادَوْنَ لَمَقْتُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ مِن مَّقْتِكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ إِذْ تُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى الْإِيمَانِ فَتَكْفُرُونَ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَاعْتَرَفْنَا بِذُنُوبِنَا فَهَلْ إِلَى خُرُوجٍ مِّن سَبِيلٍ} [غافر: 10 – 11] 


ثم ذكر بعض الآثار وحديث البراء بن عازب المشهور.


3- وقال أيضا: باب: الدليل على أنه بعد السؤال يعرض على مقعده بالغداة والعشى: قال الله جل ثناؤه: {وَحَاقَ بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ} [غافر: 45 – 46] 
قال مجاهد: يعنى بقوله: {يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا} ما كانت الدنيا.[3]




4- قال: باب: ما يكون على المنافقين من العذاب فى القبر قبل العذاب فى النار:
قال الله جل ثناؤه: {وَمِمَّنْ حَوْلَكُم مِّنَ الأَعْرَابِ مُنَافِقُونَ وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ مَرَدُواْ عَلَى النِّفَاقِ لاَ تَعْلَمُهُمْ نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُهُمْ سَنُعَذِّبُهُم مَّرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَذَابٍ عَظِيمٍ} [التوبة: 101]


قال قتادة: فى قوله: {سَنُعَذِّبُهُم مَّرَّتَيْنِ} قال: عذاب فى القبر وعذاب فى النار.[4]




5- قوله تعالى: {وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى} [طـه: 124]


عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، عَنْ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ فِي قَبْرِهِ لَفِي رَوْضَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ وَيُرْحَبُ لَهُ قَبْرُهُ سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعًا وَيُنَوِّرُ لَهُ كَالْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ
 أَتَدْرُونَ فِيمَ أُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الآيَةُ: {فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى} [طه: 123-124] 
أتدرونَ ما المعيشةُ الضَّنْكَةُ؟"
 قَالُوا: الله وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ،
 قَالَ: "عَذَابُ الْكَافِرِ فِي قَبْرِهِ،
 وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّهُ يُسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِ تِسْعَةٌ وَتِسْعُونَ تِنِّينًا 
أَتَدْرُونَ مَا التِّنِّينُ؟ 
سَبْعُونَ حَيَّةً لِكُلِّ حَيَّةٍ سَبَعُ رؤُوسٍ يَلْسَعُونَهُ وَيَخْدِشُونَهُ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ."[5]




6- قال تعالى: { قِيلَ ادْخُلِ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ قَوْمِي يَعْلَمُونَ بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُكْرَمِينَ وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ جُنْدٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا كُنَّا مُنْزِلِينَ} [يــس: 26-28] 
فهذا العبد الصالح قتله قومه فلما لقى الله قال له ادخل الجنة فلما دخلها ورأى ما فيها من النعيم تمنى أن يعلم قومه ما هو فيه من النعيم بسبب إيمانه وصبره فيؤمنوا. 
فهذا دليل على نعيم القبر إذ إنه مات فدخل الجنة.





______________________________


[1] صحيح: رواه البخارى (1369، 4699) وهو لفظه ومسلم (2871)


[2] إثبات عذاب القبر للإمام البيهقى: 50


[3] السابق: 54


[4] السابق: 56


[5] حسن: رواه ابن حبان (3112 / إحسان / ألبانى ) وهو لفظه، وأبو يعلى (6644) والبيهقى فى إثبات عذاب القبر رقم (68).

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]


*[ذكر أن الميت يرد إليه عقله وقت السؤال]*


بوب الإمام ابن حبان فى صحيحه (7 / 384) بقوله: ذِكْرُ الإخبار بأن الناس يُسألون فى قبورهم وعقولهم ثابتة معهم،
 لا أنهم يُسألون وعقولهم ترغب عنهم. 
ثم ذكر الحديث الآتى:


عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ذَكَرَ فَتَّانَ الْقُبُورِ، 
فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: أَتُرَدُّ عَلَيْنَا عُقُولُنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ 
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "نَعَمْ كَهَيْئَتِكُمْ الْيَوْمَ."
فَقَالَ عُمَرُ: بِفِيهِ الْحَجَرُ."[1]
=======================


فإن قيل: إذا كان الميت يرد إليه عقله فلِمَ لا يجيب الكافر بما ينجيه؟


والجواب من وجوه:


أحدها: أن الكافر يقوم فزعا مشعوفا، والشعف – كما تقدم – هو الفزع حتى يذهب بالقلب والعقل.


ثانيها: رؤية الملكين على صورتهما المذكورة فى الأحاديث فيزداد خوفه جدا ولا يستطيع الكذب فى حالته هذه. 
وقد فطن الصحابة – رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين – لذلك؛ 
فقالوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ مَا أَحَدٌ يَقُومُ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ فِى يَدِهِ مِطْرَاقٌ إِلَّا هُبِلَ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ.
 فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: {يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ} [إبراهيم: 27]




ثالثها: أنه يقوم مُجْهَدا شديدَ التعب يقول من شدة تعبه: هاه هاه، 
وقد قال العلماء: إن قول المسئول: "هاه هاه" هى حكاية صوت المبهور من تعب أو جرى أو حمل ثقيل.




رابعها: أن الملَك مع كل هذا ينتهره بشدة.




خامسها: أن الله يضل الظالمين، ويثبت المؤمنين؛
 فمهما كان مع الإنسان من عقل وأضله الله فلن يهتدى أبدا، 
ومهما قل حظه من العقل ثم هداه الله وثبته ثَبَتَ واهتدى لا محالة. 


والله الموفق ومنه الهداية والرشاد.




______________________________  ___


[1] حسن لغيره: رواه أحمد (6614) وابن حبان (3105/ إحسان / الألبانى )

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]

[هل سؤال القبر مختص بهذه الأمة؟ ]*

اختلف العلماء فى ذلك على ثلاثة أقوال:

*الأول*: أنه خاص بهذه الأمة. 
وممن ذهب إلى ذلك أبو عبد الله الترمذى الحكيم فقد قال فى كتابه نوادر الأصول: وإنما سؤال الميت في هذه الأمة خاصة لأن الأمم قبلها كانت الرسل تأتيهم بالرسالة فإذا أبوا كفت الرسل فاعتزلت وعوجلوا بالعذاب.
 فلما بعث الله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بعثه بالرحمة وأمانا للخلق فقال: {وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ} [الأنبياء: 107] فأمسك عنهم العذاب وأعطى السيف حتى يدخل في الإسلام من دخل لمهابة السيف ثم يرسخ في قلبه فأمهلوا 
فمن ههنا ظهر أمر النفاق 
فكانوا يسرون الكفر ويعلنون الإيمان
 فكانوا بين المسلمين في ستر 
فلما ماتوا قيض لهم فتانا القبر ليستخرجا سترهم بالسؤال وليميز الله الخبيث من الطيب فـ {يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِى الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِى الْآخِرَةِ وَيُضِلُّ اللهُ الظَّالِمِينَ} [إبراهيم: 27][1]



*الثانى*: أن السؤال لهذه الأمة ولغيرها: وهو قول جمهور علماء المسلمين 
وممن ذهب إليه الإمام القرطبى، وأبو محمد عبد الحق الإشبيلى وابن القيم وغيرهم.



*الثالث*: التوقف: 
وإليه ذهب ابن عبد البر فى كتابه التمهيد فقال: الآثار الثابتة تدل على أن الفتنة فى القبر لا تكون إلا لمؤمن أو منافق ممن كان منسوبا إلى أهل القبلة ودين الإسلام ممن حقن دمه... وفى حديث زيد بن ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "إن هذه الأمة تبتلى فى قبورها."[2]
ومنهم من يرويه: "تسأل" وعلى هذا اللفظ يحتمل أن تكون هذه الأمة خصت بذلك وهذا أمر لا يقطع عليه. والله أعلم.[3]



*أدلة من زعم أن هذه الأمة خصت بذلك*:

استدل أصحاب هذا الرأى ببعض الأحاديث منها:

1- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن هذه الأمة تبتلى فى قبورها."[4]

2- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قد أوحى إلى أنكم تفتنون فى القبور."[5]

فهذا ظاهر فى الاختصاص بهذه الأمة.

3- قول الملكين: "فما تقول فى هذا الرجل الذى بعث فيكم."[6]

4- قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فأما فتنة القبر فبى تفتنون وعنى تسألون."
وفيه: "فيقال ما هذا الرجل الذى كان فيكم؟ 
فيقول: محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءنا بالبينات من عند الله – عز وجل – فصدقناه..."الحديث[7]
فهذا وما قبله خاص بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وأجاب من زعم أن السؤال لا يختص بهذه الأمة: 
بأن ما ذكر فى الحديث لا يدل على اختصاص السؤال بهذه الأمة دون سائر الأمم فإن لفظ الأمة فى الحديث إما أن يراد به أمة الناس كما قال تعالى: {وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُم} [الأنعام: 38] 
وكل جنس من أجناس الحيوان يسمى أمة.

وإن كان المراد أمته صلى الله عليه وسلم الذين بعث فيهم لم يكن فيه ما ينفى سؤال غيرهم من الأمم
 بل قد يكون ذكرهم إخبارا بأنهم مسئولون فى قبورهم وأن ذلك لا يختص بمن قبلهم لفضل رسول هذه الأمة وشرفها على سائر الأمم. 
وكذلك الأحاديث الأخرى فهى إخبارمنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمته بما تمتحن به فى قبورها.

*الترجيح بين هذه الأقوال*:

أقول: لعل أصح هذه الأقوال وأحقها بالاتباع قول من قال إن سؤال القبر لا يختص بهذه الأمة بل هو عام لكل الأمم.

فعنَّ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ: دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَعِنْدِي امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ الْيَهُودِ وَهِيَ تَقُولُ: هَلْ شَعَرْتِ أَنَّكُمْ تُفْتَنُونَ فِي الْقُبُورِ؟ 
قَالَتْ: فَارْتَاعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَقَالَ: "إِنَّمَا تُفْتَنُ يَهُودُ"
قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَلَبِثْنَا لَيَالِيَ ثُمَّ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هَلْ شَعَرْتِ أَنَّهُ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّكُمْ تُفْتَنُونَ فِي الْقُبُورِ."
قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ: فَسَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بَعْدُ يَسْتَعِيذُ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ.[8]

فإذا كان السؤال خاصا بهذه الأمة فكيف عرفت هذه اليهودية فتنة القبر ولم تعرفه السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنهـا بل لم يُوحَ إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن هذه الأمة تفتن فى قبورها إلا بعد ليالٍ؟

ومثل هذا الحديث أيضا الحديث الذى رواه الإمام أحمد عَنْ عَائِشَةَ أَنَّ يَهُودِيَّةً كَانَتْ تَخْدُمُهَا فَلاَ تَصْنَعُ عَائِشَةُ إِلَيْهَا شَيْئا مِنَ الْمَعْرُوفِ إِلاَّ قَالَتْ لَهَا الْيَهُودِيَّةُ  : وَقَاكِ اللَّهُ عَذَابَ الْقَبْرِ. 
قَالَتْ: فَدَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم عَلَىَّ فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلْ لِلْقَبْرِ عَذَابٌ قَبْلَ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ؟ 
قَالَ: « لاَ، وَعَمَّ ذَاكَ ». 
قَالَتْ: هَذِهِ الْيَهُودِيَّةُ لاَ نَصْنَعُ إِلَيْهَا مِنَ الْمَعْرُوفِ شَيْئا إِلاَّ قَالَتْ: وَقَاكِ اللَّهُ عَذَابَ الْقَبْرِ. 
قَالَ: « كَذَبَتْ يَهُودُ وَهُمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ – كُذُبٌ، لاَ عَذَابَ دُونَ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ » 
قَالَ: ثُمَّ مَكَثَ بَعْدَ ذَاكَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ
 فَخَرَجَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ نِصْفَ النَّهَارِ مُشْتَمِلا بِثَوْبِهِ مُحْمَرَّةً عَيْنَاهُ وَهُوَ يُنَادِى بِأَعْلَى صَوْتِهِ: « أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَظَلَّتْكُمُ الْفِتَنُ كَقِطَعِ اللَّيْلِ الْمُظْلِمِ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ مَا أَعْلَمُ لَبَكَيْتُمْ كَثِيرًا وَضَحِكْتُمْ قَلِيلا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اسْتَعِيذُوا بِاللَّهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ فَإِنَّ عَذَابَ الْقَبْرِ حَقٌّ ».[9]


فهذا كالذى قبله فيه أن عائشة رضي الله عنها لم تكن تعلم أن هذه الأُمَّةَ تفتن وتعذب فى قبورها، 
ولم يكن أوحى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه شئٌ فنفَى صراحة أن يكون عذابٌ قبل يوم القيامة 
ثم لما أوحى إليه به خرج فأخبر الناس. 
فكيف لمثل هذه اليهودية أن تعرف فتنة القبر دون أن تعرفه السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنهاـا إلا أن تكون فتنة القبر معروفة عندهم فى الديانة اليهودية.

 قال ابن القيم: والظاهر – والله أعلم – أن كل نبى مع أمته كذلك وأنهم معذبون فى قبورهم بعد السؤال لهم وإقامة الحجة عليهم كما يعذبون فى الآخرة بعد السؤال وإقامة الحجة.[10]

والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلى وأعلم.






[1] نوادر الأصول: 3 / 227

[2] صحيح: رواه مسلم (2867)

[3] التمهيد لابن عبد البر: 22 / 252

[4] صحيح: رواه مسلم كما تقدم ووردت هذه الجملة أيضا عند أحمد كما تقدم رقم (152)

[5] صحيح: رواه البخارى (86، 184، 922، 1053، 1054، 1061، 1235، 1373، 2519، 2520، 7287) ومسلم (905)

[6] صحيح: ورد فى حديث البراء بن عازب وغيره فى الصحيحين وفى غيرهما

[7] صحيح: تقدم

[8] صحيح: رواه مسلم (584)

[9] صحيح: رواه أحمد (24574) وقال الحافظ فى الفتح ( 3 / 281 ): رواه أحمد بإسناد على شرط البخارى.

[10] الروح لا بن القيم: 110

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

[فصل]


[التوفيق بين ما ظاهره التعارض من هذه الأحاديث]


تقدم في بعض الروايات:
 أن عائشة رضي الله عنهـا لما سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن فتنة عذاب القبر
 قال: "فأما فتنة القبر فبي تفتنون وعنى تسألون.." 
فهذا معناه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان على علم بذلك.




وجاء فى الرواية الأخرى: فارتاع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: "إنما تفتن يهود."


وأصرح من ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا عذاب دون يوم القيامة." 


فظاهر أن بين هذه الروايات مخالَفَةً؛ إذ إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنكر على اليهودية في الروايتين الأخيرتين وأقرها في الأولى.


وقد أجاب الإمام النووي تبعا للإمام الطحاوي وغيره بأنهما قصتان فأنكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قول اليهودية في القصة الأولى
 ثم أُعْلَمَ بذلك ولم يُعْلِمْ عائشةَ
 فجاءت اليهودية مرة فذكرت لها ذلك فأنكرت عليها مستندة إلى الإنكار الأول فأعلمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن الوحي نزل بإثباته.[1]








[1] انظر مسلم بشرح النووى ( 3 / 5 / 71 ) وفتح البارى ( 3 / 281 )

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]


[السؤال في القبر يكون للمسلمين والمنافقين والكافرين]*


اعلم أن السؤال في القبر يكون للمؤمنين والمنافقين والكافرين وإلى هذا ذهب جمهور علماء المسلمين.


وخالف في ذلك ابن عبد البر حيث قال[1]: الآثار الثابتة تدل على أن الفتنة في القبر لا تكون إلا لمؤمن أو منافق ممن كان منسوبا إلى أهل القبلة ودين الإسلام من حقن دمه بظاهر الشهادة.


وأما الكافر الجاحد المبطل فليس ممن يسأل عن ربه ودينه ونبيه وإنما يسأل عن هذا أهل الإسلام، والله أعلم، فيثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت ويرتاب المبطلون.




قال أبو محمد عبد الحق: واعلم أن عذاب القبر ليس مختصا بالكافرين ولا موقوفا على المنافقين بل يشاركهم فيه طائفة من المؤمنين وكل على حاله من عمله وما استوجبه من خطيئته وزَلَـلِـهِ.


وقال الإمام القرطبي[2]: إن الأحاديث التي ذكرناها من قبل تدل على أن الكافر يسأله الملكان ويختبرانه بالسؤال ويضرب بمطارق من حديد. والله أعلم.


قلت: وقد تقدم الدليل على إثبات سؤال القبر من الكتاب والسنة 
وذكرنا من الأحاديث الثابتة ما يدل على أن الكافر يسأل ويعذب في قبره فمن ذلك:
- عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: إِنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم دَخَلَ نَخْلًا لِبَنِي النَّجَّارِ فَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا فَفَزِعَ فَقَالَ: "مَنْ أَصْحَابُ هَذِهِ الْقُبُورِ؟"
قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ نَاسٌ مَاتُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ  . 
فَقَالَ: "تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللَّهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَمِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدَّجَّالِ"
قَالُوا وَمِمَّ ذَاكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟
 قَالَ: "إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا وُضِعَ فِي قَبْرِهِ أَتَاهُ مَلَكٌ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ: مَا كُنْتَ تَعْبُدُ؟
 فَإِنِ اللَّهُ هَدَاهُ قَالَ: كُنْتُ أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ. 
فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: مَا كُنْتَ تَقُولُ فِي هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟ 
فَيَقُولُ: هُوَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ. 
فَمَا يُسْأَلُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ غَيْرِهَا. 
فَيُنْطَلَقُ بِهِ إِلَى بَيْتٍ كَانَ لَهُ فِي النَّارِ فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: هَذَا بَيْتُكَ كَانَ لَكَ فِي النَّارِ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ عَصَمَكَ وَرَحِمَكَ فَأَبْدَلَكَ بِهِ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ.
 فَيَقُولُ دَعُونِي حَتَّى أَذْهَبَ فَأُبَشِّرَ أَهْلِي.
 فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: اسْكُنْ.
 وَإِنَّ الْكَافِرَ إِذَا وُضِعَ فِي قَبْرِهِ أَتَاهُ مَلَكٌ فَيَنْتَهِرُهُ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ: مَا كُنْتَ تَعْبُدُ؟ 
فَيَقُولُ: لَا أَدْرِي.
 فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: لَا دَرَيْتَ[3] وَلَا تَلَيْتَ.[4] 
فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: فَمَا كُنْتَ تَقُولُ فِي هَذَا الرَّجُلِ؟
 فَيَقُولُ: كُنْتُ أَقُولُ مَا يَقُولُ النَّاسُ.
 فَيَضْرِبُهُ بِمِطْرَاقٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ بَيْنَ أُذُنَيْهِ، فَيَصِيحُ صَيْحَةً يَسْمَعُهَا الْخَلْقُ غَيْرُ الثَّقَلَيْنِ."[5] 


وقول أبى عمر ابن عبد البر – رحمه الله تعالى –: وأما الكافر الجاحد فليس ممن يسأل عن ربه ودينه ونبيه.
 فيقال له: ليس كذلك بل هو من جملة المسئولين وأولى بالسؤال من غيره.


وقد أخبر الله في كتابه أنه يسأل الكافر يوم القيامة: {وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أَجَبْتُمُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ} [القصص: 65] 
وقال تعالى: {فَلَنَسْأَلَنَّ الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَنَسْأَلَنَّ الْمُرْسَلِينَ} [الأعراف: 6]
 وقال تعالى: {فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَسْأَلَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِيْنَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ} [الحجر: 92 - 93] 
فإذا كان الكافر يسأل يوم القيامة فما المانع من سؤاله في القبر؟ 
خاصة وقد ثبت بما تقدم من الأحاديث الصحيحة سؤالهم؛ 
فليس لما ذكره أبو عمر – رحمه الله تعالى – وجه.
 والله أعلم.






[1] التمهيد لابن عبد البر: 22 / 252


[2] التذكرة: 127


[3] لا دريتَ: دعاء عليه والمعنى لا كنت داريا فلا توفق في هذا الموقف ولا تنتفع بما كنت تسمع أو تقرأ.


[4] ولا تليت: أي قرأتَ أصلها تلوت بالواو، أي لم تدر ولم تتل القرآن فلم تنتفع بدرايتك ولا تلاوتك.
 وقيل تليتَ: أي تبعت من حَقَّق الأمر على وجهه.


[5] صحيح: تقدم

----------


## المعيصفي

> [فصل]
> 
> 
> [التوفيق بين ما ظاهره التعارض من هذه الأحاديث]
> تقدم في بعض الروايات:
>  أن عائشة رضي الله عنهـا لما سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن فتنة عذاب القبر
>  قال: "فأما فتنة القبر فبي تفتنون وعنى تسألون.." 
> فهذا معناه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان على علم بذلك.
> وجاء فى الرواية الأخرى: فارتاع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: "إنما تفتن يهود."
> ...


عن عروة بن الزبير ، أن عائشة قالت : دخل علي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعندي امرأة من اليهود ، وهي تقول : هل شعرت أنكم تفتنون في القبور ؟ قالت : فارتاع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : " إنما تفتن يهود " قالت عائشة : فلبثنا ليالي ، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هل شعرت أنه أوحي إلي أنكم تفتنون في القبور ؟ " قالت عائشة : " فسمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بعد يستعيذ من عذاب القبر " *صحيح مسلم  - كتاب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]
[هل يُسْأَلُ الأطفال فى قبورهم]*
*اختلف العلماء فى هذه المسألة على قولين:*
أحدهما: أنهم يسألون فى قبورهم كالبالغين. 
قالوا: إن العقل يكمل لهم ليعرفوا بذلك منزلتهم وسعادتهم ويلهمون الجواب عما يسألون.
 وممن ذهب إلى هذا الرأى الإمام القرطبى فى التذكرة(1).  


*أدلتهم*: قالوا: هذا ما تقتضيه ظواهر الأخبار ومنها:
عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه: أَنَّهُ صَلَّى عَلَى الْمَنْفُوسِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ أَعِذْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ(2).  
وفى لفظ عن سعيد بن المسيب قال: رأيت أبا هريرة يُصَلِّي على المنفوس الذي لم يعمل خطيئة قط فيقول: اللهم أعذه من عذاب القبر. 


قال السيوطي: قال الباجي: يحتمل أن يكون أبو هريرة اعتقده لشيء سمعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن عذاب القبر أمر عام في الصغير والكبير وأن الفتنة فيه لا تسقط عن الصغير لعدم التكليف في الدنيا(3). ا.هـ 
قالوا: وقد دل على ذلك الأحاديث الكثيرة التي فيها أنهم يمتحنون في الآخرة وحكاه الأشعري عن أهل الحديث والسنة. قالوا: فإذا امتحنوا في الآخرة لم يمتنع امتحانهم في القبور.


ثانيهما: أن السؤال يختص بمن كان مكلفا بخلاف الأطفال. 
وبه جزم الجلال السيوطي وغيره.
قالوا: كيف يقال للطفل الذي لا تمييز له بوجه ما: ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل الذى بعث فيكم؟! 
ولو رُدَّ إليه عقله في القبر فإنه لا يسأل عما لم يتمكن من معرفته والعلم به، ولا فائدة في هذا السؤال. 
وهذا بخلاف امتحانهم في الآخرة؛ فإن ذلك امتحان بأمر يأمرهم به ويفعلونه ذلك الوقت، فمن أطاعه نجا، ومن عصاه دخل النار.
قالوا: وأما حديث أبى هريرة فليس المراد بعذاب القبر فيه عقوبة الطفل على ترك طاعة أو فعل معصية قطعا؛ فإن الله لا يعذب أحدا بلا ذنب عمله، بل عذاب القبر قد يراد به الألم الذى يحصل للميت بسبب غيره وإن لم يكن عقوبة على عمله هذا، كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "السفر قطعة من العذاب"  فالعذاب أعم من العقوبة، ولا ريب أن فى القبر من الآلام والهموم والحسرات ما قد يسرى أثره إلى الطفل فيتألم به فيشرع للمصلي عليه أن يسأل الله تعالى أن يقيه ذلك العذاب.


أقول: حديثنا عن سؤال القبر وفتنته وليس عن عذاب القبر غير أنه مَنْ  لا يُسْأَلُ في قبره لا يعذب.
وأما الترجيح فالظاهر أن الأدلة مع الرأي الأول. 
والله أعلم.


______________________________  ______
(1) التذكرة: 111.
(2) صحيح موقوفا: رواه مالك في الموطأ (1 / 227 / تنوير الحوالك ) والبيهقي في الكبرى ( 6793 ) وعبد الرزاق في المصنف ( 6610 ) و هناد بن السرى في الزهد ( 351 )
(3) تنوير الحوالك شرح على موطأ مالك: 1 / 227 - 228.

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*


كيف يسأل الملكان جميع الموتى في وقت واحد مع اختلاف الأماكن وتباعد القبور؟


قلت: هذا ليس بأعجب من حال ملك الموت وقبضه جميع أرواح من حانت وفاته في وقت واحد وفى أماكن مختلفة بعضها بالمشرق وبعضها بالمغرب وقد تقدم الجواب عن ذلك فراجعه هناك.


وأجاب القرطبي عن ذلك بقوله: ما جرى ذكره في الخبر من عِظَمِ جثتيهما فيخاطبان الخلق الكثير الذين في الجهة الواحدة منهم في المرة الواحدة مخاطبة واحدة يخيل لكل واحد أن المخاطب هو دون سواه ويمنع الله سمعه من مخاطبة الموتى لهما ويسمع هو مخاطبتهما أن لو كانوا معه في قبر واحد وقد تقدم أن عذاب القبر يسمعه كل شيء إلا الثقلين، والله - سبحانه وتعالى - يسمع من يشاء وهو على كل شيء قدير.[1]




وذهب السيوطي والحليمي إلى احتمال تعدد الملائكة المعدة لذلك. 
قال الحليمي: والذى يشبه أن يكون ملائكة السؤال جماعة كثيرة ويسمى بعضهم منكرا وبعضهم نكيرا فيبعث إلى كل ميت اثنان منهم. والله أعلم.




قلت: بل الظاهر أنهما اثنان فقط كما أن ملك الموت واحد فقط وليس متعددا لكل ميت ملك فهذا لم يقل به أحد فكذلك الحال مع فتانَىْ القبر: منكرٍ ونكير،
والله أعلم.




_____________________


[1] التذكرة: 114

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*


جاء في حديث أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ إِذَا وُضِعَ فِي قَبْرِهِ، وَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُ أَصْحَابُهُ، وَإِنَّهُ لَيَسْمَعُ قَرْعَ نِعَالِهِمْ، أَتَاهُ مَلَكَانِ، فَيُقعِدَانِهِ..."[1]




وفى حديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِذَا قُبِرَ الْمَيِّتُ أَوْ قَالَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَتَاهُ مَلَكَانِ أَسْوَدَانِ أَزْرَقَانِ يُقَالُ لِأَحَدِهِمَا الْمُنْكَرُ وَالْآخَرُ النَّكِيرُ..."[2]


إلى غير ذلك من الأحاديث التي تدل على أن السائل في القبر ملكان اثنان هما منكر ونكير.


ولكن جاء في حديث أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ أن رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ: "... إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا وُضِعَ فِي قَبْرِهِ أَتَاهُ مَلَكٌ..."
وفيه: "... وَإِنَّ الْكَافِرَ إِذَا وُضِعَ فِي قَبْرِهِ أَتَاهُ مَلَكٌ فَيَنْتَهِرُهُ..."[3] 


فقد ذكر في هذا الحديث أن السائل ملك واحد وليس ملكان كما في الأحاديث السابقة.


*والجواب على ذلك من وجهين*:


أحدهما: أن الملكين يأتيانه جميعا ويكون السائل أحدهما فيكون الراوي قد اقتصر على ذكر الملك السائل فقط؛ فإن الراوي لم ينف وجود الملك الآخر ولم يقل إنه لا يأتيه إلى قبره إلا ملك واحد.


ثانيهما: أن ذلك يختلف باختلاف أحوال الناس:
-  فمن الناس من يأتيه الملكان ويسألانه جميعا لتكون الفتنة في حقه أشد وأعظم،
-  ومنهم من يأتيه ملك واحد فيكون ذلك أخف عليه في السؤال وأقل في المراجعة والعتاب، وذلك لما عمله من صالح الأعمال.


-  وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للكافر فإن الكفر دركات فليس من ادعى الألوهية كمثل من كان يصل رحمه ويعفو عمن ظلمه، 
وإن كانا جميعا كافرين مستحقين التخليد في النار ولكن ليس عذاب هذا كعذاب ذلك.


وكذلك لا يمتنع أن تكون فتنة القبر أشد في حق الأول وأخف في حق الثاني. فتأمل. 
والله أعلم.




__________________________


[1] صحيح: تقدم تخريجه وانظر اللؤلؤ والمرجان (1824)


[2] صحيح لغيره: تقدم تخريجه


[3] صحيح: تقدم تخريجه

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*
*اختلفت الأحاديث في كيفية السؤال والجوب:* فمن الناس من يسأل عن بعض اعتقاداته ومنهم من يسأل عنها كلها.
 قال ابن عباس: يسألون عن الشهادتين. 
وقال عكرمة: يسألون عن الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.


*والجواب على ذلك* أن نقول:
كما ذكر في الفصل قبله من أنه يجوز أن يكون بعض الرواة اقتصر على ذكر بعض السؤال، وذَكَرَهُ غيرُه كاملا فيكون الإنسان مسئولا عن الجميع.


ووجه آخر: وهو أنه يجوز أن يختلف السؤال باختلاف أحوال الناس: فمنهم يسأل عن بعض اعتقاداته ومنهم من يسأل عنها كلها. 
والله أعلم.

----------


## ابو لمى

> فظاهر أن بين هذه الروايات مخالَفَةً؛ إذ إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنكر على اليهودية في الروايتين الأخيرتين وأقرها في الأولى.
> 
> 
> وقد أجاب الإمام النووي تبعا للإمام الطحاوي وغيره بأنهما قصتان فأنكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قول اليهودية في القصة الأولى
> ثم أُعْلَمَ بذلك ولم يُعْلِمْ عائشةَ
> فجاءت اليهودية مرة فذكرت لها ذلك فأنكرت عليها مستندة إلى الإنكار الأول فأعلمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن الوحي نزل بإثباته.[1]


هذا الكلام باطل وغير صحيح أخي . .
فلا تضيعكم قصور أو ضعف بعض الرواة  . . ونحذر "تغفيل" رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . .حيث أنه (إن هو إلا وحي يوحى)
 . .
ولاشك في خطأ هؤلاء الجهال الطحاوي و النووي  . . والغالب عليهم الخطأ . .
لعلك تقرأ مشكل الآثار للطحاوي لترى التعسف . . وكأنه لايفهم الابجديات وهو أن هناك روايات لم تأت على وجهها وويات صحيحة . . كل شيء عنده صحيح !!
والنووي الذي يذكر في الأصول!! وقال بعض أصحابنا "الله يحب المعاصي" . . هذا يرمى قوله . .
 بل يكفيك شرحه لصحيح مسلم . . كل صفحتين يوجد طامة!
. .

----------


## ابو لمى

اتهموا الشيوخ ولا تلزمون الغفلة أو التعارض أو الجهل لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . . 
والنووي وغيره لو كان عل درب العلماء . .لسلم . . ولكن يحتهدون فيأمر هم ليسوا لها اهلاً !!
!
. .

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*
*هل السؤال للروح والبدن*؟ *أو لأحدهما*؟


فيها ثلاثة أقوال:


*أحدها*: أن السؤال للبدن بلا روح. 
وقد ذهب إليه ابن جرير وجماعة من الكرامية وقد أنكر الجمهور ذلك.


*ثانيها*: أن السؤال للروح بلا بدن. 
وهو قول ابن هبيرة وابن حزم.


قال ابن تيمية: وكلاهما غلط، والأحاديث الصحيحة ترده؛ ولو كان ذلك على الروح فقط لم يكن للقبر بالروح اختصاص.


*ثالثها*: أن السؤال للروح والبدن جميعا. 
وهو قول أهل السنة والحديث
 والأحاديث الصحيحة تدل على عود الروح إلى البدن وقت السؤال كما في حديث البراء المشهور وقد تقدم.


وقال ابن القيم: وهذا عود غير التعلق الذى كان في الدنيا بالبدن، وهو نوع آخر غير تعلقها به حال النوم، وغير تعلقها به وهى فى مقرها، بل هو عود خاص للمسائله.[1]


وقال أيضا: والروح لا تزال متعلقة ببدنها وإن بلى وتمزق. *والروح لها بالبدن خمسة أنواع من التعلق متغايرة الأحكام*:


*أحدها*: تعلقها به فى بطن الأم جنينا.


*الثاني*: تعلقها به بعد خروجه إلى الحياة.


*الثالث*: تعلقها به في حال النوم فلها به تعلق من وجه ومفارقة من وجه.


*الرابع*: تعلقها به في البرزخ، فإنها وإن فارقته وتجردت عنه فإنها لم تفارقه فراقا كليا؛ فإنه قد ورد أنه يسمع خفق نعالهم حين يولون عنه. وهذا الرد إعادة خاصة لا يوجب حياة البدن قبل يوم القيامة.


*الخامس*: تعلقها به يوم بعث الأجساد، وهو أكمل أنواع التعلق ؛ إذ هو تعلق لا يقبل معه البدن موتا ولا نوما ولا فسادا.[2]


__________________________
[1] الروح: 63


[2] السابق: 54

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*[فصل]*


*سؤال القبر لكل من مات قُبِرَ أم لم يُقْبَر*


اعلم -رحمك الله- أن كل من مات جاءه الملكان يسألانه إلا المستثنى من ذلك 
سواء قبر الميت؟ أم لم يقبر؟ 
وسواء أكلته السباع؟ أم حُرِّقَ وذُرِّى في الرياح؟ 
والله على كل شيء قدير.


 فعَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ: عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ رَجُلًا فِيمَنْ سَلَفَ أَوْ فِيمَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً: يَعْنِي: "أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا فَلَمَّا حَضَرَتْ الْوَفَاةُ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ أَيَّ أَبٍ كُنْتُ لَكُمْ؟
 قَالُوا خَيْرَ أَبٍ 
قَالَ فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَبْتَئِرْ أَوْ لَمْ يَبْتَئِزْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرًا وَإِنْ يَقْدِرْ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ يُعَذِّبْهُ 
فَانْظُرُوا إِذَا مُتُّ فَأَحْرِقُونِي حَتَّى إِذَا صِرْتُ فَحْمًا فَاسْحَقُونِي أَوْ قَالَ فَاسْحَكُونِى فَإِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ رِيحٍ عَاصِفٍ فَأَذْرُونِي فِيهَا".
 فَقَالَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فَأَخَذَ مَوَاثِيقَهُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَرَبِّي فَفَعَلُوا 
ثُمَّ أَذْرَوْهُ فِي يَوْمٍ عَاصِفٍ 
فَقَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: كُنْ 
فَإِذَا هُوَ رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ. 
قَالَ اللَّهُ: أَيْ عَبْدِي مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى أَنْ فَعَلْتَ مَا فَعَلْتَ؟
 قَالَ: مَخَافَتُكَ أَوْ فَرَقٌ مِنْكَ. 
قَالَ: فَمَا تَلَافَاهُ أَنْ رَحِمَهُ عِنْدَهَا."
وَقَالَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى: "فَمَا تَلَافَاهُ غَيْرُهَا."
فَحَدَّثْتُ بِهِ أَبَا عُثْمَانَ فَقَالَ سَمِعْتُ هَذَا مِنْ سَلْمَانَ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ زَادَ فِيهِ: أَذْرُونِي فِي الْبَحْرِ أَوْ كَمَا حَدَّثَ.


حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى حَدَّثَنَا مُعْتَمِرٌ وَقَالَ: لَمْ يَبْتَئِرْ. وَقَالَ خَلِيفَةُ: حَدَّثَنَا مُعْتَمِرٌ وَقَالَ: لَمْ يَبْتَئِزْ. فَسَّرَهُ قَتَادَةُ لَمْ يَدَّخِرْ.[1]


وقد جاء هذا الحديث عن عدد من الصحابة منهم: 
1- أبو هريرة عند البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما، 
2- وحذيفة بن اليمان عند البخاري والنسائي وأحمد، 
3- ومعاوية بن حيدة عند أحمد، 
4- وبهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جده عند الطبراني في الكبير، 
5، 6- وحذيفة وأبو بكر الصديق عند الطحاوي في مشكل الآثار. 
وفى هذه الروايات زيادات كثيرة منها: 
- أن هذا الرجل كان من بنى إسرائيل 


- وأنه كان نباشا للقبور 


- وأنه لم يعمل حسنة قط وفى رواية خيرا قط إلا التوحيد، 


- وأنه قال لبنيه: لَتَفْعَلُنَّ ما آمركم به أو لَأُوَلِّيَنَّ ميراثي غيركم، 


- وفى لفظ: فوالله لا أدع عند رجل منكم مالا هو مني إلا أخذته، أو لتفعلن ما آمركم به. 


- وأنه أمر بنيه أن يذروا نصفه في البر ونصفه في البحر. 


- وفى رواية أنه قال: انْظُرُوا إِذَا أَنَا مُتُّ أَنْ تُحَرِّقُونِي حَتَّى تَدَعُونِي حُمَمًا ثُمَّ اهْرُسُونِي بِالْمِهْرَاسِ وَأَدَارَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَدَيْهِ حِذَاءَ رُكْبَتَيْهِ 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فَفَعَلُوا وَاللَّهِ" وَقَالَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِيَدِهِ هَكَذَا. 
"ثُمَّ اذْرُونِي فِي يَوْمٍ رَاحٍ لَعَلِّي أَضِلُّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى". كَذَا قَالَ عَفَّانُ 
قَالَ أَبِي وَقَالَ مُهَنَّا أَبُو شِبْلٍ عَنْ حَمَّادٍ: "أَضِلُّ اللَّهَ"
فَفَعَلُوا وَاللَّهِ ذَاكَ فَإِذَا هُوَ قَائِمٌ فِي قَبْضَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى...


- وفى رواية: "فقال الله - تعالى - لكل شيء أخذ منه شيئا: أَدَّ ما أخذتَ منه، فإذا هو قائم، فقال الله: ما حملك على الذي صنعت؟" 


_______________________
[1] صحيح: رواه البخاري (3478، 6481، 7508) وهو لفظه ومسلم (2757).

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

*فوائد وتنبيهات:*


*الأولى*: قوله: "لئن قدر عليّ ربي" اختلف العلماء في تأويله:


قال ابن عبد البر: هو من القَدَر الذي هو القضاء، وليس من باب القدرة والاستطاعة كقوله تعالى: {فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ} [الأنبياء: 87] 
وقيل: قدر هنا بمعنى ضيق كقوله تعالى: {وَمَن قُدِرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقُهُ} [الطلاق: 7] 
قلت: وكلا التأويلين خطأ.[1]


قال الإمام النووي[2]: وقد جاء في هذا الحديث في غير مسلم "فلعلى أضل الله" أى أغيب عنه وهذا يدل على أن قوله: "لئن قدر الله" على ظاهره.


وقال الحافظ[3]: وأظهر الأقوال أنه قال ذلك في حال دهشته وغلبة الخوف عليه حتى ذهب بعقله لما يقول، ولم يقله قاصدا لحقيقة معناه بل في حالة كان فيها كالغافل والذاهل والناسي الذي لا يؤاخذ بما يصدر منه. 
قال: وأبعد الأقوال قول من قال: إنه كان في شرعهم جواز المغفرة للكافر.


*الثانية*: قوله: "لعلى أضل الله."
معناه لعلى أفوته. يقال: ضل الشيء إذا فات وذهب وهو كقوله: {لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى} [طـه: 52]


*الثالثة*: *قال الخطابي*: قد يستشكل هذا فيقال: كيف يغفر له وهو منكر للبعث والقدرة على إحياء الموتى؟
*والجواب*: أنه لم ينكر البعث؛ فإنه ما أوصى بما أوصى به إلا خوفا من البعث والحساب.
*وقد يقال*: إنه أنكر القدرة على البعث لمن هذا حاله؛ فيكفر أيضا.
*والجواب*: أن قوله: "لئن قدر الله" لا يلزم منه نفى القدرة وذلك لأنه ما نفى القدرة على ممكن، فمن نفى القدرة على ممكن كفر، بخلاف من نفى القدرة على مستحيل، وقد فرض هذا الرجلُ غير المستحيل مستحيلا فيما لم يثبت عنده أنه ممكن من الدين بالضرورة.


*وأجاب الخطابي وغيره:* بأنه إنما جهل صفة من صفات الله تعالى وهي صفة القدرة. وقد اختلف العلماء في تكفير جاهل الصفة:


- فذهب بعضهم إلى أنه يكفر بهذا الجهل. وممن ذهب إلى ذلك ابن جرير الطبري وأبو الحسن الأشعري في أول أمره.


- وذهب آخرون إلى أنه لا يكفر بجهل الصفة ولا يخرج به عن سمة الإيمان بخلاف جاحد الصفة فإنه كافر اتفاقا. وإلى هذا الرأي رجع أبو الحسن الأشعري، وعليه استقر قوله.


وقال ابن قتيبة: قد يغلط في بعض الصفات قوم من المسلمين فلا يكفرون بذلك. وقالت هذه الطائفة: لو سئل الناس عن الصفات لوجد العالم بها قليلا.




وقد تقدم أن أظهر الأقوال أنه قال ما قال في حال شدة الخوف الذى ذهب بعقله فقال ما قال كما غلط الآخر الذى قال: ربى أنت عبدى وأنا ربك ولم يكفر بذلك.[4]


قال الإمام الطحاوي: فتأملنا ما في هذا الحديث من وصية هذا الموصي بنيه:
- بإحراقهم إياه بالنار 
- وبطحنهم إياه حتى يكون مثل الكحل 
- وبتذريهم إياه في البحر في الريح ومن قوله لهم بعد ذلك: فوالله لا يقدر علي رب العالمين أبدا فوجدنا ذلك محتملا أن يكون كان من شريعة ذلك القرن الذي كان ذلك الموصي منه القربة بمثل هذا إلى ربهم - جل وعز - خوف عذابه إياهم في الآخرة ورجاء رحمته إياهم فيها بتعجيلهم لأنفسهم ذلك في الدنيا كما يفعل من أمتنا من يوصي منهم بوضع خده إلى الأرض في لحده رجاء رحمة الله - عز وجل - إياه بذلك 
*فقال قائل:* وكيف جاز لك أن تحمل تأويل هذا الحديث على ما تأولته عليه في ذلك من وصية ذلك الموصي ما ينفي عنه الإيمان بالله تعالى؛ لأن فيه: فوالله لا يقدر علي رب العالمين أبدا. ومَنْ نَفَى عن الله تعالى القدرة في حال من الأحوال كان بذلك كافرا؟
*وكان جوابنا له في ذلك:* أن الذي كان من ذلك الموصي من قوله لبنيه: فوالله لا يقدر عليَ رب العالمين. ليس على نفي القدرة عليه في حال من الأحوال 
ولو كان ذلك كذلك لكان كافرا ولما جاز أن يغفر الله له ولا أن يدخله جنته لأن الله تعالى لا يغفر أن يشرك به 
ولكن قوله: فوالله لا يقدر عليَ رب العالمين أبدا. هو عندنا - والله أعلم - على التضييق أي: لا يضيق الله علي أبدا فيعذبني بتضييقه علىّ لما قد قدمت في الدنيا من عذابي نفسي الذي أوصيتكم به فيها 
والدليل على ما ذكرنا قول الله تعالى: {فَأَمَّا الْإِنسَانُ إِذَا مَا ابْتَلَاهُ رَبُّهُ...} إلى قوله: {فَقَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقُهُ} أى: فضيق عليه رزقه 
وقوله تعالى في نبيه ذي النون وهو يونس - عليه السلام -: {وَذَا النُّونِ إِذْ ذَهَبَ مُغَاضِبا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ} في معنى أن لن نضيق عليه 
وقوله تعالى: {يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر له}
 فكان البسط هو التوسعة وكان قوله: {ويقدر} هو التضييق 
فكان مثل ذلك قول ذلك الموصي: فوالله لا يقدر علي رب العالمين أبدا أى: لا يضيق علىّ أبدا لما قد فعلته بنفسي رجاء رحمته وطلب غفرانه ثقة منه به ومعرفة منه برحمته وعفوه وصفحه بأقل من ذلك الفعل.[5]


ثم ذكر ألفاظ الحديث الأخرى 
ثم قال في الجواب عن قوله: "لعلى أضل الله" وقوله: "فإن يقدر الله علىَّ": لم نجد هذا في شيء مما قد روي في هذا الباب إلا في هذا الحديث 
وهذا الحديث فإنما رواه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل واحد وهو معاوية بن حيدة جد بهز 
وقد خالفه في ذلك عن النبي عليه السلام أبو بكر الصديق وحذيفة وأبو مسعود وأبو سعيد وسلمان وأبو هريرة 
وإنما جعلنا ما روى حذيفة في ذلك غير ما روى أبو بكر فيه وإن كان حديث حذيفة الذي رواه عنه والان[6] هو عن أبي بكر عن النبي عليه السلام لأن حذيفة في حديث ربعي[7] قد قال فيه إنه سمعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فدلنا ذلك أن الذي حمله مع سماعه إياه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سماعه إياه من أبي بكر عن رسول الله عليه السلام إنما كان لمعنى زاده عليه أبو بكر فأخذه عنه لزيادته التي فيه عليه 
وستة أولى بالحفظ من واحد 
غير أن قوما أخرجوا لحديث معاوية بن حيدة معنى وهو أنهم جعلوا قوله: لعلي أضل الله. جهلا منه بلطيف قدرة الله تعالى مع إيمانه به جل وعز فجعلوه بخشيته عقوبتَه مؤمنا وبطمعه أن يضله جاهلا فكان الغفران من الله تعالى له بإيمانه ولم يؤاخذه بجهله الذي لم يخرجه من الإيمان به إلى الكفر به تعالى 
وقد يحتمل أن يكون الذي سمعه الستة الأولون من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعاوية بن حيدة هو اللفظ الذي ذكره الستة الأولون 
ولا يجوز أن يكون ذلك إلا كذلك لأنهم حدثوا به عنه في أزمنة مختلفة بألفاظ مؤتلفة فلم يكن ذلك إلا بحفظهم إياه عن رسول الله عليه السلام بتلك الألفاظ 
وسمعه معاوية بن حيدة منه كذلك فوقع بقلبه أن المعنى الذي أراده رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: إن يقدر الله علي. أراد به القدرة فكان ضدها عنده أن يضله وهو أن يفوته ولم يكن مراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمقدرة ذلك وإنما هو التضييق 
وكان الذي أتى فيه معاوية هو هذا المعنى وكان ما حدث به الستة الأولون عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى من ذلك لا سيما ومنهم الصدِّيق الذي هو أحد الاثنين اللذين أمر رسول الله عليه السلام بالاقتداء بهما بعده وبالله التوفيق.[8]




_____________________________
[1] تنوير الحوالك للسيوطي: 1 / 238


[2] مسلم بشرح النووي: 9 / 17 / 63


[3] فتح الباري: 6 / 631


[4] انظر فتح الباري: 6 / 631، ومسلم بشرح النووي: 9 / 17 / 63، وحاشية السندي على النسائي: 2 / 566، والأسماء والصفات للبيهقي: 500.


[5] شرح مشكل الآثار: 2 / 28 - 29


[6] والان: هو والان بن بيهس أو ابن قرفة العدوى، وثقه ابن معين وابن حبان.


[7] ربعي: هو ربعي بن حراش التابعي الجليل.


[8] شرح مشكل الآثار للإمام الطحاوي: 2 / 37 - 38

----------

